# *TPU's Gaming Headphone/Headset Thread*



## Kursah (Jul 26, 2009)

I was thinking, we've had a few headphone/headset threads out there, and yet we don't have a good reference thread. So that's what this thread will be dedicated to, is what headphones/headsets you've used for gaming purposes, what you liked/disliked, what you replaced them with, what source/sound card you're using, etc. We might not have an audio section yet, but this thread could be helpful to many looking to get better sound or replace their busted headsets. Please no arguements, flaming, trolling, thread-crapping of any sort, if there is any it will be reported immediately to the moderation staff. This thread is to help others and post your experiences, everyone has a different ear for different sounds, games, movies and music, so don't expect because you had a good experience everyone will with the same setup.

*THIS thread was created not just for me to write my own experiences, but for you to also add your experiences, whether or not a pair of heaphones or gaming headset has already been reviewed, add your experiences and opinoins of them and others, share with the community here and others just stopping by or lurking in the background! Donate to this thread and make it something for viewers to find a valuable resource in an area that's not nearly covered enough on TPU, sure there are other places to look, but I've seen nothing like this thread elsewhere and would like to see it be a useful thread worth keeping around.*

Here's my post format for each headphone/headset I've owned, you don't gotta use it if you don't want to, just something I've done for a while so it's habit.



*TPU Member Submitted Reviews!* 



*Username*
 | 
*Product Review*
 | 
*Review Link*

Frederik S | TPU's Headphone Reviews | 
http://techpowerup.com/reviews/?q_reviews=&p=1&pp=all&order=date&category=Headphones

Sir_Real | Silverline 5.1 Headset 751B | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1491208&postcount=4

Mussels | Sennheiser HD555 | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1491246&postcount=6

Spaceman Spiff | Multiple Review | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1491599&postcount=10

ourfpshero | Denon AH-D2000 | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1508572&postcount=24

toxirau | Steelsound 4H | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1508589&postcount=25

ste2425 | Philips SBC HPI95 | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1509752&postcount=34

ourfpshero | Multiple Review | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1510234&postcount=35

ourfpshero | Beyerdynamic dt770 pro 80 ohm | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1511699&postcount=40

Frederik S | Sennheiser HD595 | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1512048&postcount=41

-1nf1n1ty- | Multiple Review | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1513070&postcount=43

ourfpshero | DBI Pro-700 | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1519997&postcount=51

bigtye | Beyerdynamic DT234 Pro | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1524749&postcount=58

Wartz | Razer Barracuda | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1528446&postcount=62

Duffman | Multiple Review | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1534596&postcount=66

MKmods | Medusa 5.1 Home Edition | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1544490&postcount=75

MKmods | JVC HA-RX700 | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1547359&postcount=81

Kantastic | Creative Fatal1ty HS-1000 USB | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1579153&postcount=90

DrPepper | Plantronics Gamecom | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1667293&postcount=95

suraswami | Multiple Review | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1698225&postcount=111

Kantastic | Sennheiser PC151 | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1711394&postcount=114

pjladyfox | Multiple Review | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1743217&postcount=124

AddSub | Niko HP-650 (Discontinued) | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1753514&postcount=128

cdawall | JVC HA G770 | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1757644&postcount=134

tigger | Plantronics .Audio 450 (Discontinued) | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1805648&postcount=143

imperialreign | Razer Barracuda HP-1 | 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1806048&postcount=150


```
[B ]Headphone[/B] - Smiley Rating - [I ]Mini-review[/I]
```

I'll start with what I can remember:

*Logitech Headset w/boom mic* -  -

_*The Good:*
_


_

Affordable

In-Line Volume/Mic Mute

Integrated Mic

Easy to drive
_
_*The Bad:*
_


_

Chincy Volume Control

Mic pics up too much background noise

You get what you pay for, read: crap

Uncomfortable after about an hour
_
_*The Review:*

This was my first pair of gaming headsets, back in 2006 iirc. Had 40mm drivers, in-line volume and mic mute controls. Issue one, was the small rotary style volume would bind, I had to dissassemble the in-line unit many times...the rotary was actually warped, I had to grind it down...and after too long it eventually caused a short issue. The final straw was when I lost all sound due to the volume control. Though they did last me about 14 months before finally failing.

Note: The model linked is the replacement for the model I originally purchased, which is no longer available. I have not personally tested the replacement model.

*Summary:* Spend a little more on a much better quality Plantronics product._


*Plantronics .Audio 350 (iirc) w/boom mic* -  -

_*The Good:*
_


_

Affordable

Decent sound for the price

Decent Mic for the price

In line volume and mic mute

Good durability
_
_*The Bad:*
_


_

Uncomfortable after about 1-2hrs, on ear style headphones
_
_*The Review:*

Purchased these the day the logitechs failed, I wanted to try something different. I had actually purchased a couple other logitech headsets and returned them, and tried a different brand I'd never heard of which was Plantronics. Similar setup, on-ear pads, was much more comfortable, the boom mic was semi-flexible and folded, had in-line volume control and mic mute. I never had an issue with these, in fact I still have them. They were very consistent in performance, but definately not the best out there. For a cheap headset, the durability is 2nd to none though. I expected it to be weaker because of it's 99% plastic build, and they've been through some rough times without so much as a couple of scratches. Though if I ever need a backup pair, and since I don't wear glasses they're somewhat comfy for about 1-2 hours, I'm golden, and since they were about 20 bucks I don't feel bad about storing them as a backup set.

*Summary:* One of the best sub-$30 headsets I've ever had the pleasure of owning._


*LTB Magnum 5.1 AC97* -  -

_*The Good:*
_


_

5.1 Audio Placement is OK

Volume/Mute controls on LH Cup

Mic integrated to LH cup
_
_*The Bad:*
_


_

5.1 Audio Placement is OK

Mic picks up EVERYTHING

Chincy build quality, chincy sound quality

Overpriced for what you get

Ears get hot and uncomfortable after about an hour

Crap durability
_
_*The Review:*

I had high hopes for these, they were by far the most I'd ever spent on a gaming headset, but they features 5.1, 3 speakers in each cup. The front was also the sub, then center and surround...the amp was built into the cups, the mic was built into the lh cup, no boom though..it picked up everything...very bad for gaming and comms. There was also volume and mute buttons on the side of the LH cup, it had 4 3.5mm jacks + USB for amp power. They were ok, but nothing amazing, and eventually my first pair decided to lose the RH cup audio. Sent in for RMA, the 2nd set failed in 2 weeks all together, sent that set in, the 3rd set lasted me about a year and eventually had an issue where it'd lose the LH front channel and I'd have to smack the cup to get sound back. They were a pain to dissassemble, they got hot and uncomfortable after an hour or two, and were only good for gaming, though the positional audio left a lot to be desired. I hope noone else was as stupid as I was and gave these a shot...definately a big waste of money and time. Gave this pair to my fiance, she hated the random muting, and they pushed on her glasses so she couldn't use them much...but she wasn't gaming too much at the time so she was fine with them.

*Summary:* Not worth $20 on a good day. Absolute crap in comparison to others whether 5.1 or not in it's price-range._


*Turtle Beach Ear Force HPA2 5.1 Rv.1 w/Wall Plug Power 2112* -  -

_*The Good:*
_


_

True 5.1 in a headset

4 speakers per cup, front, center, surround, sub

In-line Amp with master volume and level controls for each channel

Very comfortable for many hours of use

Plenty of bass, works well with onboard and add-in sound cards

Boom mic records loud and clear, removable and adjustable

Decent durability
_
_*The Bad:*
_


_

Needs an extra power connection for amplifier (this model needs 120v connection)

Can rattle at louder volumes, generally louder than one should listen to

LED on Amp can be very annoying

Surround sound is good, but not amazing

Prices constantly changing, I've seen them as low as $50 and over $100...not worth more than $60-$70

Open back design allows sound in and out.
_
_*The Review:*

My first experience with these was at a friends' house, he'd just downloaded the CoD4 demo and wanted me to check it out. I tried them on, they were comfy, the removable mic boom was perfect, the cups fit around my ears, the pads were very soft and nicely padded, and the sound was amazing, crisp hi's and booming lows. Made for a great experience in gaming and music. They feature 4 speakers per cup, front, center, rear, sub. They also feature in-line amplifier w/volume control and level control for each channel. They had 4x3.5mm jacks for audio connections and a wall-plug 120v for powering the amp. The LED on the amp unit itself was an annoyance, I usually taped over it. I ended up tossing these at a friend when he bought my x-fi xtreme music, his sound card went out and his dog chewed up his headset...perfect reason for me to replace them...only issue...I bought the same headset again because I was so content with it's performance in gaming, music and movies. Sound placement was great, overall I was really happy...though they were open backed, which meant sound leaked out and I could hear my fiance nagging at me. 

*Summary:* Decent first try by Turtle Beach, though no longer in production._


*Turtle Beach Ear Force HPA2 5.1 Rv.2 w/USB Power 2114* -  -

_*The Good:*
_


_

Improved sound over original HPA2 model

USB power means less wiring mess, easier to get connected and going

True 5.1 in a headset

Same great mic, loud and clear, adjustable, removable

Comfortable for many hours of use

In-line amp w/volume and level controls

Decent durability
_
_*The Bad:*
_


_

Amp LED is annoying

Can rattle at higher volumes with too much bass

Surround sound is good, but not amazing

Prices can be all over the place

Open back design allows sound in and out.
_
_*The Review:*

Well, I ordered up my new set as I mentioned above, when I recieved them, I was kinda curious how well the USB would power the amp in comparison to the wall-plug style. Nothing else physically seemed to have changed...I hooked them up to my new x-fi (found another xtreme music I had gotten to replace the one I sold, again, solid performer, found one cheap). I was amazed, the output was louder, clearer, the bass seemed to punch a little harder and go lower. Nothing else beyond that changed, the soundstage was still decent, or what I considered great at the time. I ran these for a long time before my fiance finally killed the LTB's and took these from me before I got home from work. But she loved them, they sounded way better, they didn't cause pain w/her glasses on...I don't have eye issues yet, so that's not an issue for me, but that gave me good reason to upgrade...I couldn't go for the HPA2's a 3rd time. So I considered other options, see this thread: Considering New Headset

What ended up happening was me going for a decent pair of headphones for something new. But I also wanted to note that the Razer HP-1's are based on the HPA2, but from what I've read and researched are more expensive with a crappier amplifier and lesser quality. Not saying that's necessarily true, but I did find quite a bit about it while researching.

*Summary:* 2nd revision of HPA2's are a joy to listen to for music, movies and gaming, matched with a decent sound card they can really shine. 5.1 is decent from a good source, plenty of bass. Definately worth a serious look for those that feel they "require" a "true 5.1" gaming headset._

*JVC HA-RX700 Headphones* -  -

_*The Good:*
_


_

Amazing value! Current market is around $33 shipped

Sounds better than many gaming headsets for much cheaper

Easy to drive with onboard and add-in sound cards

Can provide plenty of bass, while still providing good mids and hi's

Utilizing sound card 3D emulation tech such as CMMS-3D or Dolby Headphone can creat a solid 5.1 gaming experience that easily competes with true 5.1 gaming headsets

Comfortable for hours of use

Decent build quality, they feel and sound much more expensive than they will cost you
_
_*The Bad:*
_


_

Ears can get hot, sore and sweaty after a few hours, very cheap mods are available due to large support for these in the gamer/listener communites

Not a true 5.1 may be a con for some that don't have proper sound card technology, or feel emulated 5.1 isn't good enough...though I recommend doing what I did and actually comparing both side-by-side

Availability due to popularity can make finding these a challenge at times
_
_*The Review:*

I wasn't sure what to expect, but if you read my considering new headset thread, I found a few threads that praised these cheap $33 shiped (at the time of this writing) pair of headphones as competing with much more expensive cans. There was a lot of good info, some mods, and they were half the price of the HPA2's so I figured I'd give them a go. Needless to say, I was blown away. Everything sounded better, they were comfortable, they went much louder, they had much lower bass that you felt, the mids and hi's were much more pronounced and identifiable...I noticed stuff in music I'd never heard before, sounds in games were clear and crisp. I had read that I could emulate 5.1 sound to my headphones using the CMMS-3D of my X-Fi. Naturally I had to compare this to my "true" 5.1 headset as the JVC's had 1 speaker per cup...and there were many headsets that were using 5.1/7.1 emulation I was very skeptical. Here's how you do it, go into Windows Control panel, Sound, speakers, set to 5.1. Then go into X-Fi control panel, game mode, headphone or 2.1 output, cmms-3d on. Set the game to either windows default or 5.1, and voila, now CMMS-3d will emulate 5.1 channels to your headphone...I gave it a shot in CoD4 and I was extremely suprised. The soundstage was huge in comparison to the HPA2's, sounds had distance to them, their placement was easily matching the HPA2's if not easier to locate, I was amazed. So far, I can't believe I spent so much on gaming headsets when a decent pair of headphones would do the trick.

So how did I use a mic you ask? Because this pair of headphones is my gaming headset you see...all I did was get about 8ft of 3.5mm cable, routed it along my headphone cable round the desk, and zip-tied the end to the top support of the LH earcup, then I ordered a non-lock style boom mic for a Turtle Beach HPA2 (in replacement parts), plugged it in and had the crisp recording and adjustability of the HPA2 without much hassle at all, many also use a Zalman clip on cable mic too...but i did prefer the HPA2 mic, even though I failed to mention it above, it records clearly and cuts out a decent amount of background noise...though it will pickup some voices if they're a couple feet from ya, but aside from that, communication is great through that style of mic, and I wanted to keep it that way. Overall, this is the BEST gaming headset I've ever owned, it meets or beats the HPA2's in every aspect, from bass/mids/hi's to gaming, movies, you name it. I would definately recommend this to anyone that doesn't want to spend an arm and a leg on a gaming headset, even with the extra cable and mic I was under $50. But one word of caution, they don't sound too good from onboard unless it has a decent EQ...it'll need a healthy V shaped EQ at that. I am now currently running an Auzen X-Fi Forte that has an integrated heapdhone amp, which was a nice improvement over my X-Fi Xtreme Music, but even the old creative X-Fi trumped the onboard of my P5Q Deluxe AD2000 and GB P35-DS3L ALC885 onboard, no contest and it was VERY noticable. So having an add-in sound card is the way to go, and adding amplification be it a home reciever, headphone amp, amp/dac or sound card is greatly helpful and makes these headphones really shine.

I did a couple of mods to mine, added some foam under the cusions not only for added comfort but it also increased the sound stage a bit and let the bass extend while letting it be more defined. I also did the felt removal mod to help clear up the mids/hi's, both were extremely easy to do and took no time at all to complete, but are not necessary at all to enjoy this set.

*Summary:* For $33, you can't lose. They beat every gaming headset I've listened to in everything with the right source and features that is. Easy to drive, and a ton of information out there on them. I forgot why I wanted gaming headsets after owning these._


*JVC HA-DX3 Headphones* -  -

_*The Good:*
_


_

Extremely Comfortable

Nice Build Quality

Very well defined mids and treble, brings out more detail

Can provide decent bass but it's more boom than punch

Utilizing sound card 3D emulation tech such as CMMS-3D or Dolby Headphone can create a solid emulated 5.1 gaming experience that competes with true 5.1 gaming headsets
_
_*The Bad:*
_


_

At $100, I feel they're overpriced for what they provide

Bass quantity and detail may be dissapointing going from an HA-RX700 or similar headphone, not completely lacking, but it has a more boomy bass that is just present enough to notice which might be perfect for some

Not a true 5.1 may be a con for some that don't have proper sound card technology, or feel emulated 5.1 isn't good enough...though I recommend doing what I did and actually comparing both side-by-side
_
_*The Review:*

I wanted to see where I could go next from the RX700's, the DX3's seemed to be a fairly popular choice, they have good specs, solid build quality, metal cups, and are extremely comfortable. They actually look a tad similar to the build of the Turtle Beach HPA2's but better. On the sound front they definately bring out the mids and hi's, but I noticed right away there wasn't much on the bass front even with the same EQ-ing I used on the RX700's. Now the DX3's are 90 ohms compared to the 700's 48ohms (iirc), so they are a tad harder to drive. Frankly I feel this is the design of the DX3's, they're meant for more detail to be brought out and that does mean attenuating the bass down a bit.

On the gaming front they have a larger soundstage than the RX700's, placement seems a little better, but not leaps and bounds. But overall they sound extremely good, but at this point I don't feel they were worth the retail price necessarily. Though many will definately enjoy them, and in fact I do...what suprised me most after getting these was just how good the RX700's truly are. TBH, save your money and try the RX700 first, both are good, but at least to me the 700's are easier and more enjoyable to listen to, even if less comfortable. One last note is that they leak more sound due to the cloth earpads, more comfort must mean more sound leak, oh well I still enjoy them! But when it comes down to just grabbing a pair of headphones to use, I reach for the RX700's almost every time.

*Summary:* Very nice pair of headphones, not quite worth the money imo, but they bring out a lot of detail are very enjoyable for gaming, extremely comfortable for many hours of use. Wait till you can find them for around $70-80 imo._

Now I've tried more than I've purchased including a few more plantronics, turtle beaches, logitechs, skull candy, bose, sony, etc...but I really only wanted to comment on the ones I owned and had a decent amount of use on. I hope this thread grows and can help many others while in search of something new, I may change the format to add more info/links, I haven't decided yet, but I figured I'd get the ball rollin and see what you guys come up with, what are you using? How do you like it? What else have you used/owned? Post it up here!


*Denon AH-D2000 Headphones* -  -

_*The Good:*
_


_

Extremely Comfortable

Nice Build Quality

Well defined on all channels

Can provide amazing bass with plenty of depth and punch

Well driven off of a regular sound card or sound card w/headphone amp

Best closed can I've used in movies, music and gaming

No need for CMMS-3D, stereo mode works amazingly well..better sound stage and quality over all previous headphones
_
_*The Bad:*
_


_

At $200+, I feel they're overpriced for what they provide overall, it's more about comfort, and a little extra in all areas...but at the same time is sweeeet

Need to mess with more stuff to get games, music and teamspeak to work well together

Not a true 5.1 may be a con for some, also seems to perform in CMMS-3D worse than previous heapdhones.

Honestly, the JVC HARX700's are a close competitor...if you spend a little to mod the 700's...while the D2000's are amazing, they're not +$170 amazing.
_
_*The Review:*

Well I loved the DX3's comfort and overall higher quality sound, but loved the RX700's value and serious and punchy bass with an overall good sound...but I wanted both. I now realize that will cost over $200 new, a little under used. But...is it an amazing experience...at least to me. I'm no audiophile, but I really enjoy something that can provide what I'm looking for, and that responds well to my setup. Granted I have a sound card with a heapdhone amp built-in...it's not the best but was much, much less than any close competitor at the time I purchased it. Either rate, the Auzen Forte is great for all I do...plus it was affordable...yet could better push my headphones via amp without needing an external amp that was uber expensive and more clutter. For me it works well, for some, a true amp will definitely win, and others on-board is as good as they'll ever go.

Onto the headphones, they're definitely upscale. They feel better, higher quality overall, they use a separate wire for each can, a thick main cable with plenty of length for routing, and overall impressed me. I try them on...seeing the pleather and expecing an RX-700 type experience..I was surprised...they were MORE comfortable than my DX3's...something I really didn't expect. Then I fire up some tunes, set my basic EQ setup (heavy bass, slight bump on 2-4k, and flat on the rest) and was blown away. They don't hit quite as hard as the 700's..but hits hard and has a much lower, more realistic bass. Plus clear mids and hi's was exactly what I was looking for. Too bad it cost more than the previous two headphones new, combined...for a used pair of these. But hell they sound great.

So I hop into a game, CMMS-3d on..ready to go..had to turn up TS a little and winamp ( like to run tunes while gaming and bs-ing). I was not too impressed...it wasn't horrible..but placement seemed a little off and the sounds were just odd in tone. So I turned of CMMS-3d, left windows in 5.1, game in 5.1 and Control Panel in Headphone mode, and was amazed. The soundstage kicked ass for a closed can...blew away both the DX3's and RX700's, yet none are crappy...and all were better to my ears than pretty much every gaming headset I've ever tried. Racing, Strategy, FPS area ll genres I "primarily" play...though not much beyond any 3 of them. Needless to say I gotta say this pair of headphones is amazing to my ears driven by my setup. Many say they're bass heavy, but imo that's with a good amp...even a setup like mine needs EQ to extract bass from these or any headphone/headset I've used. But I can get more bass than I'd ever want really easily that goes very, very loud and low.

*Summary:* Best pair of headphones I've used yet, gaming rocks, comfortable, great sound, great bass, easy to tune with EQ, a lot of good...but at the end of the day...they need to be cheaper because the RX700's do a bang-up job competing. But while the Denon's may be a "little" better in all areas, it's a noticable improvement and a much more refined sound, along with a larger sound stage for gaming. If you got money to blow get these, if you are just getting into headphones for headsets...start out cheaper, especially if you don't have a sound card yet. Get the RX700 and an X-Fi Xtreme Music or Audio or similar in another brand that has a solid EQ, feature set and output level, or if you have bucks and want good sound a better Auzen or Asus with an integrated headphone amp or dedicated amp using digital out from on-board with these headphones and you'll be set for a long time to come...but you will pay for it dearly (imo, there are some uber expensive headphones, cards and amps...this is more for the mainstream gamer...and for that my setup imo is higher end...$100+ sound card and $200+ pair of headphones is hella expensive...that's half a solid budget PC gaming build!).


*Grizzly Buds Ear Buds 

(Formerly Ironbuds, successful Kickstarter for the most part)*

*The Good:*
_


_

Affordable @ $35.

Modular, so you can replace either bud or the cable easily.

Replacement parts fairly priced.

Easy to drive.

Great bass.

Decent mids and treble.

Sounds great out MP3 players and dedicated amps.
_
_*The Bad:*
_


_

Cable keeps kinks from shipping for a long time.

Strong chemical smell for weeks after new.

Company not well known, and so-so customer service previous to Grizzly Buds.

Limited soundstage (par for the course with this design).
_
_

*The Review:*

I backed the original Ironbuds and received my cheaply painted wood encased pair that came with adapters, extra buds, tips, and a case. Was blown away by the bass they produced, but they always lacked a clear midrange and treble was just okay. They made good buds for workouts because they were modular and came apart under accidents. But only about a year in the cable had a seperation at the left connector and when I tried to order a new cable they were out of stock and could only tell me they were waiting on suppliers. Not very impressed, but at least they replied.

Enter the Grizzly Buds in 2014, and they seem to be trying to change face. The new model has aluminum housings, and much higher quality standards for near the same price, without the extras of course. I haven't needed to order any spare parts, everything seems much better built and more solid though. The sound improved tremendously.

One thing both pairs have in common? They're easy to drive! Every device from smartphones to my little Sansa MP3 player to my Aune T1 dac/amp, to my Denon AVR-1613 receiver, they scale well. The Grizzly Buds scale much much better though.

The bass, as much as your ear drums and EQ can handle. I've tried to find the end or limits...without too much permanent damage and haven't found it. Do be warned, you will reach a point where the bass starts to overpower the rest of it before you find clipping...at least that's my findings. The mids and treble are so much better than the Ironbuds that its almost astounding. One will toss those first gen units after listening to these.

I've mostly listened to sub-$100 buds, and these compete with all of them to me. The buds are large and heavy, but sound great. I was even impressed with how well they were for gaming, the soundstage is clearly limited but it pulls out the excitement of all the aural goodness that modern games provide. Which is nice if you have a significant other that hates hearing your music and games or you prefer isolation.

On that note, isolation is great too, sure with no volume you can hear someone you have to pay more attention because it will be muted as most ear buds do. Honestly I'm glad I gave these guys a second shot, these earbuds have been fantastic, durable, and strong. They have complemented my full size headphones greatly and are my go-to when I want the best sound I can have without big ass headphones on my dome. Sure I could likely find better if I really wanted to look and had the money, but with these I'm content.

*Summary:* Good and cheap if you're willing to take a risk on an unknown name.


*HiFiMan HE-400*

*The Good:*
_


_

One of the most affordable planar magnetic headphones.

Very well built, tough, durable, feel almost industrial.

Detachable cable.

One of the bassiest open headphones I've ever heard!

Really benefit from amplification and EQ.

Pleather and Velour pads available.

Premium sounds that rivals much more expensive headphones.

Amazing speed and seperation of instruments in music or sounds in games due to planar technology.

Did I mention the amazing bass?

Clear, crisp and energetic mid and treble. Brings out new details in every sound played.

Amazing soundstage, games like Elite Dangerous really benefit from this, so does music.
_
_*The Bad:*
_


_

Heavy, and can be uncomfortable after a couple hours or so.

Extremely open for open headphones, no isolation, at all, whatsoever.

I dislike the mini-ST style cable connections at each cup. But it is effective.

Harder to drive than many other headphones, especially if you expect decent bass response an amp is required.
_
_

*The Review:*

Well I bought these in December 2013, and have loved them ever since. Best $300+ headphone I've ever owned or listened to. Just been blown away by the planar magnetic experience. The speed of the drivers, the response, the clarity and detail all just amazing. Makes my D2000's feel lazy, makes everything else seem a little shrouded.

While some complain of the weight, I never really minded it and the memory foam pad on the headband was okay...though the newer strap design on the 400i and 560 is MUCH more comfortable. The earpads from those headphones will transfer to these and many report massively improved comfort, some also buy a snap-on headband pad from Amazon to increase comfort.

When I first listened to these, I pretty much HAD to listen to my entire music collection all over again. It sounded like I had missed so much...like all my songs were new. Sounds in games I never noticed. Soundstage that was wide and vast, yet crisp and focused. The bass, while not as low as the D2000's, the bass seems to have more punch and still reaches very very low. Doesn't ever overpower the rest. Vocals and instruments sound amazing, as do gunshots and explosions and the amazing ship noises in Elite Dangerous and Star Citizen. Battles in SupCom or PA are truly epic and vast. Movies are also amazing.

The caveat? Open headphones are for limited applications. I've listened to these HE-400's almost daily since I bought them, and they are in great shape. The painted "L" on the left adjuster faded off almost right away but the R has remained. Beyond that, I had a cracked cable shield that was replaced under warranty, and the longest period I went in between listening to these. Living with someone whom is noise sensitive, especially when they're trying to sleep and I'm only 10 feet away means I can't enjoy these at a comfortable volume. These are best when you have the house to yourself or the others don't mind what you're listening to you. It will be loud outside and inside of these phones. The only isolation you'll get from these when listening to them is volume. Beyond there there's a couple of foam pieces a metal grid and the planar membrane and magnets separating you from the outside.

I have sadly decided to sell these because I cannot enjoy them as much as I wanted to, except for as I write this because everyone's gone and my Aune T1 is warmed up! 

I will miss these headphones and look forward to finding one with isolation that can reproduce even 2/3 the sound these did. While I still enjoy my D2000's, they really do pale in comparison to these. Really everything else I've listened to or owned has paled in comparison to these. The 400i's are supposed to be better, more comfortable, easier to drive and lighter, but with less bass. Ymmv.

From what I've found, which my experience and reach is limited due to budget and where I live, these are the best headphones in this price-range if you can be alright with the open design. I consider myself a basshead still, not as hardcore as I once was but these produce more than I need and are easy to EQ up for that need. These also are more sensitive to different DACs and AMPs than I was used to. These show the most notable difference between the Aune T1 and Denon AVR-1613. While the T1 hit a little harder, the Denon reached lower and sounded smoother overall. Was an interesting find. Enjoy losing your free time if you have a large music collection, you'll want to hear it all. Be warned, crappy quality will sound crappy as these headphones expose everything. Still worth every penny.

*Summary:* Amazing experience. If you can find comfort with them, they're worth it!


*AKG K553 Pro* -  - Link 1 - Link 2 - Link 3

*The Good:
*_

_Easy to adjust and lightweight means they're easy to make comfortable. _
_Large cushions with large opening for big ears like mine equals more comfort._
_Responds very nicely to amplification and equalization. If you want more bass, it is easy to find._
_Clear and open sound, very surprising for a closed headphone._
_Excellent passive isolation, better than any other closed can I've ever owned._
_Massdrop prices insanely good, still going in 2016 too! But even MSRP for these is absolutely worth it._
_Easy enough to drive on portable devices too._
_Replaceable ear pads._
_One of the few headphones I can enjoy w/o EQ. The mids and treble are very enjoyable with an open presence._
_Easy to get all the bass you need with amplification and EQ-ing._
_*
The Bad:
*_

_Thin padding on top can cause some slight pain if adjusted too tight, some folks feel the need to slightly bend the frame inward to allow for more pressure on the cups. This will improve bass quantity._
_Does not feature a detachable cable like some other strong contenders in its price range do._
_Can sound flat and empty without EQ, barely any bass._
_If you want to replace the factory pads you gotta contact Harmon-Kardon support as of 4/2016._
_*
The Review:*

Where to start...I pretty much covered some important points above. These are very enjoyable for closed cans...I had to give up my favored pair of HE400's due to the noisier environment I was in. I needed something closed, fast, clear and capable of decent bass. I searched high and low, even tried a $400 pair of Oppo PM-3's factory direct. They were good, but not $400 good to me and didn't fit my needs nor comfort level.

I kept passing the Massdrop on these AKG K553's and I had missed and at one point regretted missing the AKG 7XX deal until I couldn't listen to open-backs anymore. I decided for the price ($120 at the time of drop), I'd bite and resell if I didn't enjoy them. Well they're still on my head and I just ordered a spare pair off the most recent Massdrop...the fifth drop this pair has seen on Massdrop since launching last April/May.

For the price I am amazed and content. They sound great and so much more open than they should...while still being able to keep an amazing level of passive noise isolation. Though they don't clamp too tight on your head that can be adjusted by slightly bending the head band...frankly after letting the pads wear-in a bit I feel they're plenty fine.

These are also very easy to fit for comfort in my opinion. Which helps greatly with the sound...even allowing some tuning. Tilt the cup forward and you'll get more mid and treble and lowered bass...tilt back to reverse the effect.

While being easy to drive from my cell phone and Sansa MP3 player, they really shine being powered from my Aune T1 with a bassier EQ tune. The only range really lacking without EQ is bass...and honestly this is the only headphone I can actually listen to and enjoy without EQ-ing. Because the mid and treble have some meat and depth and are fun to enjoy. Add bass, and you can easily keep that and add some thump and boom.

These headphones will vibrate on your head too...I've yet to find them distort either. They will crank very loud and also are able to run nice and quiet while being clear. 

I enjoy gaming with these, and really enjoy it. The imaging is very good for the games I play the immersion is very much there. Music sounds amazing, but crappy recordings are like the HE400's and will be rougher...but the K553 Pro's are a little more forgiving being less analytical.

Overall, after months and months with these K553's I'm extremely content and feel no need to upgrade. They have the right kind(s) of bass and sound for me, easy to tune for different needs, comfortable, lightweight and affordable. The only other headphones I purchased spares of were my JVC HA-RX700s (sold the backup pair after 7-8 years on my shelf in the package...original pair still going strong), Sony XB-500's (kids use one pair, she has the other pair), and now these. 

I cannot recommend these enough for someone wanting more without spending an arm and a leg. Will these beat $400-500 headphones? Likely not...but they won't beat up your wallet either. For what they can provide with the crisp and floaty treble, clear and accurate mids and very capable thuderous-when-equalized-and-amped bass...in audio alone they win. In comfort they win again, and then isolation too...top notch. These aren't for everyone, but for me they did what I needed...replaced my HE-400's with isolation, without losing all the speed and detail my other headphones did. Winning! 

Now replacing the ear pads is a different story, I searched high and low before contacting Harmon support...only to wait several days for a response. The cost was around $34 shipped for a replacement pair. They are purchased individually. I bought spares just to have...my original pads are still in excellent shape with no sign of giving out at all. Harmon support was easy to work with and easy to order from, albeit there was a shipping mistake and they sent one wrong pad (doh!), they immediately replied to my contact and worked to make it right. Better than I can say for other vendors I've purchased various products from.

The hinges also turn 180 degrees which allow these to lay flat...I do this every day when I'm done listening to them..and the hinges are solid, no sign of give. Same with the frame and the whole kit...solid and feels well built and engineered. I have no worries of these breaking or failing any day soon. But should they...my spare pair would be here soon! 

My worry? She will finally try them out and find she really likes them...the real reason I have a spare pair! 

*Summary:* Excellent value on Massdrop, excellent sub-$200 headphone period. If you want an open sounding, closed headphone that has far better than average isolation...look no further. If you don't mind playing with an EQ to get the sound you seek, these are an excellent option!_

Now I've tried more than I've purchased including a few more plantronics, turtle beaches, logitechs, skull candy, bose, sony, etc...but I really only wanted to comment on the ones I owned and had a decent amount of use on. I hope this thread grows and can help many others while in search of something new, I may change the format to add more info/links, I haven't decided yet, but I figured I'd get the ball rollin and see what you guys come up with, what are you using? How do you like it? What else have you used/owned? Post it up here!


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 26, 2009)

cool thread keep it updated


----------



## Zoelef (Jul 26, 2009)

Kursah said:


> *JVC HA-RX700 Headphones* -  - _I wasn't sure what to expect, but if you read my considering new headset thread, I found a few threads that praised these cheap $33 shiped (at the time of this writing) pair of headphones as competing with much more expensive cans. There was a lot of good info, some mods, and they were half the price of the HPA2's so I figured I'd give them a go. Needless to say, I was blown away. Everything sounded better, they were comfortable, they went much louder, they had much lower bass that you felt, the mids and hi's were much more pronounced and identifiable...I noticed stuff in music I'd never heard before, sounds in games were clear and crisp. I had read that I could emulate 5.1 sound to my headphones using the CMMS-3D of my X-Fi. Naturally I had to compare this to my "true" 5.1 headset as the JVC's had 1 speaker per cup...and there were many headsets that were using 5.1/7.1 emulation I was very skeptical. Here's how you do it, go into Windows Control panel, Sound, speakers, set to 5.1. Then go into X-Fi control panel, game mode, headphone or 2.1 output, cmms-3d on. Set the game to either windows default or 5.1, and voila, now CMMS-3d will emulate 5.1 channels to your headphone...I gave it a shot in CoD4 and I was extremely suprised. The soundstage was huge in comparison to the HPA2's, sounds had distance to them, their placement was easily matching the HPA2's if not easier to locate, I was amazed. So far, I can't believe I spent so much on gaming headsets when a decent pair of headphones would do the trick.
> 
> So how did I use a mic you ask? Because this pair of headphones is my gaming headset you see...all I did was get about 8ft of 3.5mm cable, routed it along my headphone cable round the desk, and zip-tied the end to the top support of the LH earcup, then I ordered a non-lock style boom mic for a Turtle Beach HPA2 (in replacement parts), plugged it in and had the crisp recording and adjustability of the HPA2 without much hassle at all, many also use a Zalman clip on cable mic too...but i did prefer the HPA2 mic, even though I failed to mention it above, it records clearly and cuts out a decent amount of background noise...though it will pickup some voices if they're a couple feet from ya, but aside from that, communication is great through that style of mic, and I wanted to keep it that way. Overall, this is the BEST gaming headset I've ever owned, it meets or beats the HPA2's in every aspect, from bass/mids/hi's to gaming, movies, you name it. I would definately recommend this to anyone that doesn't want to spend an arm and a leg on a gaming headset, even with the extra cable and mic I was under $50. But one word of caution, they don't sound too good from onboard unless it has a decent EQ...it'll need a healthy V shaped EQ at that. I am now currently running an Auzen X-Fi Forte that has an integrated heapdhone amp, which was a nice improvement over my X-Fi Xtreme Music, but even the old creative X-Fi trumped the onboard of my P5Q Deluxe AD2000 and GB P35-DS3L ALC885 onboard, no contest and it was VERY noticable. So having an add-in sound card is the way to go, and adding amplification be it a home reciever, headphone amp, amp/dac or sound card is greatly helpful and makes these headphones really shine._


_

I use a pair of HARX-900s + Zalman mic with onboard audio and I'm still impressed by the overall quality.

Here's some links to those parts:

Headphones:
$34 - JAC HARX-700 [free s/h]
$55 - JAC HARX-900 [free s/h]

$6 - Zalman Microphone attachment (standard shipping is < $2 to my zip code)
$8 - HPA2 non-lock microphone part [Fedex Ground shipping is ~$6.50 to my zip code]_


----------



## Sir_Real (Jul 26, 2009)

I recently brought a 5.1 Silverline Headset 751B. Second user off ebay. Only payed £10 inc p&p. 

The sound quality is spot on. The bass has to be  turned quite low as the built in bass speaker literally vibrates your head if turned up high. 

However I find the suround sound is not clairly directional. I brought this headset hoping when gaming with games like cod4 i'd be able to tell the direction of sounds around me. I.e weather a gun shoot or someone moving was behind me or infront. 
Turned out even though you can defo tell its suround sound its still hard to tell the direction the sound came from. 
I dont know if its just this headset or its 5.1 headsets in general. Does anyone else found this is the case with their 5.1 or 7.1 headset?


----------



## Homeless (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm actually using the JVC HA RX 700's right now w/ a zalman clip on the mic.  The zalman mic isn't too good as expected since I paid <$10 for it, but the $30 I paid for these headphones are completely phenomenal


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2009)

[B ]Sennheiser HD-555[/b] -  
Pro's:

Long cord.
Great (and i mean great, accurate sound)
Great positioning in 3D gaming, despite being 'only' stereo
Open cans (allows ears to breathe - comfortable for hours and hours of use)
Circumaural cups (doesnt touch your ears at all)
 Spare parts for sale cheap from distribitors. I got new padding and cord for $60 au, after owning my pair for 5 years
 Fairly cheap, considering their sound and build quality

Cons
 Open cans - doesnt block out the environment. Not the best for noisy locations like LAN's
 Big. not for street wear.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 26, 2009)

Zoelef said:


> I use a pair of HARX-900s + Zalman mic with onboard audio and I'm still impressed by the overall quality.
> 
> Here's some links to those parts:
> 
> ...



What onboard audio are you using? It might be helpful as a reference to other users to check to see if they have a simlar chip. I know the ALC8xx series are decent, out of the two boards in the rigs I have running atm the GB P35-DS3L's ALC885 seems a tad better and clearer than the P5Q Deluxes AD2000. I almost purchased the 900's, and still might just to try them out someday, but I gotta say thus far I'm extremely happy with the 700's.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 26, 2009)

i use a set of plantronics gamecom 777 5.1 circimural headphones with a usb dongle.  I've been very happy so far, sound is rich and clean, crisp highs and some pretty impressive lows. here is a link to the website for them, paid about 75 bucks for em, Plantronis-Gamecom 777


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 26, 2009)

I bought the Sennheiser PC 151 headset a short while ago and I must say they are superb!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jul 26, 2009)

Ezonics 5.1 USB -  - Got 'em from newegg a while back to use for my Laptop with shite onboard sound. I was incredibly impressed at the time and they held up very well after 3 years or so. They have tape on the cans since the plastic broke that held them to the head piece. Glue to hold the wires in since they had been pulled out quite a few times and tape to hold together the driver "case" halfway down the cord. Yeah they were abused, but damn they were good, or so i thought...

Sennheiser HD201 -:shadedshu - Well for 20 bucks I didnt expect much, just something to replace my aging Ezonics and that I could use with my mp3 player. It had a 3.5mm jack and the Sennheiser name and was cheap, figured I'd give it a go. I was not too happy, the sound quality was poop. But they were damn cheap. Well, these went into my closet, my Ezonics got pulled out and I got some 10 buck Philip earbuds from CVS for my mp3 player.

Audiotechnica ATH A700 + Turtle Beach Audio Advantage Micro USB -  - My oh my, what an experience. I had the Ezonics out when I received my ATs to do a back to back comparison so I listened to the Ezonics first and then the ATs. The Ezonics went into my attic after 2 min of listenin to the 700s. With the TB Audio Adv Micro which is a bit like a mini amp, although it doesn't need it, it sounds glorious. I've never heard anything like these before. Even through my Zune music is just eargasmic. I now make sure the songs I get are 320kbs and nothing lower. I finally realized what "audiophiles" are talking about. I wanted a closed set of cans so the Senns were out of the question and I was thinking about getting a headset with a mic but so many people say that a good set of cans and a separate mic is the way to go, and Im so happy I did. Got the 700s for 99.00 shipped and if you could legally marry electronics, I would be faithful to the 700s forever, they make my ears very happy to be alive.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 27, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i use a set of plantronics gamecom 777 5.1 circimural headphones with a usb dongle.  I've been very happy so far, sound is rich and clean, crisp highs and some pretty impressive lows. here is a link to the website for them, paid about 75 bucks for em, Plantronis-Gamecom 777



Yeah I almost bought a set of these when they first came out, it seems they use the same driver my older .Audio 350's feature, but in a larger housing. My .Audio's sounded pretty good for the price though. One thing to note about these is the fact they use emulated dolby headphone for 5.1 surround. This is NOT a bad thing from my findings, not bad at all...imo I'd rather have 2 better speakers with 5.1 emulation than 6-8 crappier speakers for "true" 5.1 after my experiences on both ends. The gamecom series is very popular and has some very good affordable models such as the 367 and 377 too. Definately a good pair for gaming!


----------



## MadClown (Jul 27, 2009)

I got the TB EF HPA2, they rock with my SB X-Fi XG.  5.1 on headphones seems kinda pointless, but you can tell its behind you, its just not very convincing.

They also block out some outside noise, which is a good thing for the most part(I have some trouble hearing my mom sometimes when im jamming).

Great Headphones IMHO, the mic is very clear too, works great on all the chat clients I use.


----------



## Duxx (Jul 27, 2009)

It's about damn time there kursah! Hah you and your headphones  like a full time job 

+1 JVC HA-RX700 thanks to kursah


----------



## Zoelef (Jul 27, 2009)

Kursah said:


> What onboard audio are you using? It might be helpful as a reference to other users to check to see if they have a simlar chip. I know the ALC8xx series are decent, out of the two boards in the rigs I have running atm the GB P35-DS3L's ALC885 seems a tad better and clearer than the P5Q Deluxes AD2000. I almost purchased the 900's, and still might just to try them out someday, but I gotta say thus far I'm extremely happy with the 700's.



Realtek ALC888S via a Biostar Tpower I45. A tipster from another forum stated that Vista + Onboard Audio + HARX-700/900 on a relatively new board would stand its own ground. 

I wouldn't be able to compare the 700's vs. 900's because I went for 900's out of the gate and am very pleased with the results. The 700's go from 8Hz - 25KHz while the 900's go from 7Hz-26KHz, so you're probably not missing out on that much, but audio is definitely not an area I'm experienced with.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 27, 2009)

Those 888S chips are supposed to be pretty damn good. I've heard people claim both sound great from onboard, I had to do a steep V EQ to get even similar sound to what my X-Fi could put out at an almost flat EQ. Not saying that's bad, it's just something I couldn't revert to without being annoyed, but then again if you're not used to it, it's something you probably won't notice or be bothered by, if it sounds good to you, that's all that matters in the end. It's just to my ears the onboard solutions I tried with the RX700's sounded so dull and almost muffled in comparison to what the X-Fi could do even after playing with EQ, loudness settings and what-not, I was still not happy. It could be done if the X-Fi went south, but I'd be finding another one asap. But you get used to a type of sound, and that's where ya want it to be, when you're content with it, then you're golden. 

I do gotta say I'm extremely happy with my end result, and have ordered a pair of JVC HA-DX3's from buy.com recently...they're supposed to be much more well rounded, more comfy and sound that competes with much more expensive Denon headphones. I haven't decided if I'll keep the DX3's, but I'm for sure keeping the RX700's as they still continue to impress me.



EDIT: Would you guys like me to add your guys' reviews to the OP? Also would you like me to link to the headphones/headsets I've owned? (I might not be able to source the Logitechs as they were a Walmart special back in the day...but I could find something similar I'm sure). I want to make this thread very useful for newcomers, and something you guys can feel free to add to without too much maintenance or worry of not sourcing good info ya know? So far the turnout is amazing, thanks everyone!


----------



## Kursah (Jul 27, 2009)

Just added some bullet points to each headset/headphone I have reviewed in the OP, added links for each set. The logitechs I had to link to what replaced them though. Added a summary after each mini-review.

Please let me know if there's anything else you guys would like to see! I can add your reviews to the OP if you like, I want this to be a really useful thread, so please keep the reviews of your headphone/headset stock (even if it's the same, that's good for consistency)! Thanks for the support thus far, and I hope to see this thread thrive here on TPU and be something many can come to when deciding on that next headphone/headset upgrade.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 28, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> However I find the suround sound is not clairly directional. I brought this headset hoping when gaming with games like cod4 i'd be able to tell the direction of sounds around me. I.e weather a gun shoot or someone moving was behind me or infront.
> Turned out even though you can defo tell its suround sound its still hard to tell the direction the sound came from.
> I dont know if its just this headset or its 5.1 headsets in general. Does anyone else found this is the case with their 5.1 or 7.1 headset?



That's the case of processing and soundstage not giving you the correct position, and what your brain is processing from the sound signal. With 2 channel audio that's what I noticed, but with both the LTB 5.1 and HPA2 5.1, I could definately tell if it was in front, behind, left, right, and even if it wasn't a direct location I had a good idea of where the gunshot originated. Though with the LTB's it seemed a little harder in the "surround" area to locate, the HPA2's were quite a bit easier but not perfect. As I stated before, I really do prefer the x-fi's cmms-3d and better headphones, the placement seems better and actually has distance to it...which is great in games like CoD4. It can also come down to what you expect to hear and what you interperet from the sound being put out.

It is really a challenge to have the ability of really good surround sound from headphones, the limitation of size, number of drivers or amount of emulation, the ability of the drivers, and what is expected of them...hopefully with this tread and the donation of others that have used other brands/makes of 5.1+ headsets could really shine some light on what's worth getting and what's not for different purposes.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 31, 2009)

Just got my JVC HA-DX3 headphones in today, got them at an ok price, but they generally run around 100-110 shipped. So far all I've done is listen to music with them, which is crisper and sharper than the HA-RX700's, but that's not what this thread is about...so I'll post after I've put a few good solid hours of gaming in on them. Be on the lookout within the next week to see if they're really worth around 3X the price of my coveted HA-RX700's or not. I purchased them after great recommendations off of some great people elsewhere. The claim is a larger soundstage and improved overall sound. So far I can say the overall sound is cleaner, seems a tad more enveloping in a sense than the 700's.

One thing I can for sure attest to is the felt padding is extremely comfortable, and the fitment is very comfortable and light in comparison, but that alone isn't worth the price difference to me. So stay tuned to see if I feel they're worth the investment for gaming or not...I'll be using my Auzen Forte via rear amp'd heapdhone jack in comparison. So far I'm happy comfort and tunes-wise, but not sold.

Though I'm hoping to see some more of you folks pipe in, I don't care if you have $10 headsets, post them up, what you think about them, I do believe in bang-for-the-buck even in the sound arena, and that's exactly why I snagged the HARX700's instead of getting another set of HPA2's. There are quite a few models I'd like to read about in this thread that I haven't and probably won't purchase, some cheap, some spendy, some in-between, there's plenty of room here, let's make this thread something worth referring others to when they ask about headphones/headsets to look into!


----------



## d3fct (Jul 31, 2009)

There currently unavailable from tigerdirect, but these are what ive been using for about 6 months now (triton usb 5.1) upgrade from logitech usb. Big differance with surround sound in a headset while gaming, these are for better than the logitech or anything else ive used. When I bought them, i got them for about $80 us, i think i got them from newegg, but i dont see them there.I recommend them if you want a nice set, almost forgot the guys on ventrilo say this mic is more clearer than the logitech too.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 3, 2009)

Alright, well I recently purchased a set of higher end JVC HA-DX3's. I've only listened to them in music, so far what I first noticed was the comfort, it reminded me of the Turtle Beach HPA2's, but lighter. The velour pads were very comfy indeed. So far I've only done a little gaming and mostly music/movies, but thus far music/movie-wise I've noticed they need more bass increases via EQ and boost to achieve decent levels, they're a bass shy set and need more oomph to drive at 90 ohms. The bass isn't as sharp or defined as the RX700's, but the mids and hi's are in the next league, the detail and crispness were top notch. What I did hear in games, which has been very little with camping and other stuff going on recently, was what seemed to be an impressive soundstage for a closed headphone, it seemed larger and more accurate than my RX700's, and easier to hear minor noises, far gunshots, lighter footsteps, etc. I have ran both from my Auzen X-Fi Forte heapdhone amp connection, and I won't be kicking my 700's to the curb quite yet, as I need more time to see if the DX3's are worth the investment at nearly 3X the price or not. Really buying those made me that much more impressed with what the RX700's are capable of, and where they lack a little...but for the price...my god I appreciate them that much more. I will be adding a mini-review to the OP within the next week after I get some good hours of gaming, primarily CoD4 in on this new set. Until then folks. please keep posting your thoughts and experiences! I'm impressed at the submitted results thus far, and it doesn't matter if someone's done a mini-review/recommendation on a pair you use or have had, the more results the better imo.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 8, 2009)

Alright, well I added the JVC HA-DX3 review to the OP, it might be revised later on, but as of this point that's where they stand with me. They're comfy, and very detail oriented on sound output, which turns out to be fun for gaming but not as fun for my kind of music especially with the lack of bass punch the RX700's provide. Check the OP to read more about it.


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 8, 2009)

you mentioned audio sources. I use an alesis multi mix 8. This is more over a mixer as too a sound card that you guys would be used too but it hooks up through usb. 

pro's 
huge, infinate, flexibility, 
can have four jack inputs playing through at once(i understand the most u'd use is two but it meant easy volume changes for my games and any music i have running through it.

Doesn't need to be hooked up to your pc to run

amazing sound quality (no hiss no pops clear crisp high and defined bass not just a blur of bass with most cards)

means you can record things if you into that

multipull outputs, control roomout, main mix out, line out, aux out


con's
not sutable for most users

only 2.1 so for headphone use primarily

whilst it is compact and small most people wont want it on their desk

in short this is  hugly powerful piece of kit, its like the hd 4890 of the sound world. Great recording quality and thanks to the usb no need for anoying tape decks and easy mastering. But this device will only be fully utilized with someone with more use then just playing music through. In the end it is a recording device and should be used for that.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice setup ste, definately a tad overkill for the gamer out there  But I bet it puts out some seriously nice sound. I love my Auzen Forte and chose it over external solutions this round for the fact I wanted to keep my sound output within my case at this point in time. But that thing does look very sweet, makes me want to start recording lol! Nice find!

What are you using for headphones/headsets being driven by that mixer? Nice source review, I think I'll do one on my X-Fi Xtreme Music and Auzen Forte eventually, nothing too technical, keep it simple similar to your review and the ones I have in the OP.

Anyone else gonna pipe in and give their experienced opinions on their headphones and headsets? It doesn't matter if others thinks it junk, or even if you do, hell if you don't like it, let us know...save some fellow TPUer's some money! If you have a good diamond in the rough, definately post it up! Let's get this thread thriving with info, it's off to a good start imo, but I know there's plenty more of you out there that have some good gaming sound gear that would fit right in here.


----------



## ourfpshero (Aug 9, 2009)

my 1st post- Kurash invited me here from headfi to share some headphone opinions. i have tried many headphones and headsets- probably close to 100! 

i'll share a few of my faves:

Denon ah-d2000
these go for about 220$. metal cups, leather earpads. metal swivels, braided cord. have a nice feel to them. very comfy. reaches very low bass notes and pretty high notes also. slightly recessed mids. very clear sound, no harshness at all. my overall fave headphone at the moment, these are just fantastic for gaming. 

pros
-fantastic bass, never harsh or thudding
-decent soundstage
-quality materials
-very clear highs, you miss nothing with these

cons
-price. might be hard to jump in to an expensive headphone for some
-the metal yokes seem fragile. i have heard of them breaking once. 
-not a flat neautral sound. these arent for mixing or monitoring duties


----------



## toxirau (Aug 9, 2009)

*steelsound 4H* -  -

Pros

Cheap
Great sound
Retractable Microphone
Comfy for very long gaming sessions
Super Durable Cord
Amazing construction for being plastic I have stepped on them countless times.
The in-line mic/volume control works well
Easy repair if someone does break them.

Cons

Short cord for my use (5')
The cord will break if someone gets mad at you and rips it in half
Does not make me lunch.

I got mine off woot right after they came out for 17.99 and I have been using them for around a year and a half. Someone broke the cord on them but I repaired it with little to no trouble but I think it would have been fine if that person did not rip it.


----------



## d3fct (Aug 9, 2009)

lmao @ does not make me lunch, thats what an old lady's for


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 10, 2009)

I think I am going to make a contribution to this thread by picking up a new set of headphones.

JBL Reference 410






Bundle



> Phone Adapter
> Airline Adapter
> Inline Volume Control
> Foldable Headband
> Travel Pouch



Specs



> Drivers 40mm Transducer
> Maximum Input Signal 50mW
> Sensitivity 125dB SPL/V
> 110dB SPL/mW
> ...



I found a really good deal I can pick these up for $29.99 CDN and they normally retail for $99.99 CDN or $89.99-199.99 USD so look for a review in the next week or so unless someone can convince me to pick up the Sennheiser HD415 or HD437 (uncommon models)


----------



## Kursah (Aug 10, 2009)

All of them look interesting, if the JBL's were around-ear I'd consider them for sure...the on-ear designs drive me crazy. Very cool man! Looking forward to seeing what you get and how it works out for ya! If you're dissapointed, definately give the JVC harx700's for sure!


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 10, 2009)

there are some more pictures and reviews of them at Amazon. some people say they are uncomfortable but I think this is just one deal I can't pass up on. I did have a on the ear headset the Logitech Clear Chat Pro even tho they didn't fully cover they were closed so the center of your ear gets pretty hot and not the lobe but these ones look like they are open.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 10, 2009)

are we suppose to help on reviews for some Headsets. cause i think I could do about 3 reviews on the razer barracudas, razer piranhas, and the tritton ax pro 5.1


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 10, 2009)

you should do a review on the Barracuda and Tritton.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 10, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> are we suppose to help on reviews for some Headsets. cause i think I could do about 3 reviews on the razer barracudas, razer piranhas, and the tritton ax pro 5.1



Yep, I thought I mentioned that in the OP and a few various posts in this thread that this is for people to add thier experiences with different headphones and headsets to share with others that might be looking to help out in the decision making process. If they've already been reviewed, add another one? hell yeah! Why not, the more the merrier and the more experienced opinions readers can attain from this thread as one set of ears might listen for something different from mine, I may enjoy something about a set you might not, that's the kind of stuff that needs to be out there and easier to find for many, hence why I made this thread.

So in short, yeah that's what this thread is about. 

Edit: Due to Infinity's message, I was inspired to add an more clearly defined message about donating to this thread on the OP, hopefully others won't hesitate to submit their experiences, and I had added the -Share Your Experience to my link to this thread in my sig last night. I really hope to see more experiences shared, I have shared all my headphones and headsets I can recall from dirt cheap to $100+, and why not? People will be looking in all of those ranges, there's good and bad in every price range, I'm a sucker for an upgrade so I might as well share what I've learned thus far!


----------



## ourfpshero (Aug 10, 2009)

i have had both the barracuda and trittons (analog and usb versions)
short answer- avoid both

long answer. 
pro :the barracuda has good sense of direction, is comfortable.

con:sounds like hell. what little bass exists is only from the side speakers, when a sound is in front or behind there is no bass at all. the mids and highs are horrible sounding, literally like somebody shoved a bunch of 5 cent speakers from china in a headphone cup
these also have a rep for breaking

tritton 5.1 headsets. 
pro: comfy, great mic, decent sense of direction

con: very weak sound, only a hair better than the barracuda. feels loose on your head, it will fall off with any sudden movement


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 10, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Nice setup ste, definately a tad overkill for the gamer out there ....   But that thing does look very sweet, makes me want to start recording lol! Nice find!
> 
> What are you using for headphones/headsets being driven by that mixer? Nice source review, I think I'll do one on my X-Fi Xtreme Music and Auzen Forte eventually, nothing too technical, keep it simple similar to your review and the ones I have in the OP.



well hmm theres a reason i didnt mention them. With all the money i have spent on the mixer and varous other recording equipment i was a bit short of cash for gaming headsets.

What i have are Philips SBC HPI95. I no there nothing like all your high end headphones that ive seen on here but these are for the low end user who still wants great buck for bang. 

Pro's
Very comfortable (i can wear then for hours and then forget there on)

Foam moulds around your ears which blocks outside noise very well.

Very durable plastic doesnt feel so bendy that it'l flaten if you sit on it, but not so strong they snap with a little too much force. (these things have been used in many gigs ive done sound for and have worked perfectly for a good few years till this day)

The headstrap fits comfortably and does not slide of.

Very cheap to get hold off

And last but not least very very good sound for there price the high's are perfect and whilst the bass isn't as loud as other headsets it stil gives an even mix of hi and low's.

Cons:
No mike

Rather large

Sound quality is superpurb but people ay be expecting better

no volume controll on lead

no interchangable extra like colours

and on final pet hate for me is the jack has a plastic cover. With what i do the jack often gets broken and it is a godsend if the headset has a metal screw cap on the jack. Then you can easily re-solder the broken wires. This however does not so when the jack breaks its game over

Concusion
All in all these a great headphones and i would recomend them to anyone who carn't afford or justify large amounts of money on other headsets.


----------



## ourfpshero (Aug 11, 2009)

these will get mentioned here and everywhere so i will give a quick overview:

Audio technica art series headphones. these are the open air- ath-ad500/700/900 and the ath-a500/700/900. there are also higher models that are very expensive (and i havent heard them so i wont write about them)

the ad500/700/900 are open air, very light, very large. extremely large soundstage and great directional sound when used with a decent soundcard. the ad500 was one of my 1st 'real' headphones. the 700 is a slight improvement, the 900 a large improvement and a large price jump! all have very nice and airy high notes, very clear sound, not much bass. however they can handle a ton of bass eq'd in and with a little amping. 

the a500/700/900 are closed, lightweight-ish, and very large. great soundstage for a closed can. sound is a little more colored than the open air cans, highs and lows are more prominent, mids a little recessed. can pound with bass with a little eq and amping. the a900 in particular reaches very low notes with a very sweet sound. i still have the a900 myself and is one of my fave gaming cans. these have braided lines and the a900 also has metal cups. 

ath-ad500 $50-$80
ath-ad700  $80-100
ath-ad900 $180-200

ath-a500  $100 to 120
ath-a700 $100 to 130
ath-a900 $180 -220

pros:
great sound and dynamic range
large soundstage
can handle much eq-ing and amping 
decent price when compared to other headphone brands of this caliber

cons
large, not portable in any sense
colored sound- not for mixing or monitoring
the open air magnesium screens dent easy


----------



## Kursah (Aug 11, 2009)

I might have to consider a set of a900's in the future when funds aren't as tight, I am thinking of selling my DX3's and recouping some cash. But I've checked them out online and those might be a good upgrade for me in the future, though I must admit I love my RX700's a ton still! Thanks to you none-the-less!


----------



## ourfpshero (Aug 11, 2009)

Kursah said:


> I might have to consider a set of a900's in the future when funds aren't as tight



keep your ebay eyes open. times are tough and a lot of headphones sell for a song. hence my glut of headphones at the moment


----------



## SirJangly (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with this?  Just looking for a cheap usb headset 

ABS AZ1 Virtual 7.1 Surround Sound Light Weight Circumaural USB Gaming Headset 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826279001


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 11, 2009)

ABS is a good company they are like OCZ and re-brand but they re-brand good products their cases are Lian Li and A+, Keyboards are Filco, etc. this headset on the other hand I have no idea. I don't think it uses a C-Media Chip because the other model on newegg the FX-7 uses the same controller and the comments say there is no software. if your just looking for a USB headset with a good microphone try Plantronics .Audio 655


----------



## ourfpshero (Aug 12, 2009)

another popular headphone here:

Beyerdynamic dt770 pro 80 ohm

if you ever inquire about bass monster headphones these will be mentioned. can pound your brain into grey goo with just a little amping. large and heavy. built to last, leather headband, steel yokes, velour pads. highs a little forward and sibilant and not very pleasing to audiophile types. great gaming headphones. can be found for as little as 100$ on ebay refurbished and 150$ new. 

pros
bass, bass, bass
great range
built like a tank
comfortable and cushy
old world appeal

cons
bass not as smooth/mellow as higher end headphones
highs too bright for some

there is also a 250 ohm non-pro variation of this that uses more audiophile-centric speakers. this one needs an amp and does not extend the highs and lows like the pro version


----------



## Frederik S (Aug 12, 2009)

Über short review of: Sennheiser HD595

Pros:
Comfortable 
Open back design
Can be driven by all sounds cards
Balanced sound signature
Long quality cable, single entry
Circumaural earcups
Low clamping force
Overall good with positional effects

Cons:
Leak sound a bit
Do not block out environmental noise
No microphone
Lacks a touch of bass for music
Price

Great if you want a set of fairly neutral set of headphones that are comfortable to wear over and extended period of time. Mine have been thrown around a lot at various LAN-parties and still hold up nicely. They are not the most durable headphone on the market but definitely not the least either. Their quite neutral and open sound makes them great for games, but also means they are a bit uninvolving to listen to when it comes to music. For the avid gamer that plays mostly at home these are in my opinion a great buy along with the more cheaper and slightly worse performing HD555 from Sennheiser.

I hope this makes sense just got out of bed still a bit sleepy


----------



## Kursah (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the additions thus far guys! Some great stuff out there for sure! The crazy thing I was really unaware of until a couple months ago is how many different headphones provide very different sound output, soundtages, etc. I've even noticed this in headsets but to a much lesser extent for the most part, but from my short experience with headphones, knowing what kind of sound you want, and being able to properly describe it definately helps in the great search...which grows the more you research, or at least it did for me!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 13, 2009)

Razer Barracudas:
Link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153002&Tpk=razer barracuda
pros: Sound quality is great, comfortable, lights is always fun right? ha, microphone is very sensitive and great quality

cons: made out of literally crap breaks easily if your not cafreful, no bass(I'll get to why I like this but some if not most hate it), very few are actually good enough to last you a long time others will last your a few months. It is also a bit pricy for a pair of headsets that break really easily.

about the bass and why I like it. when I play counter strike with a bassey (I know its spelled wrong ) headset especially if its 5.1 surround sound I've notice that you dont really get the effect of actually being able to hear whos around you and in counter strike source footsteps are important and when theres explosions and gun shots being fired and someone walking up behind you its a good thing in my opinion to have lower bass.

for me this headset gets a 3.75/5- due to me being on my 5th or 6th pair and they're already broken BUT the sound quality is good and the headset is comfy.

NEW REVIEW
TrittonAX51 Pro 5.1 True Surround Sound Headset 
Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826235007

pros: sound quality is a hell of a lot better than the barracudas, loud, GREAT bass, comfortable comes with changeable pads(leather, and a soft padding) microphone is as good if not better than the barracudas the sound controller is a lot better than most headsets.can be used for xbox360 and Im sure ps3 i think.

Cons: needs a AC adapter to actually work(for the headset to turn on), when using 5.1 you can't tell wtf is happening from any direction(thats also the beauty of the sound controller) with the sound controller you can easily fix it.


I would recommend the Trittons over a LOT of headsets, So I give this headset 4.75/5....lol


----------



## Kursah (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice infinity! I've said it before, 5.1 headsets are decent, some are better than others in the directional awareness arena...but my 2Ch jvc's using cmms-3d on my x-fi really helped me out in games. I'd always thought true 5.1 headsets were the way go to lol! They're decent, but man if you already have a good sound card you could spend less and get more overall. I considered those tritons a long time ago...but decided on the Turtle Beach HPA2's instead...but always wanted to try them out. Glad they're treating you well!


----------



## Kursah (Aug 13, 2009)

(in response to a post Infinity deleted)

Man I'll tell ya the HPA2's are still one of the most comfortable headphones/headsets I've ever owned yet...they leaked a lotta sound, but the soft cloth padding is 2nd to none for comfort. My JVC's are pretty comfy with a quick and simple mod to push the pads out a little bit, they were ok stock though, lasted me a good couple of hours which is generally as long as they're on. You might consider going with a headphone next time and strapping a mic to it or getting a zalman cable clip on mic, you'll get more sound for your buck and with your x-fi you could even benefit from what cmms-3d offers for emulation...it really is suprising how well it works and I'm using a closed back heapdhone, open backs like the Audio Technica AD700's really seem to benefit from what I've read.

But as long as you're happy with your investment that's what it's all about, thanks for taking the time to add your thoughts to this thread. If you have any more you want to add even if you disliked them, please feel free to add them. You can see from my OP I went from $20-80 in price range, and a $33 headphone made me happier than all of them! The plantronics though was one of the best cheap ones, just not very comfy.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 16, 2009)

There are a couple of headphones/headsets I'd like to hear about on here a tad more...I know a few guys here used some Sennheiser HD280's and I know of at least one guy that has the Sennheiser PC-350 headset. I know from ourfpshero's mod on HeadFi that there's a ton that can be extracted from the PC-350 headset and almost considered getting a pair (I still might when I sell my DX3's).

I haven't added my X-Fi comparo's yet...been too busy gaming, but I do gotta say compared to onboard, my JVC's sound golden on a dedicated sound card...but they still sound decent using onboard, just a lot less enjoyable and clear. 

Though I do gotta say, I tried playing w/o CMMS-3D...and it was horrid...just L and R...I turn on CMMS-3D and I felt like I was enveloped in the soundstage of the game, I could tell where things are coming from, a very nice difference. Had to try the HPA2's again, and things sound so closed in and muffled in comparison to the JVC's. Which is odd considering the HPA2's are open back and the JVC's are closed back...but again so differently designed. I still might try the PC-350's modded because I've heard they have a larger and more accurate soundstage than the JVC's and when modded sound pretty damn good, plus the mic is supposed to be 2nd to none for a gaming headset mic...though I do love the mic boom I'm using atm too. Decisions...decisions...


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with Infinity review on the Bass comment and the Barracuda build quality it was the reason I passed on them he is the 4th or 5th person I know that has gone through more than 3 pairs. regarding Tritton I do like their bundles with the carrying bags, multiple head band, cups and adapters. their headsets are flexible as they carry many models for multiple audio sources but alot of people say their controllers are heavy and for some reason detachable microphones have become a "con" maybe it's a quality issue vs hard wired.

by the way I don't think I will be able to get the JBL Reference 410 by Friday, I called the store and they are out not to my surprise, it was only the best headphone deal I have ever seen. so now my choices are limited in headphones the issue is not money but rather selection and the three choices I have in my price range I have no interest in so I am thinking of picking up a pair of High Quality Ear Buds which I have a big selection to choose from JVC, Skull Candy, Phillips, Sennheiser, Sony, Centrios so I think I am going to message Fred and ask his opinion since he is the resident Ear Bud King and Ear Buds are Alien Technology to me...


----------



## d3fct (Aug 16, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Cons: needs a AC adapter to actually work(for the headset to turn on), when using 5.1 you can't tell wtf is happening from any direction(thats also the beauty of the sound controller) with the sound controller you can easily fix it.
> 
> 
> I would recommend the Trittons over a LOT of headsets, So I give this headset 4.75/5....lol



+1 I agree, but i have no problem with directional sound, in bf2 i can hear the arty firing now, wherever i am in the map. big sound quality differance.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 16, 2009)

d3fct said:


> +1 I agree, but i have no problem with directional sound, in bf2 i can hear the arty firing now, wherever i am in the map. big sound quality differance.



I have only tried the headset on, UT3(sounded a lot better),CS:S(Sounded ok), TF2(sounded better than CS:S but that's not saying much), I have come to the conclusion that steam is pretty crappy on sound,lol. WoW sounds really good with the headset. so does bioshock. as well as DVD's and music etc. I can't think of any other games to try unless anyone has a game I should try? I can try crysis but only the demo,lol I dont feel like buying a game that Im probably gonna play for a day




Kursah said:


> (in response to a post Infinity deleted)
> 
> Man I'll tell ya the HPA2's are still one of the most comfortable headphones/headsets I've ever owned yet...they leaked a lotta sound, but the soft cloth padding is 2nd to none for comfort. My JVC's are pretty comfy with a quick and simple mod to push the pads out a little bit, they were ok stock though, lasted me a good couple of hours which is generally as long as they're on. You might consider going with a headphone next time and strapping a mic to it or getting a zalman cable clip on mic, you'll get more sound for your buck and with your x-fi you could even benefit from what cmms-3d offers for emulation...it really is suprising how well it works and I'm using a closed back heapdhone, open backs like the Audio Technica AD700's really seem to benefit from what I've read.
> 
> But as long as you're happy with your investment that's what it's all about, thanks for taking the time to add your thoughts to this thread. If you have any more you want to add even if you disliked them, please feel free to add them. You can see from my OP I went from $20-80 in price range, and a $33 headphone made me happier than all of them! The plantronics though was one of the best cheap ones, just not very comfy.



yeah sorry for deleting my comment, I just didnt want to get bashed and people not listen to my review because I only go for those qualities....my bad



EDIT: this is back on topic, I have used the fatal1ty headset.......reason why I am not reviewing it is because it was very bad 1.made out of worst crap than the barracudas and felt TOO flimsy 2. sound quality.......no comment it was basically the real cheap ones you can get at a gas station for like 5 dollars. 3. it was for 40 dollars(i know its not much but the fact that you payed that much for something that really isnt all that great) 5. ITS FROM CREATIVE! wtf creative?!?! come on I expected you of all companies to make a great headset


----------



## Kursah (Aug 17, 2009)

There's more to headphones than just sound, and what works for you and why is something that should only matter to you. This thread is not for bashing or flaming, if that does happen, it will be reported. This thread is for sharing your opinions and feelings on the varied headphones and headsets you've used for pc/gaming/music purposes. Just because I feel my JVC's using CMMS-3D blows the true 5.1 headsets I've used out of the water doesn't mean the next guy will agree having had the same products to do a similar comparo. What I have now gives me what I want to hear and what I expect to hear, so it works great for me...from what I've read on the internet, some spend $1000's to get to that point, some spend $10...finding that point can be something that is truly a pain depending on how truly picky you are or your ears are.

But when you find something whether bad or good, please feel free to add it and why. Who cares if you hated a headset and I loved it? Maybe I have less experience with better quality, so that one seems better to me than it is for many others? Who cares, it's all good, because as long as you're happy to what you're listening to and feel no need for more, louder, or better, you've found success. That's what this thread is about, helping those in the search for that success and sorting through what we want to hear, weighing in the good and bad, deciding if a more powerful source is needed or if onboard is fine, or if going with usb is the way to go, etc. All we can do is post our opinions and hope they provide a positive solution for someone in the search of what to get in the first place or what to get next, or what else to look at, and so-on.

Thanks for your donations so far and I look forward to reading more in the future!


----------



## ourfpshero (Aug 19, 2009)

here's a little gem i'd like to share.

DBI pro-700

these are commercial headphones designed for demo stations. they use the mb quart hi solid design and dbi's own drivers. the sound on these is fantastic. fantastic range, highs and mids have strong presence, bass can pound with a little amping. they go for 170$ , BUT, there is usually a bunch of new ones on ebay for 40$ shipped
http://cgi.ebay.com/DBI-PRO-700-HEA...in_0?hash=item1e57f14839&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

these are indestructable. literally. armored cable, steel headband, thick plastic. the only drawback is the earpads. they are thick vinyl and not very comfy. if you have a big head or vulcan ears these may not be for you. i actually put denon leather earpads on mine recently

there are also the pro-705 , which have enhanced bass. good for low power sources. the 700 is the more audio-phile centric can though. 

pros:

-sound. its all there, great highs, mids, bass
-amping only makes them better
-very tough. you cant break these. only the end of the plug is vulnerable. this design has been purposely mangled and abused  at trade shows to show their toughness

cons:

-wont fit large heads well
-if your ears stick out a lot they will touch inside
-vinyl pads could be softer


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 19, 2009)

very interesting thread , cute work dude keep on update


----------



## Kursah (Aug 21, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> very interesting thread , cute work dude keep on update





Feel free to donate any experience with any headphone/headset you have or have owned, as that's what this thread is all about. The more the better! Dunno about "cute" work, but as a complement I'll take it! But for that I want a cute review submission!


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 21, 2009)

those cups on the DBI Pro 700 are the biggest I have ever seen.


----------



## SirJangly (Aug 22, 2009)

I got a great deal on a new in box Razer Piranha. I have only used it for about half an hour, but I will update with my own opinions later


----------



## d3fct (Aug 22, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Dunno about "cute" work, but as a complement I'll take it!




lmao, he thinks your cute... score! lol


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 23, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Feel free to donate any experience with any headphone/headset you have or have owned, as that's what this thread is all about. The more the better! Dunno about "cute" work, but as a complement I'll take it! But for that I want a cute review submission!



thanx my friend , in fact i have cheap headphone now just use it for chatting cuz my speakers are good (creative T7900, 7.1) so im enjoy with it , but im thinking now about good headphone for play games in the night and i find some temporary chose which is creative called fatality 5.1 for gamers , but i still want be sure about it


----------



## bigtye (Aug 23, 2009)

I got a pair of *Beyerdynamic DT234 Pro* as I wanted a headset/mic in one unit. I upgraded from a bodgy pair of no names and the diffference is amazing.

After playing BF 2142 with them for the first time, I couldn't believe all the new sounds I was hearing in game. The Rorsch gun sounded so good, I just sat in it spamming it for ages. Great bass, without drowing out the higher pitch sounds. Very comfortable. Only negatives would be no inline volume control and closed ear pieces.

http://headphones.com.au/psingle?productID=16

Overall, great performance at that price point ($180 au). Well made, nice materials and feels like quality. Very happy.

Tye


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 23, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> I got a great deal on a new in box Razer Piranha. I have only used it for about half an hour, but I will update with my own opinions later


I would liek to throw in my opinions on them since I also use to own them


----------



## 9obama9xyz (Aug 24, 2009)

Marked! I will come back to check this soon!thanks a lot.
simulation taux banque credit immobilier de France - Credit immobilier de France, simulation credit immobilier. Résultat mitigé pour le crédit immobilier de France.simulation taux banque credit immobilier de France


----------



## Kursah (Aug 24, 2009)

NP! Thanks for stopping by, and welcome to TPU! Keep us posted on your decision and feel free to add your 2 cents when ya do!


----------



## Wartz (Aug 26, 2009)

Here's my addition:

Razer Barracuda
Pros: Real directional sound is great in games.

Cons: Bass is bad, the speakers buzz and vibrate so it ruins the sound.
Break easily. Mine snapped off right above where it attached to the right speaker even though I handled them like my first born baby.

Now I'm looking for a new headset. 

I'd love to have the Sennheiser PC350's, but they're $180. If someone can find me a deal that drops it down to $100 or less I'll love you.

I'm also looking at these in no particular order.

Steelseries Siberia.
Turtle Beach TBS-2114 Earforce HPA2 5.1 Surround Sound
Logitech G35

Feel free to suggest something else.


----------



## ourfpshero (Aug 26, 2009)

Wartz said:


> I'd love to have the Sennheiser PC350's, but they're $180. If someone can find me a deal that drops it down to $100 or less I'll love you.



search pc350 sennheiser on ebay. there are refurbs for 92 or best offer (make an offer) and open box ones from best buy


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 31, 2009)

I wanted new headphones for my coming birthday and I finally found JVC HA-RX700 within Europe and they deliver here 

http://www.audioout.co.uk/Items/497...VC HA-RX700 Precision Sound Stereo Headphones

Not US prices, but pretty good still. And this was after spending hours of searching the web of headphones. You have almost nothing here in Finland and went through everything on http://www.iheadphones.co.uk/ & http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/

Granted I was pretty picky. Had to be closed back, circumaural, one sided cord with lenght of 3m or more (I hate extension cords), comfortable and reasonable priced. With those requirements there are close to zero headphones, but luckily JVCs fit them all 

My current set is Sony MDR-XD200 (http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/sony-mdrxd200-closed-back-headphones-mdr-xd200-prodid-1175.html) that have served me well for many years now. I read a lot of people braking their phones or cords or they just stop working. Don't know if it tells about the quality of the Sony phones or more about me 

So now it's just a waiting game for the headphones to arrive. I'll add my opinions of the JVCs, the Sonys and possibly even my very old backup pair Philips SBC HP200, before I throw them in trash


----------



## Kursah (Aug 31, 2009)

Sweet, looking forward to reading what you think of em! I still love mine, and still can't believe the amount of sound they can put out. The auzen headphone amp must be about broken in because I've noticed I've had to decrease the bass output a bit...it was getting to the point of shaking the 700's lol. I like good bass, but not overpowering, but well-rounded sound (to my ears at least) is important.

Definately keep us posted and I do hope you add your comments on the Sony and Phillips sets too! What are you using to drive them? Your ALC889a? I'm definately interested to read your findings.


----------



## Duffman (Aug 31, 2009)

I have the Razer Megalodon.

I previously used Sennheiser PC 166 USB and Teknmotion PulseWave

The Razers are definately my favorite so far.

They have good sound, are plug and play, very comfortable, have a long cord, nice control box, and come with a nice carry case.  Everything is very high quality, right down to the braided cord.

They are on the large side.  The control box especially so but it's not a big deal to me.  The virtual 7.1 doesn't do it for me.  The mic, while adjustable, could be a bit longer.  I sorta wish they had regular 3.5 jacks but oh well.

The Sennheisers were nice but I won the Razer and like it better.  They are on-ear so not as comfortable.

The Teknmotion had great sound but the software was buggy, i could never get them to work in usb mode.


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 1, 2009)

Kursah said:


> What are you using to drive them? Your ALC889a? I'm definately interested to read your findings.



Yep, onboard of course (pun intended) . Have windows volume on 35 and plenty of sound. Used to have windows volume lower and on softwares almost full, but these things came more alive this way. And no wonder, didn't remember these are 70ohm. Quite a lot when most headphones are 32ohms. Not that I use these ever on portable players, have Porta Pro copys for that job.

When I still had Audigy 2 on volume needed to be somewhere in 40-50 range. No need for an amp and the sound quality hasn't disappointed yet. I have a Creative DDTS-100
http://uk.europe.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=136&product=9468&nav=-1 that I use as my home cinema system. Not really an amp, but awesome thing and no idea why Creative discontinued it.

Mine is still going strong and not like this http://www.mccambridge.org/blog/category/hardware/ Back in 2002? there were not a lot Dolby Digital EX/DTS-ES decoders and don't think you still get then in lower end some cinema stuff. I've feared many times that if it'll break replacement will be costly, as I'd need a passive speaker surround system on top of home cinema amp.

edit: dang, this thing sold for £150 just a while back here: http://www.avforums.com/forums/home...rks-550-creative-ddts-100-extremely-rare.html
If I remember correctly I payed something like 180€/$257/£158 new.

If you (or anyone else) wants some workout for headphones, here's a great sounding song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-t3iTpsPC8

Not my favorite piece of music, but no video and sound quality is top notch. Plenty of lows, highs, distortion and what not. Also produced nicely, stereo effects, wide sound and no silly compressions.

Add "some" p) volume and those JVC vibration dampening mods could be useful. I think I'd just break these (sonys) if I'll try to open them, but have some non slip plastic mat handy that seems perfect for the job.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 1, 2009)

off topic but:
I just thought of something, I love the razer barracuda Headset so much, I'm thinking they should revise the Barracudas cause the band at the top is the ONLY problem I actually have with the headset, and to be honest I would choose the revisions over the Trittion headsets that I have. anyone agree?


I know for damn sure I dont wanna use those new ones they just dont look good to me


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 4, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Sweet, looking forward to reading what you think of em!



They arrived. not bad considering I ordered them Monday, they came from UK and postage was cheap (4-7 day delivery and it was 4 days).

I think it's burning time, Sonys beat these on high and overall sound still, but they have been burned for years xD I was reading that sound should get better and high too. Cymbal sounds can hardly be heard at the moment.

So far it's 1 hour listening and bass is indeed tight! Almost like build in subwoofer  These go lower than Sonys, but also have a bigger drivers. Used Pitbull - Hotel Room Service as comparison http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga2eZY3JQI8&fmt=22 (49s-> is deeb bass time) Even that HD video suffers a bit trying to produce the bass sound MP3 has. Sonys do play the deebest bass, but have no power behind it

Anyhow, need to use these more and leave them burning over night(s), before I give any more impressions of these and the older headphones.

Oh almost forgot, plugged these in to the creative decoder (DVD-player playing a CD with optical out) and had a hiss. Plugged in old Philips', hardy nothing on mute and with Sonys there was hiss again, but lower volume. Nice test of sensitivity  No idea where the hiss comes, but don't really care as I'm not using these there. Perfectly quiet plugged in computer, probably some powerplug hum that got through.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm looking for a 5.1 headphone for movies only.
I want a ''true 5.1'' and not upmixed or 3d technology.
I've realtek 889a with 7.1 output but I also saw a few headphones with usb dongle , how does that works? Is that still ''true 5.1'' or what?

any recommendations? budget about 75-80 USD or 50-60 euro's/.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 6, 2009)

The best set I had was the Turtle Beach HPA2 (see OP for more information and reviews) for true 5.1, they have 3.5 mm connectors, great mic, good comfort, good sound and an amp unit with master volume control and channel volume control...used them for years, I still prefer the harx 700's at this point, but you'd have to add a mic and they really shine with an add-in sound card like a cheap x-fi. Frankly I prefer emulated 3-d/5.1 to true...better sound from 2 speakers that when proper emulation is used directions in games is all too easy, I find myself trying less to find a direction that I did with the HPA2's in comparison. Check out the prior pages for some reviews that may spark your interest though.

There is a USB headset that is still true 5.1 out there...I forget the name of it at this point though...but it was around $50 iirc. Something along Cyber Snipa Sonar 5.1 iirc.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 6, 2009)

I am really liking my Grado SR60i's.  They are very comfy, good sound quality, relatively inexpensive, and look awesome.  I would not hesitate to get another pair.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 6, 2009)

I got the JVC HA-RX700's, love 'em!


----------



## Frederik S (Sep 6, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am really liking my Grado SR60i's.  They are very comfy, good sound quality, relatively inexpensive, and look awesome.  I would not hesitate to get another pair.
> PICBEGONE



Yeah those are really hard to beat in terms of bang for $. I got a set too that I have modded a bit damn nice headphones. Mine are not from the new SRXXi series though. For music they are really good I think they lack a little spacial definition in order to be good for gaming, but oh my they do make up for that in terms of generous bass and a midrange that is really nice.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Kursah for this thread (an amazing amount of good info here)

Pros:
My favorite set was my Medusa 5.1 Home Edition. They were so comfortable we would forget we had them on after hours of gaming. 
The control box/external amp made it excellent to switch between inputs
they come with many connection options

Cons:
Didnt last long enough
mic is not detachable
$$$ (I won them in SpeedLinks raffle (paid $25 for 5 tickets) or I never would not have had the chance to try them)

I just ordered a set of the  JVC HA-RX700, thanks Kursah


----------



## Kursah (Sep 8, 2009)

Cool, keep us posted on how you like them. There are a couple of worthy mods if you feel the treble and mids aren't quite up to par or long term comfort isn't all there. But really mine are still kickin ass. Glad this thread could be of help! Please post a review of them here once you get some time with them, might as well keep sharing the wealth. Thanks!


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 8, 2009)

One of the mods I did to my HA-RX700's was I put a pair of Turtle Beach x58 Ear Cushion's that I had laying arround in the ears. Makes them alot more confortable and sound a little better.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 8, 2009)

If you wanna have clearer hi's, remove the padding and there's a felt ring on the plastic, peel the outer layers off, leaving one remaining layer on...you'll see when you do it. I did that and took chunks of light density foam, stuffed under the earpads, it not only added more bass and a little sound stage due to the extended distance of the speaker but added comfort to the point I no longer had to take them off my head every couple of hours.

I like the material for keeping sound in though, compared to my felt padded HA-DX3's, the HA-RX700's keep in a lot more sound and seems to make a difference between clean and punchy bass compared to muddy and boomy.

I might have to try my spare set of HPA2 pads...but at this point the mods I've done have treated me extremely well, can't say I want to spend $100's more for anything truly better.


----------



## douglatins (Sep 9, 2009)

What about Razer megalodom?


----------



## Kursah (Sep 9, 2009)

They reviewed decently here on TPU, in this thread on Page 3, Post 66 by Duffman: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1534596&postcount=66

And a TPU Pro review by our very own audiophile, Frederik S : http://techpowerup.com/reviews/Razer/Megalodon/

Imo you can get better for the money, the 7.1 seems to be a hit or miss kind of deal. If anything go for 5.1, that's pushing it even emulated in a headphone/headset, 7.1 imo is just rediculous at this point...the technology will get there with headsets like that.

I guess it depends on what you're after though, but for that kinda cash you could get something that's a much better value, but it does seem that those that have laid down the cash for that headset have been pretty happy with it overall, not saying it's bad...but no way I think it's worth it's asking price either.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 10, 2009)

OMFG! Holy Guacamole Batman!

to you Kursah for this thread

I just got the JVC HA-RX700 today and they are FRICKEN AWESOME

Here is my review, I am in no way an audiophile and am not good at expressing details but these headphones are so superior to anything I have ever used an to think they were $33, its just mindboggeling to me.

They are LARGE! but not heavy(fit my big ass head just fine)

Cord and plug is much higher quality, Gold plated plugs (small and large one)not that it matters just a cool detail. Also plenty long.

Sound great, they make my Steelsound 4H's sound like tin cans connected by string (and I really liked the 4H's)

Am REALLY looking forward to modding these to match my case.

Now to find a mic that is equally excellent for a reasonable price.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 11, 2009)

Glad you like em' man! Yeah I agree for the price, they are just flat out amazing. Keep us posted on your mods for sure. They're definately worth a serious look at ~$35 give or take.



EDIT: On the mic topic...

Well, you gotta couple of options, many go with the Zalman clip on mic: http://www.google.com/products/cata..._catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=1#ps-sellers

You could always go with a desktop or monitor mounted mic, I chose a different route, I decided to get a couple lengths of 3.5ft 3.5mm cable, and use my Turtle Beach HPA2 flex-boom mic. I loved how well it worked with the headset, found it wasn't amplified in any way via the HPA2's amp, so I just zip tied the cable in 2 spots on the Y arm piece that holds the LH hearcup to the size adjuster. I can unplug it when not in use, it stays out of the way, and while the mic is good at picking up voices, it's also not shabby at keeping out unwanted noises (it is not noise cancelling though, but the foam cover seems to help in that respect).

That mic is fairly cheap, around $12-15 iirc, you gotta get it direct from Turtle Beach, but their shipping was fairly fast and really the mic is worth it imo. Much better than the clip on variety, granted zip tie-ing a cable to the headphone isn't necessarily a prime thing to do, it's worked well for the last couple of months I've used it that way...no complaints. I'd take pictures but my recent x-fiance decided to take my damn camera lol. But here's a link to the replacement parts list for the HPA2, just get the mic w/o twist lock (the title for it reads: HPA2 Replacement Mic). The twist-loc version won't go in the socket all the way. It's still a fairly cheap way to go for a loud n' clear mic for gaming/chat and what-not. I've used that mic for years w/o complaint, never need to use mic boost (never found it to be actually useful beyond onboard mic ports tbh). Well anyways...link:

http://www.turtlebeach.com/products/efhpa2/replacementparts.aspx


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 20, 2009)

I need help looking for a 5.1 headset that has great sound positioning liek the Razer Barracudas,comfortable, great build quality(Im looking at the turtle beach headsets since they're about the same)


----------



## Kursah (Sep 20, 2009)

What's your budget? Is 5.1 truly important to you? Your X-Fi would do quite well either way, I still swear by the Turtle Beaches, but at the same time I don't miss them too awful badly. Hopefully a  few more folks will chime in for ya, I'm too content with headphones + cmms3d to go back to a 5.1 headset. Plus it was A LOT cheaper too. Though I gotta admit, the turtle beaches had decent positioning and plenty of bass and were very comfy for long gaming/listening sessions.


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 28, 2009)

What do you guys think of the *Psyko 5.1* headset?


----------



## MKmods (Sep 28, 2009)

That you would have to be a "psycho" to spend $300.

(they do look cool)


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 28, 2009)

lol, never looked at the price! Gulp, they gotta be the Psykos lol!:shadedshu
I wonder how 'real' they are though. Although they only seem to have horizontal positioning, not vertical.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 28, 2009)

well I like the separate inputs and they do look cool, just for that much $ I am falling more in love with my JVC HA-RX700's that Kursah recommended...(especially at 1/10th the cost)

Those would be something I would definitely have to try before I would even consider them...(hear that guys, get those damn headphones to LAN parties so we can try them... Stat!)


----------



## Kursah (Sep 29, 2009)

Unless the Psyko's have more quality then their looks...not saying they look bad...but something about them is just off. They do look like they'd be comfy though, but at that price they better be pretty damn amazing imho.

MK, glad you dig those 700's, I gotta say I love mine still..use em a ton. I still have the more expensive HA-DX3's...put them back in the box..just not as entertaining to listen to, they bring out more detail and don't touch the bass punch...it's more muddy on the DX3's and much less overall. The 700's IMO are better, though the DX3's are much more comfortable...and lighter...but it's also an older design and really fwir they need a good 100+ hours of "burn-in" to get the drivers worn in...I just haven't been up to doing that with them. I figure I'll keep em around because they are a little better for gaming due to clarity and they have a larger soundstage...but still not as fun to listen to. Tough for me to explain beyond that though. What it comes down to is being happy with your choice, that's why I made this thread. It's tough to make a decision...I assumed when going with the $100 DX3's that I'd be getting an "upgrade" to my $33 RX700's...and to my ears my choice was wrong just on the fact I'd rather enjoy what I'm listening to instead of analyze it.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 4, 2009)

*Creative Fatal1ty HS-1000 USB* -  - _Bought this headset for $20 as Newegg's Shell Shocker. Build quality is flimsy, sound is mediocre, and the virtual surround sound feature is a joke, my $20 SteelSeries Siberia earphones do WAY better. I actually had to reinforce the cable coming out of the headset because when I pushed/pulled on it there was maybe 1/4th inch of room for it to move inside the ear cup. Also, it would make noises if I turned my head or do anything in general that will cause the loose cable to move up/down inside the cup. I've read many reviews about the headset being uncomfortable... my cap size is nearing 8 and it fits nice and snug on my head. I'm always aware it's there, but it hasn't caused any discomfort. It was only $20, which explains the 'ohwell' emoticon, had I paid $1 more it'd be :shadedshu._


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm thinking I might get the HARX700's. They seem to be a great deal for $35. I have enough money for a more expensive pair, but I'm supposed to be saving so I probably don't need to splurge. This may seem like a noob-ish question, but is there any loss of audio quality by running headphones through the front panel audio jacks instead of directly onto the motherboard? How about through a 3.5mm extender, like what you'd use if your computer was sitting 25 ft. away from your desk?


----------



## Kursah (Dec 8, 2009)

Using onboard, I'm sure there will be a slight loss..whether or not your ears will pick it up could be minimal though. The HARX700 have a fairly low impedance so it'll be easier to drive than many more expensive headphones out there, and they sound great to my ears. I do prefer using a sound card. Even a sub-$50 cheap old x-fi does wonders in comparison to any onboard I've tried, but that doesn't mean onboard sound is junk.

But the more cable you add, the more resistance and higher chance for "imperfections" in the sound and such..depending on how picky your ears are, it could be a huge issue, or a small issue...though if you're starting with onboard I expect you're not an audiophile at this point. But the JVC's are a damn good place to start for getting more into headphones from headsets and such. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 8, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Using onboard, I'm sure there will be a slight loss..whether or not your ears will pick it up could be minimal though. The HARX700 have a fairly low impedance so it'll be easier to drive than many more expensive headphones out there, and they sound great to my ears. I do prefer using a sound card. Even a sub-$50 cheap old x-fi does wonders in comparison to any onboard I've tried, but that doesn't mean onboard sound is junk.
> 
> But the more cable you add, the more resistance and higher chance for "imperfections" in the sound and such..depending on how picky your ears are, it could be a huge issue, or a small issue...though if you're starting with onboard I expect you're not an audiophile at this point. But the JVC's are a damn good place to start for getting more into headphones from headsets and such. Definitely worth a look.



Well, I'd be up for getting a sound card if you think it makes that much of a difference. How about something like this? Maybe not right now, but after I get the set and try them out I could look for a used card or something.

Edit: Nvm, that looks like a crappy card. Maybe you could recommend one


----------



## Kursah (Dec 8, 2009)

I'd say get the headphones first...but I used onboard on both my exes GB board and my current Asus board and my years old Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music blew them both out of the water in volume, sound quality and required tuning of EQ to get my desired sound. Huge difference, not to say if I didn't have a sound card..I probably would be fine.

Try onboard, see if it works for ya. If not, see if you can snag an old x-fi for cheap...keep it a lower end xfi extreme music or xtreme audio, depends on your budget. I've had really good luck with lower end xfi's, and I was really impressed how much better it pushed my 700's over the onboard chips...night and day difference tbh.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2009)

*Plantronics Gamecom* -  - 

_The Good_

Comfortable
Blocks out all other sounds
Adjustable
Built in Microphone
5.1 and it works
Volume control
Dolby USB dongle
Very loud at highest setting
Microphone is clear
Long difficult to tangle cable

_The Bad_

Expensive
Can get logitech G35 same price
3.5mm connectors are flimsy with no grip to pull them out.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 8, 2009)

A buddy of mine got those and loves em. They are pretty decent, I still prefer my modded 700's + X-fi, but I paid a lot more if you count the Auzen lol! I've had great luck with plantronics, so have many people I know.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2009)

Kursah said:


> A buddy of mine got those and loves em. They are pretty decent, I still prefer my modded 700's + X-fi, but I paid a lot more if you count the Auzen lol! I've had great luck with plantronics, so have many people I know.



Need a sound card to get the full potential imo from them. Anyway I love them, there very solid as well I still think my dog will still break them


----------



## Mr.Amateur (Dec 8, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> *Creative Fatal1ty HS-1000 USB* -  - _Bought this headset for $20 as Newegg's Shell Shocker. Build quality is flimsy, sound is mediocre, and the virtual surround sound feature is a joke, my $20 SteelSeries Siberia earphones do WAY better. I actually had to reinforce the cable coming out of the headset because when I pushed/pulled on it there was maybe 1/4th inch of room for it to move inside the ear cup. Also, it would make noises if I turned my head or do anything in general that will cause the loose cable to move up/down inside the cup. I've read many reviews about the headset being uncomfortable... my cap size is nearing 8 and it fits nice and snug on my head. I'm always aware it's there, but it hasn't caused any discomfort. It was only $20, which explains the 'ohwell' emoticon, had I paid $1 more it'd be :shadedshu._



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder .  I actually enjoy the usb headset; coming from a flimsy $10 logitech behind-the-head headset, I was awestruck with the sound quality.  At maximum volume I don't hear distortion, and they're so loud I use them in place of real speakers .  I do have a gripe where bass sometimes overpowers treble, but nothing too serious.  
Like Kantastic says, they aren't uncomfortable, but they are there.  At some points during a long gaming session (especially for those with big ears), they have to be readjusted to balance the pressure on your head.  For $21 (lol kantastic), It really feels like the most bang for the buck.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 8, 2009)

Well when you get sick of those, they break or wear out, spend an additional 14-15 bucks (hopefully they stay that cheap) and grab yourself a very solid intro pair of headphones. They sound like no other headset I've ever used! Plus they're pretty comfy for long term use..at least for me, especially after a quick and easy (and cheap) mod that many don't do.

Sure it helps to have a sound card, but they do fine w/onboard, especially if you have access to an EQ, the Realtek's on the GB boards seem to be pretty decent in my experience. I still have my pair of plantronics .audio 350's as a backup, but my JVC HARX700's + TB HPA2 Boom Mic + Auzen X-Fi Forte = Awesomeness!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 13, 2009)

Purchased a pair of HARX700's today for $33 shipped to my door. Too bad that since I chose the longer "budget (free) shipping" that it'll be almost 2 weeks before they're here (said 7-9 business days) :/ The next option up (3-4 business days) was $9 more. Hopefully they'll be worth the wait


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 13, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Purchased a pair of HARX700's today...Hopefully they'll be worth the wait



They are, have them on head right now  Just give 'em a good bit of burning, before too serious listening. 50h that I read is pretty spot on, needs that for the sound to mature.

Still haven't got to te review  Well a quick one:
A bit heavy, but good headband, so they don't feel the weight they are. Ears will get hot, but knew that from my earlier Sonys. Might get semi open ones next time, if they'd keep a bit cooler.

So far anything I've thrown at these have sounded good. Movies with explosions and games with gunfire especially. High end could be better, but then these phones would have a zero in the end of price


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 13, 2009)

So should I put some music on full blast and just let them sit there for an hour or two?

Edit: Saw 50H, thanks.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 16, 2009)

That's what many do for break-in, but for dozens or even hundreds of hours on higher end headphones. I personally just ran mine, I did notice after about a week of good listening that they seemed to have a better bass line, the felt mod helped bring out the hi's a little bit, but beyond that my 700's have sounded damn good from day one, especially for the price.

Just plug em' in and go! Looking forward to the future reviews submitted in this thread, keep us posted!


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 16, 2009)

I am using my Sony MBR-XB500 right now, from my limited experience on head phones, they sound really good for the money.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 17, 2009)

After I've burnt out,  overused,  or upgraded any of my other computer components, my turtle beach hpa2 rev2s will still be hanging on my gaming neck!  If you can handle playing with x-fi's control panel and the thx control panel at the same time,  and for every game ect,  then this thing for well under $100can ($80can in my case) after taxes and delivered(if you use a good supplier like ncix.com)  is the best dam true 5.1 gaming headset you can buy.  Hands down.  Bass is rich and as hard as you want.  Positional sound is very good,  much better than I expected from a headset!  They will only pry these from my cold,  dead,  hands.....


----------



## inferKNOX (Dec 17, 2009)

I've just sent for the Roccat Kave's, so will update you all on how they behave soon. No doubt it will be phenomenal if the reviews are anything to go by!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 18, 2009)

I got my HARX700's today, 5 days ahead of schedule (buy.com is da shiznit). They kind of squeeze my head, and it's awkward having my whole ear in the cup. Sound isn't that impressive, but they're burning in as I type. Kind of tweaking the settings around a little bit, can anyone recommend what needs to be turned on (in the advanced sound options)? And oh, they're huge


----------



## Kursah (Dec 18, 2009)

For onboard you'll need a pretty steep V EQ for sure. Remember we told ya to try em' out with onboard and consider a sound card at a later date. But just run em, listen to em, tweak them to make the sound how ya want...if you can't find that sound, odds are you need more power going to them.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 30, 2009)

I ordered this yesterday and will be getting it today

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...09-_-HeadsetsandAccessories-_-LY3A-_-26279003

has a $15 off coupon too

EMCMNNX67,  final price including tax is only $27.  Got some good reviews.  

I will post my experience with it here tonight or tomorrow.

Nice thread


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 31, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> I got my HARX700's today, 5 days ahead of schedule (buy.com is da shiznit). They kind of squeeze my head, and it's awkward having my whole ear in the cup. Sound isn't that impressive, but they're burning in as I type. Kind of tweaking the settings around a little bit, can anyone recommend what needs to be turned on (in the advanced sound options)? And oh, they're huge



The squeezing of head don't probably happen anymore, that was a couple first days thing. Remember the grip quite well, but now these are just snug.

For the EQ something like -v/ = bottom level, middle dib and highs a bit of gain. I keep mine as is as I don't like the onboard realtek panel and movies have a nice clear speech. Even winamp has default settings, it's not bad once they've burned in (now that I mentioned had to tweak a bit).

preamp +2db / 600 -2 / 1k -4 / 3k -2 / 14k +2 / 16k +4 / others 0

Sounds quite good and big difference :-o EQ off/on is like listening to small radio/good stereo system


----------



## suraswami (Dec 31, 2009)

Watched Pearl Harbor movie with PowerDVD on Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit.

These are my ratings when compared to my old CyberHome 5.1 ch headset.

ABS vs CyberHome
Bass - 9 - 6
Treble - 9 - 6
Sound separation - 9 - 9 (used PowerDVD built in decoder with 8 ch output for ABS and SPDIF output for CyberHome to decode in 5.1ch)
Volume - 9 - 7
THX optimizer - 10 - 6 (left rear didn't work properly on the cyberhome, may be getting old?)
Clarity in voice with all the noise in the background - 9 - 8
Cord Length - 10 - 10
Comfort - 8 - 10 (can wear it probably for 1+ hrs on the ABS, but can watch a whole 3 hr movie or gaming with no hurting on the Cyberhome), ABS needs extra firm padding, ears touch the internal foam which is very light and so touches the speakers which starts to hurt the ears.
Number of speakers (not sure just visual) - ABS 1 + 1, Cyberhome - 3 + 3

8 ch configuration in W7 sounds better than 6ch.

DTS works on ABS, Cyberhome cannot decode DTS (but its not a fault, just the decoder)

In W7, to install the driver or not is upto the user.  If you install driver it installs Cmedia drivers which I guess is the chip for this headset.

Music - Sounds better when compared to Cyberhome 5.1 or Panasonic 2 ch headphones.

Swami blessed? Yes - if the price is below $30.  Not worth the full price.  I would look at other options which might be comfortable to wear long hrs.

Only disadvantage I see is can't be used with a portable DVD player or mp3 player because of USB connection.

Overall experience - Positive.

I might use for few more days and if it still hurts I might return it and get a Tritton instead.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 5, 2010)

I just got my ABS FX 7 and installed what came on the CD and relized that I am no longer using my X fi Card to enhance the sound since its USB and does not plug into it. The sad thing is that I see no way to alter any sound settings besides the windows default for my new 7.1 soursound headset. 

My questions are.... Can I use my X fi to enhance my USB headset or is there some software I missed out on for this headset?

I played a game in 7.1 using my headset and it didn't sound like it was in 7.1 Windows Sound is set to 7.1 though. I think its the same ABS posted above.

OK never mind I know the answer to my second question. The software is there but every time I open it it crashes my Computer. Running WIndows 7 64 bit.

Ok I think I installed it wrong. SHould Work now.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok I can't get the software to work for crap? Help?


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 10, 2010)

*Sennheiser PC151* - : - 

_*The Good:*

In-Line Volume/Mic Mute
Crystal Clear Mic
Good Bass

*The Bad:*

Uncomfortable after a certain amount of time due to the nature of the headphones.
Thin cord, thinner than my first $12 eBay headset.
Mediocre build quality.
Expensive.
_
_*The Review:*

I bought this headset on impulse and never looked back. It's relatively comfortable, but due to the way the earcups are this can be different from person to person. With all headphones/headsets you will bound to experience a little discomfort. The bass is great, I've always used the cheapest of the cheapest audio equipment because I never gave a crap about audio, but this really changed my perspective. The microphone on this is crisp and clear, I recorded myself and there was little to no background noise at all. The mic is also adjustable so you can set it as close or as far away from your mouth as possible. Unfortunately, the cord is THIN! Emphasis on THIN!! If you buy these you better be careful with them, I tripped over them just now and they broke. :shadedshu

*Summary:* I'm going to grab myself a Sennheiser HD555 in a moment and a desktop microphone, headsets are great and all but the quality just doesn't cut. If you're looking at Razer, more specifically the Razer Piranha then go for these instead. Same exact shape and specs, but I have no need for cheap LED lighting and prefer Sennheiser quality, or sound quality to be exact because the build quality was lacking. _


----------



## Kursah (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice job on the review, I had considered those a time or two in my last few runs of purchases but never did. Good to know about the cord too.

I've heard good about the HD555's too. I'm really enjoying my JVC's, the HARX700's and HADX3's. Recently started listening to the DX3's some more as they're a little more laid back but more detailed and comfortable. The 700's are in your face, tons of bass, but can wear on you after a few hours as far as comfort goes. I'm happy because both of them treat me really well and I'm at the point I have no need to buy anything else. Though between the two, the 700's get the most play time overall, I figure I'll give the DX3's a run for a while.

Again, nice review, looking forward to your future reviews! And to anyone else that feels like donating their 2 cents to this thread!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> *
> Summary: I'm going to grab myself a Sennheiser HD555 in a moment and a desktop microphone, headsets are great and all but the quality just doesn't cut. If you're looking at Razer, more specifically the Razer Piranha then go for these instead. Same exact shape and specs, but I have no need for cheap LED lighting and prefer Sennheiser quality, or sound quality to be exact because the build quality was lacking. [/I]*


*

i've got 555's. they're awesome.


What i do for a mic, is i got a thin headset, and either sit it over the top of my 555's, or just have it sitting around my neck with the mic pointing up.

Sure its not the most comfortable, but it gives much better mic quality than yelling at a mic on the desk.*


----------



## Kursah (Jan 27, 2010)

I gotta say after a couple solid weeks of using these JVC HA-DX3's, they've really grown on me. Different tuning of the EQ, and the extra comfort, and more play time has really made them shine. I've even swapped my HPA2 mic boom over since they have a bit more depth and openenness to them for a closed headphone...even though they're an older design and a smaller ear cup lol.

Might have to add a part III to my DX3 review after a couple more weeks. The bass has really improved, while it still doesn't have quite the clear and hard punch the RX700's do, it's come a long way and is a lot more well rounded into the rest of the overall sound. So yeah I'm glad I got em', still think they're not worth a dime over $70-80, but they do sound damn good when driven well. No way you'd wanna even try these using onboard on MB's or laptops, or even lower end MP3 player. No chance of making them sound good, but my Auzen's amp has really done a nice job  of making them sound very good without needing extra crap on my PC desk!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 27, 2010)

Some people may thing hpa2s are crap,  I love mine,  they friggin work.  I know there's better,  but you'll pay a lot more money!


----------



## douglatins (Jan 27, 2010)

hey you should put this on the first post

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/peripherals/2010/01/03/the-best-gaming-headset/1


----------



## Kursah (Jan 28, 2010)

Added. Some good info on newer models of gaming headsets..worth a read for sure.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i've got 555's. they're awesome.
> 
> 
> What i do for a mic, is i got a thin headset, and either sit it over the top of my 555's, or just have it sitting around my neck with the mic pointing up.
> ...



I sometimes hang my mic in my glasses. 

Another thing, i was thinking about getting a Sonar D2 or another up to 100$ sound card, though most if not all of my use is in a headphone, so a sound card goes well with a headset or just waste?

Those H555 seem awesome but they aren't black and dont have a mic


----------



## Frederik S (Jan 28, 2010)

douglatins said:


> hey you should put this on the first post
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/peripherals/2010/01/03/the-best-gaming-headset/1



Good bass and midrange in the sub $100 range would be the Audio-technica AD700s plus any clip-on microphone. Incomparable sound quality to any "gaming grade" headset I have ever heard. They cost around $85 on amazon and for $15 you can easily get a decent clip-on microphone.

After hearing the awful sounding Fatal1ty headset I have severe doubts that a headset from creative sporting the same driver in a similarly shaped cup can sound anything but horrible. 

The Plantronics and SS headset are alright, but hardly headsets that are anywhere near good value. The Logitech set is equally non-impressive. 

I would suggest anyone looking for a new headset to go to a shop try out the headphones they have there and pic the one that sounds the best to them. For around $100 you have a gazillion choice, and most of the real headphones have way better sound quality than any of the headsets available today. 

Cheers,
Fred


----------



## Kursah (Jan 30, 2010)

Frederik S said:


> I would suggest anyone looking for a new headset to go to a shop try out the headphones they have there and pic the one that sounds the best to them. For around $100 you have a gazillion choice, and most of the real headphones have way better sound quality than any of the headsets available today.



QFT, hell even my $33 JVC HARX700's kick serious ass compared to my coveted Turtle Beach HPA2's, without contest, though it also helps to have a decent source. Onboard just won't cut it for may good headphones, where-as headsets with the crappy drivers are easier to drive and suffice for many. Sure onboard audio can do OK, it'll never do good or even great in comparison to the output an old X-Fi card can do, this I know from experience...but if you already have a decent sound card (and not an extra gimmick x-fi packaged with the mb), you owe it to yourself to shop for headphones and add a mic to it instead of going for a headset...very much worth it. I spent around $50-60 total for the HARX700's + TB HPA2 mic + 12ft of 3.5mm cord shipped...worth every penny.


----------



## pjladyfox (Jan 31, 2010)

Name: Razer Barracuda
Time of Ownership: 3 years - currently hoping to replace soon
Replacements: 3, on third pair. One had a speaker that buzzed (swapped at store), second the lighting completely failed (warranty replacement), third has had earpads fall off due to glue failure (current set, out of warranty; repaired by re-gluing foam to mount)

Pros: True 5.1 audio connection (not emulated via USB), 5.1 analog connectors, very good positional audio during gameplay or movies that support 5.1 audio, individual volume control for all speakers, VERY loud volume using either X-Fi or onboard audio, comfortable for up to 2 hours of gameplay

Cons: Very poor build quality, not very durable (earpads came off after about a year), very little bass, start to feel tight across the upper part of the ear after about 2 hours, can be hot during the summer, mic not very responsive and requires mic volume to be adjusted to max on sound card to be heard.


Name: Logitech Premium Notebook Folding Headset 
Time of Ownership: 2 1/2 years - use at work when at desk
Replacements: none, still on primary headset

Pros: Folds up for easy packing during trips, mic highly adjustable, can be used with analog connectors or included USB sound card, comfortable during both hot and cold weather, good sound for non-surround gaming, good sound for music and movies

Cons: Not very durable (cover on inside of headset right speaker pops off occasionaly), bass is not very responsive, VERY uncomfortable after about an hour due to tabs that support headset due to behind the ear design


Name: Logitech Digital Precision PC Gaming Headset
Time of Ownership: 1 week - gave away to someone who admired them with threat never to give back
Replacements: None.

Pros: Inexpensive, behind-the-ear design

Cons: Extremly uncomfortable for more than a 1/2 hour, terrible sound, mic not very responsive


Name: Speed-Link Medusa 5.1 (also sold under the Triton 5.1 and CyberSnipa Sonar 5.1 label)
Time of Ownership: 1 year - sold off to get Razer headset
Replacements: None.

Pros: True 5.1 audio connection (not emulated via USB), 5.1 analog connectors, very good positional audio during gameplay or movies that support 5.1 audio, comfortable for long hours of gameplay, solid construction, came with carrying case

Cons: VERY heavy and had a tendency to slip off of head frequently, VERY hot during the summer months due to ear padding


Other notes: I've tried several USB-based headsets over the years that emulate 5.1 audio and without fail they have always had problems sooner or later. From games that would crash, overly sensitive mics, poor voice quality, poor build quality dying after a year, poor audio quality, or would cause the system to lockup I have yet to find a USB-based headset that was worth the materials it was made from. Maybe I've just had terrible luck but if I'm going to spend upwards to $150 for a headset it had better be very durable, good mic and audio quality, and comfortable year-round. The fustrating part is that not many 5.1 analog headsets exist which only reinforces the mindset that companies would prefer to cheap out with crappy emulated USB, bypassing those who have better sound cards, instead of putting out a nice analog one.


Current prospects for new headset: Turtle Beach Ear Force HPA2, Psyko 5.1 PC Gaming Headset, Sharkoon X-Tatic Digital 5.1, ROCCAT Kave


----------



## AddSub (Feb 1, 2010)

pjladyfox said:
			
		

> Name: Razer Barracuda
> Time of Ownership: 3 years - currently hoping to replace soon
> Replacements: 3, on third pair. One had a speaker that buzzed (swapped at store), second the lighting completely failed (warranty replacement), third has had earpads fall off due to glue failure (current set, out of warranty; repaired by re-gluing foam to mount)
> 
> ...



Darn, Razer Barracuda's are that bad eh? I was about to buy them just now (they are on sale in several places) but I decided to do some research first. From what I see on Newegg, many reviewers say the same thing about build quality and how it is indeed very poor. But then again, I never had headphones that I didn't damage/break inside of a year at the most, so I guess that doesn't matter as far as I'm concerned. I do like my bass though. Each of the three sets you owned had bass issues?

I googled all the 5.1 sets you listed but most of them are nowhere to be found. Even on eBay and Amazon marketplace. Also, the CyberSnipa Sonar 5.1 you said were rebranded Speed-Link Medusa 5.1, I'm not sure about that. The few reviews I found on CyberSnipa set (OCIA.net and TechWareLabs) show them to be USB based and Medusa ones are not.

I really want to get some decent 5.1/7.1 gaming headphones and Razer Barracuda's seemed really nice, especially since they are not of the cra**y USB based type. I mean, I got a really nice dedicated sound card and I want to *use it* and it is probably way better than any trash they got handling all those USB cans.


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 1, 2010)

AddSub said:


> Darn, Razer Barracuda's are that bad eh? I was about to buy them just now (they are on sale in several places) but I decided to do some research first. From what I see on Newegg, many reviewers say the same thing about build quality and how it is indeed very poor. But then again, I never had headphones that I didn't damage/break inside of a year at the most, so I guess that doesn't matter as far as I'm concerned. I do like my bass though. Each of the three sets you owned had bass issues?



The frustrating part is that, for about the first year once I got a pair that worked, they were well worth the money; providing good audio, comfort, and performance. After awhile, and believe me I'm not really that rough, the lights just simply went out. Went and bought another pair since my originals were out of warranty and those had the same problem. Sent those back for warranty repair since the store discontinued carrying them and got the set I have now. 

Second year, last year in fact, the padding just simply fell off of the earpiece. Ever since then they've pinched right above the ear and just have not been the same since. 

They did not have bass issues exactly more like the hardware just was not capable of providing enough oomph so to speak. They were good for headphones but not a replacement for a good speaker and sub setup. I think that's just really the fault of nothing out there being small enough to fit that would match if that makes sense?



AddSub said:


> I googled all the 5.1 sets you listed but most of them are nowhere to be found. Even on eBay and Amazon marketplace. Also, the CyberSnipa Sonar 5.1 you said were rebranded Speed-Link Medusa 5.1, I'm not sure about that. The few reviews I found on CyberSnipa set (OCIA.net and TechWareLabs) show them to be USB based and Medusa ones are not.



I really should have been a bit clearer on that. Yes, they are USB based but the actual cans themselves use the exact same design as the original Medusa's. Both the shape and the speaker configuration give that fact away. You can put a new name and face on something but it's still just the same underneath. 

As to the ones I was looking at they're not that difficult to find. Here are some places that carry them:

Turtle Beach Ear Force HPA2 - $60 to $80
http://www.turtlebeach.com/HPA2recertified/tabid/625/Default.aspx
http://www.megamacs.com/main/index.php?action=view&pid=4329579
http://www.capitolsupply.com/catalog/turtle-beach-ear-force-hpa2-tbs2114-cs7906275.html?cid=cse_ggl4

Psyko 5.1 PC Gaming Headset -$299.95 (pre-order; 15-day money back guarantee)
http://www.psykoaudio.com/

Sharkoon X-Tatic Digital 5.1 - $150
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00325NOMG/?tag=tec06d-20

ROCCAT Kave - $139.95
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=53_371_369&products_id=26053



AddSub said:


> I really want to get some decent 5.1/7.1 gaming headphones and Razer Barracuda's seemed really nice, especially since they are not of the cra**y USB based type. I mean, I got a really nice dedicated sound card and I want to *use it* and it is probably way better than any trash they got handling all those USB cans.



Oh, I totally agree with you I just wished for those who were considering them to know what they are getting into. The Barracuda's are not perfect but, for the price considering you can get them for under $80 compared to the $130 I paid when they first came out, they're not bad.

Otherwise, sadly the choices are rather limited but if you do get one of the sets I listed please share your thoughts with everyone here. I'm sure a lot of folks would appreciate the insight considering not many of these seem to be floating around. ^_^


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 1, 2010)

*One other potential headset...*

After looking for places that had the ROCCAT headset I found this one:

Medusa NX 5.1 Gaming Headset - $108.95
http://www.medusa-usa.com/medusa-nx-51-gaming-headset-p-954.html

Looks like they slimmed down the original Medusa's which were pretty decent just VERY heavy and tended to slip off your head alot. Just wished to add one more to the pot so to speak. ^_^


----------



## AddSub (Feb 7, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> After looking for places that had the ROCCAT headset I found this one:
> 
> Medusa NX 5.1 Gaming Headset - $108.95
> http://www.medusa-usa.com/medusa-nx-51-gaming-headset-p-954.html
> ...



I finally got my 5.1 set. After researching thoroughly, I couldn't justify spending close to $200 to make sure I get some decent stuff, _stuff _I would almost certainly damage/destroy in under a year, so I got a set of these: 







Product Link: http://www.gstar.com.tw/pro-02.htm#hp650

The specs are not bad. I got the "Niko" North American branded version (nearly identical to the one in the photo, aside from a logo). It comes with a external amplifier that has a 9V into-the-wall adapter, none of that USB amplifier junk. Also, it supports true 5.1 via separate analog jacks, again none of that USB stuff. 

The best of all, I got it brand new and sealed for $22 shipped! (The reason why is below )The sound is great, bass is awesome, especially if I use FlexBass option on my Xonar D1 card. I mean, just great! I was expecting trash for the money I paid, but I was pleasantly surprised. 

Problem is, that G-Star's main North American distributor, Niko Electronics, closed their doors last year, so there is no support and you can forget about RMA. That's why they were cheap I guess, everyone is getting rid of Niko branded stock due to possible legal liabilities. 

However, a great time to pick up some great headphones for cheap. Their loss, our gain?


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 7, 2010)

AddSub said:


> The specs are not bad. I got the "Niko" North American branded version (nearly identical to the one in the photo, aside from a logo). It comes with a external amplifier that has a 9V into-the-wall adapter, none of that USB amplifier junk. Also, it supports true 5.1 via separate analog jacks, again none of that USB stuff.
> 
> The best of all, I got it brand new and sealed for $22 shipped! (The reason why is below )The sound is great, bass is awesome, especially if I use FlexBass option on my Xonar D1 card. I mean, just great! I was expecting trash for the money I paid, but I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> ...



Pretty neat find! 

I did some digging and the only place I found that had them for sale was on eBay of all places. I may have to give these a look and see how they work 'tho I am a bit turned off by the lack of warranty for under $30 it's not bad.

Current list of analog 5.1 headphones to look at: 

Niko Home Theatre 5.1 Headphones Niko-650HP - $20 to $30
http://desc.shop.ebay.com/A-V-Acces...phones&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282

Turtle Beach Ear Force HPA2 - $60 to $80
http://www.turtlebeach.com/HPA2recer...5/Default.aspx
http://www.megamacs.com/main/index.p...ew&pid=4329579
http://www.capitolsupply.com/catalog...l?cid=cse_ggl4

ROCCAT Kave - $139.95
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26053

Sharkoon X-Tatic Digital 5.1 - $150
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listi...&condition=new&tag=tec06d-20

Psyko 5.1 PC Gaming Headset -$299.95 (pre-order; 15-day money back guarantee)
http://www.psykoaudio.com/


----------



## johnspack (Feb 9, 2010)

Well,  I found out the hard way that you should spend at least $200 for a set of surround sound headphones.  My nice Turtle Beach HPA2s blew the front right driver.  All other drivers working just fine,  but that one is toast.  Maybe too much amp?  I'll try to amp out the other drivers and see if they blow as easy,  surprised the subs didn't go first!


----------



## Kursah (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow bummer man! My first set that I gave to my buddy finally got destroyed, between the dog and their 1-year old, they're in a pieces but still used as speakers lol. Yeah I'm sure at that price the drivers aren't anything special..you might consider ditching the thought of spending too much on 5.1 gaming headphones and give a cheap set of jvc's a shot and try out cmms3d, at worst you're out $30-ish dollars, and boy do they sound good after some EQ tuning of course. You might also see if you can find the pin-out for the amp for 2ch mode (it has an autodetect and if only the green/front connector was used it'd power the sub/front channels...find the front channel output, use it as a cheapo headphone amp lol).

Keep us posted with what you end up getting. I've personally switched over to my JVC HA-DX3's...while they don't have the punch behind them, the nicer pads and overall well rounded sound sold me, plus they're so damn comfortable I'm glad I got em and kept em. Though my RX700's are still used when I really need some serious punch and volume.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 10, 2010)

Think I'll just go for a $100+ set of stereo headphones.  Not sure what I'll do for a mic tho,  as I need a mic....


----------



## Kursah (Feb 10, 2010)

Reuse your HPA2 mic and get some 3.5mm cord, and a couple small zip ties...that's what I did on both my HARX700 and HADX3 headphones. Remember to keep the ohms down to an extent if you want decent volume from a sound card w/o an amp in between.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2010)

*JVC HA G770*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006SDBD4/?tag=tec06d-20

PROS:
Build quality has lasted 3+ yrs
very accurate sound even if they are stereo
long cord
cheap ($30 shipped 3 or so yrs ago)

CONS:
no head shaking bass
get uncomfortable on the tops of the ears after about 3hrs
MP3 player can't push them quite right needs a real AMP to sound good


----------



## johnspack (Feb 10, 2010)

Already have a male to female cable to plug it into,  works fine.  Wanted surround sound but I'll be happy with good stereo sound,  what can I get for $100+ at ncix?  Basically nothing,  I'll have to special order now from Vancouver for prob $300.  No music for me!!!


----------



## Kursah (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, went back to my harx700's. Johnspack, I highly suggest you at least try em', don't compare headphones to headsets...unless you have an amp, an $100+ headphone won't truly be worth it. These headphones cost me $33 shipped, so I'm sure you can find em similar for you too, and they rock straight off the sound card, well they did on my old x-fi, and more-so on the amplified headphone out on my auzen x-fi forte..but really my old x-fi xtreme music drove em extremely well.

I love the hadx3's, a much more refined sound, but at that point the harx700's have more punch, more power, and are much more in your face and right now that's what I want. When I want more laid back, the dx3's do very well and don't dissapoint...but my modded 700's are amazing still. I wish I could pick a set to sell, because really I don't need 2 pairs of headphones for personal use...but dammit I can't part with either pair!


----------



## d3fct (Feb 14, 2010)

i been using these for about 3-4 months now. very comfy, great sound for gaming, and crystal clear mic on vent. my mic went on my triton's these are very similiar in feel, quality, and sound.

ben heck 5.1 usb


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 13, 2010)

Needed this thread to come back up cause I wanted to see what people thought of this headset before I buy them?
all opinions are welcomed I always take it into consideration:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826249034

or should I get

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826249036


----------



## Kursah (Mar 13, 2010)

MKmods said:


> OMFG! Holy Guacamole Batman!
> 
> to you Kursah for this thread
> 
> ...





-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Needed this thread to come back up cause I wanted to see what people thought of this headset before I buy them?
> all opinions are welcomed I always take it into consideration:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826249034
> 
> ...



What MK mods says about Steel Series seems to resonate from what I've read of their gaming headsets. Seeing as you have a sound card you might opt for headphones + seperate mic. I still love my HARX700's, which would devastate either of those headsets sound-wise for much less money. Then order a Turtle Beach HPA2 boom mic, get some 3.5mm audio extension cord, a couple small zip ties, and bam, a better gaming headset. I know I recommend this a lot, but as much money as I've dumped into different gaming headsets, among others I have had the opportunity to try out or borrow, all of them dissapoint me compared to my HARX700 + HPA2 mic combo. Seeing as you have a sound card, you'll have plenty of umph to push those 700's. But you might consider finding a different headphone depending on what kind of sound you want...the 700's can get loud, push a lot of bass if ya want, and are very good for gaming imo. With CMMS 3D on for gaming, I locate sound cues better than "true" 5.1 headsets thus far.

Just some food for thought, an option C if you will. If I was gonna spend that much and HAD to have a gaming headset again, I'd probably go with some Roccat Kaves or Turtle Beach HPA2's (again). But there's no way I would after having tried some real headphones that sound so good for $33..a zip tied mic rig job is well worth it and the HPA2 mic records loud n' clear.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 13, 2010)

Kursah said:


> What MK mods says about Steel Series seems to resonate from what I've read of their gaming headsets. Seeing as you have a sound card you might opt for headphones + seperate mic. I still love my HARX700's, which would devastate either of those headsets sound-wise for much less money. Then order a Turtle Beach HPA2 boom mic, get some 3.5mm audio extension cord, a couple small zip ties, and bam, a better gaming headset. I know I recommend this a lot, but as much money as I've dumped into different gaming headsets, among others I have had the opportunity to try out or borrow, all of them dissapoint me compared to my HARX700 + HPA2 mic combo. Seeing as you have a sound card, you'll have plenty of umph to push those 700's. But you might consider finding a different headphone depending on what kind of sound you want...the 700's can get loud, push a lot of bass if ya want, and are very good for gaming imo. With CMMS 3D on for gaming, I locate sound cues better than "true" 5.1 headsets thus far.
> 
> Just some food for thought, an option C if you will. If I was gonna spend that much and HAD to have a gaming headset again, I'd probably go with some Roccat Kaves or Turtle Beach HPA2's (again). But there's no way I would after having tried some real headphones that sound so good for $33..a zip tied mic rig job is well worth it and the HPA2 mic records loud n' clear.



I dont know I've heard a lot of good things about the two I listed, especially the second link. the 5H v2 are a hell of alot better than 4H's(so I've heard) so thats something to think about
and the siberia v2's are supposedly just incredible, so im in a pretty tough situation


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 13, 2010)

the CyberSnipa Sonar 5.1 and SpeedLink Medusa 5.1 USB use the same OEM. SpeedLink has had many variants of the Medusa over the years and now they have a new Medusa NX series.

this is the SpeedLink Medusa 5.1 USB the CyberSnipa Sonar 5.1 is virtually the same except for the color scheme and headband padding.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 13, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I dont know I've heard a lot of good things about the two I listed, especially the second link. the 5H v2 are a hell of alot better than 4H's(so I've heard) so thats something to think about
> and the siberia v2's are supposedly just incredible, so im in a pretty tough situation



If I could afford to I'd snag a set of 5H's to see how they compare, but atm I'm too broke to do anything rediculous like that, and it'd be a real challenge for me to convince myself to buy another gaming headset lol. You have a lot of good options out there, and a lot of different things to weigh in on. Bumblebee's suggestions are good also. Take some time to research the ones that truly interest ya, find the worst you can about em' too. I did some searching to see if I could find some comparo's of the 5H's vs 700's, since I can't do it myself...yet when I find someone here that has em', I'll swindle into borrowing them so I can form my own opinion. I found some stuff, where other headphones closer or beyond the price of the v2's are mentioned, but hey it's some food for thought.



> *accuser_ @ Quake Live Forums*
> 
> The Steelseries 4H and 5H headsets actually have a tuned dynamic range specifically for the frequency of footsteps, gunfire, watersteps, and reloading action. So there is a difference.By tuned dynamic range, you mean a shrill sound with no bass that makes people want to claw their ears out? You can achieve the exact same effect with an equalizer, done with better results on an actual good headphone.
> 
> ...



http://www.overclock.net/sound-card...rcharias-steelseries-5h-v2-2.html#post8535186

http://www.overclock.net/sound-card...rcharias-steelseries-5h-v2-3.html#post8539718

Both from this thread: http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards-computer-audio/671312-razer-carcharias-steelseries-5h-v2.html

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1353088

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1377028

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1234050

http://www.tek-9.org/forum/hardware-23/sennheiser_headset-16803.html

There, I'm done for now! Just browse through some of those. From what I see many love the Siberias, but those that have real headphones along with them prefer the headphones, also seems the siberias are still a little more tinny and not very good for music compared to other options in the same price range. If that isn't a problem for ya then, they should work out quite well. I just wanna make sure you have all we can provide to give you time to make an educated decision...it's your money, spend it how you want, but I'd like to help get you more for the buck if possible. Not trying to dog the Siberia set, but I have no doubts the HA RX700's would run circles around em'.

Here's some links to stuff I suggested in my previous post:

HARX700, $34 shipped - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0013OWPV4/?tag=tec06d-20
HPA2 mic, $8 + $4, (will need twist loc clip removed, quite easy to do) - http://www.turtlebeach.com/products/efhpa2/replacementparts.aspx
10ft 3.5mm extension for mic, $8 shipped: http://www.buy.com/prod/arista-18-3...e/q/listingid/39707211/loc/111/210460155.html

Total: $54

Again, it's some food for thought...and it might not be the right way for you to go, but at that price it's gonna be tough to beat even by gaming headsets that tip the $100 price range. Unless you wanna get into $240 and up Astro A40 territory. But you might be able to find something else in your budget that more suits your needs, definitely take some time on this one...I don't want to see you dump 50,60, or even 100 bucks and then be dissapointed. And this thread's all about headphones and headsets, there have already been some good suggestions and now you have quite a few options to look at, threads to read, etc. I'd rather you have too many options to choose from right now than not enough, and I want to see you get into something that'll be worth your investment and keep you content for a while to come.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 13, 2010)

I use this-
http://www.plantronics.com/north_america/en_US/products/computer/multi-use-computer-headsets/audio-450

■Feather-light earbuds deliver full-range stereo sound
■Flex Grip design provides unshakable fit
■Noise-canceling microphone cuts through background clamor
■QuickAdjust boom assures precise microphone positioning
■In-line volume and mute put you in the driver’s seat
■Compatible with most PC sound cards for plug-and-play ease






I wear glasses so i cant wear full headphones for too long.These are light and comfy with a good mic.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 13, 2010)

well so far I have decided to either go with:
HD555
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001FTVDQ/?tag=tec06d-20

or AD700
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000CMS0XU/?tag=tec06d-20

I've heard good and bad things about both, and honestly I like the look and feel of the HD555 a lot better the sleek design, and they look very comfortable, from most people they are said to be inferior to the AD700's. The HD555 provides a bit more bass, AD700..not so much, so it has come down to, which one I would honestly be more comfortable with, and since the AD700's look like they WILL break as soon as I get them(they look like the razer barracudas) then I think  will have to go for the HD555-sleek, comfort,not as great sound as the AD700's but they are said to be somewhat close.

EDIT: Im still deciding but, Im starting to lean closer and closer to the AD700 wish I could take a vote from everyone


----------



## Kursah (Mar 13, 2010)

Really either of those would treat you well, people that own both enjoy em' from what I've read. I'd probably lean more towards the AD700's though.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 13, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Really either of those would treat you well, people that own both enjoy em' from what I've read. I'd probably lean more towards the AD700's though.



thanks that makes 1 vote for AD700


----------



## 7.62 (Mar 13, 2010)

I just bought some Plantronics 370's.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...65038&cm_re=plantronic-_-26-265-038-_-Product

I dont like them, they are going back I think. There is no bass. I have only really tested them using BC2 as thats what I bought them for.

4/10


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 13, 2010)

So I went a head and bought myself the ad700's hopefully I wont regret it but I dont think I will they were a hell of a lot cheaper than the HD555


----------



## Kursah (Mar 13, 2010)

They'll do quite well i'm sure, and your x-fi won't dissapoint. Don't hesitate to use some serious EQ tuning to make them sound how you want and also realize that they'll break-in a little over time, so they will probably sound better after a few dozen hours of listening. Either way you'll be MUCH happier than going with just another gaming headset man, keep us posted! I hope to see a review of them after you've had some time to use em!

EDIT: I'm thinking of changing the OP in some way, maybe quoting submitted reviews onto it or something...what do you guys think? Fine as is? I don't want to do too much extra but maybe use the OP for reviews so people can continue conversations like the recent one and people looking for user reviews just need to hit page 1. Thoughts?


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll throw this up:

*Razer Barracuda HP-1* - 

*Pros*:


Multiple drivers in each ear-piece, making for a "true" 5.1 headphone setup
Individual channel volume adjustment via the in-line volume/amp control
Blue LED lit Razer logos on each earpiece, and volume/amp control
Comfortable earpiece surrounds, and extremelly lightweight design

*Cons*:


Extremelly short microphone, tends to produce muddy or weak recording
Lightweight desing is rather flimsy, can be easily damaged if handled roughly
Frequency response is rather poor, especially with lower-end tones

*Review*:

Razer's HP-1 is a brilliant idea, incorporating true multiple channel output into a single headset device for better "surround" in games.  Although a brilliant idea, this does not exactly mean it translates well to the real world . . . especially considering the number of games that don't yet support native 5.1 output, which will require that standard 2-channel game output to be upmixed to 5.1 . . .

The individual channels produce clear tones through the mid and high tonal range, but tend to have rather poor reproduction with lower tones and bass . . . although, considering these headsets are aimed at gamers (not the average PC user or audiophile), and game audio tends to be heavier on the mid and upper range sounds as well, this slight issue can be somewhat overlooked.  The sub channel, though, can become overpowering if you have the volume set too high - it's not so much that the output is distracting, it has more to do with the output vibrations against one's head.  The microphone tends to be more of a gimmick than being really functional - it doesn't extend far from the L earpiece, and will remain far out of the range of the average users mouth.  In my testing, I've found the mic's input to be either weak, or sound muddy (I think the muddiness can probably be contributed to interference or vibrations from the sub drivers).  The actual driver positioning works out quite well, and with games that support native 5.1, or good speaker virtualization software from your audio drivers, reacting to nearby sounds becomes nearly intuitive.  You can easily distinguish sounds that originate from in front of you, from those coming from behind, as well as being either panned L or R.  Same goes for positioning of sounds from above and below.

The headset includes connectivity for Razer's HD-DAI - really a DVI-styled D-Sub that only carries audio - and output would probably sound better via this connection . . . but, considering that Razer's AC-1 Barracuda hasn't exactly taken off in terms of sales, I'd fathom the number of users who could make use of this connection is rather small.  Instead, you'll be left dealing with a typical 5.1 channel hook-up - 4 individual analogue mini-jacks for each channel, plus a USB connection to power the headsets amplifier.  Unless you're running multiple sound cards, or a reciever with digital or RCA connections from your sound card, you can pretty much forget having the headset hooked up alongside a full-blown stereo system . . . and if your audio card doesn't support multiple mini-jack connections for individual channels, you'll need a seperate reciever to plug the headset into.  Connectivity can become a major pain, not to mention the aditional cable mess.

The headset is extremelly lightweight, and comfortable - the ear pieces themselves don't start hurting one's ears after extended periods of time, and they breathe well too.  But, although lightweight, this has left the headset rather flimsy.  If you have a habit of being rough with your equipment, you can expect this unti to break within a short amount of time.  The earpieces themselves are attached to the headband via simple pins, allowing the earpiece to swivel independantly 180 degrees.  The headband is simply an elastic strap with a padded cover, and two arched rod-like supports that run from the L earpiece to the R.

Overall, it's a decent unit for it's price range - but it has a single audience . . . the gamer.  If you're an audiophile, or are heavier into entertainment/media, there's not much here you'd be proud of or thrilled with.  If you're a dedicated gamer, and looking for that slight edge over the competition, the positional reproduction will definitely give you that edge you're looking for.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 14, 2010)

Kursah said:


> They'll do quite well i'm sure, and your x-fi won't dissapoint. Don't hesitate to use some serious EQ tuning to make them sound how you want and also realize that they'll break-in a little over time, so they will probably sound better after a few dozen hours of listening. Either way you'll be MUCH happier than going with just another gaming headset man, keep us posted! I hope to see a review of them after you've had some time to use em!
> 
> EDIT: I'm thinking of changing the OP in some way, maybe quoting submitted reviews onto it or something...what do you guys think? Fine as is? I don't want to do too much extra but maybe use the OP for reviews so people can continue conversations like the recent one and people looking for user reviews just need to hit page 1. Thoughts?


I think I would throw up links to peoples reviews on the thread depending on headset like

Razer Barracudas:-1nf1n1ty-(link here)imperialreign(link here), that way it would make it easy to find reviews


imperialreign said:


> I'll throw this up:
> 
> *Razer Barracuda HP-1* -
> 
> ...



I agree, I think that if it were built differently it would be such a great headset, maybe if it were built maybe to resemble the HD555 or something like that to make them last longer then  the barracudas would be a GREAT headset to have


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't know anything about headphones other then there is digital (usb) or analog audio. My old Logitecs crapped out on me so I bought some plantronics gamecom 367 headphones from AthlonX2. They were lightly used and got them for a good deal. Anyway I didn't do a lot of research on them, so does anyone out there own this headset? Did I make a good chioce for budget headphones/mic?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 14, 2010)

For a cheap and basic headset it should work quite well. I hear they kinda clamp tight though and sometimes will form cracks. But my old Plantronics treated me very well and have since been lent out and are still going strong. See my OP for my plantronics review, pretty much the same drivers but yours have over the ear instead of on the ear and more cushion. Plantronics hasn't dissapointed me, but then I've never really tried their expensive stuff..I can't see spending more on the 777 which is just about the same as yours + USB sound card w/Dolby Surround, and at least used to run about $100.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I don't know anything about headphones other then there is digital (usb) or analog audio. My old Logitecs crapped out on me so I bought some plantronics gamecom 367 headphones from AthlonX2. They were lightly used and got them for a good deal. Anyway I didn't do a lot of research on them, so does anyone out there own this headset? Did I make a good chioce for budget headphones/mic?



most of the counter strike source, TF2 kids at ESEA.net usually recommend those headsets first before any other headset(along with HD555). SO did you make a good choice? I'd say so my friend has em and I tried them and sound quality is great comfort is great as well, they do clamp but I imagine after a lot of use it will stretch to form the shape of your head, so yeah...hope I helped a bit

the mic however Im not sure of if you dont like the mic you can always get a stand a lone clip on mic from Zalman


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 14, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I agree, I think that if it were built differently it would be such a great headset, maybe if it were built maybe to resemble the HD555 or something like that to make them last longer then  the barracudas would be a GREAT headset to have



True - the HP-1 has the _foundation_ to be a great headset, it just has too many limitations by design.  Really, it's time for Razer to re-design the headset, and release a revised model.

I've been using my pair hevaily recently - mostly due to the increased gaming I've been doing the last few months, and I'm too lazy to get behind my rig on a regular basis to swap my setups around.  Defi great for gaming, though, the source positioning has saved my ass countless times during online matches.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 14, 2010)

Added 25 TPU member submitted reviews to to the OP, in the table format. There are more, but I chose those that were more than one sentence long and had some content/layout to them, generally with pros and cons. If you want your review added and think it's not fair I didn't add it, I might have missed it or you may need to add some content to it to make it more of a review. Most submitted reviews ended up on the list and I want to thank everyone for submitting their experiences and opinions! I'm looking forward to reading more of your reviews and linking it in the OP!


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 14, 2010)

this isn't a review because I only spent 7-10 minutes on the Plantronics Gamecom 777 with the included usb dolby surround sound card at a local store about 4 weeks ago.

the first thing I said when I picked them up was "I wonder how many Russian MiG's I can shoot down with this!" the headset is big and deceptively light weight. the ear pods (cups) are as big if not bigger than the ones on the Logitech G35 not only would I not wear these to a LAN but I wouldn't wear them in the comfort of my own home. 

second problem was they advertise a feature to distribute pressure on the ear pods evenly so that there is no pressure coming down on your head from the headband I don't know what the lead engineer was thinking but it felt like having a hand pressed against each of my ears constantly it was not _subjectively uncomfortable_ it was *uncomfortable* and definitely not glasses friendly the first time I put them on my lenses were pushed back to my eyeballs I attempted to fix this but because there is so much force from the ear pod I couldn't straighten my frames out without taking the headset off. I grabbed each ear pod and flexed them in and out about 10 times to see if I could loosen them up but no dice there might be a spring involved because the metal frame has no elasticity.

one feature I did like was the military grade cord it was thick and reinforced at all ends.

the mids and highs were decent but not great, I didn't like the bass. didn't test the microphone but the frequency response is 8-100kHz which is great compared to Logitech, Razer and steelseries. I read 10+ comments about a week after I tested them at the store that the included usb dolby surround sound card made no difference and I have a theory rather than answer I think it's because it can only output 16 bit 48kHz samples and if you plug it into a source that can output 24 bit 48-192kHz sample like a on-board Realtek your not going to notice a difference because the Plantronics Gamecom 777 audio reproduction is mediocre and the difference between 16 bit and 24 bit is only night and day depending on what is reproducing it. feel free to correct me if i'm wrong.

I was pretty disappointed to say the least I usually hear nothing but good things about Plantronics they have low microphone frequencies but if this is the trade off for a good microphone I would look elsewhere for a 5.1 headset.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 14, 2010)

is this just for headphones/headsets or is stereo's listed also?


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 14, 2010)

headphone/headset


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 16, 2010)

with the headphones im getting should i invest in a mixamp or something like that?
http://www.astrogaming.com/products/detail/69/MixAmp/

or does my X-Fi elite do more than enough?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 16, 2010)

Honestly I would start with your X-Fi and see how it does. Be prepared to use the EQ, and possibly bass boost. If you need a decent headphone amp around that price, consider the Creek OBH-11 too, fwir many seemed to like it, though the Astro mixamp seems to be pretty solid too. Sweat that stuff down the road, I'm willing to bet you'll get plenty of sound from your x-fi, though I don't know how loud you like to listen to music and games, how much bass you need, etc. But see what the headphones are capable of with whatcha have first, no sense in adding more equipment unless you really feel it's necessary imo. Part of why I got my Auzen, it's integrated headphone amp is plenty for me, while not as effective as the Astro or Creek, it drives my headphones much louder than I could stand. And my X-Fi Extreme Music also did a decent job output-wise, so give the Elite a try...I think it'll be ok.


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2010)

What does TPU's heatset eletiest group think of this heatset?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826158082

I want to use the 3.5mm jacks and I want to keep it to just one audio jack, because I would be using it with my onboard sound, which only has one.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 16, 2010)

Can someone reccomend the absolute best set I could get for around $100?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 16, 2010)

hat said:


> What does TPU's heatset eletiest group think of this heatset?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826158082
> 
> I want to use the 3.5mm jacks and I want to keep it to just one audio jack, because I would be using it with my onboard sound, which only has one.



heatset? You must mean headset!  
Eletiest? I'm assuming that's supposed to be elitist. 
Naa, this thread isn't about that...you want that go to head-fi.org. This place is more about getting better sound for the money and helping people make better decisions for a product that'll treat them better for their money...no different than any other product help thread or build thread on TPU.

That headset should treat you OK, considering you're just using onboard it probably would suffice. I know some guys run the JVC harx700's with onboard, but after trying it myself I was totally unimpressed. Though, I prefer a soundcard more for clarity and output. Personally I think you could do better, but that all depends on budget, source and how picky you wanna be. I'd probably rather go with the Koss SB45's, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826263010. The headphone version is pretty popular for overall good sound, these do fold up, which would make me hesitant to buy them, but fwir about creative it seems hit or miss on the lower-end headset spectrum.

You may spend a little more and get the mkII's, they seem to rate better fwir, which isn't too much, but at the same time a lot of people have used em', and overall people seem to be OK with them...though it depends on what you're after, if you just need some ear-covering noise makers, then go with your original choice. If you want some decent sound, get some headphones and attach a mic to em'.

Though whatever route you decide to take, please post up a review of them if you get a chance (with spell-check that is!  )! 



shevanel said:


> Can someone reccomend the absolute best set I could get for around $100?



Is $100 just for the headphones/headset? Does that include mic? What kind of sound do you want? Do you want closed back or open back (closed get hotter, but keep sound in and have harder hitting bass, opens stay cool, but leak sound in and out, have weaker bass, but a better sound stage for gaming.). Figuring out what you wanna go with first helps sort things down, because in reality even in the sub-$100 price-range there are quite a few options you could go with. Though I would really have you consider a JVC HARX700, good for gaming, music, movies, more than enough bass, driven easily from a sound card, and cheap ($34 shipped), also compete with much more expensive headphones, though at the cost of some comfort, being large in size, and getting warm on the ears after a couple hours. You could look at some headphones from Audio Technica, like the a/ad 700, you could look at some Sennheiser stuff, some other JVC's, there are quite a few options out there. And also remember the best set for one person, might not be for someone else, it really depends on what you want to hear and if you can find something that matches that expectations within your budget. You also might find a good and well-cared for pair of cans at head-fi.org that would get you more than new. Again depends, like I said earlier to hat, do you want some noise makers? Do you want bass? Do you want open or closed? Do you want something that sounds like your in a large room, or a tin can?

I prefer closed cans for keeping sound in and out, better bass response, and with a decent headphone you still have a somewhat decent sound stage for gaming, I do gotta say my HADX3's kickass in that respect over the harx700's. So figure out what you want, hell if you gotta go to a local guitar shop and see what they have to offer ya, get a listen and see what sounds best to you, then we can figure out how to best duplicate that on your budget for your rig. Hope that helps!


----------



## shevanel (Mar 17, 2010)

Damn, i never thought there were so many things to think about when choosing headphones.

I will only use them for gaming, I want something that will sound good and give me a sense of direction with the action around me ie. footsteps behind me etc

I just want a set that sound great and do limit the amount of ambient noise around me because in the summer I will probbaly be running a window AC behind me.


----------



## hat (Mar 17, 2010)

Kursah said:


> That headset should treat you OK, considering you're just using onboard it probably would suffice. I know some guys run the JVC harx700's with onboard, but after trying it myself I was totally unimpressed. Though, I prefer a soundcard more for clarity and output. Personally I think you could do better, but that all depends on budget, source and how picky you wanna be. I'd probably rather go with the Koss SB45's, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826263010. The headphone version is pretty popular for overall good sound, these do fold up, which would make me hesitant to buy them, but fwir about creative it seems hit or miss on the lower-end headset spectrum.
> 
> You may spend a little more and get the mkII's, they seem to rate better fwir, which isn't too much, but at the same time a lot of people have used em', and overall people seem to be OK with them...though it depends on what you're after, if you just need some ear-covering noise makers, then go with your original choice. If you want some decent sound, get some headphones and attach a mic to em'.



Odd, I'm usually very good with my speeling and gremmor.

Anyways, I already have an "ear covering noise maker", but it sucks. It's like it can't handle bass at all—it's most noticible in BF2142 when the Titan blows up: the sound gets all crackley. I just wanted something that would properly play sound with bass and not crackle, I'm not looking for a ten grand headset. Also, it would be nice to have a circumaural set, the set I have now is supra-aural.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 17, 2010)

hat said:


> Odd, I'm usually very good with my speeling and gremmor.
> 
> Anyways, I already have an "ear covering noise maker", but it sucks. It's like it can't handle bass at all—it's most noticible in BF2142 when the Titan blows up: the sound gets all crackley. I just wanted something that would properly play sound with bass and not crackle, I'm not looking for a ten grand headset. Also, it would be nice to have a circumaural set, the set I have now is supra-aural.



The 2142 bass is serious stuff for sure, I haven't played that in sooo long. I'll tell ya the mortar strikes @ close range in BC2 with War Tapes on is pretty insane too. So far the best bass I've recieved from that is from my HA-DX3's from JVC. 

I'm sure those Creative's will do OK, but that's about all I could guarantee. If you could swing it the Turtle Beach HPA2's don't NEED to be 5.1 to work well. If you just use the green (front/main), it'll switch the amp to output to the front/main and sub channels. Those would smoke the Creatives. Granted they're open back so sound leaks and enters, but with the in-line amp, and level controls, you'll have great sound all the way around. Hell you might consider Roccat Kave's or something similar. Though finding an around $50 sound card, and a $30-40 pair of headphones, you would smoke the HPA2's. Though you'd have to figure out a different mic situation if you use voip/ts. I just used an HPA2 mic zip tied to the lh support on my headphones, works amazingly well.

Hope that helps!


----------



## hat (Mar 17, 2010)

I won't want to spend $100 on a heatset. I'm fine with using onbord sound, I just don't want crackly noise when something blows up.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 17, 2010)

hat said:


> I won't want to spend $100 on a heatset. I'm fine with using onbord sound, I just don't want crackly noise when something blows up.



look into the cheaper sennheisers then


----------



## shevanel (Mar 17, 2010)

can anybody rec. a good set for me? I'd like to place an order tonight


----------



## Kursah (Mar 17, 2010)

You might look at some Senn HD280's, JVC HARX700's or AT A700's for a closed sub-$100 headphone your sound card should drive well. All should treat you well, and I'm sure there are more options for ya out there too, but off the top of my head, that's what I got to offer. And frankly I'd choose the AT's if I could afford it, fwir many love em. Definitely do some research before you buy, don't just go off our recommendations here. Be patient, and make the right decision by educating yourself on the product too.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay cool. At least you given me a start.. so many headphones on the market so I'll look into the 3 here and see what happens.

Thanks kur

jvs dont have a mic? and what brand is an a700?


----------



## hat (Mar 17, 2010)

Heh, for the price of those things, I might as well get this and some splitters
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153043

That's too expensive for me atm, I was really hoping for like a $30 solution, but I'll rather wait and get something good than pay for something only marginally better than what I have now.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 17, 2010)

hat said:


> Heh, for the price of those things, I might as well get this and some splitters
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153043
> 
> That's too expensive for me atm, I was really hoping for like a $30 solution, but I'll rather wait and get something good than pay for something only marginally better than what I have now.



ooh i like those! You think theyre any good?

i was eyeballing these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=surround_headset-_-26-235-005-_-Product

is 5.1 in a headset a gimmick? i like the idea of surround sound

looks like i might have to take a little ride to bestbuy tomorrow as they appear to be in stock there for 169


----------



## hat (Mar 17, 2010)

No idea about the one you linked to, but my uncle has the Razer heatset I linked to, and I tried it out for a bit. It did sound pretty good and it was comfortable.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 17, 2010)

I contacted a guy on craigslist that has a pair of the Tritton ax pros  for $80... meeting him tomorrow!

Should be a sweet set.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 17, 2010)

hmmm.. whats with all the people who cant spell headset?


edit: oh nvm, its just hat doing it repeatedly.


----------



## hat (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 17, 2010)

Just got my AD700's, so good...


EDIT: My review for the AD700's 

Pros. Holy crap,as soon as I put these headphones I on and hearing the opening chime for windows 7 I knew these were going to make me cry with joy. These headphones are amazing. They remind me of a better Razer Barracuda,lol First: music is incredibly clean with these and my soundcard mixed I have nothing to complain about in music/movies/Games. So if anyone knows how to setup these headphones(for at least virtual surround sound) with my X-Fi Elite please let me know I currently have them at 2.1. These headphones are incredibly comfortable which makes up for their HUGE size.

Cons: WAY too big but some people don't really mind, I don't cause I went from Razer Barracudas, to Trittons AX 5.1 Pro, to these. Need somewhat of a big head to wear these(not as big as everyone makes it out to be), price may not be for some but would you rather spend 110+ for headsets that tritton, razer, steelseries, and now a days even creative have to offer? Or would you rather spend 99.99 for a higher quality pair of headphones.However, in video games it takes some getting use to, maybe I didnt set it up right but I could definitely hear enemy footsteps from a distance and everything, but it was until the last minute I actually noticed. So if anyone knows how to setup these headphones(for at least virtual surround sound) with my X-Fi Elite please let me know I currently have them at 2.1. These headphones are incredibly comfortable which makes up for their HUGE size.They feel/look like the razer barracudas/turtle beach headset with out the swivel speakers, it actually kinda scares me a bit

All in all these headphones are THE most comfortable, THE highest sound quality, and THE most enjoyable pair of headphones I have had since My old Razer Barracudas. I dont regret picking these over the Sen HD555 5/5

Edit2: I wish it came with a volume controller, but Im thinking about getting a Astro Mixamp


----------



## shevanel (Mar 18, 2010)

what would you rather have?

Dr Dres $300 monster headphones I hear theyre good.. 

Logitech G35's

Senheiser 280 pros

tritton Ax Pros

price not being an issue.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 18, 2010)

shevanel said:


> what would you rather have?
> 
> Dr Dres $300 monster headphones I hear theyre good..
> 
> ...



dr dres monster, tried them at best buy and they were wonderful


----------



## Kursah (Mar 18, 2010)

shevanel said:


> what would you rather have?
> 
> Dr Dres $300 monster headphones I hear theyre good..
> 
> ...



None, I'd go for a higher priced pair of Senn's, Audio Technica's or what I'd probably choose, the Denon AH-D2000. I've read good and bad about Dr. Dre beats, mostly being that they're overpriced for what they offer, but at the same time fwir people that own em do enjoy the hell out of em'. Again it depends on what you're after sound-wise too, and I'd ditch the Logitech and tritton outta that list.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2010)

Dr Dre's needing batteries = FAIL.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 18, 2010)

Compared Sennheiser HD212 against Creative Fatal1ty HS800 and Grado Sr60i. 

The SR60i blows the other two out of water, its crisp, clear, able to produce a lot of details and on top of that the most comfortable of all three. Too bad it costs twice as much as the other two, and it leaks sounds, otherwise you can watch "movies" in public transport without the guy sitting next to you looking suspicious. 

The Creative set is not too bad, lacks the quality of the SR60 and needs more power to drive it. Its not as bad as other people portray it, and it is tight fit. Not worth its price, there are many other better sets at its price point. I prefer this over the Senn, maybe because I have been using it for quite some time and I am accustomed to them. 

The Sennheiser HD212 looks cheap, feels light and looks like a £5 crap. However, once I put them on, they are actually quite decent, its bass is strong but not overpowering. I like the fact that its cord is longer than I am tall. 

Which one would I recommend? SR60i, they are worth the extra money. However, the other two is not that bad, if you can find the Fatal1ty at about £25-£30 and the HD212 at similar price range, I think they are worth it.

Edit: If someone wants me to write proper reviews for the abovesaid headphones, I will be happy to do so.

Edit: My friend pointed out that they are SR80i instead of SR60. They look the same!


----------



## shevanel (Mar 18, 2010)

yeah i agree the batteries is fail.

I picked up a pair of logitech g35s yesterday and ive been trying em out, they do sound good but what do I have to compare them to? nothing.

Ive been reading reviews and i feel like they are just missing something or another set could be better. I'll probably use them for a week or so until i really decide what other pair to try. I know once i order a pair from the net they will be keepers so i need to chose wisely.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 18, 2010)

I have tried the G35s. They sound very good, but its tight fit, and since I use glasses, they are extremely uncomfortable. I have not compared them with the Grado SR80i yet, but I would rate them on par with the SR80i in terms of quality, but both of them are different. Oh, and the G35's come with built in sound processors, therefore good for people who doesn't have good soundcards and horrible for people who have them.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 19, 2010)

The G35's arent bad. no real complaints really, I can pin point people but i still shoot like shit.

I have a question though, does anyone know how to use speakers from a sound card and a usb headset simultaneously?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2010)

shevanel said:


> The G35's arent bad. no real complaints really, I can pin point people but i still shoot like shit.
> 
> I have a question though, does anyone know how to use speakers from a sound card and a usb headset simultaneously?



in XP its possible, i dont believe it is under vista and 7. they need separate sources of sound.


----------



## Oscnn (Mar 19, 2010)

Saw that this Sennheiser PC141 Behind-the-Neck Headset is only $$20 now..The price looks good. Is it a goood buy?


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 19, 2010)

I think you get what you pay for. Would think it is a reasonable buy as a backup. I never used it though.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 20, 2010)

If anyone knows, should I set my AD700's to 5.1 or 2.1 or actually what do I WANT to set them at to get best performance, thanks in advance


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 20, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> If anyone knows, should I set my AD700's to 5.1 or 2.1 or actually what do I WANT to set them at to get best performance, thanks in advance



Whichever option you like better. There is no point telling you to set it at 5.1 when you think 2.1 sounds better.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 20, 2010)

If you set it to 5.1, you need to use CMMS-3d in order to enable the x-fi to process 5.1 to your headphones for movies and games that support 5.1 channels. I generally set windows sound to 5.1, x-fi to headphone, use cmms-3d when gaming or watching movies, and off when not because cmms-3d makes music sound like crap imo. But cmms does come in handy for using TS at least for me it seems to almost seperate my clan mate's voices from the game in a sense, yet without destroying the game's audio or positions that I perceive.

Try it, if ya don't like it, then just use 2.1. Most of your time will probably be spent in 2.1 anyways, and with cmms-3d off the only audio output you're using is the 2.1 (green/primary/front) anyways, so even if there was 5.1 you wouldn't hear it without that feature enabled. I tried it and I really enjoy it for gaming, I tried a round w/o and a round with recently in BC2, and it made a marked difference for me to tell where enemies were firing from, and when things were quiet enough, where footsteps were coming from, saved me on a couple knife deaths lol!


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 21, 2010)

Plantronics Gamecom here... $89 AUD  Can go 5.1 but I dont know how to


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 21, 2010)

Kursah said:


> If you set it to 5.1, you need to use CMMS-3d in order to enable the x-fi to process 5.1 to your headphones for movies and games that support 5.1 channels. I generally set windows sound to 5.1, x-fi to headphone, use cmms-3d when gaming or watching movies, and off when not because cmms-3d makes music sound like crap imo. But cmms does come in handy for using TS at least for me it seems to almost seperate my clan mate's voices from the game in a sense, yet without destroying the game's audio or positions that I perceive.
> 
> Try it, if ya don't like it, then just use 2.1. Most of your time will probably be spent in 2.1 anyways, and with cmms-3d off the only audio output you're using is the 2.1 (green/primary/front) anyways, so even if there was 5.1 you wouldn't hear it without that feature enabled. I tried it and I really enjoy it for gaming, I tried a round w/o and a round with recently in BC2, and it made a marked difference for me to tell where enemies were firing from, and when things were quiet enough, where footsteps were coming from, saved me on a couple knife deaths lol!


Only thing is I can't get ventrilo to work probably with 5.1 enabled, but I never really noticed a HUGE difference in 2.1 and 5.1 with this headset so its ok, but thanks for the help though, I was just wondering cause if it had such a  huge sound stage then I would think 5.1 would be really good on these


----------



## Kursah (Mar 21, 2010)

And it does from what I've read when properly setup with an X-Fi for gaming, or card that uses Dolby Headphone or CMMS-3D for 5.1 emulation into 2/2.1ch.

Hmm, I haven't used Vent in years, but TS2 and TS3 work without any issue. You might try checking what channel it's trying to output to...if you have Windows setup to 5.1 and Vent is outputting to the center channel, you won't hear it with your 2ch headphones unless CMMS-3d is on. You may need to adjust that, though I don't think by default it'd set to center channel. Though who knows, again, I haven't used that since 07-08-ish. Keep us posted man!


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 21, 2010)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Plantronics Gamecom here... $89 AUD  Can go 5.1 but I dont know how to



I assume you're using the Gamecom 777? Those are "virtual" 5.1 which is software based.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 4, 2010)

just picked up some turtle beach hpx 5.1's

I think Im going to either have to get the astro a40 mixamp for them or get off onboard sound.

these sound fine, are very confortable and have great positional features but the onboard sound im pretty sure isnt doing them justice.

next step would be astro a40's if i cant get these to sound the way i like.

the logitech g35 had great sound but i hate that theyre usb.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 4, 2010)

I went from onboard to a cheap used X-Fi Xtreme Music and the difference an the HPA2's I had was VERY noticable. I'd say get a decent but affordable soundcard first, that way you have some good software eq and modulation control of the sound to your likings...that in it's own right was worth the price of a sound card for me. Onboard is OK for many, but when you want good sound and to have it sound how you want it to...you gotta move beyond the little chip on the MB still. And with the soundcard market getting more active the last year or two, there's quite a few good options to be had. Auzen is my prime vote though, my X-Fi Forte has been one helluva card, and I plan to keep it for a long time...though the old xtreme music kicked as and is still kicking ass to the guy I sold it to.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 4, 2010)

OK, so how much should one spend one a sound card if they are not an audiophile, but enjoy music alot... oh and gaming a little bit (but I don't care about the sound quality in game...)

As for headphones, what do you think of the JVC RX-700 + all the mods (Dynamat and stuff)

Didn't really read much of the thread yet.. I am going to now lol


----------



## Kursah (Apr 4, 2010)

I love my HARX700's. I didn't dynamat, all I did was the felt removal mod to add a little more definition to the mid/treble, and stuffed some foam behind the earpads for comfort and added bass on the lower end. Neither are massive changes, but both helped. The biggest help was having a decent sound card that can output a lot more power out of the 3.5mm jack than onboard jacks can, and with a good EQ like what I've used with Creative's Console on my X-Fi cards and Auzen X-Fi, that's where the difference really lies. The HARX700's need some EQ tuning and even some bass boost if you want some serious bass...they'll shake the cups and shake on your head with a decent sound card, get a card like the Auzen that has a dedicated headphone amp and they get even louder and more defined.

Really find yourself a decent Auzen, Creative, Asus sound card. My main experience is with the X-Fi Extreme Music, the X-Fi Audio, and the Auzen X-Fi Forte sound card wise and all did damn awesome. Think of it this way though, if your music sounds good, then your games will too, at least in my experience that's how it's played out thus far! I'm not saying you need an X-Fi, but that's just what I've gone with and everything I listen to after taking some time to tune sounds great to me. Each set of ears will hear things differently and you'll prefer a different sound too, which is why having a good EQ and tunability is a MUST imo. See what you can find used, if you could snag a used X-Fi Xtreme Music for $50 shipped or less, that's what I'd jump on imo...if not, look for something in the $75-100 range new imo. I'm not hardcore into soundcards, and I got a helluva deal on this Forte last summer, otherwise I wouldn't have purchased it. But in reality, while the headphone amp is nice, it was not required...I could still be on my old, cheap x-fi and still be happy as hell.

It also depends how loud you wanna go, you might consider skipping an add-in sound card and using a headphone amp ran from your onboard's digital output...though that option can get really pricey, really fast. I'm considering trying the Creek OBH11 someday to see how a real headphone amp does, not sure if that takes digital signals though. Take a read through, but really, bang for the buck, the JVC HARX 700's can't be beat imo!


----------



## n-ster (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow! thanks for the lenghty response  Really helpful...

Does it change anything if Bass isn't a priority for me? I'm into RnB and treble and stuff... And I don't go too loud either... and it would be a plus if my headphones work on my itouch

I was  hoping that for 100-125$ max I could get my sound card and Headphones  But are their headphones that sound good even without a sound card? I mostly listen to my music on-the-go, so I am considering something that is good even on an itouch or a laptop (2530p elitebook)

Considering my type of music, is the dynamat a good mod to do? or is the felt mod + stuffing mod all I need?

And as I said, good headphones without a sound card?


----------



## Kursah (Apr 4, 2010)

The itouch is probably a bit weak but should be do-able. Part of the output power and EQ is to add to the fullness of sounds and using the EQ to fill in the flat sound the 700's will create on a weaker output, especially not EQ'd...they sound flat out horrible on onboard or weak mp3 player in comparison to even a low-end x-fi soundcard, at least to my ears. I like bass, but I don't need a ton of it, I like my sound to be well rounded to my ears.

The 700's are also pretty big, so not necessarily the best for portability. You might look at the Koss KSC75's (iirc), those are popular for portability, or Koss Porta Pro's...something similar.

I know some people are happy with the 700's with just onboard audio, but I tried on a couple solutions (granted after hearing them on an X-Fi), and was flat out disgusted at how they sounded...it sounded thin, cheap, tinny, and after hearing the full, tuned sound of a sound card...no way I will go back.

My old Plantronics gaming headset did pretty good with just onboard though, before the JVC 700's I used gaming headsets primarily...or earbuds for mp3 players...like the JVC Marshmallows (JVC HAFX33B). Link: http://reviews.walmart.com/1336/5151011/reviews.htm

Those actually sound pretty good, some have even modded those over on head-fi.org. I'd use those for portability, and I use my 700's and DX3's with my PC and sound card. Sure the in-ears aren't as full sounding, but those little JVC's actually put out a pretty damn good overall sound and are easy as hell to drive and go more than loud enough. Plus they were very affordable.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 4, 2010)

in-ear earbuds sound great for portability! are the JVC HAFX34B as good as the 33B? I will probably buy a pair tomorrow

So some headphones sound better on onboard than the RX700s? I want it to sound good on my 2530p that I just bought  If I find the earbuds good enough for itouch use (are they comfortable by the way? do they fit in everyone's ear ok?) I will be using it 2/3 times onmy laptop and 1/3 on the desktop

How much can I expect to get for 50ish dollars in a sound card?


----------



## Kursah (Apr 4, 2010)

I think the newer ones are just a different UPC, iirc they're all but identical. But looking at mine they're the HAFX34B's, and I like the sound of them for their portability just fine.

They come with different types of foams you can use for different fitments iirc, I didn't keep the packaging, and found the first set worked fine for me. 

On the sound card like I said a used X-Fi Xtreme Music, if you wanna go new the X-Fi Xtreme Audio
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102007

Here are a few others on newegg, some of the cheaper ones I'm not sure just how good they are, but some other users might pipe in and give some better info here.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010290057 5004&bop=And


----------



## n-ster (Apr 4, 2010)

What's up with the bad reviews?


----------



## Kursah (Apr 4, 2010)

Of the marshmallows? Some like em' some don't...really between those and the stock zune and ipod are all I have to compare to in those things as I much prefer a real pair of headphones to some of those in-ears...good ones can cost ludicrous amounts (well any headphone/headset can depending on your definition of good). For me they work well, but also I don't really use my MP3 player all that much in all honesty, though when I do, I'm pretty happy with them...but my old POS Dell MP3 player has an EQ on it too...which might make a difference.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 4, 2010)

bah i ned a sound card badly.. this realtek garbage is a pain in the ass.. everytime i reboot i lose my sound and have to go though a lottery like process to get it working again.

are you guys using any processing aps or anything to "improve" sound?


----------



## n-ster (Apr 4, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Of the marshmallows? Some like em' some don't...really between those and the stock zune and ipod are all I have to compare to in those things as I much prefer a real pair of headphones to some of those in-ears...good ones can cost ludicrous amounts (well any headphone/headset can depending on your definition of good). For me they work well, but also I don't really use my MP3 player all that much in all honesty, though when I do, I'm pretty happy with them...but my old POS Dell MP3 player has an EQ on it too...which might make a difference.



sorry I meant the newegg reviews of the sound card you linked


----------



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2010)

Dunno, I scrolled through a few, but I know a guy that's had that card for years. The Xtreme Audio that is, and he's used it on XP, Vista, and 7, in both x86 and x64, along with server 03 and 08 x64 w/o issues. Frankly though, I think the sound output from the X-Fi Xtreme Music is a tad more, it seemed to take less master volume to get my RX700's up to my preferred listening level...which could be considered a good or bad thing...it seems best to turn the audio source like winamp, media player, or whatever down a bit (some say no higher than 50%) and use master volume the rest of the way. Really I don't seem to notice a difference, but I'm not hardcore into buying mass amounts of FLAC CD's to replace my MP3 (mostly 320k) collection.

Though if you could afford it this Auzen X-Fi Bravura 7.1 card, iirc replaces the Forte and kicks ass:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829156015&Tpk=Auzen

Yes it's $135 shipped, you might find it cheaper, but it's really got a ton of great features, outputs and support. My Forte is an insanely good card, and most that buy em' love em'! Though the drivers are still beta, and have been 1.1 since last July, I still love the card! The X-Fi Bravura 7.1 is supposed to be a progression and a tad better in some respects. If you could swing it and want a damn good sound card, this would be what I'd go for...though there are better for music, and better in-card headphone amps...the price hikes up pretty quick...example:

The Asus STX Essence: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132010&Tpk=STX Essense

Can't get it on the 'Egg anymore, but it's better tunes for music and higher quality sound files...but the Auzen is a better all arounder with good gaming, music and audio. Though if those seem too pricey, remember that a sound card generally will stick around for a long time, because there aren't generally major advances every year or few months like CPU's, Ram, Vid cards, etc. So the upgrade increment is far longer, so it doesn't hurt to get something good that'll really treat you well. At the same time, if you really don't wanna spend that much money, see if you can find a good condition used X-Fi, Asus, Auzen card. The few I linked to ya above are some options, but the three brands I listed are what I'd go with in all honsety...and of all those, the bang for the buck imo still goes to the good old X-Fi Xtreme Music...still one helluva card to this day!


----------



## n-ster (Apr 12, 2010)

So finally I kinda gave up on the idea of earphones for right now... if I get any, it'll be 1 pair that me and my sister will share and it will be either the marshamallows (FX34) or the FXC50

I also gave up on the sound card, since I currently don't have a rig

So if we take all that into account, are the RX700s (with felt mod, stuffing in the back, and foam around the ear) my best bet? what other alternatives do I have for sub 50$ headphones? portability is a plus, but quality and durability is MUCH more important, even if it means not very portable

EDIT: after going back and reading the thread, I just realized that I should have read it beforehand (well I did, like super long ago lol)

So disregard this unless you don't mind repeating and stuff xD Sorry


----------



## n-ster (Apr 24, 2010)

UPDATE!!!

I bought the KSC75s for my portable needs, and Creative Aurvana Live! (same drivers as the Denon AD1001H or something), and I plan on buying the Asus Xonar DS

I'm so impatient  I should get the KSC75 in about 1 week, 1.5 weeks, the CAL! in 2 weeks, and Xonar DS in 2.5 weeks


----------



## Kursah (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice, from what I've read the KSC75's are worth every penny and then some. People that love them usually end up with a few pairs of them. I also read the Aurvana Live! drivers are the same as the Denon AD1001H's too, but the difference lies in the rest of the design which does affect sound some, but is a very solid headphone none-the-less.

I actually just snagged a deal on a pair of Denon AH-D2000's...they showed up last night. And they have some serious sound and comfort, that's all I'm gonna say at this point! I'll post a review  in a week or two. 

Keep us posted on your goodies n-ster!


----------



## Kursah (May 2, 2010)

Not quite ready to do a reveiw of the D2000's yet, but they are a pleasure to listen to and very comfortable to wear. My Auzen Forte drives them quite nicely too which is a huge plus! I'm surprised that these actually have more comfort than my DX3's, but the D2000's are a good bit more comfy.

You ever get the KSC75's yet? Those CAL!'s should be arriving to you soon! Looking forward to reading how they treat ya! I do gotta say if you want to blow some serious cash on some kickass headphones the D2000's do an amazing job. Though again they are another headphone I wouldn't recommend without at least a semi-decent sound card with EQ. I haven't tried them out of an MP3 player or anything else but my Auzen as of yet...but with a flat EQ they do sound kind of bland and need a boost in Bass as do all headphones hooked up to my sound card (for my ears to enjoy of course!  ) and a very small boost in the midrange around the 1-2k. But that quick and easy EQ tune brings out some amazing sound that neither my DX3's or HARX700's can match. And now I'm thinking of doing some serious mods to my HARX700's to see what I can make them do!  More to come!


----------



## n-ster (May 2, 2010)

Unforunately, I will get my CAL!s only in about 2 weeks, but it is worth the wait  Me being a cheapo, I bought the KSC75s from some website that have shit shipping lol, and it is labeled as gift so they save money and stuff LOL it said, 4-45 days xD

I will have an ASUS Xonar DS in about 2 weeks also... So that will be nice. My iTouch apparently has  a nice Wolfson DAC, so I'm guessing sound isn't that bad.

Reason why it takes so much time for the CAL!s to come my way is because I had asked Paulieg to buy me them and ship them to me at the same time as he ships the i7 920 + mobo + RAM I bought from him 


btw, I love playing with EQ, it can make a song much better lol


----------



## Kursah (May 6, 2010)

Added my D2000 review, at least the first one. I ended up merging a 2nd review to the DX3's later on...so that could happen again. I love the D2000's...amazing in every way I wanted...but at the same time...that kinda money is getting ridiculous for gamers imo. Plus it also showed me how good the RX700's really are...especially modded. I plan to mod my 700's further with cotton stuffing and some other goodies. I'd like to find a way to match the D2000's or DX3's comfort on the 700's. I may sell my D2000's...they're a true joy to listen to, and are totally kickass and perfect for what I wanted...but dammit...I'm get budget minded and could get my money back and be that much happier knowing the RX700's or DX3's are close...it's a tough choice. But I will say if you come across some money and want some amazing headphones....these are it...though if it's a purchase you can't justify, don't talk yourself into it if you can still live with what you have. See the end of the OP for the review!


----------



## Zubasa (May 6, 2010)

Got myself a pair of Shure SRH 440 today, loving it so far.


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2010)

i got a pair of sennheiser CX-300 II precision earbuds today for $30, and screw you all, they sound awesome!

budget ftw!


----------



## Fourstaff (May 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i got a pair of sennheiser CX-300 II precision earbuds today for $30, and screw you all, they sound awesome!
> 
> budget ftw!



Tried its big brother, the CX-500. Sounded good on its own, but if you purposely compare them to the Shure 530, they sound like cheap pieces of crap.


----------



## Frederik S (May 6, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Tried its big brother, the CX-500. Sounded good on its own, but if you purposely compare them to the Shure 530, they sound like cheap pieces of crap.



Compared to the SE530s they are cheap....
Comparing budget in-ears to high-end stuff is utterly useless, the CX-300s sound perfectly fine for what they are, bassy budget in-ears.


----------



## Frederik S (May 6, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Not quite ready to do a reveiw of the D2000's yet, but they are a pleasure to listen to and very comfortable to wear. My Auzen Forte drives them quite nicely too which is a huge plus! I'm surprised that these actually have more comfort than my DX3's, but the D2000's are a good bit more comfy..............!



Great to see you found a set you like. The D2000s have a huge potential, the drivers are really good, but the cable and dampening quality is holding them back. If you decide to get crazy and mod them check out Head-fi.org they have a mod guide by a user MarkL that describes how to get the very best out the D2000 design. The mod for them is a bit costly, but should yield a massive effect to the sound quality of them.


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2010)

Frederik S said:


> Compared to the SE530s they are cheap....
> Comparing budget in-ears to high-end stuff is utterly useless, the CX-300s sound perfectly fine for what they are, bassy budget in-ears.



but can you get those for $30 shipped overnight?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> but can you get those for $30 shipped overnight?



For someone who uses HD555 and Z-5500, your "crapware tolerance" is certainly very high.


----------



## computertechy (May 6, 2010)

don't worry Mussels, i have the CX300 II's as well and i like them for what they are, but i game on my Sennheiser PC350's



Fourstaff said:


> For someone who uses HD555 and Z-5500, your "crapware tolerance" is certainly very high.



goto you local high end hi-fi store(richer sounds, hill's ect ect) and hear a denon, B&W, or onkyo amp. makes anything worth less than a k sound like nokia's playing polyphonic ringtones

EDIT: maybe not a k but u get the idea.


----------



## shevanel (May 6, 2010)

id like to demo that. ive always wondered what a hi end sound system truly sounds like


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> For someone who uses HD555 and Z-5500, your "crapware tolerance" is certainly very high.



try walking down the street wtih Z55's on your head, and you'll see how useful they are


----------



## computertechy (May 6, 2010)

shevanel said:


> id like to demo that. ive always wondered what a hi end sound system truly sounds like



the sony separates i have cost about £850 back in the day, the amp in 70watt x2 and it kick's the shit outa my s750's and they are 700watt.

you really have to mate, once u hear what high end stuff sound like you will be blown away.


----------



## n-ster (May 6, 2010)

Well, I just got my KSC75s yesterday and WOW! Keep in mind I am new to good sound, but the KSC75 just eats those ipod earbuds for breakfast! Super light weight, pretty comfortable, but most importantly, it sounds GREAT! Great Treble AND Bass!

Oh and for the people who complain the clips come off easily, I find they don't 

I am so excited to get my CAL!s now! but won't see them for another week or 2 


Oh and for the person who suggested to visit head-fi to OP, Kursah has been a member for a long time now xD


----------



## Fourstaff (May 6, 2010)

*Creative Fatal1ty HS800* 

*Pros*
Detachable mike 
Sounds balanced, no emphasis on bass, but no lack of it either
Comes with a little controller to control volume (useful if using it with MP3 players, no need to reach to pocket) and a on/off switch to temporarily turn off the mike


*Cons*
Clamps head like a vice
Gets uncomfortable after long hours of use if not used to it
Pricey for its quality

Review:
I got this headset about a year ago second hand from my friend for £10 (usually costs about £30). After using it for a mere 15 minutes, I started to feel that the headset is trying to squeeze my brains out. what I did was to clamp it on a box for a few days to stretch it. After stretching, it felt more comfortable, but only after a few weeks of using I finally got use to wearing them . The mike over Skype sounds crisp and clear, but it does not cancel noise. Everything from your voice to your fart goes through. It comes with a pouch to store the headset.


----------



## Broom2455 (May 6, 2010)

Someone asked earlier if anyone is using any aps for sound. I listen to a lot of music so hence my headphones have to be good, and a fair amount of gaming . I use JVC RP- F350 headphones, playing music via winamp. 

As for an ap for sound check out izotope ozone from izotope dot com. You can download a free trial, the options are awesome . 

When you have paid for the full version, you can assign specific settings to each individual track. The difference from having it on an off is INCREDIBLE!

I have been using Ozone for 6 years! Does that say enough?

Plus the fact I got a special deal when I got it. I paid $29.95

There is a version for winamp and a version for Windows Media Player.

Believe me it's definitely worth trying out.

Put simply in two words "it rocks" or : 

As for soundcard I am using the one in my specs that came with my Motherboard


----------



## computertechy (May 6, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> Someone asked earlier if anyone is using any aps for sound. I listen to a lot of music so hence my headphones have to be good, and a fair amount of gaming . I use JVC RP- F350 headphones, playing music via winamp.
> 
> As for an ap for sound check out izotope ozone from izotope dot com. You can download a free trial, the options are awesome .
> 
> ...



i second this, DFX is pretty darn good as well.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 8, 2010)

*Grado SR80* 

*The good*
Easy to drive, I used 2/100 on the speaker control
Crisp and clear
Extremely comfortable

*The bad*
Open cans
Fat cable runs to both sides, not to one and then to the other from inside the band

_Review_
I had high hopes from this and they didn't dissapoint. Everything sounds just like how you want them to sound, provided that your music is of sufficient quality. It makes low bitrate music sound like crap. Being open cans, the sound leaks out, so not so suitable in public when you are watching certain "videos". These are also very comfortable to wear, they are not tight yet they manage to stay on without problems. The cable, although fat, is actually much more flexible than you would think. Would gladly recommend this to people who are looking for quality headphones and have some money to spare.


----------



## n-ster (May 9, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> *Grado SR80*
> 
> *The good*
> Easy to drive, I used 2/100 on the speaker control
> ...



ROFL!!!! Wonder if you are speaking from experience  You want your HD "videos" to sound better right? 

The Grado SR60(i)/80(i) are one of the best not too high budget headphones when it comes to sound quality.... and you get the GRADO sound signature


----------



## Fourstaff (May 9, 2010)

n-ster said:


> ROFL!!!! Wonder if you are speaking from experience  You want your HD "videos" to sound better right?
> 
> The Grado SR60(i)/80(i) are one of the best not too high budget headphones when it comes to sound quality.... and you get the GRADO sound signature



Unfortunately (or thankfullly, depends on how you see it) I don't own the Grado. My friend complained that the sound leaks, so he cant play whatever he likes in public. They are pretty well built too, my friend abuses his hardware (killing 2 mobile phones and a laptop in less than 2 years) yet the Grado is still running strong.


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 9, 2010)

Sennheiser HD202
Pros : 
Cheap
comfortable

Cons :
lack of bass
sound kinda muddy

Review : 
HD202 is the cheapest of all Sennheisers headphones, so the sound quality is just okay, is good for a laptop headset..

Sennheiser CX300
Pros : 
Very comfortable
Bass
Treble
Small and lightweight

Cons : 
cable is soo thin


----------



## shevanel (May 9, 2010)

I have a pair of the Turtle Beach HPX 5.1s and I am really impressed with them. When I listen to music it sounds as if the instruments are all spaced and all sound great, plenty of bass and they are really comfortable.

My only con with them is the lack of mic mute and volume on the 3.5 cord.. the 5.1 cable has individual volume controls.

For $75-85 bucks they are really a great deal. Plus theyre compatible with the Astro A40 mixamp.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> Sennheiser HD202
> Pros :
> Cheap
> comfortable
> ...



really? i had 202's many many years ago and thought they had way too MUCH bass.

oh and i have the CX300 II precisions (and got laughed at a few posts back) and find them to be quite comfortable and decent sounding for the price ($30 au, not the $100 retail)


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 9, 2010)

first use yes too much bass.

after a few years +- 3 years.
bass is like less and the sound is like muddy.

and i have the CX300 old one.
bought that for like 65US$
:shadedshun:


----------



## Ra97oR (May 10, 2010)

Audio Technica ATH-AD1000PRM

Pro:
Very natural soundstage
Faster than light (Well on-par to SA5000, and faster than TF10)
Deadly midrange (Do not listen to Neko Mimi Mode on it may kill with cuteness)
Limited Edition

Con:
Sounds crap unamp'd
Sounds crap on X-Fi Xtreme Music
Price
Limited Edition

Overall:
Great phones for vocal and very nice to listen to female voice with it. Electronic and anime music seems to suit it very well so does jazz and rock. Not much bass even amp'd properly, do not get it if you are a basshead. Need a very power amp to drive it properly, and it does need amping to sound any good. Soundstage is great and precise, better than K701 for gaming, IMO.


----------



## Frederik S (May 10, 2010)

Ra97oR said:


> Audio Technica ATH-AD1000PRM
> 
> Pro:
> Very natural soundstage
> ...



The RPM edition is interesting the coil and diaphragm has been lighten by using better materials for both. Also the cable design is way better than the standard arrangement. The RPM features dual sided entry, a larger gauge higher quality OFC cable, and better termination. 

I could not find anything about but someone made a note regarding added dampening of some sort within the ear cups.


----------



## Ra97oR (May 10, 2010)

It is actually semi confirmed it uses an AD2000 driver, but have a different coating.

There is no damping as such, both sides are totally "open".


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 2, 2010)

BUMP!

I gave up trying to find the high end earphones for me to try before I buy, so I settled for a cheap set of Ultimate Ears MetroFi 220 (go ahead and laugh, Mussels). Ultimate ears is owned by Logitech for those who don't know, and usually their goods are aimed at professional musicians. MetroFi is their budget line

*The Good *
Cheap (I bought them for £16 from Play)
Quite a good fit
Sound clarity is very good, much better than expected

*The Bad*
Does not isolate as good as I want (that will be asking too much)
Cables are thin and flimsy looking
When walking, the wind noise is quite pronounced
Cable jack is not at right angle, so prone to bending

I will recommend this to anyone who wants a cheap pair of earphones, they do their job at a cheap price.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 3, 2010)

Ra97oR said:


> Audio Technica ATH-AD1000PRM
> 
> Pro:
> Very natural soundstage
> ...



lol good for K-ON! fans.
how much did you paid for that.??
my CX300 seems okay for the neko mimi mode on a laptop onboard.
but i need more cuteness...


----------



## douglatins (Jun 6, 2010)

I need to get a headset

Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME

Roccat Kave

Any other recommendations?

Wait OMG the 360 is 2x the price forget it


----------



## epicfail (Jun 6, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I need to get a headset
> 
> Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME
> 
> ...



i got the 350 senheisers.
and there sexy.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 6, 2010)

I've read the PC360 is just like the 350 but open backed instead of closed back. Both are very good, and with some mods (look for it on head-fi.org), the 350 is a helluva headset. I've read mostly decent stuff on the Kaves, at one point I even wanted to try them out...but I still like my headphone + TB HPA2 boom mic setup, works perfectly. If you insist on a headset those senn's are definitely some of the better ones, though you will probably want to ensure you have a decent sound card because many that have used onboard really dislike the sound they produce from a weaker signal...but for some even that's good enough.

But if you want better isolation, get the 350's, if you want the newer goodies with a better sound stage (at the cost of isolation and sound leak), consider the 360's. And I'm sure the Kaves are good, but after hearing real headphones...I can't ever go back to a 5.1 headset...I didn't lose much in positioning or stage and gained a ton in quality even with a pair of $33 JVC harx-700's (compared to the TB HPA2 though).


----------



## douglatins (Jun 6, 2010)

Kursah said:


> I've read the PC360 is just like the 350 but open backed instead of closed back. Both are very good, and with some mods (look for it on head-fi.org), the 350 is a helluva headset. I've read mostly decent stuff on the Kaves, at one point I even wanted to try them out...but I still like my headphone + TB HPA2 boom mic setup, works perfectly. If you insist on a headset those senn's are definitely some of the better ones, though you will probably want to ensure you have a decent sound card because many that have used onboard really dislike the sound they produce from a weaker signal...but for some even that's good enough.
> 
> But if you want better isolation, get the 350's, if you want the newer goodies with a better sound stage (at the cost of isolation and sound leak), consider the 360's. And I'm sure the Kaves are good, but after hearing real headphones...I can't ever go back to a 5.1 headset...I didn't lose much in positioning or stage and gained a ton in quality even with a pair of $33 JVC harx-700's (compared to the TB HPA2 though).



http://computers.shop.ebay.com/Head...lstpos=&_sc=1&_sop=15&_sticky=1&_stpos=&gbr=1

The 350 are more in my price range.... I already have a stereo headphone... so i wanted to try a new one.

Also about sound card? which one should i get? The forte?


----------



## Kursah (Jun 6, 2010)

The Forte is a great sound card, but tough to find these days. Auzen has one out that is sort of a replacement. I even enjoyed using my old x-fi xtreme music, it needed more volume due to lack of a headphone amp like the forte, but was much, much better than onboard could ever dream of when driving headphones.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CC4Q8wIwAg#

I hear the 350's have a sweet mic, and with the mod apperently makes a huge difference in the bass department mostly with a boost in stage and overall sound. Here's a link:

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/406187/modding-the-sennheiser-pc350-headset

I almost got a pair...still might someday just to try it out. Ourfpshero has never led me wrong, great guy to talk to about options. He used to hop over here every once in a while to donate to this thread, haven't seen him this way in a while.


----------



## Frederik S (Jun 12, 2010)

Kursah you might want to add a link to TPUs review section to the first post: http://techpowerup.com/reviews/?q_reviews=&p=1&pp=all&order=date&category=Headphones

Please note that the oldest ones feature a obsolete rating since the performance of headphones have been improved immensely over the last few years. 

Technically I am a user so hopefully the reviews qualify (fingers crossed)  

Great thread btw, nice to see people sharing thoughts on headphones in an organized way.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 15, 2010)

I like your reviews, love to see more of them in the future  I recently discovered quality audio, and I must say, it is impressive, even with a small budget.


----------



## Frederik S (Jun 15, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I like your reviews, love to see more of them in the future  I recently discovered quality audio, and I must say, it is impressive, even with a small budget.



There will be more reviews of budget head/earphones over the summer from various brands. There will also be something a little something on the side for all of us interested in headphones.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 16, 2010)

Frederik S said:


> Kursah you might want to add a link to TPUs review section to the first post: http://techpowerup.com/reviews/?q_reviews=&p=1&pp=all&order=date&category=Headphones
> 
> Please note that the oldest ones feature a obsolete rating since the performance of headphones have been improved immensely over the last few years.
> 
> ...



Consider it done my friend! In all honesty I didn't even consider doing that since what you do and what I've done are on completely different levels. I've enjoyed many of your headphone reviews, so I'm pretty stoked you want those to be a part of this thread.

Your reviews definitely qualify ya though, I gotta go through and add a few more user submitted reviews anyways, I needed a reminder. This thread picks up, then slows for a couple weeks, then picks up. I'm glad that people are able to enjoy it and post their thoughts here, and be honest about it along with the helpful TPU attitude that is impossibly hard to find elsewhere more often than not.

Any other changes you guys see, please let me know and please keep your reviews coming in for everyone to read and get an idea if it's something they want to buy or not. The worst part about headphones is the plethora of them you can't try without buying, and there are soo many great headphones out there for pretty much any need.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 25, 2010)

wait..
ill repost my request here.
im thinking of 70-110US$ price range.
criteria : 
1. headphone (circum-aural or supra-aural)
2. closed or open back doesnt matter
3. loads of bass but not sacrificing the mids and highs
4. easy to drive as i dont have an amp
5. sound characteristic like the CX300 <loved them>

any recommendations?


----------



## Frederik S (Jun 25, 2010)

You could go for the Grado SR-80i or 60i. If you are lucky you can score a set of Audio-technica AD700s. 

There is also Sennheiser HD555 but they are bass light compared to the CX300s.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm actually looking for a headset, this thread has a lot of important information. I really think it should be stickied. Hats off to Kursah, you made my job easier.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 27, 2010)

Glad it could be useful for ya man! Please do donate your own reviews in this thread, I do need to add a few to the OP. Would be cool if it was stickied..but people seem to find it even when it goes a few pages back. It's a good but often missed out on topic, people waste a lotta money sometimes before they get something decent or even what they expected.

What you planning on getting?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well since I'm a bit on a budget, I think I'm gonna try the JVC HA-RX700. It will be a massive improvement for me, I come from an A4 Tech HS-800, which I have to admit has a pretty poo poo sound and the plastic holding the earcup just decided to break by itself with just the pressure of putting it on and off. (you get what you pay for, it cost me around $10) I would have tried some of the others you recommended, but since I don't know sh*t about sound (maybe I have bad ears) well I just don't see the massive investment since I'm saving to get another gpu. Be sure I'll send in some words when I get it. Might take a week or two though.

Again I do think this thread should be STICKIED, this could help a lot of folks here. I hope a MOD sees that


----------



## Kursah (Jul 28, 2010)

Well assaulter, it seems to have been stickied, thanks TPU staff! Never really expected this thread to be, just wanted to share what I learned diving head-first into this area that is often vague and not touched on as often as it should be here.

Assaulter, the HARX700 are a great start! I will say though, please do consider getting a sound card down the road...even a used X-Fi Xtreme Gamer or Xtreme Music would be HUGE compared to an onboard solution...this I know from experience...it's night and day difference. But just headphones themselves should be a good improvement, especially if you have EQ capabilities, but even then...it'll pale in comparison to what a dedicated soundcard can output. Don't let that deter ya though..many people are happy with the 700 + onboard, but many of them have yet to try a sound card...let alone with one like mine that has a dedicated headphone amp built in (but in headphone amp territory, it's pretty weak compared to a dedicated amp).

So you do have some options to grow, and the 700's rock! There are a couple of mods out there to modify the sound, comfort, clearness, bass, etc. Mostly on head-fi.org. I can post the links later after ya get some time with them. They will make your ears warm...they are mostly sealed...but they sound damn good for how cheap they are...JVC did a really good job giving people a better way to prove that good sound can be had for cheap...as I said in my Denon D2000 post, my slightly modified 700's are pretty close..the D2000's at almost 10X the price msrp is better in all areas and does stand out, but nothing worth 10X the price...but the comfort is worth 2-3X the price. I still use my D2000's, but both my JVC sets are with me. The HA-DX3's never get used anymore, but they were very comfy...just didn't have the bass hit like the 700's...but they were crisp and clear for gaming.

Keep us posted on what you end up doing, and again TPU Staff, thanks for stickying this thread, and Assaulter, thanks for suggesting it...I really had never considered it!



Edit: Just noticed, 1 year after this thread was created it became a sticky...lol! Thanks again! And let's keep this thread rollin'!


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 28, 2010)

+1 Sticky

(I'll put my mini-review about the Roccat KAVE headset I have as soon as I get around to testing it.
Not sure how to test it though in other scenarios other than games. Perhaps you can put some sort of testing tips so that those of us that aren't really audiophiles can give a clearer opinion?)


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 28, 2010)

guys anything for creative headphones


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jul 29, 2010)

Well I've decided to go for the 700's, but I'll only get em in a month or so, due to shipping it from far. In the meantime, I got an a4tech HU 510 to use till then, jeez, what an awful experience. Not saying they are bad (I'm no expert when it comes to discern whether sound is good or not) It was an upgrade from the HS 800, but there is a major problem with the head, since it is usb+5.1 and that a4tech don't have recent drivers for win7, its a major pain in the *ss. It does ship with some drivers, but they just crash up your pc and by that I mean f*ck up bad (just google the head and you'll understand). My pc has become a snail since I installed it. Even if you do uninstall it, it stays in your control panel. Seems that my experience with win7 longevity will stop here sadly, because of that POS. I'll probably just nuke it later. An advice here though, never, and I mean it, never buy sh*t that even their company has stopped supporting. Cheapness comes with a price I guess. I had some experience with their keyboard and mouse, same damn problem. I managed to get the head to work without their native drivers, thanks to windows though, but I can't seem to get past my memories of what I had to endure with it. Sorry this post has turned into a hate one instead of reviewing said product, but if you lived what I have lived since yesterday, you'd probably just attempt suicide.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 29, 2010)

Creative headphones? I've heard good of the Aurvana Live!

Alright let me talk about the headphone I have, the Shure SRH440, got them at 70$ through Amazon and Paulieg (thanks ), used with a Fiio E5 amp, and Fiio L1 LOD for my ipod, and that amp + Asus Xonar DS for my PC

Mind you, I am completely new to good headphones so take my opinion with a grain of salt, the only other headphone I really tried is Beats by Drake or wtv

Great headphones overall, but comfort may be lacking

Before starting, I will say that I have an average sized head, a bit above average sized ears, and ears that stick out a little 

1 problem I ran into was that my ears touched the metal round thing that protected the drivers and it hurt me like hell, so I stuffed tissue under the earpads  That not only stopped that ears from hurting, but ended up being more comfortable that way and it has a better soundstage too. I will however replace the Kleenex with Foam when I get to that. I'm guessing the SRH840 pads would be better, what I can tell you is the pads for Beats by Drake are much more comfortable and softer

Another problem I have is that when wearing them for more than 2 hours, it starts hurting on the top of my head, and if I make them looser, the sound isn't as good (though not much of a difference), and the headphone basically slide of my head with a tiny nudge. This may be solved with a little more padding on the top. Again, Beats be Drake have great and soft padding in that area

I do sometimes listen to them in the subway, though I do look a bit ridiculous xD No style like Beats by Drake

One advantage of the SRH440 is at this price range it has a nice detachable cord  The isolation of the SRH440, IMO, is medium-low. It does isolate enough, but you need medium-loud (ie: at the volume I usually listen to music) music to not hear someone talking 10 feet from you.

The Shure SRH440 aren't known for their Bass, and the Fiio E5 helps tremendously, but the best is when I EQ it with my Xonar DS, the Bass can be punchy enough for me, while being totally controlled. This also helps for games, a nice U-shaped EQ does the job. The sound is verrry accurate with this set of headphones, and isn't colored. If you want it colored, just EQ xD. I am very please with the sound quality, especially when I EQ it like I want. U shaped isn't the solution for everything, it depends on the song, I usual listen Flat or U shaped though. FINALLY something I prefer for the 300$ (at least in Canada) Beats be Drake, they were too colored


So before buying the SRH440, I'd suggest you try them on first and see if they are comfortable. If I had, I would NOT have purchased the SRH440, instead I would have tried the SRH840 or 750DJ. I would NOT buy the SRH440 as gaming headphones, but more for either Music, or multipurpose.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 20, 2010)

Not sure if these headphones have been mentioned but, if It has could someone tell me how good they are?

http://www.juno.co.uk/products/akg-...m_medium=organic&utm_campaign=Google+Shopping


----------



## n-ster (Aug 20, 2010)

I heard good from them but I haven't heard much... have you checked head-fi?


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Kursah, you think this would be good with HA-RX700s ?)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=129331

Sounding like a perfect card for my need with impedance tunable amp onboard. Think I found a birthday present for myself 

edit: more specs http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/ASUS-Xonar-DG-specifications.jpg
and a front image http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/ASUS-Xonar-DG-sound-card-top-view.jpg

Wouldn't mind having virtual 3D sound with my cans in certain games at all. Price seems to be 40-50€ and available already this month \o/


----------



## Kursah (Aug 25, 2010)

I would be willing to bet compared to onboard audio it'd be great...and who knows how good the onboard headphone amp is, but I'm sure it's better than using the standard speaker output which is much, much better than any onboard audio output I've ever heard. So I'd be willing to bet that card would do well. Most of my experience lies with Creative based cards...but the HARX700 is easy to drive, but loves more power and feeds really well off of more power and a good EQ. The 3D sound in a gaming mode is actually pretty neat, and for most FPS games I play and even racing games it works well. 

If I didn't have my Auzen Forte, I'd be getting it!


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 25, 2010)

Yep, I'll post some pictures/feelings of it if/when I get it/find it somewhere  Have a feeling the price might rise once it gets here locally and you never know when that is. Although it's ASUS so availability should be great everywhere.

Low profile is also nice, leaves more room for GPU to breathe. Well will be already 2 slots in between even if I don't put it to the lowest slot as that is bracket "taken" with fan controller.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 27, 2010)

What do you guys think about the Creative Soundblaster Arena headset ?

I'm looking for a good pair of headphones (or headset if it has a removable mic) to use in gaming (not professional, just for entertainment), movies and music. I'm used to playing for 2-3 hours so I want something light. Noise cancelling is not a requirement but high fidelity is a must.

Up until now I had the Sony MDR-V300 which were very light and extremely resiliant. I must've dropped them 30 times and they still work. The only problem is that the ear pads are broken (after 3 years of usage lol).

My current pair is a Sennheiser PC-161 and I'm not very impressed with them. They're heavier and the sound quality is a bit better, however the bass is lacking and I have to boost up the sound in Windows to get something out of them.

I want to replace them while at the same time staying under 100$. Not sure I want supra-aural anymore, I'm willing to try something around the ears.


----------



## skinnyq (Aug 27, 2010)

I am looking for a headset under $100, mainly for gaming (MW2, CS 1.6 - pinpointing enemies is a priority). I have an onboard soundcard (Realtek ALC889A), does that mean I need a USB headset?
I have heard about:
- Siberia V2 which all of my friends have.
- Creative Sound Blaster Arena
but no idea which is better.
anyway, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Frederik S (Aug 27, 2010)

Creative headphones are basically Fostex design with another badge on them sold at a much higher price. They typically OEM the same headphones to several brands with Creative being one of the higher priced ones.

For gaming I think it is hard to beat the Audio-technica AD700s and 500s which I heard the other day. They sound really good. The first is also available in a closed back design which sounds a bit more tinny but has many of the same virtues which makes them good for gaming.

The JVC fullsized headphones sound really good compared to their price. They are definitely behind the Audio-technicas in terms of sound quality, but they are priced way lower which to my mind makes them one of the best headphones for gamers.


----------



## skinnyq (Aug 28, 2010)

Frederik S said:


> Creative headphones are basically Fostex design with another badge on them sold at a much higher price. They typically OEM the same headphones to several brands with Creative being one of the higher priced ones.
> 
> For gaming I think it is hard to beat the Audio-technica AD700s and 500s which I heard the other day. They sound really good. The first is also available in a closed back design which sounds a bit more tinny but has many of the same virtues which makes them good for gaming.
> 
> The JVC fullsized headphones sound really good compared to their price. They are definitely behind the Audio-technicas in terms of sound quality, but they are priced way lower which to my mind makes them one of the best headphones for gamers.


I already mentioned I have an onboard soundcard.
Would the AD700's still sound good enough for gaming?


----------



## Frederik S (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes they would because they are relatively easy to drive. Of course they will sound better on a better card but for starters it is a good upgrade.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 28, 2010)

*Sennheiser HD 215*








*The Good:*

    * Affordable
    * Detachable cords for length & replacement convenience
    * Comfortable light-weight design with studio level monitoring sound quality
    * Highly detailed and accurate sounds with noise cancellation


*The Bad:*

    * Appearance is too plastic
    * May not be the headphones for Bass Junkies
    * You get what you pay for



*The Review:*

Well after going through a couple of monitoring headphones, I found the Sennheiser HD 215 to have the most detailed and balanced sound. Most headphones within its price point usually either have too much treble or bass, but this model is crystal clear and on the spot. It goes hand in hand with my Auzentech X-Fi Forte for both gaming and music playing. 

It may not have 5.1 spec but with a sound card that supports X-Fi CMSS-3D, there is no need for one. You get both 5.1 and studio quality music and sound which is more than what anyone can ask for at the price point of my Sound Card and Headphones together.

*Summary:*
Best studio quality & monitoring headphones I've tested to date. Wish I had money for the more expensive models


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 28, 2010)

how about the Audio Technica M50?


----------



## n-ster (Aug 28, 2010)

very popular, bassy and "fun" colored sound, great for music and game IMO


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 29, 2010)

hello guys, im look for best of the best gaming headset, not wireless
thx


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 29, 2010)

What's your budget?

I can recommend $100 dollar headphones, $500 headphones, $1,000+ headphones, etc.  It's a really big market!


----------



## n-ster (Aug 29, 2010)

best of the best would technically mean unlimited xD


----------



## Frizz (Aug 29, 2010)

Its personal preference!


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 29, 2010)

If I had a really high limit for my budget, I would choose a Sennheiser HD800 with a WooAudio 5 amp and a Headroom Ultra Micro DAC.  The headphones run about $1300-$1400 USD, the amp is about $3000 USD, and the DAC is a bargain at around $700.

With a smaller budget, I'd go with a Sennheiser HD650 with a WooAudio 6 amp (or a little dot MKIV with better tubes) and probably use the DAC built into the sound card.


If an external headphone amp isn't much of an option, I would most likely go with Audio Technicas.  The better models with open designs include the ATH-AD2000 which is amazing and work their way down to the AD700 or A700 (closed design) which are the lowest you'd probably want to go with.  Don't get headphones that are targeted as "gaming headphones".  A quality set of cans will blow them away in quality almost every time.

Edit: Another option for unamped headphones if the Sennheiser sound is wanted would be the HD595s.  They're about to be switched out to a newer model (the HD598) which will translate into a lower price for the 595s.  Their retail price varies quite a bit.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 30, 2010)

FWIR the ATH M50 is pretty balanced with a slight bump in the sub-bass section.
how is it for music and gaming?


----------



## Frederik S (Aug 30, 2010)

They are alright for gaming as well. I slightly prefer the AD700s due to their better sound stage but they do not have the low end presence of the M50s.


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 7, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> hello guys, im look for best of the best gaming headset, not wireless
> thx



Roccat KAVE 5.1


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 8, 2010)

@Frederik S : 
what headphone are you using for music?
what amp/DAC?


----------



## Frederik S (Sep 8, 2010)

I am using the following setup at home:
HifiMAN HM-801 (via line out) -> Head-Direct EF1 (with sylvania grey plate tube) -> HifiMAN HE-5LE

On the go:
HifiMAN HM-801 (via line out) -> RSA Tomahawk -> Westone 3 / JH|16Pro

For gaming:
X-fi -> Audiotechnica AD700


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 8, 2010)

wow...
thats quite an equipment you have there....
want to share hows your impression with them?


----------



## Frederik S (Sep 8, 2010)

You can find the reviews of the pieces here: 
http://techpowerup.com/reviews/?q_reviews=&p=1&pp=25&order=date&category=Headphones

And there will be an article about the other stuff soon.


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 24, 2010)

i have a logitech g35 and its great its only usb but has great sound and bass. it also comes with a build in voice changer i will try to make a review when i get the time but its my fave head set so far.


----------



## Wulfgar (Sep 26, 2010)

I am considering the AKG K99 which is currently $69.99 at a local store:

http://www.long-mcquade.com/product...Headphones/AKG/K99_Semi_-_Open_Headphones.htm

What's best for gaming beween semi-open and closed ? Does anyone have any experience with AKG headphones ?

Btw, today I tried out the Sennheiser HD280Pro and the highly rated Audio-Technica AH-M30 on a high quality amp and rock music.

The Sennheiser sounded very good but it was too heavy and not very confortable overall. The M30 sounded like crap with distorted and muffled sound and the confort level was horrible. This made me realize that you can't trust online reviews when looking for headphones. Overall the K77 was the most confortable with decent sound (not up to 280 Pro quality). That's why the K99 might be a better choice, unfortunately I coudn't try them.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 27, 2010)

i think the one that highly rated are the M50 not the M30
the M30 sound is not that good..

for gaming i can suggest the ATH-AD700 for its massive soundstage.


----------



## Wulfgar (Sep 30, 2010)

I couldn't find AD700 anywhere in Montreal Canada so those are pretty much out of the question.

So I went and bought the K99 and here are my impressions:

-very good for music and movies, solid bass
-decent for games
-decent noise cancelling aka I can't hear the PC rumbling

After a few hours of Mafia 2, the weapons lack some punch. The voices and the engines can be heard very clearly though.

The major dissapointment is the confort level. Don't get me wrong, some people might have no problem with these since they're very light. It pretty much depends on the shape of your ears. I have average size "wide" ears as opposed to large flat ears (for which they might be better suited) and the outer cartilage rubs against the inner part of the headphone. Therefore, after 30 mins or so my ears are burning and I have to take them off. I wish they were wider or maybe they should've added some soft padding inside the cans.

Since the store has a 10 day return policy, I won't be keeping them around for too long.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey, I'm from MTL too  I suggest you get your headphones from the US


----------



## raptori (Oct 5, 2010)

does the Ear Force HPA2 5.1 still good competitor what should I consider if I'm Looking for something better ? I've read most of the this thread trying to make a decision but it's still hard and was surprised that creative SB Arena took the 1st place in Best Gaming Headset @bit-tech.net although many users reviews says its flimsy and lack sturdiness so its not considered for me.


budget   :60-80$
purpose  :1st gaming 2nd music


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 5, 2010)

raptori said:


> does the Ear Force HPA2 5.1 still good competitor what should I consider if I'm Looking for something better ? I've read most of the this thread trying to make a decision but it's still hard and was surprised that creative SB Arena took the 1st place in Best Gaming Headset @bit-tech.net although many users reviews says its flimsy and lack sturdiness so its not considered for me.
> 
> 
> budget   :60-80$
> purpose  :1st gaming 2nd music




guys me too, but for me add more budget range up to 120$


----------



## Kursah (Oct 7, 2010)

Well raptori, the beginning of your post makes no sense.... "does the Ear Force HPA2 5.1 still good competitor what should I consider...". But I can manage as I am pretty sure I get what you're asking. 

The HPA2 5.1 was by far the best gaming headset I had experience with (see the OP for my reviews)...but even the cheaper JVC HARX700's were better...though they were driven by an old Sound Blaster sound card...onboard is horrid in comparison from my experience. That CAN make a difference with gaming headsets and true headphones. I still support and stand behind the get the   cheaper headphones, get the cheap Zalman Clip-on mic when you have a sound card or even also get a sound card for the same price as a mid-high-end headset and in reality but MUCH happier with sound volume, quality, position, ability and pretty much every area for much longer with much better durability (JVC HARX700 vs HPA2 for example...I have had both).

Step one, get a damn sound card...many will say no..but in reality they have cleaner output power which translates into better sound, crisper, deeper, higher, harder hitting, larger sounding, etc....then get the headphones...get what you can. Gaming headsets are good, and some are getting better...but I've still yet to hear any gaming headset that would deter me away from STILL recommending the JVC HARX700 + Zalman clip-on mic + old Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music combo...gaming headsets are the easy way...and for many work well and are good enough...until they hear what the same money could've achieved...then like me you're annoyed with lesser decisions and move on, do it right and get over it. Not all gaming headsets blow...but you'll spend dearly to attain one worth it and really "true 5.1" while impressive isn't great, and when an X-Fi with emulation and stereo headphones does just as good for less overall...why not go that route?


Just some food for thought. Please do read the OP, I have multiple links to different posted reviews in this thread along with my reviews in the OP.


----------



## raptori (Oct 7, 2010)

Kursah your right but I didn't explain it all 

1:HPA2 5.1 released as far as I know in jun 2007 at least thats what reviews say and till now there r tons of headsets released since then so thats why the non-sense question "does the Ear Force HPA2 5.1 still good competitor"

2:the shipping cost for separate products (JVC HARX700 + Zalman clip-on mic) are expensive  especially when it shipped from USA to our country(25$ for 1 pound of shipping weight), I know it looks like steeling but we r still lucky to get what we want considering all the rubbish in our market + we can get some small discount on overall cost

3:I've already read most of the posts in this thread and thats what makes me focus on all in one cost effective(in shipping) and good solution .

and thanks for all the efforts.


----------



## Frederik S (Oct 7, 2010)

Raptori I think if you make one order on amazon you only pay shipping once. And the JVCs are sold on there as far as I can remember. 

So maybe it is worth trying?


----------



## raptori (Oct 7, 2010)

Frederik S said:


> Raptori I think if you make one order on amazon you only pay shipping once. And the JVCs are sold on there as far as I can remember.
> 
> So maybe it is worth trying?



they are available now both the 700 and 900 JVCs
JVC HARX700 @35$
JVC HARX900 @59$


----------



## Kursah (Oct 8, 2010)

raptori said:


> Kursah your right but I didn't explain it all
> 
> 1:HPA2 5.1 released as far as I know in jun 2007 at least thats what reviews say and till now there r tons of headsets released since then so thats why the non-sense question "does the Ear Force HPA2 5.1 still good competitor"
> 
> ...



HPA2 5.1 rev2 was released in late 2008, it uses USB power for the amp instead of 120v wall socket power. But around 2007 sounds right...I caught wind of them around the time CoD4 was released, prior to that I used garbage headsets.

Some like the Roccat Kave 5.1 (iirc that's the name) more... You did say your market is rubbish...but maybe theres a diamond in the rough somewhere over that way?

The JVC's are a good, affordable, and durable start for all around listening with decent gaming abilities. But if you're set on the HPA2's, they are pretty good and will sound louder and a tad crisper when connected directly to onboard audio due to having the in-line amplifier. Where as the JVC's will only use the power from the 3.5mm audio output...which is why a sound card with more power out would do both good. One thing about the HPA2's is that they're an open headphone...so sound leaks in and out. That's why I prefer closed like the JVC's (the 700's are semi-open, with a very, very small ring vent...but isolate decently). In my application I gotta have closed back 'phones to keep more sound in and intrusive sound out...that and keep my roommate sane lol. But the HPA2's can go very loud even off of onboard audio, and while some have done it, I really don't recommend the JVC's (which are pretty easy to power...the 700's at least are) without a dedicated sound card to push 'em. 

Keep doing some research and asking questions, you'll get something that'll do the trick!


----------



## raptori (Oct 8, 2010)

I just want to share some updates
I found a Sennheiser store but its kinda more dedicated towards TV channels products and here what I've found :
HD280 @ $125  
HD215 @ $65
HD202 @$50

I think non of them will do the job especially at those prices but they have some good quality gold plated cables for future needs and here what I'm settled with

1-HPA2 
2-JVC700 or 900 + clip on mic if I get good shipping discount 

I'll give my review as soon as I get any of them


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 17, 2010)

Do USB input headsets bypass the sound card?


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 17, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Do USB input headsets bypass the sound card?



yes they do, they use their inbuild one  hope that helps you


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 17, 2010)

anybody here uses the K701 for gaming?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 17, 2010)

The K701s look nice, but out of my price range.

I'm torn bwtween the JVC RX700s and the Audio Technica ATH-AD700s.  The $50 price difference isn't an issue, I have about $140 I want to spend on some cans.  They are only for gaming, and I'm looking at getting a cheap X-Fi XtremeGamer from E-Bay.  I just wanted positoning, and am sure this should be better than onboard.  Unless someone has a X-Fi Forte they want to unload


----------



## The Witcher (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi guys, I want to ask you what is the best headphones/headsets in this price range ($100 to $150)

Currently I've a Razer 5.1 headset, which has a decent sound quality but the positioning is just messed up because of compatibility issue in my motherboard.

First I was thinking about getting the PC 350 when it used to be $125, but now that they have released the PC 360 ($270) the prices of the 350 raised to almost $170.

I've seen many people here recommending the AD700, do you think that it's better than the Sennheiser PC300s ?

By the way, I'm looking for: 

1. Best Sound quality possible.

2. Good sound staging.

3. A good bass (optional).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Witcher (Oct 17, 2010)

ok, I've done a short research about the AD700, many people says that it has a very light bass, the question is, how light ? 

I'm not a heavy music listener but I like to hear music when I do my projects 

I hope that any AD700 could give me his feedback about the bass. 

Sorry for asking too much questions

Thanks again


----------



## Kursah (Oct 17, 2010)

The AD700's are highly recommended for gaming, they are open back so they leak sound in and out, but have a larger sound stage than many closed back headphones. They are also bass light and for that many will recommend them for gaming and not music as much...though with a good sound card and/or headphone amp you could EQ and push some more bass through them. Beyond that there are the A700's which are the same but closed back, so they will have more bass. Though I don't see them recommended nearly as much for gaming, being closed back their soundstage will be less open...which for some is a bunk deal.

I prefer closed headphones or semi-closed for the fact I need some sound isolation, I like good bass, and can't afford a monster open heapdhone that can produce good bass (again with the right driving setup). I recommend the JVC HARX 700's a lot because for the price and for someone going from headsets to headphones the change is generally very impressive, they are a great starter and at the price they have been at (around $33-40) they an amazing value. 

What a lot of people at places like head-fi seem to end up is having an open gaming headphone and then something else tuned more for their musical preferences. I prefer a better all-in-one solution which means my headphones are the perfect gaming or music phones, but are capable of both at least decently to my ears. If you can, you may try to get to a guitar shop or similar to see if they have headphones on display, try different types to see what sound fits ya.

I am personally thinking of selling my Denon D2000's and going with a set of buyer DT990's or similar in the future...but I love the D2000's...It'll just be tough to spend so much on headphones again, when to my ears and after a couple quick and easy mods to the HARX700's...the D2000's really only beat them out in comfort and a little more open-ness in soundstage, a little more bass and a little more treble...none of which is worth $200+ when the JVC's are $35+. You may also check into the HARX 900, supposed to have even more bass capability and a more open soundstage though still being closed back.

I hear a ton of good about the AD700's for gaming, but that's about it...I'd rather not have 2-3 headphones to listen to games, movies and music. So that should definitely be some food for thought...I'm sure more suggestions will come this way, but also do check out head-fi.org for a lot more info on heapdhones.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the comprehensive response.  I did check out Head-fi, and was happy to see a few of your posts there.  

The HARX700s look tough to beat, I wish they looked more comfortable.  I have an enoromous mongloidal head that my pea size brain rattles around in, and after suffering over a year in these Platronic bags of crap, I was looking to pamper aforementioned mellon in comfort.

The biggest drawback for me with the reportedly comfy a700s would be the open back.  I usually game after the family has hit the rack, so a closed can would be much quiter, albeit hotter with a chance of sweat.  I'm not a bass thumper, so a diminished low end would be fine.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 17, 2010)

What do guys think of the Corsair HS1 headset? It looks pretty nice.


----------



## Ra97oR (Oct 17, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> anybody here uses the K701 for gaming?



I did that a while ago. Not too bad actually, still prefer my AD1000PRM so I sold it onwards.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 17, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> What do guys think of the Corsair HS1 headset? It looks pretty nice.



They spurred my question in post #301.  I decided to take the good advice offered in this thread and get a $50 sound card and a 50ish dollar set of headphones, which I'm confident will give a much better result for the same price.

The HS2s do look nice, though.  The video cannot be fully trusted, as no one will design and build something and then tell you it's mediocre.


----------



## Ra97oR (Oct 17, 2010)

EssenceST + HA5000 + AD1000PRM is so awesome... I wonder should I try a higher-end source. 

Tried using the DAC on my iBasso D2+, EssenceST sounds better hands down.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 17, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> They spurred my question in post #301.  I decided to take the good advice offered in this thread and get a $50 sound card and a 50ish dollar set of headphones, which I'm confident will give a much better result for the same price.
> 
> The HS2s do look nice, though.  The video cannot be fully trusted, as no one will design and build something and then tell you it's mediocre.



Truth. I believe Corsair does know what they're doing in the sound dept., but it would probably be smart to wait for a future model. Buying a company's first model puts you in the position of a guinea pig.


----------



## The Witcher (Oct 18, 2010)

Man, I really don't know, I'm afraid of buying the AD700 and ending up with no bass....

Maybe I should save money and get the AD900....


----------



## The Witcher (Oct 18, 2010)

OK, I've limited the options to the AD700 and the ATH-M50.

ATH-AD700: Price: $87

Pros:

1. Supposed to have an excellent sound stage.

2. It's an Open-air design which is more comfortable for me.

Cons:

1. Many complain about the bass, some say that it has very light bass, and some say that it doesn't any bass at all.



The ATH-M50: Price: $115

Pros:

1. Supposed to have a very good sound quality which some people claim that it even beats the Dr.Dre Beats headphones which are like x4 more expensive. 

2. An excellent bass.

Cons: 

1.It has closed-in-ear design (leather) which isn't comfortable for me.

2. I don't know about it's sound stage capability. 

So guys, any suggestions ?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 18, 2010)

My ATH-AD700s will be here Wednesday.  I'll let you know.  I wouldn't worry, like Kursah said, bass can be dealt with in the EQ.  I bought them strictly for gaming, however, so I'm not concerned.  There are heaps of good info on almost all cans at Head-fi.  I was totally confident in the recommendations about how good the JVCs are, I just had the extra cash.

I also bought a refurbished X-fi Xtreme Gamer.  Not the best, I know, but will suffice for my needs.  I was just after positioning.  Besides that, my mATX doesn't have an extra PCI-E for something nice, so I had to rule out a Forte.


----------



## casual swift (Oct 26, 2010)

Perfect I was looking for a thread on headphones. I wanted to talk about the Turtle Beach x41's. I invested in these last year. As you know they are optimized for xbox 360 but recently I started using them with my pc. 

I really feel you get what you pay for with this set. Extremely light, excellent 5.1 sound quality. For  determing locations based on sound alone these are the best headphones I have ever used. Battery life leaves something to be desired but I can lice with that as long as I'm stocked on rechargeable batteries. Overall, 5/5. 

I don't know if anybody else has these, but the only problem if using them with a pc is that the mic connection uses what I BELIEVE is a 2.5mm jack. (the smaller connection used on the xbox controllers). There's some figuring you need to do to get the mic to work properly with your sound card but I will investigate this further and get back to you.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 8, 2010)

i have turtle beach HPA-2 with real 5.1, well it have great sound but seems my bad luck give me a piece with bad amplifier it's have problems when i put it in creative x-fi titanium so i should put it in built in realtek sound to make it work, i lose some quality but still work nice


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 10, 2010)

casual swift said:


> Perfect I was looking for a thread on headphones. I wanted to talk about the Turtle Beach x41's. I invested in these last year. As you know they are optimized for xbox 360 but recently I started using them with my pc.
> 
> I really feel you get what you pay for with this set. Extremely light, excellent 5.1 sound quality. For  determing locations based on sound alone these are the best headphones I have ever used. Battery life leaves something to be desired but I can lice with that as long as I'm stocked on rechargeable batteries. Overall, 5/5.
> 
> I don't know if anybody else has these, but the only problem if using them with a pc is that the mic connection uses what I BELIEVE is a 2.5mm jack. (the smaller connection used on the xbox controllers). There's some figuring you need to do to get the mic to work properly with your sound card but I will investigate this further and get back to you.



You can buy micro-jack to mini-jack converters online.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Nov 10, 2010)

Has anyone tried a ASUS Xonar Essence STX + Shure SRH840 Combo? If so what was/is it like price to performance wise?


----------



## CJCerny (Nov 10, 2010)

The Witcher said:


> OK, I've limited the options to the AD700 and the ATH-M50.
> 
> ATH-AD700: Price: $87
> 
> ...



All closed headphones, including the M50, do not have much of a soundstage. What they do have is bass. That is the nature of a closed headphone.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 10, 2010)

Why have only just discovered this thread?!?!? Keep it up guys!


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 10, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> Why have only just discovered this thread?!?!? Keep it up guys!



This thread starts and stops whenever it likes, and people head over to Head-fi for better news, reviews and stuff.


----------



## majestic12 (Nov 11, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> This thread starts and stops whenever it likes, and people head over to Head-fi for better news, reviews and stuff.



You read my mind with that.  Head-fi has as much about headphones and accessories as TPU has about computers.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 11, 2010)

If it wasn't for this thread, I wouldn't have known about Head-fi


----------



## Kursah (Nov 12, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> This thread starts and stops whenever it likes, and people head over to Head-fi for better news, reviews and stuff.



Yep this thread was inspired by my experiences at Head-Fi and my willingness to share it here on TPU seeing as noone else had done anything close to what this thread started as or has become. Thanks to all those that have donated their experiences, and I plan to add some more in the future. This is thread starts and stops when someone needs help finding headphones/headsets, though at the end of the day this is a hard topic because of so many variables from source, ears, listening preference, driving power, etc...it may be a humble effort, but I figured it would be better than nothing at all.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 12, 2010)

better this way than scattered threads about headphones once every 2 months


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 12, 2010)

Please remember that we actually have one headphone related review per two weeks on average: Review section - Headphones filter on


----------



## Kursah (Nov 13, 2010)

Frederik S said:


> Please remember that we actually have one headphone related review per two weeks on average: Review section - Headphones filter on



Please remember, that I have also linked TPU's headphone reviews by our very own Frederik S in at the top spot in my review listings detailed on the OP review grid:  *TPU's Headphone/Headset Thread ORIGINAL POST*


----------



## motasim (Nov 16, 2010)

... firstly; thank you Kursah, and all the guys for the nice effort ...

... I have a question for the experts; I'm building an HTPC gaming rig and I'm not sure which sound card to get. Main use is gaming ( in which case it'll be paired with Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME headset) and watching Blu-ray movies (in which case it'll be paired with a surround sound-bar type speakers [Yamaha YSP-2200 Digital Sound Projector]), I'm considering many sound cards but quite inclined to go with Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD, what do you think guys? ...


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 17, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Has anyone tried a ASUS Xonar Essence STX + Shure SRH840 Combo? If so what was/is it like price to performance wise?



I dont have any Shure cans. I do have many Senns 555/595/650/598 coming in the mail, some AT's and BeyerD's. All sound absolutely stunning when connected to the STX. Love this soundcard


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 17, 2010)

dont forget to try out your headphones in the virtual barber shop!

http://www.noob.us/entertainment/amazing-digital-surround-sound-virtual-barbershop/


----------



## raptori (Nov 17, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> dont forget to try out your headphones in the virtual barber shop!
> 
> http://www.noob.us/entertainment/amazing-digital-surround-sound-virtual-barbershop/



epic, amazing, perfect


----------



## motasim (Nov 17, 2010)

motasim said:


> ... firstly; thank you Kursah, and all the guys for the nice effort ...
> 
> ... I have a question for the experts; I'm building an HTPC gaming rig and I'm not sure which sound card to get. Main use is gaming ( in which case it'll be paired with Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME headset) and watching Blu-ray movies (in which case it'll be paired with a surround sound-bar type speakers [Yamaha YSP-2200 Digital Sound Projector]), I'm considering many sound cards but quite inclined to go with Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD, what do you think guys? ...



... ehmmmm ... guys?  ...


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 17, 2010)

motasim said:


> ... ehmmmm ... guys?  ...



Eh, you missed my earlier post? (about how this thread is slow)

While I don't have much experience on recommending sound cards, I would stay away from Creative unless you are fine with frustration, something along the lines of Claro XT? or Asus Xonar Essence/D2x?


----------



## Kursah (Nov 18, 2010)

Meh...many people say they're frustrated with Creative cards...I honestly haven't had that much frustration with lower to mid-end creative cards, but had heard about a ton of bad about the first gen PCI-e Creative cards. Not so much now-a-days with people I know and work with on builds. There is plenty to search for here on the forums motasim, along with your own thread. This thread is more about headphones as the primary topic more than anything (hence the title  ), not really set towards speakers or sound cards.

But I do highly recommend the Auzen X-Fi Forte for it's solid use of Creative's X-Fi chip and drivers, and adding a dedicated and moddable headphone amplifier. It's a solid performer, solid drivers and fairly spendy if you can find one...but worth every penny for someone like me that uses it on a daily basis, be it music, movies or games. Auzen, Asus and Creative all make good cards, but I will say it seems Auzen and Asus provide more bang for the buck. It also seems Asus is more towards the Music listeners and Auzen is more towards the gamers. There are actually quite a few good options out there, but even getting a used Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music (read my reviews in the OP), it'll make a HUGE difference between onboard audio...though with speakers..that I cannot answer as I rarely use my Logitech X-230 2.1 speakers...and the sub has the speaker amp...so it's a pretty simple unit, but sounds pretty good with eq tuning and get's the job done when I need more than headphones.

Hope that helps man! But please next time, keep in mind this thread is for headphones, that's what I dedicated it to...and yes it is slow for that reason as Fourstaff pointed out..hopefully we'll start seeing more TPU user headphone reviews submitted, but if not the OP has plenty of links to getcha going if you decide to take the headphone route.


----------



## majestic12 (Nov 18, 2010)

motasim said:


> ... ehmmmm ... guys?  ...



The PC360 doesn't have the toughest of requirements to get a lot out of it.  It's a combination of low-impedance (50ohms?) and high sensitivity (112dB+/-) which should be fine with most any sound card, but the standard for higher quality usually leads one to the Xonar Essence line.  I think I recommended the used X-fi that was offered for cheap, because if it doesn't work well, you can always sell it for what you paid and get something better.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 26, 2010)

How do all of you keep your cans when not in use?  I just leave them lying on my desk, but I can see how that may eventually make them misshapen.  I have seen pics of people that have mannequin heads to keep them on, but that seems a little bit much.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 26, 2010)

I use those 3m wall hooks with the command removable strips to hang them. Works out very well..some guys on Head Fi use bananna hangers, etc. It's just nice to keep the headphones off my desk and outta the way when I don't use them, granted I also have a lot of other crap on my desk lol so it's just one more layer that needs cleared off.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the good idea, the command hook works great.  Plus I hung my wife's broom in the closet with one of the others


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Thanks for the good idea, the command hook works great.  Plus I hung my wife's broom in the closet with one of the others
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101202/003.jpg



i tend to just have my hanging like this


----------



## n-ster (Dec 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i tend to just have my hanging like this
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101202/Capture122.jpg



I am now using this method thanks to you  Never thought of it... you'd think they'd fall but they don't at all


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 2, 2010)

That just blew my mind.  Works smashingly.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Dec 2, 2010)

Im going to put you guys to work lol. My friend wants a headset for gaming, but he mainly wants it for music he listens to a LOT of music thats actually how his first headset died he turns it up really loud and listens to music. I showed him a couple of headphones and gaming headsets and he still doesnt know I'd name you all what I showed him but I dont remember most of them. price range is about 150 nothing more than that good luck guys! And thanks for the huge help.

Headphones I've showed him:
AD700
HD555
Astro Gaming Headset
Tritton 5.1
This is all I can remember


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 2, 2010)

here's another pair to show him... http://store.razerzone.com/store/ra...parentCategoryID.35096300/categoryId.40856100

what's his budget...

as for where i put my cans... i usually have my comp "wear" them when not in use lol. They're a set of White-Westinghouse WHP-2024. They have pretty good sound and great bass.


----------



## majestic12 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm waiting on the Mrs. to make me some headphone stands out of stained glass.  Until then, I'm keeping the headphones I use the most on the top level of my desk.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 2, 2010)

This is my first post here. It's a great forum and I visit daily, since I quit drinking three years ago I developed a strage interest in al things PC plus my son is an avid gamer (he's 15 now). That a very short intro and now on to this topic. We have a pair of Roccat Kave (headset with detachable mic) which are 5.1 "real" which means they are fed by 4 jacks analogue straight from the soundcard (Asus Xonar D1, the one which is PCI compared to Xonar DX which is PCI- E otherwise they are the same soundcards). Since we live in Europe and Roccat is a company from Germany it is easier to find these here. High quality product, leather and aluminium, solid, great design and finish but most of all they sound great in 5.1 games and movies. Very good reviews out there, if you want to check others more specialised than me. For music they are just good and not exceptional mainly because the sound you will hear comes only through front speakers - stereo -(every can has three speakers incorporated). I'm not much of a headset fan, my son is in charge as I prefer the amplifier and speakers, exclusive stereo - I listen to lots of music. So, if you are into gaming and movies and real 5.1 through headphones then with a Kave and a good soundcard you can't go wrong. If your main target is music then go for Senns, AKG, Beyer Dynamic or whatever you consider OK. I might add that those would cost more.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 2, 2010)

I have wondered about the performance of those Roccats, they have a wonderful styling.  With a multiple channelled headphone, do you select 5.1 in your soundcard control panel, or stick with the headphone setting? 
Thanks for the info.  Also, welcome


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 2, 2010)

You do select from the soundcard panel to output to 5.1. Our Xonar has also Dolbys galore but what Dolby does is to emulate surround on stereo headphones. We do not use this because with Kave they have separate channels and also you have a desk remote control on the cord with which you can adjust levels - with nice sliders - on four separate channels front, center, sub and rear plus a general volume control and mic mute. So you output directly the sound that is processed by the soundcard. You have to pass through your soundcard's control panel or through onboard sound but remember also to tell Windows about that. If you have set the output through Kave to be 5.1 and you have only stereo - as in music - then you will hear only the front speakers regardless of the settings in the controls panel. But believe me, music also sounds good. Did I mention that they also vibrate at some low frequencies - great for some gamers.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Dec 2, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> here's another pair to show him... http://store.razerzone.com/store/ra...parentCategoryID.35096300/categoryId.40856100
> 
> what's his budget...



his budget is 150(not including tax and crap)


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't think I would ever want to own another pair with drivers smaller than 50mm.  Much more comfy.  Something to consider.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 3, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Im going to put you guys to work lol. My friend wants a headset for gaming, but he mainly wants it for music he listens to a LOT of music thats actually how his first headset died he turns it up really loud and listens to music. I showed him a couple of headphones and gaming headsets and he still doesnt know I'd name you all what I showed him but I dont remember most of them. price range is about 150 nothing more than that good luck guys! And thanks for the huge help.
> 
> Headphones I've showed him:
> AD700
> ...



Does he have a decent sound card? If not, I'd recommend (as I usually do) a good sound card (possibly with an integrated HP amp) and a pair of JVC HARX700/900.

the AD700 is good for gaming, but most dislike for music, no bass, no impact, very tinny on music. HD555 I'm not entirely sure, but I'm sure it'd be ok.

Honestly, I'd rather see him get a real pair of headphones and a Zalman clip-on mic. The JVC's are VERY durable, they are large tho. But they put out some serious sound and can have a very ample amount of bass. They work well for gaming also. Plus they've blown away every gaming headset I've ever owned, and when modded (to my ears) compete with a $200+ set of Denon D2000's sound-wise....for closer to $30-40 (or used to be, I got my HARX700 for $34 shipped from Buy.com over a year ago...). Just some food for thought, check out the OP as I did submit quite a few reviews along with a list of user submitted reviews and TPU HP/Headset reviews.

Find out what he's after beyond loud sound, find out what he's driving them with, if he wants open headphones that leak sound in and out but have a larger sound stage or closed that or more isolated with more bass. All of the headphones you list all excel well in certain areas, but I don't think any are really directly comparable. Honestly I'd add a few more to the list...if he's more for music, and likes an agressive sound for rock, etc, and doesn't mind open, he might consider the Grado SR60i for around $60-80-ish. There's a lot of options, and while Gaming Headsets simplify this, the quality of sound is sacrificed and most don't even realize it. That's why I push for people go spend $30-40 instead of $150 to see what they can achieve with headphones and then go from there. I also highly recommend a sound card, even an old X-Fi Xtreme Music as mine ran my headphones quite well, had a very useful EQ and could crank some serious volume...it simply crushed onboard sound in direct comparisons using my JVC HARX700 for testing.

Hope that helps!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Dec 3, 2010)

Great stuff thanks it helps quite a bit. He does have a sound card it is a fatality xfi sound card. I have AD700's I showed him but he doesnt seem interested in headphones that huge sitting on your head


----------



## ShadowGA (Dec 19, 2010)

*Can you recommend a wireless headset? Will wireless work?*

Hi,
My Steelseries 5HV2 headset is beginning to fail - i have to punch it sometimes to get sound it both sides, so some connection is loose i suspect. Therefore I am looking to get a new one to replace it.

I really liked the comfort in this headset with the open ear pads that surrounds the ears - so a new headset should preferably be similar in this way, and I'd also like a new headset to have a microphone attached if possible. However, can external microphones work well enough for communication when gaming? This would open up for some more possibilities.

I havevn't been particular happy with the sound quality in this Steelseries, it is very high pitched and any kind of low frequency bass is completely non-existant. It's especially irritating when listening to music, it sounds very dull.

I have been looking a bit on Sennheiser RS 160, but it doesn't have a microphone. Do you have any suggestions? Will wireless even work alright?

I use the headphones for both music (just at home at the PC, so no requirements in terms of being portable) and gaming.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 19, 2010)

theirs a sticky..

 *TPU's Gaming Headphone/Headset Thread*


----------



## ShadowGA (Dec 19, 2010)

Ah ok sry didnt see that 
However, it doesn't seem like there are so much info on the RS 170. 

I did a little more research and it seems like the Sennheiser HD 360 is a really nice headset - it's wired but got a mic too.

The RS 170 and HD 360 are about the same price, so which one of these would you recommend? I'll probably be using them about equally much for gaming and music listening.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2010)

ask in the stickied thread, at least there users with the knowledge you seek will all be in one place.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 19, 2010)

Alternatively, head towards Head-fi, they are nuts about their headphones.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi guys and merry Christmas! I need some help, I am looking for a pair of ear buds they can be in ear or just normal buds just something for my mp3 player you can either give me a company or just give me some links to really good ones. I know you guys can do this you helped out my friend quite a lot and he is going for the razer megalodon headset thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 21, 2010)

Head Direct RE0s are some of the best made, and only $79, down from $200.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Head-Direct/RE0/4.html
http://www.head-direct.com/product_detail.php?p=38

I have the RE2s, and I love them.  Wear them all day long at work.  They are a little light on bass, but very precise.  They are now $29, down from $99.
http://www.head-direct.com/product_detail.php?p=23


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Dec 21, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Head Direct RE0s are some of the best made, and only $79, down from $200.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Head-Direct/RE0/4.html
> http://www.head-direct.com/product_detail.php?p=38
> 
> ...



Holy crap! thanks! Imma definitely check out these


----------



## Kursah (Dec 21, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Hi guys and merry Christmas! I need some help, I am looking for a pair of ear buds they can be in ear or just normal buds just something for my mp3 player you can either give me a company or just give me some links to really good ones. I know you guys can do this you helped out my friend quite a lot and he is going for the razer megalodon headset thanks for the help everyone!



For around $20 shipped I picked up the Meelec M9's, and I gotta say I'm very impressed. I use them with my Sansa Fuze v2 w/Rockbox...pretty damn amazing and can provide very good sound. I used JVC HA-FX34 Marshmallows before..and while I was impressed with those...the M9's are amazing in comparison. Though I don't use them for gaming at all or the sort so I haven't posted a review here yet.

And right now with every pair purchased at $19.99, a pair is sent overseas to our military...how cool is that? Along with that you get a solid pair of buds, a case, cable organizer and 3 extra sets of rubber cushions. And they sound very good for the price imho.

http://www.meelec.com/MEElectronics_M9_Hi_Fi_Sound_Isolating_Earphone_p/earphone-m9-mee-og.htm


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 22, 2010)

a small review of the ATH-M50 from Audio Technica

got them for 150US$ from the local shop 

Pro : 
- Very easy to drive (15% on windows is loud enough)
- Exceptional Sound Quality for its price
- Circumaural (doesn't touch your ear)
- superb isolation
- coiled cord (win)
- good soundstage for closed headphone
- sparkly treble and extension is good
- bass extension, quality, quantity is one of the best for its price
- a bit recessed mid
- suitable for all music genre

Cons : 
- a bit heavy on the head
- a bit tight clamping
- ears can get hot after 2-3hours of use


the review : 
when i first received this headphone, im a bit dissapointed of its sound quality, bass is a bit boomy, treble extension is average. after listening for about 45 minutes, bass tightens up, treble is more sparkly, and extension on both ends improves, soundstage also increased,
i first tried it with Ichiban no Takaramono (Original Ver.), all of the instrument sound so clear and separated, the piano, the bass and the guitar all sounds separated and full.
when i changed to bass heavy song, this headphone can produce deep bass (30Hz-50Hz), without breaking a sweat, the bass doesnt covers other frequency spectrum, 

the frequency response of this headphone is flat with a slight bump on the low bass section and a slight dip on the midrange section, is sound signature is not fatiguing for long session listening and for gaming, ears do get hot a bit, but its still very comfortable cans to wear, 
its not as comfortable as AD700 or AD1000PRM, but its very comfortable for a studio monitoring headphone.

i've never tried this headphone for gaming, but im pretty sure it can do better than the PC350 that AFAIk uses HD595 driver but in a closed cup,

and M50 sounds better than almost all of the gaming headphones under 200US$ mark,


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 24, 2010)

A little revival on my part, eh?








*Tritton AX720* - :shadedshu


*Pros:*

Semi-optical input
Supports Dolby Digital and Pro Logic II
Removable microphone
Compatible with PC, xBox and PS3

*Cons:*

Somewhat uncomfortable ear pieces
Slightly heavy design
Spiderweb connectivity
(For PC users) Designed more friendly for consoles
2-channel output
Rather expensive (about $130 USD)

*Review:*

I had high hopes for this headset, but was rather disappointed.  For playback, one must make use of a decoder box (which comes with the headset), which brings me to my first major gripe with the unit: connectivity.  A few wires here and there is alright, but the decoder box uses a DC adapter which must be plugged into a wall outlet.  This is understandable for console users as USB connections are rather limited . . . but, IMHO, the option to have the decoder powered by USB should've been available.  Even with console users, having to hunt down another free wall outlet can be a chore in the first place.  Input to the decoder is handled via a rather short optical cable, which limits the decoder's placement to whatever unit you're hooking up to.  From there, an analogue PS2 cable connects the box to the headset.  If you're using an xBox or PS3, there's further connections to be made for xBox Live support or Voice to PS3.  On the bright side, the decoder box supports two headset outputs - should you have a friend over for a gaming session.  Still, you're left with a mess of wires going every which way from the decoder box - couple with the massive amounts of connections already in place from your PC or console, it can simply add to the mess.

The decoder box itself must have it's power turned on to recieve any playback, and the unit has it's own volume +/- buttons . . . for PC users, output from the decoder does not appear to be affected by your audio driver software, and not all applications seem to affect it either; this results in the need to adjust volume levels at the decoder.  There is an in-line unit which allows the user to adjust volume and microphone levels (as well as turning on the in-line output amp), but some further volume adjustment will be necessary at the box.  Dolby output can be turned on and off at the box, and the unit supports a couple of different playback options - either "movie/game" mode or "music" mode, which adjusts how sounds are "positioned" for playback.  The unit itself is rather lightweight, and seems of fairly sturdy construction.  

Playback is excellent for 2-channel, even more-so with Dolby support . . . but, at the same time, you're stuck with 2-channel support (where-as Dolby support sounds *tons* better with an actual multi-channel setup).  If your audio hardware supports it, you can kinda "fake" 4.1 or 5.1 playback . . . DDL takes up the slack in "expanding" the output to sound more like you're actually using a multi-channel setup, coupled with most PC audio hardware that's capable of positional audio.  But you're still left with a stereo channel mix, which sounds extremelly evident in media which supports true multi-channel playback (some forms of audio, HD-DVD/Blu Ray, some games, etc.) . . . sounds which would originate from the rear tend to have a muddy sound which affects forward placement as well.  A big gripe I have, though, is that they've used the optical connectivity as a major selling point, when instead the headset is actually using analogue.  Sure, there's the digital connectivity between your hardware and the decoder box, but from there's it's passed to an analogue PS2 connector, then to two 3.5mm mini-jacks at the "break-away" connector (one for the headphones, the other for mic).

The headset itself can be a little uncomfortable, although they're very sturdy.  The ear pieces are rectangular in nature, and the padding is quite stiff.  They do an excellent job of isolating outside sounds, though, but don't offer much breathability.  I don't foresee this unit mearly falling apart from being roughed around - they definitely designed it to stand up to the abuse gamers put their equipment through.  The in-line controller incorporates a "break-away" design, where the unit will split in two should you both ends of the cable be pulled hard enough.  In instances where one end of the cable has become entangled around something, you don't need to worry about ripping the headset off your head . . . but, if the cable is being pulled at the decoder box, it's lightweight design will ensure the box is pulled off of wherever it's sitting . . .

Once up and running, I set these headsets through a slew of playback tests with two different audio cards: a Creative X-FI Titanium Fatal1ty supporting native optical and an Auzentech X-Fi Bravura 7.1 with the optical-coaxial digital adapter - I wanted to hear how this headset would sound when paired with an upper-end gaming audio card, and an upper-end "audiophile" card. 

I used the following for music playback:

*Front Line Assembly - "Providence"* - a broad electronic track, with lots of percussion, accompanied by synthlines, samples and opera-esque vocals.  Reproduction was decent.  The vocals were clear, as was the synthlines and background sounds and samples.  The percussion tracks felt weak, though, especially the timpani drums rolling in the background (which give this track it's true sense of power).  The track felt a little muddy without the expanse multi-channel playback provides, with the bass and drums frequently overlapping each other.  Otherwise, the track's broad range kept from focusing too heavily on the weaknesses of the headset.

*Hybrid - "Finished Symphony"* - another broad electronic track, combining elements of techno and trance with an actual symphony.  The electronic portions of this track were clear and crisp, but the sound of the strings suffered greatly.  Instead of the strings feeling like they're driving the track forward, it sounded more like they were simply along for the ride.  With the many quieter parts of the track, the headset's weaknesses became really apparent, especially with bass reproduction.

*Gorillaz - "Dirty Harry"* - good track with strong vocals, percussion and keyboard.  Playback was rather quite excellent with this track.  Bass repoduction (which had been a weakness of the last two tracks) sounded excellent with the Gorillaz tight bass lines.  Vocals were clear as well.  The keyboard line wasn't as clear as I like to hear, but it didn't sound like it was being heavily drowned out, either.

*The Offspring - "You're Gonna Go Far Kid"* - Typical rock track.  Another track with excellent playback.  Cymbals and guitar were extremely clear and crisp, as were the vocals, and the bass line wasn't drowning out the track.  Drums sounded a little weak, though.

*СЛОТ - "Конец света — нет Интернет@"* - Another typical rock track, although heavy on the bass and drums.  Playback was decent, but not great.  Vocals and guitar were clear, both the track's bass and drums just sounded like a muddy mess, losing a lot of power from this track.

For gaming, I played about an hour in *Metro2033*, *Call of Duty: Modern Warfare*, *Crysis* and *STALKER: Call of Pripyat*.  Across all titles, playback was similar in performance.  Gunshots were crips and clear, as were many ambient sounds and much of the in-game music.  Explosions were crisp as well, but lacking in bass.  The biggest weakness I noticed was in positional audio.  All titles are known for having exceptional audio engines and playback positioning, but many times I felt disoriented trying to locate where sounds were coming from . . . especially during instances when there was a lot going on nearby - sounds were drowning each other out quite frequently.  For slower paced games, this headset would probably be alright, but has a hard time standing up to numerous nearby sounds.

Overall, I'm rather disappointed with this unit - at least at the unit's $130 USD price, and would be hard pressed to recommend this unit to any avid PC gamer.  Perhaps if true 5.1 output were provided (instead of the 2-channel output), it's price would seem more justified . . . but, I've used other units priced much lower that have better sound output.  Playback is decent, but not impressive in the least, even with Dolby support.  Comparatively, Razer's Baraccuda HP-1 headset sounds night and day better than this unit, and is nearly half the price (although it lacks digital connectivity and Dolby support).  The optical connectivity marketing point is misleading (IMHO), as optical/digital does not exist between the decoder box and the speakers.

My final recommendation: pass on these and look for something else.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 24, 2010)

On a side note, I'm trying to get a hold of a pair of these:  Pioneer SE-DIR800C for testing.

Kinda nervous by the "virtual" 5.1 provided by Dolby (the headset is only 2-channel) and it's "wireless" setup, but the specs are impressive and the headset gets superb reviews (not surprising, IMHO, considering the manufacturer).

Will keep y'all posted


----------



## Kursah (Dec 24, 2010)

As long as the Dolby Headset part is a controllable feature like X-Fi's CMMS-3D you'll be fine. I use CMMS in games only, FPS primarily...really beyond that it's not useful to me...and it generally destroys music, though there are some songs I do enjoy with it enabled.

The specs are impressive for sure, but I just dunno about wireless. Keep us posted for sure!

I think I'll stick with my JVC and Denon headphones for now! Though I am still debating trying something different along the lines of Grado or Beyer DT880 or 990. Will have to wait till spring or later at this point though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 24, 2010)

I need headphones for my receiver. thinking of Denon AH-D1001 or Shure SRH440.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 24, 2010)

Kursah said:


> As long as the Dolby Headset part is a controllable feature like X-Fi's CMMS-3D you'll be fine. I use CMMS in games only, FPS primarily...really beyond that it's not useful to me...and it generally destroys music, though there are some songs I do enjoy with it enabled.
> 
> The specs are impressive for sure, but I just dunno about wireless. Keep us posted for sure!
> 
> I think I'll stick with my JVC and Denon headphones for now! Though I am still debating trying something different along the lines of Grado or Beyer DT880 or 990. Will have to wait till spring or later at this point though.



I'm kinda worried over the Dolby upmixing - even with something like CMSS behind it.  Really, with the last headset I just reviewed, having CMSS available was really their only saving grace - but, I tried to keep the review as much to the headset as possible and not what you'd need to make them sound better 

I'm simply in the market for something to replace my beat-down Barracuda's . . . I'd prefer to stay with true 5.1, or find true 7.1, but they're few and far between.  It seems over the last year there's been an influx of "5.1" marketing, where manufacturers are adding Dolby support simply so they can claim 5.1 output, whether the headset is actual capable of native or not - and they they tend to neglect the number and/or types of drivers, and/or the frequency response (numerous drivers tend to have a few different FR listed - or a very broad range listed) in their specs .

IDK . . . I've come to the conclusion over the last two years that the whole of the audio market has suffered greatly from consumer ignorance.  Manufacturer's have gone on a marketing propaganda spree, simpyl because the consumer doesn't have any idea what they're looking at.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 24, 2010)

take a look at Turtle Beach they have a couple models now with multiple drivers.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah my HPA2's were a solid gaming headset, used them for years (see OP for review). Still one of the best gaming headsets I've tried...but now I'm spoiled by a true headphone, and just can't go back to a headset. My HPA2 mix and a couple zip ties turns any headphone I use into a headset. I gotta say my D2000 still do a sweet job for gaming audio and provide a good sense of space considering they're a closed can. The HPA2 were open though, and while they were damn good...I'd still take a pair of JVC HARX700 over them or any gaming headset I've tried to date...especially after a couple easy mods.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 24, 2010)

btw,, ill take a K701 with a matrix M-Stage over anything for gaming
you should try those combo..


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 30, 2010)

*sennheiser pc-350* LINK

I received this gaming head set for x-mas from the wife and so far I love them.

*PRO'S*
-nice and lite
-long cord
-closed can and they don't touch the ears
-nice soft foam around cans for hours of game play or listening to music
-collapsible for easy storage
-great sound and haven't had a hint of distortion even with the bass thumping
-excellent clarity from mic as I've been told by others while gaming
-excellent for killing the out side noise even when turned off
*CONS*

-not usb plug style
-thats all really


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry for the double post but I need help with sound settings.
This headset is my first real good gaming set and I'd like to know, is there a trick most use to get the best sound outta there head set?

I mean...

I play with the EQ settings while listening to MP3's and have the sound matched to my likeness.
But when I jump into a game it's like holly crap!!! BASS!!!! I need to lower the volume as my bones are vibrating lol. But really is there a setting I need to be concerned about for proper gaming sound? 

hear, I took some screen shots on what my settings are at. If there is something off would you kind ppl please help guide me on what needs to be adjusted?


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the Supreme Onboard X-Fi, but on stand alone Creative cards there are three modes, Entertainment, Gamer, and Create.  If this is true on your onboard X-Fi, then set up a sound configuration that you like in Gamer Mode, and simply switch to that mode via the console launcher prior to gaming.

I always do this for mine, because I have Entertainment Mode set up for 5.1, and gamer mode is for my headphones.  Don't forget to select the right speaker configuration.


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 30, 2010)

This may be a noobish question, but I can't stand it anymore. I have a (cheapish, but great sound quality) set of Skullcandy headphones, seen here (I have a different color, but whatever). I've used them on other devices, such as iPods and the like, and they can be extremely loud without loss of quality. However, when I use them on my computer, Windows will only let me turn them up so loud (not very loud at all). I'm tired of everything being medium loud, I wanna hear something! Is there a way to raise the limit or something? Thanks.


----------



## majestic12 (Dec 31, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Sorry for the double post but I need help with sound settings.
> This headset is my first real good gaming set and I'd like to know, is there a trick most use to get the best sound outta there head set?
> 
> I mean...
> ...



Yikes!  Doesn't it kill your ears having the equalizer set like that?!!  The treble must be piercing.  

Mine's turned off usually-


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> Yikes!  Doesn't it kill your ears having the equalizer set like that?!!  The treble must be piercing.
> 
> Mine's turned off usually-
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101230/EQ.jpg


Ummmm, na, I droped the treble a bit and it's nice ATM to listen to...

I'm kinda trying to work out x-fire atm... 5970 plus 5870 Tri-fire and so far the audio sounds great but im at the limit for a image restore...

i need to reload a fresh copy of W7 in the morning to get everything working the way it's suppose to...


----------



## Kursah (Dec 31, 2010)

It depends on quite a few things whether or not the use of EQ is necessary. I'd guess that most people out there would use an EQ to color the sound while others prefer a pure and flat sound. The first and foremost "thing" is your ear/listening preference. Some like bass, some like treble, some like all of the above, some like mids, etc. But if you gotta wimpy sound card, you might need a heavier EQ than a mixing setup or high end sound card, etc. I use EQ, mostly flat with some extra bass and a slight boost in the mids. But with my speakers to attain the sound I want out of my X-230's the bass goes waaay down, and the mid and treble get a boost.

Just pick a few of your favorite songs go for that in entertainment, then pick gaming mode and turn the EQ flat, maybe reduce the bass and go from there. Onboard X-Fi's have the console/mode too right? If not, you might just save a Gaming EQ instead. But I doubt what I listen to how I listen to it as a preference is what you prefer. So really messing around with the EQ is the best way to go. Honestly, I still tune my EQ's from time to time...it's a never ending deal but I am content with it how it is atm.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2010)

Kursah said:


> It depends on quite a few things whether or not the use of EQ is necessary. I'd guess that most people out there would use an EQ to color the sound while others prefer a pure and flat sound. The first and foremost "thing" is your ear/listening preference. Some like bass, some like treble, some like all of the above, some like mids, etc. But if you gotta wimpy sound card, you might need a heavier EQ than a mixing setup or high end sound card, etc. I use EQ, mostly flat with some extra bass and a slight boost in the mids. But with my speakers to attain the sound I want out of my X-230's the bass goes waaay down, and the mid and treble get a boost.
> 
> Just pick a few of your favorite songs go for that in entertainment, then pick gaming mode and turn the EQ flat, maybe reduce the bass and go from there. Onboard X-Fi's have the console/mode too right? If not, you might just save a Gaming EQ instead. But I doubt what I listen to how I listen to it as a preference is what you prefer. So really messing around with the EQ is the best way to go. Honestly, I still tune my EQ's from time to time...it's a never ending deal but I am content with it how it is atm.



The on-board don't have gaming and such options. But any way I seem to have found a medium between gaming and music.. i just made a game profile and load it b4 gaming.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 8, 2011)

*update* I have a great headset but it was bothering me that the on-board X-fi sound card was so limited. Just installed an Asus Xonar DX pci-e 7.1 audio card and WOW!!!

Finally Now I have the settings that make every thing sooooo much more enjoyable


----------



## Kursah (Jan 8, 2011)

It's amazing what a good feature set and solid sound card can do. Good to know the add-in/ship-with x-fi's aren't as good as I thought they might be. I love my Auzen Forte...wouldn't trade it for any other card out there! Glad you're happy man!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 8, 2011)

Kursah said:


> It's amazing what a good feature set and solid sound card can do. Good to know the add-in/ship-with x-fi's aren't as good as I thought they might be. I love my Auzen Forte...wouldn't trade it for any other card out there! Glad you're happy man!


I just cant believe the difference! Man where have I been? under a rock I guess 
The sound is nuts! I have all sorts of modes and even gaming mode  And the cards interface looks sweet, not plain and boring like the Creative X-fi one...


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 8, 2011)

damn, im still running an audigy 2 ZS, i must be really missing out


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2011)

A friend of mine is looking for some good ear buds OR behind the head for no more then 50 bucks. He uses this for gaming only. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 17, 2011)

I honestly don't know with ear buds that would be worth gaming with, but the buds I use are kickass with my sansa fuze. They are Meelec M9's, http://www.meelec.com/M9_Series_earphones_s/244.htm

For 19.99, they absolutely kick ass. I've had a few pair of skullcandy, jvc and noname buds...the M9's are by far the best I've used yet.

Though for behind the ear, Koss KSC75's are where it's at...look them up on head-fi. One of the most talked about headphones in it's class.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006B486K/?tag=tec06d-20

If he's using them for gaming only, have him consider a full-size headphone...while what I just suggested are good values in their class...the JVC HARX700's are pretty kickass in the closed full size headphone class also (check op)...and can generally be found at sub $40. Just some food for thought.


----------



## mcloughj (Jan 17, 2011)

I love my turtle beach X41 wireless headphones


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jan 22, 2011)

*I don't know what the hell you guys are talking about*



Mussels said:


> really? i had 202's many many years ago and thought they had way too MUCH bass.
> 
> oh and i have the CX300 II precisions (and got laughed at a few posts back) and find them to be quite comfortable and decent sounding for the price ($30 au, not the $100 retail)



I don't know what you guys are using to drive the HD 202s. I'm using the headphone output of my Pioneer VSX-1016 TSV receiver from the rear analog output of my X-Fi Fatality set at 192khz and the sound quality is amazing for $29.95.

They are so smooth and loud. They don't distort at all when being pushed and no matter what I listen to from Heavy Metal to the Neverending Story Soundtrack the depth of the soundstage is awesome. Color me impressed. They are way more comfortable than the Creative MK IIs and sound much better without having to adjust any equalization at all. Just go direct with no enhancements and play it loud.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> A friend of mine is looking for some good ear buds OR behind the head for no more then 50 bucks. He uses this for gaming only. What would you guys recommend?



I've said it before, and I'll say it again, I love my Head Direct RE2s.  WileE turned me on to them, and they are inexpensive.  Frederik S has some good reviews on the subject, with the step up, the RE0s.

http://www.head-direct.com/product_detail.php?p=23

EDIT:  I found he has a review for the RE2s, as well.  Rated 9.6.  At the time of the review, they were going for $80, now they are $30.  I really need to order a spare set.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Head-Direct/RE2/5.html


----------



## Frederik S (Jan 22, 2011)

If it has  to be earbuds then he should look into the Sunrise Audio products. We covered those on TPU a while back. Basically cheaper slightly more music Yuin earbuds. 

If in-ears are alright as well then definitely look into the RE2s and the Meelec in-ears that Kursah mentioned they are also priced sold at a great price. 

Behind ear, Koss KSC 35/75 are alright. Yuin G2A and G1A are better but cost a lot more.


----------



## Anisotonic (Jan 22, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> We have a pair of Roccat Kave.



Hey there mister, just a quick question for you... for 4 years I have been using the turtle beach hpa2 which is similar to the Kave, and of course I couldn't live without it anymore. however I have thought of upgrading it quite a few times, and the Kave is certainly a contender, what I have not managed to know however, is if the integrated amp produces any notable hiss when turned on and idle? that would be the only negative point of my cans, the amp, while powerful, is quite noisy. also, how would you describe the bass unit of the Kave? is it more of a boomy, shaky experience (mine are like that), or is it closer to the tighter, punchier approach to bass of a high-end 2.0 headphone? oh and are the pads thick enough so your ears don't touch the cups? cheers


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2011)

Robert-The-Rambler said:


> I don't know what you guys are using to drive the HD 202s. I'm using the headphone output of my Pioneer VSX-1016 TSV receiver from the rear analog output of my X-Fi Fatality set at 192khz and the sound quality is amazing for $29.95.
> 
> They are so smooth and loud. They don't distort at all when being pushed and no matter what I listen to from Heavy Metal to the Neverending Story Soundtrack the depth of the soundstage is awesome. Color me impressed. They are way more comfortable than the Creative MK IIs and sound much better without having to adjust any equalization at all. Just go direct with no enhancements and play it loud.



well, let me put it this way.


i felt the same when i got my 202's... and then i found them lacking when i got my 555's.

just because they are awesome, doesnt mean there doesnt exist awesomer


----------



## n-ster (Jan 22, 2011)

I love my KSC75, but they are no match for my SRH440 

If you don't mind open sound, the KSC75 will give you the best for the $ IMO


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jan 23, 2011)

*When you're right you're right*



Mussels said:


> well, let me put it this way.
> 
> 
> i felt the same when i got my 202's... and then i found them lacking when i got my 555's.
> ...



I do believe Albert Einstein came up with that theory some time ago. And possibly the reason for the high divorce rate.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 23, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I love my KSC75, but they are no match for my SRH440
> 
> If you don't mind open sound, the KSC75 will give you the best for the $ IMO



I got a pair of Shure 440 in my living room. nice headphones.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2011)

so how good are those RE2's everyones ranting about? I've noticed i can get them shipped here to Au for about $40 USD


----------



## Frederik S (Jan 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> so how good are those RE2's everyones ranting about? I've noticed i can get them shipped here to Au for about $40 USD



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Head-Direct/RE2/1.html
Please remember the review is old, lots of new stuff has made it to the market. For the price they are still pretty much unbeatable if you are after a analytical sound. Bass wise they lack a little but you cannot have it all especially not for $40. 

Cheers,
Fred


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 23, 2011)

Using HD202 at the moment.
Into a Sony amp to Infrasonic Quartet Pro Audio sound card.

Bought them for half price so I can't complain.


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 12, 2011)

If I might add, Blue-Tiger is using a Sennheiser RS-170 headset, powered bij a ASUS Xonar DX and an semi-vintage Kenwood amplifier, powering 2 L&S floorstanders. Too add some power on the lower frequencies, I currently own a JBL TLX-125 sub and I am simply loving it.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Feb 16, 2011)

*Sennheiser HD 515*

Just want to give impressions of the headset after the first few hours. It sounds great after my initial fears about the total seaming lack of bass have been alleviated. I've been listening to a variety of music and these things are coming alive with the output of my Xonar DS set at only 25% - 30% and my $21 little Behringer HA400 headphone amp set at just 50% gain. I had the thing set way too loud at first and now I know what to expect it is getting easier to refine the volume based on the various sound levels of the recordings. I'm listening to a 1996 studio recording from John Denver titled the Best of John Denver and the vocals are insanely clear. I don't know whether bass is lacking or just getting swallowed up by rich midrange and crisp treble that could simply wake the dead it is so loud. These seem to be the loudest headphones I have ever heard even surpassing the HD 202s that are insanely loud, too. Haven't got a chance to play games I've been enjoying the music so much. I only paid about $60 at Newegg. I think it is wise to get discontinued models at a huge discount. I was about to go sleep and now I just don't want to. It almost 2:00 AM here.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

peeps here were right.

I upgraded from my sennheiser CX-II 300 precision (or whatever complicated name they had) to some RE2's.


first impressions were that the RE2's had less bass.
second impressions was that the senns sound like shit in comparison at anything that isnt bass.

opinion pretty much stuck with that.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 16, 2011)

Kursah said:


> I honestly don't know with ear buds that would be worth gaming with, but the buds I use are kickass with my sansa fuze. They are Meelec M9's, http://www.meelec.com/M9_Series_earphones_s/244.htm
> 
> For 19.99, they absolutely kick ass. I've had a few pair of skullcandy, jvc and noname buds...the M9's are by far the best I've used yet.
> 
> ...



I hate my M9's, though it might be because I'm used to my SRH440s and KSC75s

Oh and my EQ for music (for 2/3rd of the times) :


----------



## Kursah (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow I love my M9's on my Fuze, they sound awesome...much better than all my other ear buds by far, though I've never spent more than 20-30 bucks on a set. EQ settings on my Fuze is less aggressive...as they are quite bass heavy. But they seem to carry a decent amount of detail and comfort that makes me feel very content for 20 bucks.

Though the KSC75's sure do kick ass...I'm just not a fan of on ear phones anymore. I've yet to try the Shures.

I will say I still love my D2000's, they are a rockin' set of phones. I still wanna try out some Grado's to get a feel for them, but open phones in my living situation isn't a good idea to keep the peace. I'm considering finishing the other resonance mods for the HARX700's..and if I could adapt a different set of pads to them cheap and easily I'd probably sell the D2000's.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 17, 2011)

That EQ is for my SRH440. Bass is muddy and treble too high for the KSC75 or M9s with this EQ.

The SRH440s are very neutral, and are more focused on mids than on bass and treble. While I love them with a flat EQ, I love them more with this EQ 

And this might sound like crazyness, but I prefer the apple earbuds to the M9s

I don't like wearing the ksc75s, but they sound so good for something portable that I use them anyways


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 24, 2011)

Winter is over, and the need of my WS70 is over now. I am still rather interested about the Westone 4 yet its no where to be found. 

I am wondering if there is any TPUer going to the Head-Fi meet in UK?


----------



## pentastar111 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have the Roccat Kaves....aside from the head band being a little uncomfy after a few hrs these things are fantastic.


----------



## Frick (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm just tossing this one in here:

The main use of headsets around me are 1) Skype, and 2) music. As in music recording and mixong and whatnot.

Are there headphones that are good for that, music creating?


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 24, 2011)

I use Ultrasone Pro 650 with Zalman mic.  

Pro:
-This headset gives you very accurate sound reproduction.
-It's bass heavy so perfect for shooter.  
-It's closed eared so the sound is not as airy.
-Long extension cord.
-Comes with an extra set of earpad.
-Comes with nice protective case.
-Good price for entry level audiophile headphone.  $99 a while back.  


Con:
-Being closed eared so sound stage is so so.
-Can get hot after a few hours of gaming.
-If you have crappy mp3 songs, this set will point that out rather quickly.
-Made of plastic


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 24, 2011)

Recent system change.


----------



## Frick (Feb 24, 2011)

hv43082 said:


> I use Ultrasone Pro 650 with Zalman mic.
> 
> Pro:
> -This headset gives you very accurate sound reproduction.
> ...



They are €400 here. The Pro 550 are about €170 and 750 are €300. A tad bit too much.


----------



## Urbklr (Feb 26, 2011)

For my gaming and audio engineering I use a set of AKG K240/MKII's, along with an ebay headphone amp. They sound great and are nice and flat for studio use. Cost under $300 for everything, in CDN funds.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 27, 2011)

I just picked up a pair of Sennheiser PC360 which are a popular choice with the Astro Mixamp (see here). I don't like the microphone because it's not detachable and it's rather large for above average quality. they sound great and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I just picked up a pair of Sennheiser PC360 which are a popular choice with the Astro Mixamp (see here). I don't like the microphone because it's not detachable and it's rather large for above average quality. they sound great and I couldn't be happier.


I have the pc 350 and ppl tell me they cant believe the mic clarity this thing gives off....

nice choice man!!


----------



## techtard (Mar 2, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/8707/img5756g.jpg
> 
> Recent system change.




Wow, that looks slick. One of these days, I'm gonna ditch this Razer sound card and go audiophile level sound. 

Congrats on the setup


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 2, 2011)

So someone I know wanted to get Monster Beats. Please to show me the chart which recommends various earphones at different pricepoints?


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> So someone I know wanted to get Monster Beats. Please to show me the chart which recommends various earphones at different pricepoints?



https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B-...MjBmZmIwYjM5MTc3&sort=name&layout=list&num=50

it's a bit dated but a good place to start.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> So someone I know wanted to get Monster Beats. Please to show me the chart which recommends various earphones at different pricepoints?



They are definitively comfortable and sound great and the EQ appeals to most, but the price is just too damn high.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 2, 2011)

n-ster said:


> They are definitively comfortable and sound great and the EQ appeals to most, but the price is just too damn high.



That is the whole point.


----------



## Frederik S (Mar 2, 2011)

Frick said:


> They are €400 here. The Pro 550 are about €170 and 750 are €300. A tad bit too much.



Why not just get a set of HFI-680/780 they ought to be cheaper and perform almost the same except they are closed back headphones. I did a review of them a while back, you can find it under reviews on the front page.


----------



## furbylover (Mar 6, 2011)

*Looking for affordable headset.*

I've been looking around recently and it is really hard to find a decent headset in my price range with all the mixed reviews I see and all the complaints. Hoping to get some answers here. My budget is $70.00, and I am looking for casting so it needs to be comfortable for a long span of time (2-5 hours straight) and it needs to have a nice sounding microphone. (I will be talking a lot)

I am looking forward to your suggestions! Thank you 

P.S. I currently have been interested in the Razer Piranha for $54.99 because I heard the sound quality was good. Also the Plantronics GameCom 367 I heard packs a great punch for it's cheap price.


----------



## Onderon (Mar 6, 2011)

Recently i was on the market for a new pair of headphones, my choises were extremely limited, I live in venezuela and i can't import because of a stupid law that limits the amount of money you can spend on the exterior, but well i had the choise of akg 412 , akg 99, sennheiser 201 and 202, and one pair of Kicker hp541 ( never new they made headphones), they were all my posibilities there were some denon but way of of my price range. so i read reviews and wached unboxings trying to see the build qualities and stuff, i never liked the akg design and those 2 dont really look like akg made them, they have a "cheap" feeling to me, so i was thinking of the 3 other, to my surprise the kicker had really great reviews also the sennheiser. 
In the end i decided for the Kicker for the following reasons. 

1. Dual male jack cable. so no worries for cables damage just buy another pair and done. also you could buy any pair you want. 
2. Saw better reviews. really detailed.
3.  Better design and sturdier looks (my opinion)

So here comes the pros and cons.
Pros:
1. No need for amps, god wen i first conected them i though o well im going to need am amp like many other headphones do but no to my surprise they are great without reaaaly loud.
2.Amazing sound, i've had skullcandy, panasonic, sony headphones, my brother have a steelseries siveria v1, but this pair tops them all, great bass really clear audio. I dont have and audio card yet but my brother have an xfi and man i really need a card the difference i huge.
3. Brings 2 cables, 1 of a meter long and the other one of 3 meters long.
4. Closed tipe.
5. Strong but not anoying grip.
6. Even though they are plastic, they are really sturdy and have a great build quality
7. 1 side cable only, Jack on the left earcup. no "v" tipe string. 

Cons:
1. Leathery pads. They get warm but not hot. 
2. Nothing else that i can think right now





Reference image.
Edit: 1 more pro.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 6, 2011)

Are you open to the idea of using a clip on mic and a good headset?


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 6, 2011)

does anyone know a good cheap surround sound headset? It doesnt have to be true surround but i just want that if a grenade explodes behind me that I would hear it like that


----------



## Onderon (Mar 7, 2011)

@Fourstaff: i dont like clip on i think they are not that good just because they grab all the noise arround. BUT i do use a stand mic, pointing directly at me, cristal clear sound and because its like that it only pics wats in front of it. i know its a weird combo but i like it better than clip on. Even though the mic doesnt get to 10 bucks its one of the best i've had. i had a clip on and prefer this one way better. I use skype daily. i speak with my dad that is not living in the country and with my friends to coordinte and game. (i reaaaally don like TS nor ventrilo, have had bad experiences with them. skype is easy and havent given me any prob.) and they say is way better too no distortions or noise.

On another topic im looking for a sound card but i can only find x-fis in my country. I could try to import another, i really want a asus xonar as i've read that they are better. what do you guys think.

Edit: Spelling checks  (english is not my first language but i try to write as best as i can)


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 7, 2011)

Frick said:


> They are €400 here. The Pro 550 are about €170 and 750 are €300. A tad bit too much.



You can get them on ebay for far less.  The seller, like me, got them from Musician's Friends deal for cheap a while back.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 30, 2011)

What are a good Gaming Headset for $25-50? I need to replace my Plantronics 377 set. The slider joint snapped.  I thought about the Creative Fatal1ty ones and other but dont really know.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 30, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> What are a good Gaming Headset for $25-50? I need to replace my Plantronics 377 set. The slider joint snapped.  I thought about the Creative Fatal1ty ones and other but dont really know.



I am using the Creative Fatality HS800, honestly if you cannot get it lower than $20-30 I would ignore it. Its functional, yes, but on the other hand it causes my ears to hurt after a few hours. You might have a different experience though. My advice is to get a nice earphone with a clip on mic. Might be more expensive right now, but on the other hand, you get to upgrade your headset as you go along without needing to care about the mic, and also there is a wider selection to choose from.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 30, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I am using the Creative Fatality HS800, honestly if you cannot get it lower than $20-30 I would ignore it. Its functional, yes, but on the other hand it causes my ears to hurt after a few hours. You might have a different experience though. My advice is to get a nice earphone with a clip on mic. Might be more expensive right now, but on the other hand, you get to upgrade your headset as you go along without needing to care about the mic, and also there is a wider selection to choose from.



Ah but I am interested in replacing my Plantronics 5.1 set. So, I need quality noise canceling Mic and excellent speakers. I need comfort and excellent build quality.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 30, 2011)

This one is OverKill!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-MMX-300-Premium-Microphone/dp/B001BYMZ5W/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1301441852&sr=8-13


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 30, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> This one is OverKill!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-MMX-300-Premium-Microphone/dp/B001BYMZ5W/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1301441852&sr=8-13



right in your budget too, i have the fatality headset (non USB one) they are very comfortable and quite balanced in my opinion


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 30, 2011)

Guys i have had Philips SHP9000 for a couple of years now and i'm am inpressed.

Product Details

The philips shp9000 ensures you get everything out of your music! these high definition headphones render every single tone faithfully to produce lifelike sound. they also come with an impressively large frequency range and have a pair of specifically tuned speaker drivers that react precisely to audio signals. the philips shp9000 are suited to all head shapes as they're lightweight and fully adjustable for that comfortable, natural fit.

Here they are:
Features Gold-plated connectors 
Headphones Type Headphones - binaural 
Headphones Form Factor Ear-cup 
Headphones Technology Dynamic 
Connectivity Technology Wired 
Sound Output Mode Stereo 
Response Bandwidth 5 - 40000 Hz highest i could find at the time 
Sensitivity 106 dB 
Impedance 32 Ohm 
Diaphragm 50 mm 
Magnet Material Neodymium 
Connections 
Connector Type 1 x headphones ( mini-phone stereo 3.5 mm ) 
Miscellaneous 
Cables Included 1 x headphones cable - detachable - 4 m Another thing the wire is braded with fabric so that it doesn't tangle easily and feels good.
Included Accessories Carrying pouch, 6.3 mm (1/4") stereo adapter


My opinions

They are really comfortable you some times forget they are even on your head. The head strap is amazing it auto adjusts which makes these headphone fit everyone which also makes them quite big. The lows and highs are amazing its how music should be listened to. For gaming you hear all. I would easily recommend them to anyone who likes music, films and gaming.

Before these i thought music and gaming experiences couldn't get any better. Even with my favourite songs that i had listened to 100s of times without them. I never knew that i was missing parts of the songs till i used these its like you hear more of the music than a normal pair. I guess that is because of their amazing 5 - 40000Hz frequency responce.

The build quality feels like they have put a lot of time and money in creating these. They are stronge and durable, considering i have been using them on planes, trains, buses etc for nearlly 2 years. With their carry case which doesn't add protection but is a nice extra to transport them.







Hope the above was helpful to someone


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 30, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Ah but I am interested in replacing my Plantronics 5.1 set. So, I need quality noise canceling Mic and excellent speakers. I need comfort and excellent build quality.



There is a Zalman clip on mic that I seem to see people recommending everywhere, but I can't seem to find the exact model. Add on a JVC HA RX 700, you are good to go


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 30, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> There is a Zalman clip on mic that I seem to see people recommending everywhere, but I can't seem to find the exact model. Add on a JVC HA RX 700, you are good to go



Zalman ZM-MIC1


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Zalman ZM-MIC1



i have one. not perfect audio quality, but its loud. clip on system can be annoying, but it fits that niche of working on any headphones.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't like it. if the inline cable is too thin it won't clip on and it likes to pick up background noise.

here are some alternatives.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mini-clip-on-microphone-7080

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002SZ2P76/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah you can rip the mic off just about any headset you want, really.


i used zipties to hold the zalman to my cord, but it does have that issue with background noise, since its not positioned in front of your mouth. only really useful for people in quiet environments, and using push to talk.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 30, 2011)

im using the fostex t50rp mod for game now..

extremely great separation going on there.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 30, 2011)

What are your opinions of the Razer Carcharias? I think I Might snag a Asus Xonar card to improve audio too. My onboard is VIA audio...bleh!!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 30, 2011)

Come to think of it, I might go after a Tactical Throat Mic! 

http://www.clearercom.com/pc_throat_mic.htm


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 30, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> What are your opinions of the Razer Carcharias? I think I Might snag a Asus Xonar card to improve audio too. My onboard is VIA audio...bleh!!!



You would want to avoid Razer products as much as possible unless there are no clear alternatives, simply because they tend to be a bit pricey and their quality slightly below average. My onboard is VIA too, but I find them "adequate".


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm looking to get some new 7.1 Surround Sound Gaming headphones and have no idea what to get.

I'm currently using ABS FX7 that I got for 30 a while back but I'm looking to speed up to $100 or so for some nice headphones. 

Suggestions?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 1, 2011)

Has anyone got any info on the Tritton AX120 headset?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 1, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm looking to get some new 7.1 Surround Sound Gaming headphones and have no idea what to get.
> 
> I'm currently using ABS FX7 that I got for 30 a while back but I'm looking to speed up to $100 or so for some nice headphones.
> 
> Suggestions?



a roundup I like to post.

intro

http://www.tested.com/first-look-at-7-high-end-gaming-headsets/47-94/

article and results

http://www.tested.com/news/7-high-end-gaming-headsets-tested-and-reviewed/627/


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> a roundup I like to post.
> 
> intro
> 
> ...



Well dang... that didn't really help. They all seemed nice but heck the way the review made it sound I might as well just stick with the 7.1 I have now.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 1, 2011)

have you thought about stereo headphones instead?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> have you thought about stereo headphones instead?



But I really want some good Surround Sound headphones.

I'm thinking about this. 

http://www.surroundsoundssystems.info/videos/psyko-pc51v1-5-1-pc-gaming-headset-system/

Psyko Carbon Surround Sound PC Gaming Headset with...


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 1, 2011)

I heard the Psyko is very head heavy, and can get really uncomfortable even with short periods of use. I think you are better off sticking with the standard ones.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok so reading across the web people that do seem to be happy with Surround Sound Headphones are plauged with a good many people that claim its just a gimmick and perfer using Stereo Headphones coupled with a good Soundcard that mimics the Surround Sound. 

Is that what yall suggest for gaming and music listening?

In that case whats a good Stereo Headset for a price range around $100?

EDIT:

I'm actually thinking about one of these. 

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...eadphone_Technology_CA-HS1.html?tl=g39c51s408

or 

http://www.airetechit.co.uk/e-shop/products.php?13892&currency=USD


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 1, 2011)

I would vote Roccat Kave, but it uses USB in. If you want a USB in, you might as well get the G35 (that is, if you don't wear glasses). 

After scouring the internet for hours, I think Steelseries Siberia (V2), Sennheiser PC350 and Creative Fatal1ty (if you can find one for cheap) are those I would take a better look at. Possibly the Creative MKII too.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I would vote Roccat Kave, but it uses USB in. If you want a USB in, you might as well get the G35 (that is, if you don't wear glasses).
> 
> After scouring the internet for hours, I think Steelseries Siberia (V2), Sennheiser PC350 and Creative Fatal1ty (if you can find one for cheap) are those I would take a better look at.



They are only 50 
http://us.store.creative.com/Creative-Fatal1ty-Gaming-Headset/M/B002DS4HTM.htm

I'll take a look.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 1, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> They are only 50
> http://us.store.creative.com/Creative-Fatal1ty-Gaming-Headset/M/B002DS4HTM.htm
> 
> I'll take a look.



I paid mine for £10 2nd hand  Honestly, I wouln't pay more than £20 for them, or about $35.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 1, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok so reading across the web people that do seem to be happy with Surround Sound Headphones are plauged with a good many people that claim its just a gimmick and perfer using Stereo Headphones coupled with a good Soundcard that mimics the Surround Sound.
> 
> Is that what yall suggest for gaming and music listening?
> 
> ...



using 5.1 headphones will surely give you exact surround, better surround than stereo headphones, even the best ones, but surround "5.1" headphones have one major weakness, they have to compromise most of the sound quality to get multiple drivers just to make that surround sound.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I ended up buying this.

Turtle Beach Ear Force PX5 Programmable Wireless H...

Currently trying to get it to work.

I can't get any sound out of it for some reason. I have to leave for work soon, but its a little discomforting. 

I have the optical cable plugged into the out of my Motherboard and then its going in to the Wireless dock. The headphones are paired so I'm not sure whats wrong. 

Default in sound is the optical port I'm using.

Also my PC won't install drivers for it 

Hope I can get it working when I get back. Probably toss in my X fi card to use with it. 

If anyone has this and knows whats wrong PM me please.

EDIT: Tried it with my PS3 same thing. I'm thinking its the crappy optical cable they  gave me. I'll try another when I get back from work.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I paid mine for £10 2nd hand  Honestly, I wouln't pay more than £20 for them, or about $35.



i paid £24 for mine


----------



## Ra97oR (Apr 4, 2011)

Not so much as gaming headphones, but after Head-Fi London meet, I have (pretty sure I have) finally heard all the high-end headphones in production today.

There is a few highlight as in the Head-Direct HE-4 is simply underwhelming compared to their higher end counterpart, where it's mids is a real let down to me.

Head Direct HE-6 didn't wow me either with its dark presentation which contribute to a lower preserved detailed level compared to the HE5-LE which I quite like. 

LCD-2 is a beast of a phone, I could say it excel on all front BUT in soundstage, which it just lacking. If the soundstage could have been better, it will be my future phone.

Going back in time, listening to the second batch AKG K1000 did surprise me with its great presentation and it have more bass than I expected. The bass impact is there for sure and mid is very sweet and airy. Great for vocals, it does sounds a lot like my AD1000PRM though.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 5, 2011)

i love the synergy of AMB Gamma2 > Burson HA-160D > Silver Dragon V3 > LCD2..

the bass is very clear, detailed, fast, and very ideal for rock..

and dont ask how it games, 

COD-MW2 on it is awesome..


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 5, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> Not so much as gaming headphones, but after Head-Fi London meet, I have (pretty sure I have) finally heard all the high-end headphones in production today.
> 
> There is a few highlight as in the Head-Direct HE-4 is simply underwhelming compared to their higher end counterpart, where it's mids is a real let down to me.
> 
> ...



What amplifier did you hear the HE-6s on, the ones I have here are brighter than the HE-5LEs with stock cable.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 5, 2011)

I love my Shure 440's, but I'm thinking of perhaps upgrading... Problem that I have with my 440s:

1) the metal (driver?) thing inside the earcups presses against my ears and after 1 hour I have MASSIVE pains, I have a fix for this however, and that is to stuff tissues around the earcups, which gives a much more comfortable feel AND improves soundstage, but brings problem #2

2) Because of the tissues, there is a lot more heat inside the earcups, so hot ears is unpleasant.

3) The headband is not very comfortable. Something like the Beats' headband would be godly  but anything better than the current would do.

4) sound is of good quality, but it could be better  Perhaps it is time I get more 'fun' headphones? idk if I'll like it more than the more neutral sound of the Shure's though. I do add a small U shape in my sound card's EQ

5) My earcups are all scratched and have small rips

Should I just buy Shure 840 earcups and be done with it? Or should I save up for new headphones :/


----------



## Ra97oR (Apr 5, 2011)

Frederik S said:


> What amplifier did you hear the HE-6s on, the ones I have here are brighter than the HE-5LEs with stock cable.



Used the Schiit Lyr and Head-Direct EF5.


----------



## Ra97oR (Apr 9, 2011)

Well sorry for double posting, just grabbed a pair of W5000. Initial impression is rather positive, it sounded better than what I was heard from a pair of W5000 before (amp pairing maybe?)

Overall its a more all round phone than the PRM or the AD2000, but doesn't do rock as well as they do so.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 9, 2011)

Hey guys im looking for a equivalent version of the Audio Technica AD700 headphones. Preferably low in price and something with a single cord, and low profile.
Any suggestions? and I was looking at the Sony extra bass line since they are cheap but I have no experience on them


----------



## Frederik S (May 9, 2011)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Hey guys im looking for a equivalent version of the Audio Technica AD700 headphones. Preferably low in price and something with a single cord, and low profile.
> Any suggestions? and I was looking at the Sony extra bass line since they are cheap but I have no experience on them



Look at the JVC HARX line of headphones. They are not as good as the more expensive Audio-technicas but they can hold their own.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 9, 2011)

Frederik S said:


> Look at the JVC HARX line of headphones. They are not as good as the more expensive Audio-technicas but they can hold their own.



some of the ones I've seen dont have that much of a low profile, I guess I was looking more of something more like beats by dre. how its sleek etc.


----------



## Frederik S (May 9, 2011)

There is a model in the HARX line that is quite sleek.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 9, 2011)

Frederik S said:


> There is a model in the HARX line that is quite sleek.



Do you mind linking it to me?


----------



## n-ster (May 9, 2011)

RX300 and RX 500 are smaller... else you gotta look at HA-S series, the HA-M series is not made, nor is the HA-X

Dr.dre beats are expensive like macs cause they are beautiful


----------



## Fourstaff (May 9, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Dr.dre beats are expensive like macs cause they are beautiful



At least Macs have something to boast about, Dr. Dre does not. Or does it... http://hmv.com/hmvweb/displayProductDetails.do?ctx=280;0;-1;-1;-1&sku=99529


----------



## n-ster (May 9, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> At least Macs have something to boast about, Dr. Dre does not. Or does it... http://hmv.com/hmvweb/displayProductDetails.do?ctx=280;0;-1;-1;-1&sku=99529



ROFL

have you tried the headphones though ? SO DARN COMFORTABLE AND BEAUTIFUL AND SLICK


----------



## Fourstaff (May 9, 2011)

n-ster said:


> have you tried the headphones though ? SO DARN COMFORTABLE AND BEAUTIFUL AND SLICK



I see a lot of them around my area, but most of the time the Beats are hanging around the neck rather than on the ears, and from that I concluded that the Beats either sound bad or is uncomfortable. Since that you said they are rather comfortable, it must mean they sound very bad. Would probably consider them at half price and I am a bass junkie, but since that I am not and there are never discounts, Beats is out of my list.


----------



## n-ster (May 9, 2011)

naa they sound great as well, and have a decent amount of bass. They just sound like 80~100$ ish headphones nothing more

I'm actually talking about the Monster Beats studio (300$) btw, not the Beats solo.

They require batteries LOL I did not know that


----------



## Fourstaff (May 9, 2011)

n-ster said:


> naa they sound great as well, and have a decent amount of bass. They just sound like 80~100$ ish headphones nothing more
> 
> I'm actually talking about the Monster Beats studio (300$) btw, not the Beats solo.
> 
> They require batteries LOL I did not know that



Studios are noise cancelling, and they are actually half decent. Its just a pity you can get something better at that price point.


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 10, 2011)

for 300 you can get the HD25 which is miles better..


HE6 is very bright and very heavy to drive..
i love that headphone..


----------



## Ra97oR (May 10, 2011)

My A2000X just arrived, it is quickly becoming one of my top 5 headphones. It's just like a HD800 but less bright. They are seriously pretty too.









On the issue of Monster Beats *sign*, they are one of the most ugly and worse built headphones I even touched, the sound is terrible for the price. They just sounds like one of those seriously bass heavy headphones with slightly better clarity.


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 10, 2011)

thats sweeett..

im rocking my ER4P now..
and its soo great


----------



## Ra97oR (May 10, 2011)

Ah, the ER4P. Although I preferred the ER4S though. Having a good setup with portable amp really does make a different. 

I run Sony Hybrid retipped and pure silver reabled TF10 with iBasso D2+ (D12 sounds even better with it though) and custom low profile pure silver LOD with iPod Touch 64GB. I am rather happy with its sound.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 31, 2011)

Saw a guy wearing Monster Beats Solo Justin Bieber edition just now. He needs to be castrated.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 19, 2011)

*Which headphones should I purchase?*

I had a pair of Sony XB300s but they broke
So I want to upgrade my headphones 
I want something with either similar or better

My first thought was the XB500s, but I don't think my xb300s had a very nicely balanced sound. The bass was perfect but not enough trebleee, so now I'm thinking of buying either Sony MDR V700s or Sennheiser HD 215s. My budget is £50-£80.
Over ear OR in ear headphones


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 20, 2011)

Get a pair of JVC HARX700


----------



## Ra97oR (Jun 21, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> I had a pair of Sony XB300s but they broke
> So I want to upgrade my headphones
> I want something with either similar or better
> 
> ...



Are you looking to use them mainly for gaming or for music? Quite a few different choices for music use with different sound signatures. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146672

I however recommend the AD700 no matter for gaming or music at this price. It is bass light compared to the XB500 but have great soundstaging and details for its price. It is slightly above £80, at £87 on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B000CMS0XU/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## AppleB (Jun 22, 2011)

oki as far as i can see no one has reviewed the siberiav2 from steelseries right? Im SO close to pressing the purchase button but i wanna know if anyone here in the thread loves them as much as i think. i dont normally read reviews from sites because they tend to be either lovers or haters depending on their relationship with the manufacturer. User opinions = win!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 22, 2011)

Hardware Canucks did one: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...ries-siberia-v2-full-size-headset-review.html


----------



## Ra97oR (Jun 22, 2011)

I haven't heard it personally, but from most the sites that reviews them seems to be just computer hardware sites, lacking experience on better headphones. If you haven't heard anything better, you are going to say it is the best headphones you have ever heard, just like the Monster Beats crowd. Also, sound is very personal. Some likes detailed and fast phones, some like them with lots of bass.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 22, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> I haven't heard it personally, but from most the sites that reviews them seems to be just computer hardware sites, lacking experience on better headphones. If you haven't heard anything better, you are going to say it is the best headphones you have ever heard, just like the Monster Beats crowd. Also, sound is very personal. Some likes detailed and fast phones, some like them with lots of bass.



Never heard one either, but if the reviews are to be trusted (and scaled according to other "gaming headsets"), I think its quite a good buy. Sure, you will get better sounds from other similarly priced headphones, but the integrated mic can be a big plus. I know I like my HS800's detachable mic at least. And the difference between that and its next competitor (in the headset category at least) should be unnoticeable if you are not using good audio outs.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2011)

odd request, i'm looking for headphones for my iphone 4 with good music quality, AND a built in mic for calls that doesnt suck.


help me TPU-wan kenobi, i'm too lazy to google and read thousands of pages of biased reviews on this one.


----------



## Frederik S (Jul 17, 2011)

How much are you willing to spend Mussels?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 17, 2011)

Mussels said:


> odd request, i'm looking for headphones for my iphone 4 with good music quality, AND a built in mic for calls that doesnt suck.



In Ears allowed?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> In Ears allowed?



in ears preferred, and to answer the question above maybe $100 Au?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone here using a Razer Carcharias?


----------



## Frederik S (Jul 18, 2011)

I do not know any Au shops, but the Klipsch S4i is around $100 and is a good set. Ultimate Ears 500vi are also quite good for the price.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 24, 2011)

Mussels, when you don't mention budget, I was going to recommend the klipsch x10i, 
Its very good, but I personally prefer the mic-less ER4P from it, 

For 100au, you can grab S4i, UE500vi, or if you're lucky, you can grab a second hand UE700vi,


----------



## Frick (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a question about headsets: How many of them have mute buttons? I am totally in the dark about headsets but I do know that I want a mute button.

EDIT: I'm going all in: I want a headset for talking. I will not game with them, but I might listen to some music with them. However I will talk alot. Any recommendations?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2011)

Frick said:


> I have a question about headsets: How many of them have mute buttons? I am totally in the dark about headsets but I do know that I want a mute button.
> 
> EDIT: I'm going all in: I want a headset for talking. I will not game with them, but I might listen to some music with them. However I will talk alot. Any recommendations?



i use a playstation 2 USB headset with a single earpiece and the mic, and it has volume control and a mute button on the cord. costs about $5-$10


not very good for music, but you can always listen to music via speakers while you use them (as i do)


----------



## Horrux (Aug 5, 2011)

I currently run the Psyko Audio 5.1 headset and am growing disenchanted with audio quality and sound leakage, not to mention feedback between the drivers and the microphone. But of course, directionality of sound is absolutely great with these.

So I am looking for something better. I am willing to sacrifice some directionality for greatly improved sound quality and insulation. Oh, and my soundcard is the Auzentech Prelude X-Fi, which puts out very high sound quality. Any suggestions?

I'm willing to pay, say, $200 or so, or perhaps a tad more, depending on the quality...


----------



## chinesekiwi (Aug 8, 2011)

just for gaming? music tastes? comfort and isolation an issue?


----------



## Horrux (Aug 8, 2011)

chinesekiwi said:


> just for gaming? music tastes? comfort and isolation an issue?



Yeah the headset is only for gaming. My music style is the various kinds of techno and electronica only, but I won't be listening to music on them. Comfort is important. Isolation of the outside from my sound is also important, although I would rather not be too insulated from the sounds outside, if that makes any sense. Like hearing the door ring when the UPS lady brings my computer parts. Well, actually she knocks on the door, and the dogs get into a barking fit, so I have to be able to hear that LOL.


----------



## chinesekiwi (Aug 10, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Yeah the headset is only for gaming. My music style is the various kinds of techno and electronica only, but I won't be listening to music on them. Comfort is important. Isolation of the outside from my sound is also important, although I would rather not be too insulated from the sounds outside, if that makes any sense. Like hearing the door ring when the UPS lady brings my computer parts. Well, actually she knocks on the door, and the dogs get into a barking fit, so I have to be able to hear that LOL.



the Denon D2000 seems a good fit

$225 slow ship

http://www.etronics.com/p-37434-den...2E2026212E6620253938363A3835793636373D333A313


----------



## Horrux (Aug 12, 2011)

chinesekiwi said:


> the Denon D2000 seems a good fit
> 
> $225 slow ship
> 
> http://www.etronics.com/p-37434-den...2E2026212E6620253938363A3835793636373D333A313



Those look OK for great sound quality. Any other ideas? No surround ones?


----------



## Horrux (Aug 12, 2011)

Right now I'm thinking these are probably the best, if somewhat more expensive than I would like: http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=52370&vpn=504122&manufacture=Sennheiser Electronics


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 12, 2011)

i can recommend you for the HD598/558 + clip on mic.

sound wise, it will beat the PC360 straightaway.


----------



## Yin (Sep 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> in ears preferred, and to answer the question above maybe $100 Au?



Have you checked out Razer Moray+?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 14, 2011)

Razer Moray+ sounds quite good, but i think 100AU is still a bit much for them.

i think UE600vi should be your best bet


----------



## Yin (Sep 15, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> Razer Moray+ sounds quite good, but i think 100AU is still a bit much for them.
> 
> i think UE600vi should be your best bet



I believe they suited his needs and for less than he was looking to pay for.

I'm sure mussels is clever enough not to get ripped off =)

I also purchased SteelSeries Siberia V2 the other day =) can't wait for them to come in


----------



## Horrux (Sep 16, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> i can recommend you for the HD598/558 + clip on mic.
> 
> sound wise, it will beat the PC360 straightaway.



Sounds good, but I found PC 360's at $207 so I'm going that route, they're just a bit more than half the price of the HD598's...  Big difference.


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 3, 2011)

Update on my g35.   The arms where it swivles have both cracked a week agao and now the one sde snapped rite off and is now held on with tape. I will be buyng a new set soon but dont know what is better/ the same for quality as the g35.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2011)

today only special, what you guys think?

http://www.logitechshop.com.au/ultimate-earstm-400vi-noise-isolating-headset.html

(these will be used on iphone 4 + PC)


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 6, 2011)

Tritton AX 720's

The Good:
Digital Surround Sound Headphones
Incredible sound quality on PS3/360/PC
Simple connectors to swap between platforms
Can be used as high quality iPod headphones 
Comfortable even during long gaming sessions
Separate voice/game volume controls
12.5 feet of cable lets you walk around easily
Excellent clarity using the boom microphone
Sturdy design



The Bad: 
Digital audio control box must sit fairly close to your console
After using them it is very hard to play without them

The Review:

I have had this headset for well over a year and could not be happier with it, the sound quality is amazing on Call of Duty where you can hear the rustle of grass and footsteps and easily pinpoint where the sound is coming from, it is also great to use the in-line controller to easily adjust game and voice volume separately so you can always hear your team. In single-player games that have good music shine with this headset you can hear every note crystal clear and it really makes the game come alive. This headset does nearly everything and it does it spectacularly, friends and teammates will hear you clearly and you can use this headset for anything, watching movies, listening to music, talking to friends on Skype/Ventrilo/TeamSpeak, and gaming of course. For the price this headset performs great and I would recommend it to anyone who is in the market for a great headset to use for everything they do.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> today only special, what you guys think?
> 
> http://www.logitechshop.com.au/ultimate-earstm-400vi-noise-isolating-headset.html
> 
> (these will be used on iphone 4 + PC)



i think the price is just right.
its a good deal for it,,

but, if they have the UE600vi or the 700vi on sale.
get those


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> i think the price is just right.
> its a good deal for it,,
> 
> but, if they have the UE600vi or the 700vi on sale.
> get those





any idea how they'd compare to my CX-300 II's?


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> any idea how they'd compare to my CX-300 II's?



They are quite a bit better, but different sound balance though, so you might not like them.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 6, 2011)

UE600vi is clearer, tighter bass, but a bit grainy, 

CX 300-ii is bassier, sweeter mids, but the treble not as pronounced as the 600 or 700


----------



## Horrux (Oct 6, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Sounds good, but I found PC 360's at $207 so I'm going that route, they're just a bit more than half the price of the HD598's...  Big difference.



I'm liking these PC 360.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 21, 2011)

Any body have the Corsair HS1A's? Newegg has them on sale for $49

Corsair Gaming Audio Series HS1A 3.5mm Connector C...


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 21, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Any body have the Corsair HS1A's? Newegg has them on sale for $49
> 
> Corsair Gaming Audio Series HS1A 3.5mm Connector C...



I also want to know I am wanting a headset that has a mic attached to it


----------



## Ra97oR (Oct 30, 2011)

Any reason not getting any decent headphones without mic and add a clip-on mic for voice? That way it is cheaper and can get much better sound for the same money. Although its not gonna work with a budget so low like $50.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 30, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> Any reason not getting any decent headphones without mic and add a clip-on mic for voice? That way it is cheaper and can get much better sound for the same money. Although its not gonna work with a budget so low like $50.



Some environments don't really allow clip on mic, too noisy, etc. Also, its really noticeable if one person is using a clip on mic, I can tell over my shitty headset that clip on mic has a lot more noise than a mic closer to your mouth. If your friends are fine with that, then clip on is good. Yes, even the Zalman one suffer from the problem of picking up lots of unwanted sounds.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2011)

i personally use a desktop mic, logitech USB.


Yes, attached mics are better if you use voice activated - but anyone not using push to talk better be in a phone call, or i WILL have to murder them.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 30, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i personally use a desktop mic, logitech USB.
> 
> Yes, attached mics are better if you use voice activated - but anyone not using push to talk better be in a phone call, or i WILL have to murder them.



Tried using push to talk once, pushed to warn my friends about incoming banelings, watched my marines getting blown into pieces. Never will I use push to talk again, and if you are not happy with that then I will not use mic at all.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Tried using push to talk once, pushed to warn my friends about incoming banelings, watched my marines getting blown into pieces. Never will I use push to talk again, and if you are not happy with that then I will not use mic at all.



*shakes fist*


you bind it to the thumb button on the mouse, much easier than keyboard PTT.

i just find that VA is often totally screwed - you're always hearing feedback, typing, sneezing, farting, etc. one on one it might work, but try a 4 way chat with an echo of everything said.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 30, 2011)

Mussels said:


> *shakes fist*
> 
> 
> you bind it to the thumb button on the mouse, much easier than keyboard PTT.
> ...



Bind to thumb button, never thought of that. Will give it another try, and hope that it works this time. 

Was using it 3 way actually, I was using Creative Fatality HS800, they were using Sennheiser PC350 and Apple iCrap. No feedback at all.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Bind to thumb button, never thought of that. Will give it another try, and hope that it works this time.
> 
> Was using it 3 way actually, I was using Creative Fatality HS800, they were using Sennheiser PC350 and Apple iCrap. No feedback at all.



one trick thats worked well for me is to rebind the thumb button (i have four on this mouse) to scroll lock, and bind the voice chat apps to that. that way, i dont accidentally forward/back/type in windows when using it.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 20, 2011)

for x-mass i will be getting  my self a good pair for 5.1 headphones.
Can some one show me some good REAL 5.1 headphone links?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 20, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> for x-mass i will be getting  my self a good pair for 5.1 headphones.
> Can some one show me some good REAL 5.1 headphone links?



what kind of budget?


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 20, 2011)

120-200 max canadian


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 20, 2011)

I would probably go with the Tritton PC510 HDA.


----------



## Ra97oR (Nov 21, 2011)

With that budget, I would consider getting some full size hifi headphones instead of the "5.1" headphones.

Audio Technica AD700 is the first one to spring to mind.


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 21, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> With that budget, I would consider getting some full size hifi headphones instead of the "5.1" headphones.
> 
> Audio Technica AD700 is the first one to spring to mind.



Agreed!


----------



## Horrux (Nov 21, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> for x-mass i will be getting  my self a good pair for 5.1 headphones.
> Can some one show me some good REAL 5.1 headphone links?



If you have an X-Fi sound card, stereo phones will likely do you better.

I have used both the cheap Zalman 5.1 and the expensive Psyko 5.1 and seriously, I'm not ever going back. With my $200 stereo headset, my soundcard is giving me good directionality, although not as good as with the Psyko, but with far, far superior sound quality.


----------



## Funtoss (Nov 21, 2011)

Does anyone have a good Equalizer setting or bass treble setting for Logitech G35? ..i would love to see a pic of it


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 22, 2011)

5.1 surround is gimmicks, 
i prefer AD700 than any 5.1 headphones


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 22, 2011)

I have g35 atm and they are broken. the drivers wont even work for them anymore. So i just want something that will sound better then g35.


----------



## ice_v (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm as well looking for true 5.1 gaming headsets. I'm planning on using them with BF3 and movies.

I was thinking about turtle beach z6a or cm storm sirus or anything in that budget...I also a have dedicated sound card.

How come u guys advice stereo headphones for gaming? Pardon me but how is directionality better on stereo headphones compared to true 5.1 headphones (with 4 drivers per earcup)...isn't that a nonsense?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 5, 2011)

actually its not a nonsense, 
i tried so many headphones, including the 5.1 ones, 
and even the AD700 positioning is better than the 5.1 4 drivers per cup headphones.

its the driver quality and the tuning that counts to those things


----------



## ice_v (Dec 5, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> actually its not a nonsense,
> i tried so many headphones, including the 5.1 ones,
> and even the AD700 positioning is better than the 5.1 4 drivers per cup headphones.
> 
> its the driver quality and the tuning that counts to those things



 It just doesn't make sense to me...

have you actually compared positioning on other true 5.1 headphones with your AD7000? 

And what sound card does that require? I have a Asus Xonar DX 

Does everybody on this thread agree on this?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 5, 2011)

I only use normal onboard soundcard, 
probably not all stereo headphones have better positioning to true 5.1 headphones, 

but, headphones that i tried that have very good positioning, like AD700 and AKG K701. 
betters the true 5.1 headphones, 

i say better because true 5.1 headphones have crossfeed effects, delay time effects that makes the positioning a bit unnatural, and diffused. 
stereo headphones only relies on its driver tuning and housing to make the open and spacious feeling that 5.1 headphones dont have.


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree with AhokZYashA. 

I have tried several 5.1 headsets and non of them come close to the performance of a decent set of two channel headphones. All the newer game titles have really good positional audio for headphones. 

The problem with 5.1 headphones is that you have the drivers so close together which almost makes them coupled,and obviously the closed back designs only amplify these issues, imagine the amount of reflections bouncing around inside the cups. 

You only have two ears and the audio imagery you hear is solely created based on the phase shifts and delay between the two ears. BeyerDynamic have a DSP that can run some complex transfer functions and give you a really neat "3D" sound experience from a regular two channel source.

Example:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxAFb8LYuxc

How it works:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binaural_recording


----------



## Horrux (Dec 5, 2011)

The very best audio positioning you will achieve are with the Psyko line of headsets. They are simply above and beyond anything else. However, the quality of sound is below average. And they are prone to breaking, although from what I read in this thread most brands are. Still, if you are ready to sacrifice a good deal of sound quality, the Psykos are insanely great at directionality. For example, I was able to pinpoint where snipers were shooting from in BFBC2, within 1-2 degrees, by sound alone. Snap aiming becomes a sound feature. No other headset is nearly that precise.

Mine broke. I am now using a Sennheiser PC360 G4ME stereo with my faithful old Auzentech Prelude soundcard, and althogh I get much better sound and some decent directionality, I miss the accuracy of the Psykos. And I hear they have improved sound quality. Oh and another problem with them is that they leak LOTS of sound.


----------



## ice_v (Dec 6, 2011)

Frederik S said:


> I agree with AhokZYashA.
> 
> I have tried several 5.1 headsets and non of them come close to the performance of a decent set of two channel headphones. All the newer game titles have really good positional audio for headphones.
> 
> ...



yeah I already knew about holofonic audio recordings ...very interesting stuff, but I'm still not 100% convinced about this good stereo headphones for gaming. Good quality true 5.1 headphones + decent audio card has always been the baseline advice of most gaming users and official wellknow techrewiers/reviewsite out there. 

Still I suppose a certain feature called Dolby Headphone does a pretty good job at simulating surrond (if your soundcard has it)...but imho stereo are and always will be for audiophile music gender people. Excellent directionality and realistic immersion are features that I kinda feel more apropriate/achievable to true 5.1 + good sound card. Perhaps 5.1 headsets have not yet reached that quality that stereo have reached by today, I'll give you that (keep in mind though, they are also somewhat more complex)...but I think they're also going toward good quality lately


----------



## ice_v (Dec 6, 2011)

Horrux said:


> The very best audio positioning you will achieve are with the Psyko line of headsets. They are simply above and beyond anything else. However, the quality of sound is below average. And they are prone to breaking, although from what I read in this thread most brands are. Still, if you are ready to sacrifice a good deal of sound quality, the Psykos are insanely great at directionality. For example, I was able to pinpoint where snipers were shooting from in BFBC2, within 1-2 degrees, by sound alone. Snap aiming becomes a sound feature. No other headset is nearly that precise.
> 
> Mine broke. I am now using a Sennheiser PC360 G4ME stereo with my faithful old Auzentech Prelude soundcard, and althogh I get much better sound and some decent directionality, I miss the accuracy of the Psykos. And I hear they have improved sound quality. Oh and another problem with them is that they leak LOTS of sound.



That's exactly what I would be looking for...but Psykos are pretty darn expensive! and indeed they have quality issues  

How come famous audio tech producers don't make some good 5.1 gaming headsets?  never heard of psyko until a few months ago...plus in europe they're nowhere to be found.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2011)

ice_v said:


> How come famous audio tech producers don't make some good 5.1 gaming headsets?  never heard of psyko until a few months ago...plus in europe they're nowhere to be found.



because they know good 5.1 headsets is an oxymoron, you're packing several smaller units into the same space, whereas one speaker per ear piece will be larger and provide far better sound.


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 6, 2011)

i only use a cheap A4tech HD-800 headset lol, still intact despite being cheap build, USB headset with built in soundchip, emulated ~7.1/5.1 surround, decent sound but proper windows 7 x64 drivers are non existent. Still works so far and was bought last 2008


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 6, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> Well I've decided to go for the 700's, but I'll only get em in a month or so, due to shipping it from far. In the meantime, I got an a4tech HU 510 to use till then, jeez, what an awful experience. Not saying they are bad (I'm no expert when it comes to discern whether sound is good or not) It was an upgrade from the HS 800, but there is a major problem with the head, since it is usb+5.1 and that a4tech don't have recent drivers for win7, its a major pain in the *ss. It does ship with some drivers, but they just crash up your pc and by that I mean f*ck up bad (just google the head and you'll understand). My pc has become a snail since I installed it. Even if you do uninstall it, it stays in your control panel. Seems that my experience with win7 longevity will stop here sadly, because of that POS. I'll probably just nuke it later. An advice here though, never, and I mean it, never buy sh*t that even their company has stopped supporting. Cheapness comes with a price I guess. I had some experience with their keyboard and mouse, same damn problem. I managed to get the head to work without their native drivers, thanks to windows though, but I can't seem to get past my memories of what I had to endure with it. Sorry this post has turned into a hate one instead of reviewing said product, but if you lived what I have lived since yesterday, you'd probably just attempt suicide.





ViperXTR said:


> i only use a cheap A4tech HD-800 headset lol, still intact despite being cheap build, USB headset with built in soundchip, emulated ~7.1/5.1 surround, decent sound but proper windows 7 x64 drivers are non existent. Still works so far and was bought last 2008



My experience with them, since used the JVC, I will never go back to those. I was missing so much when I had these. Do try something else, you will be astonished at the gap in quality.


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 6, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Mine broke. I am now using a Sennheiser PC360 G4ME stereo with my faithful old Auzentech Prelude soundcard, and althogh I get much better sound and some decent directionality, I miss the accuracy of the Psykos. And I hear they have improved sound quality. Oh and another problem with them is that they leak LOTS of sound.



Have you tried turning off all the X-Fi features and just using the high quality headphone setting in the game?


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 6, 2011)

Ive been using Superlux HD668B Headphones for general use. Ive got AKG 240 velour pads on because the pleather ones it came with are garbage. Good set for the price.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 6, 2011)

the Psykos are actually pretty good at delivering surround sound in games.


----------



## Ra97oR (Dec 6, 2011)

The best sound stage I have heard surprisingly is from a pair of STAX SR-009 with SRM-727. I really doubt the Pskyo will get anywhere near that or any STAX in question. It is it is not just precision of the soundstage, you also want the depth and layers. 

FYI, I can accurately aim guns through walls with my headphones in Neotokyo. And non of my headphone used gimmicky Dolby headphone or any kind of DSP just pure high quailty two driver and the headphone design. 

But again, I am never into cheap gaming headsets, so I have never heard the Psyko myself. From my experience from other "top tier" gaming headsets, if the sound is comparable to them, it will never beat good headphones.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 6, 2011)

but who the heck will be gaming with a pair of SR-009??
but I agree that the SR-009 paired to the SR-727 have the best soundstage i ever heard,

but HD800 out of the WA5 also very good soundstage


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2011)

Add me to the list! I have a Plantronics Gamercon 367!


----------



## Horrux (Dec 7, 2011)

Frederik S said:


> Have you tried turning off all the X-Fi features and just using the high quality headphone setting in the game?



Why would I do that?




Ra97oR said:


> The best sound stage I have heard surprisingly is from a pair of STAX SR-009 with SRM-727. I really doubt the Pskyo will get anywhere near that or any STAX in question. It is it is not just precision of the soundstage, you also want the depth and layers.
> 
> FYI, I can accurately aim guns through walls with my headphones in Neotokyo. And non of my headphone used gimmicky Dolby headphone or any kind of DSP just pure high quailty two driver and the headphone design.
> 
> But again, I am never into cheap gaming headsets, so I have never heard the Psyko myself. From my experience from other "top tier" gaming headsets, if the sound is comparable to them, it will never beat good headphones.


Aiming a gun through a wall at someone who is 10 feet away is one thing. Finding a sniper somewhere behind your back, by sound alone, from a single shot, when he is lying prone atop a ridge in the bushes, now that is something else. Yes, the Psykos are THAT accurate. In other words, they are pretty much as accurate as being there. They are not considered "cheap" gaming headsets either. Again, the sound quality is IMO what leaves to be desired in those models. For positioning, I submit that they cannot be beaten.


----------



## Ra97oR (Dec 7, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Aiming a gun through a wall at someone who is 10 feet away is one thing. Finding a sniper somewhere behind your back, by sound alone, from a single shot, when he is lying prone atop a ridge in the bushes, now that is something else. Yes, the Psykos are THAT accurate. In other words, they are pretty much as accurate as being there. They are not considered "cheap" gaming headsets either. Again, the sound quality is IMO what leaves to be desired in those models. For positioning, I submit that they cannot be beaten.



This is what I can do with all my hi-fi headphones, and I can do even better with my STAX. They are cheap gaming headphones, go listen to some top tier real headphone with a suitable setup and we can talk again. Finding a sniper behind me is the easiest thing I can do with my headphones. They cannot be beaten as you simply haven't heard better yet. 

£500 + £1000 headphone amp and £800 + £800 STAX set. The Psyko is very cheap compare to my own headphone setup.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 7, 2011)

this thread is dedicated to gaming headsets. there is another thread for that.


----------



## Ra97oR (Dec 7, 2011)

Anything stopping me using high end headphones for gaming? Nope.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 7, 2011)

even I using my ER4S to game, 
and it works very" well

positioning are accurate and precise,


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 7, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> Anything stopping me using high end headphones for gaming? Nope.



bass, frequency response, no microphone?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 7, 2011)

high end headphones have much much much better frequency response, details, imaging, accuracy. than even the most expensive gaming headphones, 

high end headphones like the LCD2, Beyerdynamic T1, have a very good bass. 

microphone? use a desktop or a clip-on mic, problem finished


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I went with mid range 5.1 headphones for two reasons. My mobo cant fit a good sound card in without making my cross-fire run 8x by 8x. and i cant stand having a desktop mic.


----------



## Horrux (Dec 7, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> This is what I can do with all my hi-fi headphones, and I can do even better with my STAX. They are cheap gaming headphones, go listen to some top tier real headphone with a suitable setup and we can talk again. Finding a sniper behind me is the easiest thing I can do with my headphones. They cannot be beaten as you simply haven't heard better yet.
> 
> £500 + £1000 headphone amp and £800 + £800 STAX set. The Psyko is very cheap compare to my own headphone setup.



Cute. Have you personally tried the Psyko in real-life gaming?


----------



## Ra97oR (Dec 8, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Cute. Have you personally tried the Psyko in real-life gaming?



Exactly, I was only basing it against other top tier gaming headset I have heard and they don't nearly stack up. So back to you again, have you heard the STAX SR-009? Or any other good headphones with amping and no X-Fi sound degrading functions.

This discussion cannot continue until both party have heard their respective headphones and meaningless to continue. So I just leave it at this.

To all people saying gaming headsets are better for gaming, at least try a few recommended headphone against recommended gaming headset to get a vague idea.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 8, 2011)

I am with Ra97oR, I have tried some of the fancy 5.1 headphones (but not the Psyko with speakers on the head), and I found out that I much prefer vanilla but good 1 driver per cup approach. Might be because of the games I play (mostly strategy), but I think the matter boils down to which one is more important: sound quality or sound direction? How much of each are you willing to sacrifice? Personally, I can live with left and right direction only, shooter people might need more directions. 

Yes, gaming headsets are completely shit in terms of sound quality compared to proper headsets from bang/buck perspective, even after you added the cost of the built in mic. Sennheiser PC3x0, the standard for sound quality in headphones suffer compared to its micless cousin the HD5xx due to manufacturing oversights.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2011)

i think part of it too, is that games are made for stereo, as is music.

games are designed via sound manipulation to sound like they have distinction from just two sound sources (and they do it pretty well), while music is cut and dried: stereo and nothing else.


for DVD/blu ray with 5.1 audio tracks and the few games that properly support 5.1 sound, the 6 channel headphones might be better... but since most of them are stereo with upmixing and not true 6 channel, you just never end up with that perfect situation needed to get the most out of these 'surround sound' headphones - whereas with basic, stereo headphones you're getting the benefits of better sound quality no matter what.


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 8, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Why would I do that?


Because many of the X-Fi spacial enhancement features ruins microdetails that gives you a better sense of space and positioning.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 31, 2011)

I just saw a good deal on a set of Creative Fatality HS-800's. Ive seen nothing but 5 star reviews of this headset both on amazon & play.com, but what do you guys think of it??


----------



## Ra97oR (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't bother with gaming headset, save the two from Sennheiser and Beyer. Even then, they are overpriced. 

I have actually had first hand experience with the HS800, the build quailty is outright terrible and the clamp hurts my head. Audio quailty? My old £10 Plantronics headset was better than it in sound and not even comparable in soundstage. 

They are very cheap, but if you already have something working and doesn't hurt you, I suggest to save up for something higher quailty. Don't think it will be much of an upgrade to anything other than some horror from some one pound shops.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 31, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I just saw a good deal on a set of Creative Fatality HS-800's. Ive seen nothing but 5 star reviews of this headset both on amazon & play.com, but what do you guys think of it??



Build quality is fine, after 3 solid years of abuse mine is still working. It does clamp your head quite tightly, but I stretched it by clamping on something big for a few days, and its fine now. Sound quality is meh, but usable. The only reason why I am still using it instead of getting a better one is because the mic is good, absolutely no complaints from my friends.

Will I recommend it? For £10, yes. Possibly even £15, but no more.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 31, 2011)

i'll just stick to  my speakers in that case


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 31, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> i'll just stick to  my speakers in that case



Yes, stick with that. Z5500 is very good


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2012)

My several year old JVC HA G770's are in need of replacement anyone got any suggestions for a good set of full size headphones? I would prefer to not run an AMP and use an old cracked Sandisk Sansa Fuze to power it.

I was thinking Denon AH-D2000's but it is recommended to run them with an amp. For half the price I was thinking Audio Technica ATH-M50's, but again they are recommended to be run with an amp unlike the Ultrasone HFi 780's so maybe those would be the best choice?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2012)

seven years, money well spent.

it would be easier if you list your source equipment, what kind of music you listen to and how much you want to spend.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> seven years, money well spent.
> 
> it would be easier if you list your source equipment, what kind of music you listen to and how much you want to spend.



Updated a little bit on the other post. I listen to a lot of Classic Rock, newer acoustic, occasional some rap. They also get used for movies when I am deployed 6 months at a time and one of those trips is what finally killed the JVC's.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2012)

Creative Aurvana Live would be my pick.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Creative Aurvana Live would be my pick.



Not a massive Creative fan and do rather like the single wire exit of my JVC's over the Y-cord. Going back into the higher end headphone range even with an altoids amp whats you suggestion sub $300? My cracker Fuze is loaded mostly with ogg and 320KB MP3's.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2012)

oh wait I didn't the second update to your post.

the Creative Aurvana Live are rebranded Denon D1001. Denon D2000 are much better and will drive out of your portable media player.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> oh wait I didn't the second update to your post.
> 
> the Creative Aurvana Live are rebranded Denon D1001. Denon D2000 are much better and will drive out of your portable media player.



How do the Ultrasone HFi 780 compare? They retail around $150 and seem to have decent reviews minus the cord.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't know. every time I read about Ultrasone headphones it's always negative lol I hope to own a pair one day to see for myself.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't know. every time I read about Ultrasone headphones it's always negative lol I hope to own a pair one day to see for myself.



Any experience with Audio-Technica ATH-M50's? Again seem to have good reviews and I like the simple look of them.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jan 24, 2012)

I totally dislike the over hyped M50. It have decent bass and stuff, but the midrange is rather lifeless and boring, there are simply better headphones at that price range.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> I totally dislike the over hyped M50. It have decent bass and stuff, but the midrange is rather lifeless and boring, there are simply better headphones at that price range.



Reviews said as such bumblebee pointed out the Fischer Audio FA-003 and I like the looks of those and reviews floating around seem to agree.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2012)

if you buy the Fischer Audio FA-003 please tell us your impressions.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> if you buy the Fischer Audio FA-003 please tell us your impressions.



It's between those and the Denon AH-D2000's. I do like the Fischer Audio FA-003's since they are different and not everyone has them.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jan 24, 2012)

Meh, reviews are overrated. The only way to know if you will like it or not is to listen first hand.

I would rather get some good open back headphones if you do not need isolation. AD700 and HD598 are both easy to drive and sounds great for their price. D2000 is the most boomy headphone I have heard in a long while, D7000 did improve on that issue though. FA-003, shame that I haven't heard them at all.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2012)

6-8 weeks is a long time to wait


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> Meh, reviews are overrated. The only way to know if you will like it or not is to listen first hand.
> 
> I would rather get some good open back headphones if you do not need isolation. AD700 and HD598 are both easy to drive and sounds great for their price. D2000 is the most boomy headphone I have heard in a long while, D7000 did improve on that issue though. FA-003, shame that I haven't heard them at all.



I don't like open back headphones deployed I have a roommate for 6 months and then we spend a couple weeks in a tent I would probably be killed. It doesn't help that I rather like to listen to music loud enough that it has some kick. I have been rocking the JVC's off of the couple of reviews quoting them better than some more well known brands in the cheapy category that was the better part of ten years ago just trying to upgrade to the best bang for my buck sort of thing and would rather like something robust enough to last a while.



BumbleBee said:


> 6-8 weeks is a long time to wait



I am back to my home theater I can wait trust me  if I was currently deployed I would be singing a different story, but the JVC's are still usable and I rather like my home theater to be used. Can't let that harmon/kardon sit quietly to long.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2012)

you don't need to audition a pair of headphones that cheap. I mean $150 is a lot of money to some people but he isn't buying Sennheiser HD800 or Denon D7000.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> you don't need to audition a pair of headphones that cheap. I mean $150 is a lot of money to some people but he isn't buying Sennheiser HD800 or Denon D7000.



No kidding I wish I could jump on either of those. Wife would kill me in my steps. Maybe next deployment I can con my way into some. At that point I should probably be looking at either making the best headphone amp I can or shelling the big bucks out for a real one.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2012)

check out iBasso 

http://ibasso.com/en/home/


----------



## Ra97oR (Jan 24, 2012)

I am using an iBasso D12 currently. Enough power to drive my DT150 to good level. If anything, the DT150 totally trumps the D2000 even in bass slap without sounding floppy. It does need an amp of some kind though.

The old iBasso D2+ I used to own is also plenty power for the price, but the DAC section was far inferior.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2012)

you can always visit Mark Lawton if you have the money


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2012)

What's everyone's opinions on the FA-002w's?

http://www.gd-audiobase.com/index.p...&category_id=5&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2

http://www.gd-audiobase.com/index.p...&category_id=5&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2

They are around the same price of the Denon's and people are comparing them to much much nicer headphones. I want to try building my own amp there is a lot of talk about getting different sound out of different caps I have no problem giving it a shot.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2012)

/shrugs lol


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> /shrugs lol



It's your fault you told me to look at the 003's now I like the design


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2012)

sorry 

it's hard to stop scratching when you get bit by the audio bug.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> sorry
> 
> it's hard to stop scratching when you get bit by the audio bug.



I am thinking the FA-003's or the 002w's depending on funds.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2012)

somebody has to buy them haha


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> somebody has to buy them haha



Does anyone on TPU have either set?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't think so.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't think so.



hmmm well in that case I like not going with what everyone else chooses.


----------



## ufgy20 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey guys im looking at buying the Logitech Wireless Gaming Headset G930 with 7.1 Surround Sound. i have looked into it for a while now and im thinking these are the gaming headphones that i will be buying. but im not sure exactly if this is a good buy or not. do any of you own or know anything more about these?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 8, 2012)

I just got some SRH750DJ 's but there was no cable inside the new and unopened box  I bought it at Best Buy and they are out of stock since a week now in my whole city (4 Best Buys).

I also bought a Creative Aurvana Live! but the cables at either side annoyed me. They were much more comfortable than either my SRH440s and my SRH750DJ's, but I find that the SRH440s are a bit better in the sound quality department. I'm a little bit of a bass head, not the big on mids, but still like to have nice highs and the SRH750DJ seem to fit the bill! Build quality and especially comfort aren't where I'd like them to be though, and the flat headband isn't that attractive or comfortable. The earpads, especially considering the clamp force and that I am wearing glasses, aren't that comfortable either.

Hopefully the sound will make me fall in love with it anyways  Do any of you burn in your headphones? If so what is your methodology?


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 8, 2012)

Shure has some new headphones coming out this year

http://www.headphone.com/headphones/shure-srh1440.php

http://www.headphone.com/headphones/shure-srh1840.php


----------



## n-ster (Feb 8, 2012)

Yea the open cans... They promise to be awesome, but out of my price range  The AKG K701 is a better buy than the SRH1440 though, so hopefully they will give it a healthy price drop

The SRH 940 Just came out, apparently they are great and have very detailed sound


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 8, 2012)

the AKG K701 is a classical/orchestral headphone.


----------



## Horrux (Feb 8, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Hey guys im looking at buying the Logitech Wireless Gaming Headset G930 with 7.1 Surround Sound. i have looked into it for a while now and im thinking these are the gaming headphones that i will be buying. but im not sure exactly if this is a good buy or not. do any of you own or know anything more about these?



I don't but I have 2 wireless headsets: 
 - The Creative HS-1200, which sits atop the ear (which gets painful if you wear glasses) and is so-so in terms of sound quality. Certainly for the price you can do better. They are Stereo and have their own USB sound card.

 - The Razer Chimaera Xbox edition. This one plugs into the headphone/mic jacks in front/top of your case and take their sound from your sound card. If you have a good sound card (which I do, an Auzentech Prelude), then you can set it to emulate 5.1 or 7.1 on the Stereo headset. Frankly, after owning two multichannel (wired) headsets, I feel this is the best way to get the directionality and immersion you look for. To be honest, this Razer has been a very pleasant suprise. It is comfortable and has very good sound, for a wireless headset.

There is also a PC version of the Razer Chimaera, which is more expensive and has an USB sound card. I don't know about that one.


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 9, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> the AKG K701 is a classical/orchestral headphone.



I liked mine a lot, listening to anything but classical. If any headphone is classical only, that will be the Edition 10. It simply sounds crap on anything else.

On the SRH940, the sounds is very detailed and comfort is much better than the SRH840 I had before. It was made less clamp and far lighter, sound is less bassy and slightly on the bright side. However I bought the DT150 over it, having a more appealing sound, equal detail and far better build quailty. The silver finish made the plastic molding seams very visible.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 9, 2012)

AKG headphones are too bright for me.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 9, 2012)

That is my gripe with Shure ... Great sound, bad build quality and/or comfort


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 9, 2012)

the SRH840 pads are much better than the stock SRH440 pads.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes but the headband is still uncomfortable, and I have found that all 3 of the Shure products I've tried (SRH440 SRH840 and SRH750DJ) NEED space inside the pads (foam or cardboard does OK, add some socks and the comfort is even better http://www.head-fi.org/t/470304/shure-srh840-earpad-mod)

I wish they made their headbands more form fitting to the head instead of flat. I lost sound in my right side speaker and my pads were cracked beyond belief after only a little more than 1.5 years for my SRH440, and the SRH750DJ don't feel like the most quality headphones either. I am addicted to Shure products though. My Creative Aurvana Live! had great comfort, were very light, looked good, and sounded practically on par to my SRH440 (albeit very different sound IMO). I've even tried Beats, M50s and a few other headphones (albeit only for a few minutes each) but there is something about the sound with Shures that I just prefer... I have no idea what exactly


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 9, 2012)

let me play the role of captain obvious. 

leather will crack!


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 9, 2012)

And pleather cracks even quicker! All Shure are still using rather low quailty pleather pads.

I don't see my sleep skin leather pads going to crack any time soon on my STAX. The pleather pad on my DT150 however does not give me confidence.


----------



## JoeKkerr (Feb 9, 2012)

*Suggestion for new headphones*

Hey guys !

I wanted to buy some good 5.1 or 7.1 headsets for gaming...as i am a hardcore gamer
i am gonna mostly use them for counter strike & other FPS games.

I was thinking of Steelseries siberia neckband
                           Steeleseries siberia v2 USB
                           Razer megalodon USB

These are my primary options and Razer Tiamat which claims to be first "True" 7.1 headsets due to
its 10 drivers (five in each cup) is my secondary option...
Which one should i buy or should i wait for razer tiamat to release ? Is the wait worth it ?

Ive done some research & saw some reviews on youtube for all above headsets & here are my conclusions
pls let me know if i am wrong

Steelseries neckband is awesome due to its design behind the neck..it looks stylish and it comes at top of
my list as i am a gamer who gives importance to fashion with respect to quality ..but its cons are that it slips
from neck when not in use ..u MUST keep it wearing to prevent it from falling

Steelseries siberia v2 USB - Most of reviews were positive about this headset & They said it would work great if used with astro mixamp or other sound card & most of gamers recommend it as ive seen it in action in WCG

Razer megalodon USB - As compared to other 7.1 headsets..these are great as compared to others in terms
of price, BTW i am just wondering would it be able to compete to Razer tiamat as Megalodon is virtual 7.1 & tiamat is True 7.1...will it make a difference ? these words "True 7.1" & "Virtual 7.1" makes me think in between these two..coz if it makes a great difference i am gonna wait for tiamat

Razer tiamat- Gamers are angry and frustated on Razer team due to delaying of this headset..but they say
 the wait will be worth it..some experts say due to 10 drivers it may fall back in terms of clearity ,size ,they say megalodon is best compared to tiamat..its also gonna come in 2.2 version in which there are 4 dirves 2 dedicated for bass...have anyone used 2.2 for counter strike ? is it good ?

Sorry for sucha long post but i want the best of best headsets

Additional details : No i dont want to buy any other brand
                              pls advice in detail due to my weak knowledge about audio


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 10, 2012)

you can buy replacement ear cushions for most headphones but the headband cushion can be tricky.

this headband cushion will fit Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, Denon and maybe others.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sennheiser-...693?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5b60d905


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 10, 2012)

JoeKkerr said:


> No i dont want to buy any other brand



Can't really help you there then.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Feb 10, 2012)

*Sennheiser HD518*-  - _Mini-review_

Pros:
-Sound is the usual Sennheiser excellence.
-Audio cable actually detaches from the headset preventing it from getting broken if you are mobile, often. +++ triple bonus points
-Sturdy padding; I'm normally hesitant with the type of padding they used, since it usually tends to wear out quickly, but they have held up perfectly so far, and I'm currently in afghanistan 
-Audio cable is the big 6.3mm, which is inconvenient for laptops sometimes, but comes with an adaptor. Can't really complain since it only really adds versatility.

Cons-
-Cans let a lot of noise out, so if you are in a quiet area, others may hear a little bit of your audio, if you listen to it loud. With headphones this awesome, you must!! 
-Long term listening can get you zoned out and unaware of your surroundings at times 


So far, these things have stood up to the abuse of moving throughout my deployment, and still look brand new. The can rotational joins haven't shown any signs of problems yet either. Excellent buy, IMO.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 10, 2012)

JoeKkerr said:


> Hey guys !
> 
> I wanted to buy some good 5.1 or 7.1 headsets for gaming...as i am a hardcore gamer
> i am gonna mostly use them for counter strike & other FPS games.
> ...



the Sennheiser PC360 in my opinion is the best headset marketed towards gamers. the only thing better is the Sennheiser PC360 with the Astro Mixamp. 

if you have a sound card go with the steelseries neckband.
if you don't have a sound card go with the steelseries siberia v2 usb.


----------



## Horrux (Feb 10, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> the Sennheiser PC360 in my opinion is the best headset marketed towards gamers. the only thing better is the Sennheiser PC360 with the Astro Mixamp.
> 
> if you have a sound card go with the steelseries neckband.
> if you don't have a sound card go with the steelseries siberia v2 usb.



Yep, I'm using the PC360 with an Auzentech Prelude and it is leaps and bounds better than pretty much everything else I've tried. I have come to the conclusion that virtualized multichannel is better than actual multichannel when it comes to headsets.


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 10, 2012)

As always, good sound card + headphones will always be better than the crappy internal DAC DSP that USB headsets have. Most 7.1 USB headphones are virtual surround sound with bad USB convertor and the actual multichannel one... You wonder why there isn't any hi-fi headphones doing that... My current setups are outright overkill for gaming, so I won't recommend it here. However if you don't wanna stick with the gaming tag and paying a premium, you can always go Hi-fi headphones like Audio Technica AD700 or Sennheiser HD598, both are very capable for their price tag.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello everyone its been a while since I've been on here. I had a question (its kinda dumb) I was hoping to grab the AKG701/702 headphones pretty soon but Im pretty much just going to be using them for my PC (Games, Music, Movies) and I havent come across a review that says if its ok to use them with a sound card. However I have come across a lot of forums stating that I should use the headphones with an amp. Could anyone shed some light on this? I don't want the headphones to seem like a waste if I just buy them for games, music etc. Any comparisons to my AD700's? It has been about a good 5-6 months and I can't find anything on the subject nor do I know of anyone that uses them for gaming or just on the computer period.

I appreciate the help in advance guys!


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 11, 2012)

K701 are power hungry. I don't think your sound card even has a headphone amplifier.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 11, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> K701 are power hungry. I don't think your sound card even has a headphone amplifier.



so would they destroy my computer? lol

Also Im guessing that my sound card comes with a built in amp since it was made for music purposes(making and editing) but it is old so I dont know

EDIT: from what im reading on headfi forum, the sound card and the dac it comes with BOTH come with a built in amp, but I dont have the dac, says its probably best to just plug it into the back anyways so it comes from the source

EDIT2: Am I really going to notice a big difference in sound quality if it turns out I need an amp? really wish this wasn't so difficult....


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 11, 2012)

http://www.head-fi.org/t/226975/hotrodding-the-x-fi-a-laymans-guide-no-56k


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 11, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/226975/hotrodding-the-x-fi-a-laymans-guide-no-56k



I dont think I have the skill, time, or tools for that as awesome as it sounds :\


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 11, 2012)

A hot rodded X-Fi card will still struggle with the K701s, most dedicated headphone amplifiers do not have the power to drive them well. Just use the line-out to feed a amplifier. A decent FiiO amplifier should do them some form of justice. 

The K701s sound way leaner than the AD700s.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 11, 2012)

Frederik S said:


> A hot rodded X-Fi card will still struggle with the K701s, most dedicated headphone amplifiers do not have the power to drive them well. Just use the line-out to feed a amplifier. A decent FiiO amplifier should do them some form of justice.
> 
> The K701s sound way leaner than the AD700s.



I agree I heard a bit of them on my friends macbook pro and he was using them without an AMP so that kind of got me wondering if I actually needed an amp. Only thing is, if I am spending 250+ on headphones alone I dont want to have to spend 150+ for a decent amp, do you recommend a cheap one that won't burn more of a hole in my pocket?


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 11, 2012)

Fiio is the bottom of the barrel so you don't have to worry about spending that much.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 11, 2012)

I use a pair of Sennheiser HD212 's I bought years ago, with USB Yeti Blue mic. 


The good.

Hugely long cord, 10' to be exact.
Replaceable cord.
Replaceable leatherette cups.
Good sound reproduction, large on bass.
Deep powerful bass.
Closed design keeps it quiet for others, and blocks noise. (I also take hem with me when I travel, helps on airplanes)
Low power to drive, relative to buds and other headphones I have used.



The bad

Hugely long cord, you will run over it and you will get it tangled.
Tight on the head until they break in, and then rewrapping the cord around the bad makes them tight again. 
No venting means you can get sweaty ears on long trips, or during long gaming sessions.
A bit of EQ tuning to prevent hearing fatigue is needed.
To reach full performance a lot of power is required.
Silver paint chips off plastic band easily.
No pressure adjustment.
Headsize adjustment is cheap feeling.


Overall 

I like them, the have taken quite a beating on many trips, stuffed in my bag, worn on roadtrips, plane rides, and long gaming sessions. 
If they would have included a 5' cord or even a 3' to trade out i would have paid the extra $10 for it. 
Cord isolation isn't as much of an issue with these as the band rubbing against things and making noise. 
The cord has endured much more abuse than I thought possible, I have ran over it hundreds of times with the wheels on my office chair, tangled it up, wrapped it up and it still works flawlessly. 
You can EQ out the overabundance they built in of bass and have a great sounding set of phones, or if you are in the mood and have the power you can almost deafen yourself with these.


I would buy them again if given the chance. 8/10


Yeti Blue mic

The Good

Settings, settings, settings!!! For the price it is hard to beat, mulch-capsule control with a onboard switch.
Pickup, it picks up EVERYTHING, and it is amazingly crisp. I have been gaming and had the kids come in and try to sneak up on me, I heard their footsteps and them giggling clearly. 
Headphone amp built in, and running off USB power it has more than enough to make you cry for mercy. 
Its DAC/ADC can convert stereo at 24 bit depth.
No drivers are needed, it is supported as plug and play on Windows and Mac.
Direct mic input mixed in the audio stream, so what you hear is what you get.


The Bad

Its big.
Its heavy.
No pop guard or even a attempt at one built in.
The connectors are on the bottom and have no strain relief or any other form of dampening cord noise.
The base while sturdy and stylish provides a direct noise path for any vibrations, no real isolation for the mic itself.
No auto-leveling for inputs, you need to be sure that what you are playing or doing won't peak the capabilities of your mic or recording software, or else you need to re-record. 


Overall

I give it a 9/10
Great value for the money, and many of the limitations can be overcome with a few good items added to your cart, or some ingenuity. A friend who does production recommended a wooden needle point hoop with pantyhose over it, and you can add fiberfill to dampen noise even more.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2012)

if you could edit your posts guys, that was a spammer. they just copy paste other peoples comments so as to not get noticed, and edit that .gif link later.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 13, 2012)

I must be really blonde.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 13, 2012)

Is there a "best way" of burning in headphones? I listen mostly to R&B and a little Rap.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 13, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Is there a "best way" of burning in headphones? I listen mostly to R&B and a little Rap.



Don't think so, but I normally advise people to play a music on loop overnight. Not at max volume, only slightly higher than their normal volume. Also, some headphones don't really benefit from burning in, and most of the time I just use my headphones and let it burn in slowly.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 13, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Is there a "best way" of burning in headphones? I listen mostly to R&B and a little Rap.



pink noise, medium volume in the closet for x hours.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 13, 2012)

(Back to talking about the akg701/2) Would I be fine if I were to get the amp later (maybe a month or so?)


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 13, 2012)

Just use it with pink noise at listening level. If possible leave a bit of silence every once in a while just to safe guard it won't overheat the voice-coil and the glue.

Ninja'd: Yes, you might not be able to listen to it's proper sound, but it is more than listenable.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone  I've heard SRH750DJ really shine after burn-in. What is sad is that I just sold my computer so no more sound card = me sad 

Would the SRH750DJ benefit from an DAC/amp or anything like that? I won't have a desktop computer until end April/early May (Ivy or SB-E and 7XXX or NV's new cards ) and until then I have a 12" 2530p Elitebook. I'd like to buy something I'll be able to use on my desktop but if possible on my laptop as well. I also like to use a slight EQ. Don't worry I'm starting my research on head-fi as well 

Hmmm, I've heard a sound card is useless compared to DAC + AMP for music. I'd be looking for a sub 200$ budget most probably for the combo. If there are obvious advantages/futureproofing for going over 200$ I'll consider it though. I'm pretty sure I want to purchase a DAC and amp as it would be useful for my desktop and I intend to listen to music a lot, as well as get new headphones every year or so


----------



## ufgy20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well just got my new headphones today.. to bad the plastic is cracked D: (its on the headphone on the right


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 16, 2012)

sorry to hear.


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 16, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Thanks everyone  I've heard SRH750DJ really shine after burn-in. What is sad is that I just sold my computer so no more sound card = me sad
> 
> Would the SRH750DJ benefit from an DAC/amp or anything like that? I won't have a desktop computer until end April/early May (Ivy or SB-E and 7XXX or NV's new cards ) and until then I have a 12" 2530p Elitebook. I'd like to buy something I'll be able to use on my desktop but if possible on my laptop as well. I also like to use a slight EQ. Don't worry I'm starting my research on head-fi as well
> 
> Hmmm, I've heard a sound card is useless compared to DAC + AMP for music. I'd be looking for a sub 200$ budget most probably for the combo. If there are obvious advantages/futureproofing for going over 200$ I'll consider it though. I'm pretty sure I want to purchase a DAC and amp as it would be useful for my desktop and I intend to listen to music a lot, as well as get new headphones every year or so



I have heard a lot of higher end DAC like the m903 and DAC1, while not on HD tracks. I found the sound is comparable to my Essence modded line-out. I think after a certain quailty level, the main constraints are the amps and headphones. Unless you are after a balanced setup, even a top tier sound card will sound like a good DAC. While a good DAC have more connectivity options and features, it is often a lot more expensive and rather understandable why it is. 

Note that a noisy PSU might affect how a sound card work, I don't have any problem with my PSU which is one of the cleanest PSU you can get in the consumer market even now. 

However I really cannot recommend a great DAC+Amp for 200USD, seeing just the Essence will nearly top the budget and a decent amp cost a lot more than the Essence.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 17, 2012)

You might look into the Fiio E10, or e7/e9 too n-ster, I've heard some people have had really good results with both. I'm tempted to try the e9 to see how much more power it puts out in comparison to my Auzen Forte's built-in amp. Both amps support 16-600 ohms, the E9 does 1W @ 16Ohms and 80mW at 600Ohms, the Auzen says it can do up to 100mW/Channel, but doesn't state at what resistance. The Auzen powers my headphones pretty well but if the E9 at under $100 can do better, that'd be sweet.

I'm also gonna be giving my modded JVC HA-RX700's to my G/F as she loves em...now I gotta replace them because they are damn fun to listen to and I love how strong the bass impact can me. I'm debating between another pair of HARX700's, maybe trying the 900's (but I think that'll have bass too close to my D2000's which is extended and low but not nearly as hard hitting). That or getting some Sony MDR-XB500's when they ship again in April, looking at Ultrasone 580's, ATH A700's, I just want something with good punch without killing the rest of the sound while improving on the RX700's a bit. So far it's been an interesting challenge in research and reading others' suggestions all over the web.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 17, 2012)

The SRH750DJ and apparently the M50 have killer bass. I've head about the E10/17, but I'm worried it won't be enough. I don't need portability at all (well some, it has to fit in my backpack).

Maybe the maverick tube magic D1 ? hmmm


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 18, 2012)

Audinst HUD-MX1 is another option.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 18, 2012)

hey guys coming closer and closer to making my purchase, as I was looking at some FiiO amps I came across this:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001P9EQH8/?tag=tec06d-20

please tell me this would be fine for the akg701


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry, but no. That is no where nearly enough for the K701's complex load or any large full size headphones. It is not even good sounding on easy to drive IEMs either.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 18, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> Sorry, but no. That is no where nearly enough for the K701's complex load or any large full size headphones. It is not even good sounding on easy to drive IEMs either.



This is getting annoying I dont want to spend so freaking much on an amp for something they should have fixed when making the damn headphones, so as much and as bad as I really wanted these headphones(the ONLY thing I wanted for christmas) Im just going to skip them or figure something out because I want them pretty bad. If this was the case I would have just considered buying a pair of Astro Gaming headphones would be cheaper and would come with an amp for the price of the AKG701's themselves (almost). Anyone recommend headphones that dont require an amp that are better than the AD700's that I have?

Edit: just something I could look at if I just decide to not grab the 701's


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 18, 2012)

sounds like your not willing to spend the money. 

Sennheiser HD558 is a nice improvement over the Audio Technica AD700.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 18, 2012)

I have the E5 and I have to say it DOES improve sound, but barely. I mostly used it to be able to use an LOD from my iPod. Some people say it makes the sound worse, I haven't found that to be the case


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 18, 2012)

It is not a fault of the headphones, nor it is the fault of sources. Going pass entry level you are just expected to spend more cash. Amps are just so hard to cheap out on, comparing to DAC which can work very well with a lower price tag. DAC+amp combo is again a different beast all together. 

That Astro gaming headphone does come with an amp, just like all USB headsets but if the amp is better than the lowly FiiO E5 is another matter. My Audio Technica sounds a lot better with my HA5000 than without, even though people say it does not need an amp (highly doubt any of them even hear this variant). Most headphones will scale with a better amp, be it outright SQ improvement or tonal changes.



BumbleBee said:


> sounds like your not willing to spend the money.
> 
> Sennheiser HD558 is a nice improvement over the Audio Technica AD700.



I did listen to the HD598 right next to the AD700 before. With my portable setup, iPod custom LOD + iBass D12. The HD598 is more balance and have far more weight in the bass department, but it never had that airy sound the AD700 or HD600 have, nor the massive soundstage. 

One strange thing to note, I never found the K701 more airy than the AD700. While the soundstage is even more massive, it never strike me with the sense of "air" like other wide open headphones have. A2000X was more airy IMO. Personal opinion, don't take it as fact please.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 18, 2012)

HD558 are not as bright, better bass, more comfortable. not everybody likes a bright headphone.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 18, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> It is not a fault of the headphones, nor it is the fault of sources. Going pass entry level you are just expected to spend more cash. Amps are just so hard to cheap out on, comparing to DAC which can work very well with a lower price tag. DAC+amp combo is again a different beast all together.
> 
> That Astro gaming headphone does come with an amp, just like all USB headsets but if the amp is better than the lowly FiiO E5 is another matter. My Audio Technica sounds a lot better with my HA5000 than without, even though people say it does not need an amp (highly doubt any of them even hear this variant). Most headphones will scale with a better amp, be it outright SQ improvement or tonal changes.
> 
> ...



I really appreciate your help, I think it would just be best to get an AMP for my AD700's and keep saving for the 701's do you recommend any I could look at?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 18, 2012)

Any opinion on the digiZoid ZO2.3 ? I don't really know what it is though


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 18, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> HD558 are not as bright, better bass, more comfortable. not everybody likes a bright headphone.



Not quite agreeing on the comfort, but yes the Senns are more balanced and less bright while still have decent speed and control. If HD558 is anything like the HD598, I will recommend it. An improvement from the AD700 is the AD900, which I think is the sweet spot on the AD line without being too expensive. It is far less bright and sounds very airy.



-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I really appreciate your help, I think it would just be best to get an AMP for my AD700's and keep saving for the 701's do you recommend any I could look at?



From my experience with my X-Fi Xtreme Music, changing to my Xonar Essence with modded opamp was a massive improvement. Shame that the internal amp on the Essence is not great with Audio Technica, the DAC section is very clean. Clean enough that I can just go on and upgrade my amps without worrying too much on the source lagging behind. 

I can't really recommend other headphones unless I know what you think is lacking from the AD700.


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 18, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Any opinion on the digiZoid ZO2.3 ? I don't really know what it is though



http://www.head-fi.org/t/593356/

That review from someone I do trust on Head-Fi seems like it is more of an portable EQ + amp instead of being a good amp for full size headphones. If anything that bass EQ looks very extreme and over the top.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 4, 2012)

I must announce an excellent combo for up-and-coming headphone buyers!

I still think that the JVC HA-RX700 is budget KING when you can find it for a decent price in the $30-40 range. Hell maybe even more. Seeing as I just gave my 3yo modded set to my GF and was gonna buy a new set as a backup...the price hiked up and availability went nil. 

But back to the story, I couldn't stand her onboard audio though it's actually much better than expected pushing the HX700's it was still disappointing to even just my Auzen Forte's front speaker output...and the HP output was lightyears better.

Well I got her an Asus Xonar DG for $30-ish shipped...it shoed up, I installed it, I naturally hooked up the HX700 to the Front Speaker/HP Amped output directly on the card and was BLOWN AWAY. Between the power of the HP output (set the channels to 2, set the output to Headphone, then choose between 3 gain settings, I chose exciter >64Ohms...even tho the 700's are rated for 48ohms..) and the very capable eq...these two items were meant to be. If you go to head-fi.org and you read about mixing headphones and amps to get the right synergy...if I've ever heard good synergy, I'd say the JVC HA-RX700 + Asus Xonar DG 5.1 have it nailed. And when caught at the right time, you can have both at your front door for $70 shipped or so. You'd have to spend SOOOOOOO much more in order to defeat what these two items are capable of it wouldn't be worth most peoples times or budgets. 

I currently just purchased the FiiO E9 Desktop HP Amp to see how it compared with my Auzen Forte's integrated HP amp...with my Denon D2000's I was actually dissapointed...it was a tad louder, but didn't feel like it was driving any harder though in theory it was supposed to have up to 10X the output power at certain resistance levels...depending on what spec sheet your read. Well I decided for shits and giggles to hook up my JVC HA-DX3's which I paid too much for years ago, gave them a couple months to blossom, was never really impressed as I'm too much of a bass head...I respect their treble and accuracy, but the bass was just extending low, but you could never feel it. The E9...woke them up big time...to the point they come close to competing with the D2000's. Though the D2000's are more universal bassy and the DX3's are more certain frequency range bassy...they have the extension but to even feel them punching bass is truly amazing. The E9 may not master the D2000's if you have a card like the Forte already...but if you don't, it may be very well worth your time if it can be found for around $90.

Just a couple things I figured I would report. I am debating picking up a set of Sony MDR-XB500's in April when they ship again to see just how big the bass is...but I MUST find a spare pair of JVC HA-RX700's first...

Word of advice to gamers, new headphone buyers...ditch the gaming headsets...get the Asus Xonar DG sound card while it's cheap...wait for the RX700's to come back down or get something else recommended in the price-range and be happy. It'll cost way too much to get even a little better and yet that combo is amazing compared to every gaming headset I've ever tried...mic's are cheap too...zalman clip-on and go. 

Another note on the Xonar DG...I wanted to hook her speakers up...well I thought the DG was like the forte where only the output on the card itself was amplified...not the case...the DG amplifies the front hp output and is literally just as good to my ears. Put your speakers on the back, do your output settings, then plug your HP into the front..do your settings, gain, etc...it'll switch automatically w/o any issues thus far. I can't recommend any other sound card in that price range or even double that price.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 4, 2012)

I've had the Xonar DS and it was an awesome sound card. Used it for my SRH440 though. For bang/buck the low end ASUS cards do seem quite good. I also got the Zalman clip-on for like 3.XX$ by taking advantage of a price match policy, and it isn't bad


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 4, 2012)

I hate those mics


----------



## n-ster (Mar 4, 2012)

The Zalman mic compares to many of those under 60$ lightweight headset mics. Yes it is somewhat basic, but for me it is all I need. My voice is clear and there is nothing obviously wrong with it. When I game I'm in a quiet environment though, and the chatting is only basic, so I don't really on it much at all


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2012)

n-ster said:


> The Zalman mic compares to many of those under 60$ lightweight headset mics. Yes it is somewhat basic, but for me it is all I need. My voice is clear and there is nothing obviously wrong with it. When I game I'm in a quiet environment though, and the chatting is only basic, so I don't really on it much at all



the zalman clip on ones? i find they're very, very loud and pick up all background noise too easily.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 4, 2012)

Well that's how all my mics have been and it didn't matter as I was always in a quiet environment. It doesn't pick up my mouse clicks or my Black cherry mechanical kbs noises so it doesn't bother me lol


----------



## Horrux (Mar 4, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I've had the Xonar DS and it was an awesome sound card. Used it for my SRH440 though. For bang/buck the low end ASUS cards do seem quite good. I also got the Zalman clip-on for like 3.XX$ by taking advantage of a price match policy, and it isn't bad



Oh yes, I have used that mic before, it was included with my "5.1" headset and it is very good. Loud is good, you just turn it down...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 4, 2012)

just got myself an HD600 from sennheiser for music and gaming, 
the low end punch is so addictive for FPS games


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 4, 2012)

I have broken three Zalman microphones and they don't have any noise canceling features.

these are supposed to be a little better.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mini-clip-on-microphone-7080


----------



## Kursah (Mar 4, 2012)

I use this with a 6ft 3.5mm cable and a couple zip-ties on the LH earcup, works a treat. The HPA2 boom mic works excellent, I've used it for years....though the one BB lists above is probably just as good. The foam mic cover makes a huge difference in what sounds are picked up by the mic. I've picked up a couple other chinese boom mics that were "ok" at best...if you can find a decent boom mic like the turtle beach it's worth the $10-15 imho.

Edit: This is one of the other boom mics I tried that was just OK at best...but for $3.xx you can only complain so much: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/hyundai-soft-neck-laptop-microphone-4468

I like the boom mics for placement near the LH earcup and easy to unplug if you want it out of the way...though more work than a clip on I prefer it.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 4, 2012)

Be warned, it takes forever for the dealextreme stuff to come lol


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 4, 2012)

yeah I remember it taking so long I forgot about it.

I wish I could compare it to the Zalman.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 4, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Be warned, it takes forever for the dealextreme stuff to come lol



Yep it ships from China...a lot of these kind of sites take upwards of 3 weeks at times. Remember back in the day when you ordered something off the TV, over the phone, out of a magazine, and they said 6-8 weeks.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 4, 2012)

Yea my DX stuff took 7 weeks or so and they made a few errors  I tried to tell them but I was just frustrated and threw the stuff that they messed up away (ie: wrong battery)

still its so cheap its hard to complain


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 5, 2012)

hey guys im looking to buy a great headset with a mic attached. some comfortable durable and not above 150$. i am looking at the G930 this time buying brand new not seller refurbished ebay >_< i know the plastic does not last very long for a majority of people. but when i had a working pair they were great i loved them. i have been looking at a few different ones but not sure what to get.. and i will be using it for PC gaming.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 5, 2012)

Honestly man I'd recommend you take some time to read the first few pages of this thread, with a $150 budget, find a decent pair of heaphones in the $50-80 range or so, buy an Asus Xonar DG sound card, get a cheap boom mic or clip on mic like linked above and in previous pages/posts in this thread and demolish any gaming headset out there. If you can find a pair of JVC HA-RX700's (out of stock everywhere atm), they are large, durable, well built and sound great with that soundcard...much, much better than any headset I've ever tried.

Food for thought. Do some more research, skip the Logitech stuff and get a real pair of headphones that will treat you better, sound better and last longer doing it.


----------



## Horrux (Mar 5, 2012)

Kursah said:


> Honestly man I'd recommend you take some time to read the first few pages of this thread, with a $150 budget, find a decent pair of heaphones in the $50-80 range or so, buy an Asus Xonar DG sound card, get a cheap boom mic or clip on mic like linked above and in previous pages/posts in this thread and demolish any gaming headset out there. If you can find a pair of JVC HA-RX700's (out of stock everywhere atm), they are large, durable, well built and sound great with that soundcard...much, much better than any headset I've ever tried.
> 
> Food for thought. Do some more research, skip the Logitech stuff and get a real pair of headphones that will treat you better, sound better and last longer doing it.



I could not agree more.


----------



## erixx (Mar 5, 2012)

If I am allowed, I would simplify it to get a 100 $/€ HiFi headphone like JVC, or similar delikatessen, and a mic, if needed. And buy a decent soundcard if you do not own one.
I have a pair of Sony of that price (XB500) and a SB X-Fi Titanium and it blows my ears off with pure pleasure.
Great part of this thread is too clinical (to not mention a bodily part) for me and I wonder if the same wonderful setups sound the same for a third person.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 5, 2012)

A used Xonar DS/DG/DX is prenty great bang/buck if you can find one, I've seen a DX in the B/S/T section if I'm not mistaken

I know it is going to be used mostly for gaming but will you be listening to music with it as well? If so what kind and what are you preferences (ie: basshead etc). This should only influence your choice a little if 80%+ is for gaming, but if 30% is for music this might actually matter


----------



## Kursah (Mar 5, 2012)

Depends on what you're after and how well it can be described. Though no two sets of ears are the same, and no two listeners have the same exact expectations. I've considered picking up a pair of XB500's to try because they are supposed to be some of the hardest hitting, bassiest headphones around...but like my favored RX700's, they're nowhere to be found..they don't ship in the states again till' april. I have been told by many that the RX700's do mids and treble better while not being as full of bass but I do really like the 700's bass level and I'm a total basshead. But I like to hear my music...though I also have no issue using an EQ to help assist the speakers/headphones. 

There are a TON of options for good headphones in the sub-$100 arena...just depends on what you're after, what you are willing to live with and without and who's opinion you trust if you can't go try a pair out for yourself. That or take the dive and get a pair and report back...that's the whole point of this thread is to share your experiences and hopefully gain something from reading it. Honestly compared to threads on Head-fi.org...this thread is very far from clinical, which was the goal because I am NOT an audiophile, but I do know what I want and how I want it to sound.


----------



## erixx (Mar 5, 2012)

Ah, yeah for sure but I and maybe other non audiophiles was getting a bit seasick reading here. Did not know 'more clinical' is an option too, lol. I bought the XB500 last year just because they look good and solid and failure was not expected in that price range, haha. Keep the good stuff coming Kursah!
Edit:


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 5, 2012)

Look for the Sennheiser HD518, I'm very pleased with the quality for the price though I listen music and prefer to game with the speakers on.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 6, 2012)

Found a pair of JVC HA-RX700's in stock at restockit.com for $39.95 shipped. Totally worth every penny at that price imho. Just picked up a backup pair, I miss them too damn much not to have a set in my collection. They have 6 more in stock as of right now if their website is accurate.

Link: http://www.restockit.com/jvc-ha-rx700-headphones-(t47716).html?prd=1&refterm=jvc ha-rx700


Also found a cheap pair of Monoprice 8323's which supposedly resemble some Kicker DJ headphones that some people really like. These are around $22 before shipping, may be worth a look:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p..._id=1082302&p_id=8323&seq=1&format=4#feedback

People on Head-Fi seem to love em:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/569239/monoprice-hi-fi-dj-style-headphone-review


If my JVC's fall thru I'm getting a pair of these for sure!


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 6, 2012)

Kursah said:


> Honestly man I'd recommend you take some time to read the first few pages of this thread, with a $150 budget, find a decent pair of heaphones in the $50-80 range or so, buy an Asus Xonar DG sound card, get a cheap boom mic or clip on mic like linked above and in previous pages/posts in this thread and demolish any gaming headset out there. If you can find a pair of JVC HA-RX700's (out of stock everywhere atm), they are large, durable, well built and sound great with that soundcard...much, much better than any headset I've ever tried.
> 
> Food for thought. Do some more research, skip the Logitech stuff and get a real pair of headphones that will treat you better, sound better and last longer doing it.



Hey man thanks i ended up looking around and found this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0013OWPV4/?tag=tec06d-20 is this what you are talking about??... they look fairly comfortable and like they could fit my big head.. i appreciate you for posting this and helping me.. i guess im mostly "that" consumer that just buys because im told to. i should slow down and plan out my purchases. and i will look into getting a good boom mic.. im just looking for a mic to get my voice to come through clear and sharp. i am looking to do commentary on my videos and i would like to be able to get good sound out of a mic.. but again thanks everybody for helping me with this and helping me save some money 

OH and for the sound card i don't think i personally purchased one for my board.... so i should prob pick that up to maximize my sound quality


----------



## erixx (Mar 6, 2012)

forget good mics on a stand (boom?) for a decent prices.
look for those fixed on your ear, or those bluetooths used with phones, when good, they record good.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 6, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Hey man thanks i ended up looking around and found this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0013OWPV4/?tag=tec06d-20 is this what you are talking about??... they look fairly comfortable and like they could fit my big head.. i appreciate you for posting this and helping me.. i guess im mostly "that" consumer that just buys because im told to. i should slow down and plan out my purchases. and i will look into getting a good boom mic.. im just looking for a mic to get my voice to come through clear and sharp. i am looking to do commentary on my videos and i would like to be able to get good sound out of a mic.. but again thanks everybody for helping me with this and helping me save some money
> 
> OH and for the sound card i don't think i personally purchased one for my board.... so i should prob pick that up to maximize my sound quality



That's it for sure man. If those are too spendy for ya, have a look at the Panasonic RP-HTF600 , they are up and coming as a new budget headphone, not as much bass as the JVC's, but a solid value and good sound after none-the-less.

Erixx, the only issues with your mic suggestions is that bt mics are battery powered, a bluetooth usb adapter will most likely be needed for PC (cost?), and if it's fixed to your ear, things are gonna get really uncomfortable and awkward when wearing headphones.

What I mean by a boom mic is like I linked on the last page, http://store.turtlebeach.com/hpa2replacementmicwithtwist-lock.aspx

I used the one off my old set, ran a *3.5mm extension *cord from my mic port to my headphones, used two small zip ties to attatch it to my LH earcup, then I plug in the mic when I want to use it...voila, mic when ya want it, not when you don't, easy to manage and those mics do sound pretty damned good for the cheap price they used to run (I think they were like $10-15 shipped).

You could go with a zalman clip on mic, very popular as a quick and ez solution, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00029MTMQ/?tag=tec06d-20, or a chinese version (be warned shipping times from the next link take a loooong time) http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mini-clip-on-microphone-7080 . Another popular option is this, albeit more expensive, people like the magnet attatch setup and mic quality: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IT9P3G/?tag=tec06d-20. 

If you want to go with the boom mic idea like I talked about above, I have used this mic ( http://www.dealextreme.com/p/hyundai-soft-neck-laptop-microphone-4468 ), and it works well...it's not the best, but it works well and for basic needs it'll do great...and hey it's super cheap, though be warned dealextreme.com takes weeks for shipping (it's from china). I've had decent luck with them, but if you want something sooner pay more elsewhere.

Honestly any of those solutions should do ya. If you could find an old turtle beach boom mic or who made them for TB...that'd be the golden ticket imho...it was great with my turtle beach gaming headset and still works flawlessly for gaming today with real headphones. Hope that helps!


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 6, 2012)

this is interesting

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IT9P3G/?tag=tec06d-20

it's a flexible condenser mic that attaches with tiny magnets. reviews are positive. this is probably much better than a dynamic mic you would find on a headset.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 6, 2012)

Ya I had read good things about it, but at 2X the price as my HPA2 boom I couldn't ever justify it. But I figured I'd link it for others to see...it does get very good reviews and you're right it's probably better than most other gaming headset mics for sure. I do like the magnet attatchment idea too.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 6, 2012)

my Denon D5000 cost $599, Grado 325i $299 and Sennheiser HD518 $180 so $30 for a quality mic I can attach to any of them is a deal to me. condenser microphones have a higher frequency response.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 6, 2012)

Yea it seems great  I'll buy it or something like that if I ever need a better mic


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2012)

Kursah said:


> Erixx, the only issues with your mic suggestions is that bt mics are battery powered, a bluetooth usb adapter will most likely be needed for PC (cost?), and if it's fixed to your ear, things are gonna get really uncomfortable and awkward when wearing headphones.



you need teh adaptor, AND software. most cheap BT adaptors dont come with the software, so you cant run BT audio.

i ran BT mics for a long time, and they generally sucked. windows wasnt aware when they disconnected so it had no auto-swap to another mic, or notification your mic was down - and quality was often incredibly bad compared to a mobile phone with the same adaptor for some reason.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 7, 2012)

I would've guessed they'd be decent as I've experienced with mobile phones. Sounds like too much of a hassle for crap results...at least for now. I'll stick with my mic input and my HPA2 mic thank you very much!


----------



## erixx (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure, that's all true, Mussels and Kursah. Merging a BT device on a headphone is awkward. But I mean that most if not all the mics on booms, stands and on headsets they sell in computer shops are totally worthless. Contrary to that any quality BT 'headset' for phones from Nokia or Plantronics do the recording job well. That is my experience from using voice dictation since years and I have thrown in the dustbin many 'gaming', multimedia (even from oh! Logitech) headsets or mikes.
At least the phone stuff delivers. 
On the other side, your tip to attach a mike with fastons is great, no doubt, and gives the cyberpunk looks!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2012)

erixx said:


> Sure, that's all true, Mussels and Kursah. Merging a BT device on a headphone is awkward. But I mean that most if not all the mics on booms, stands and on headsets they sell in computer shops are totally worthless. Contrary to that any quality BT 'headset' for phones from Nokia or Plantronics do the recording job well. That is my experience from using voice dictation since years and I have thrown in the dustbin many 'gaming', multimedia (even from oh! Logitech) headsets or mikes.
> At least the phone stuff delivers.
> On the other side, your tip to attach a mike with fastons is great, no doubt, and gives the cyberpunk looks!



i've got nokia and plantronics headsets, and they're the ones that give me terribad quality, static, and low quality sound


----------



## erixx (Mar 7, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i've got nokia and plantronics headsets, and they're the ones that give me terribad quality, static, and low quality sound



Amazing, stranger than actual space invaders invading us... Return them before guarantee expires mate!!! (but I am afraid your are talking about old stuff...) 

I will do some test and return


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2012)

erixx said:


> Amazing, stranger than actual space invaders invading us... Return them before guarantee expires mate!!! (but I am afraid your are talking about old stuff...)
> 
> I will do some test and return



i bought them in the last 6 months, but they are older models/bottom of their price range.

Usually i can hear the other side fine, but they hear lots of static and distortion from me, whereas a desktop mic (or corded) work perfectly.


----------



## erixx (Mar 7, 2012)

My flu does not go away so it is useless to test voice stuff now.... laters...


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 7, 2012)

Just found this thread.  Won this Corsair Vengeance 1500 in a contest.  First nice headset I've had.  The mike seems to work good and sound is fantastic. Been using it in ME3 Multiplayer demo and now the real thing!

Best thing is that the cups fit completely around my ears, not on top.  And I've got some big ears.


----------



## Frederik S (Mar 8, 2012)

erixx said:


> Sure, that's all true, Mussels and Kursah. Merging a BT device on a headphone is awkward. But I mean that most if not all the mics on booms, stands and on headsets they sell in computer shops are totally worthless. Contrary to that any quality BT 'headset' for phones from Nokia or Plantronics do the recording job well. That is my experience from using voice dictation since years and I have thrown in the dustbin many 'gaming', multimedia (even from oh! Logitech) headsets or mikes.
> At least the phone stuff delivers.
> On the other side, your tip to attach a mike with fastons is great, no doubt, and gives the cyberpunk looks!



That is just because of the noise reduction and level correction features that are incorporated into the mobile headsets. You can apply the same through any decent sound card driver. $10 clip-ons sound alright if you play around with levels and correction algorithms in your sound card driver.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2012)

Frederik S said:


> That is just because of the noise reduction and level correction features that are incorporated into the mobile headsets. You can apply the same through any decent sound card driver. $10 clip-ons sound alright if you play around with levels and correction algorithms in your sound card driver.



i think thats the problem on PC with bluetooth - the poor generic sound drivers for the devices. software should easily be able to clean up the static, but it doesnt because no ones tried.


----------



## DOM (Mar 8, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Just found this thread.  Won this Corsair Vengeance 1500 in a contest.  First nice headset I've had.  The mike seems to work good and sound is fantastic. Been using it in ME3 Multiplayer demo and now the real thing!
> 
> Best thing is that the cups fit completely around my ears, not on top.  And I've got some big ears.
> 
> ...



i just got the 1300 but idk if its just me but they dont seem loud turned all the way up for me 

i wanted the 1500 but i got $40 in mir with these , i also needed some that fit my whole ear, i dont think i have big ears but got a big head


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 8, 2012)

DOM said:


> i just got the 1300 but idk if its just me but they dont seem loud turned all the way up for me
> 
> i wanted the 1500 but i got $40 in mir with these , i also needed some that fit my whole ear, i dont think i have big ears but got a big head



I've got big ears and a big head!


----------



## Horrux (Mar 8, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> my Denon D5000 cost $599, Grado 325i $299 and Sennheiser HD518 $180 so $30 for a quality mic I can attach to any of them is a deal to me. condenser microphones have a higher frequency response.



How would those Sennheiser HD518 sound in comparison to my Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME?  They're about $30 more than the HD518...


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 12, 2012)

Just got my brand new JVC HA-RX700 in the mail today... im so excited to try them out before work


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 12, 2012)

Horrux said:


> How would those *Sennheiser HD518* sound in comparison to my *Sennheiser PC 360* G4ME?  They're about $30 more than the HD518...



I own both. I can't hear any difference.


----------



## Horrux (Mar 12, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> I own both. I can't hear any difference.



Those HD 518's look soooo much better than the G4ME though... 

And thanks for that, it makes me happy.


----------



## ufgy20 (Mar 21, 2012)

Alright guys just got my new Mic in the mail today http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IT9P3G/?tag=tec06d-20 it turned out to be a pretty great buy. the background noise is canceled out by almost double of my old mic stand (was only a 20$ buy for the old mic stand) i sound more clear then before, but my voice is a lot deeper with more bass. i have no complaints with that just a note worthy thing


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 13, 2012)

can we review amps also? I just bought the Astro Mixamp


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 13, 2012)

nobody is stopping you.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 13, 2012)

How about I encourage you to  DO IT!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 14, 2012)

Astro Mixamp Pro review
http://www.astrogaming.com/mixamp/mixamp-usb
(Never reviewed amps so bare with me. My first amp)

"The heartbeat of the pro gamer's audio experience. The MixAmp™ Pro combines crystal-clear voice communication with pinpoint-accurate 7.1 Dolby and Dolby Headphone surround. High-power, audiophile-grade amplification completes this portable, powerhouse package."

So I tested this with a pair of AD700s. First off we have all heard or have experienced first hand how little bass the AD700s have, when paired up with the Astro Mixamp I was actually able to experience quite a bit of bass and it wasn't out of this world bass it was actually pretty clean.

Music**
I listened to Benny Benassi ft. Gary Go - Cinema with Skrillex (yeah I listen to dubstep) and Klaypex - Sunrise (feat. Sara Kay) (I will update when I have a listen to other genres as well). So far the soundstage of the AD700s and the Dolby Digital Surround Sound seem to be fighting each other as too which should take over but it's not a bad thing too me it's a Win Win situation (you can turn Dolby Digital off if you want to). I can hear every single beat when listening to these songs, vocals come off clean as well.

Games**
Counter-Strike: Source
So far I've only played Counter Strike Source. Hearing the footsteps in game, gunfire from different directions are easily distinguishable. 

Halo Reach**
Well, they are meant for consoles after all  . Playing this game with this amp and the AD700s are unbelievable. I can hear everything, I've noticed that my headphones instantly become noise canceling when playing this game, I become literally zoned in and it's hard to break this trance and I have become quite addicted to the game now. So in conclusion, I could hear everything from gunfire from across the map, footsteps, call outs from friends etc.

Looks/Durability**
at first opening the box I was scared I would break it or screw it up somehow. The amp is a brick very large(pics soon hopefully). Although it is quite large it still pretty pleasing to the eyes and everything about this amp is just simple, it is pretty much "plug this here, plug this there, and you're good" very easy to setup. The sides come with a nonslip coating similar to Razers mice coating on Deathadder, Mamba, Etc. It glows when it's on although it's only 2 buttons that actually glow (power and dolby digitial on/off). There are nobs that are dedicated for sound and my favorite a nob to increase volume on ONLY voice or you can decrease the voice and increase the Game volume, this is incredible useful if you just want to just game without hearing the kids cry about how your a hacker or how you need to go to the kitchen. 

What it comes with**
You can just look this up on their site, but if you don't want to then here we go! It comes with a mini USB cable (I will come back to this in a sec, its very important), Optical TOS cable, Y 3.5mm adapter, 2.5(?)mm xbox controller cable, and a normal 3.5 cable. 

***Now the reason I said that it is very important that you keep the USB cable safe is because if you lose this and use say one from your ps3 or one from your cell phone it will not work, this is the bad thing about this amp it is very picky and very stubborn so if you are wanting this amp keep your cables safe.***


So I hope I covered everything for you guys if not send me a message and I'll keep updating this post with videos of the amp in action and pictures. If you are looking into buying this I would say your best option is to buy the combo they sell for 250 (headphones and amp) as it is cheaper (amp is $130, headphones are $200). I purchased the mixamp alone simply because I didn't like the super amount of bass the A40's produced.

P.S. I forgot to mention this, at the bottom of the AMP is a "chamber" so you can use batteries instead of a USB cable, or even the rechargeable batteries they sell on their site. 

It also comes with a Daisychain(not sure what it does but I can guess). I believe from what I saw from it was that it connects multiple mixamps together for LANing purposes.


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2012)

Anyone own a Corsair Vengeance 2000 Wireless 7.1 Gaming Headset?
Would be nice to lose the cable to my headphone and have a mic too.

Nevermind, I ordered them. I'll let you know if they're any good.


----------



## Kreij (May 31, 2012)

Got in the Corsair Vengeance 2000 headset. It rocks.
Super comfortable with the microfiber earpads and adjustable for people with big heads.
Volume control on headset.
Downloadable mixer from Corsair.
Range is good, but had a little breakup leaving the house.
USB extender for better placement of transceiver incuded.
Batteries included and installed when you pull it out of the box.
Can recharge while you are wearing them (but you need a second USB port, one for dongle, one to charge).
I'm no audiophile, but I think the sound quality is excellent. Nice bass response. Get very loud and no distortion all the way up.
Didn't test mic yet.
Did I mention how comfortable they are?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 23, 2012)

Just ordered me some Sennheiser HD598 for $188 with shipping hope to see em at most by Friday. Friend showed me his last night and I was amazed, told me about the deal and I bought them this morning. 

Just what I need for my trip to Greece. Nothing but Fantastic Reviews for em, just that its easy to share the music lol anyone can jam with them they don't really isolate the sound. 

Better personal review of them once I actually have them and use them on my trip


----------



## erixx (Jun 23, 2012)

Corsair V.2000 I like them, but I wonder... why did they put the perforated "leather" looking upsides instead refreshing your head for real... ?!


----------



## Horrux (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey guys... It's me again...

My faithful Sennheiser PX 100 headphones for my portable media player has expired.

Should I get the same model or is there something else that's better for the roughly $100 price tag? I know the Koss Porta Pro are almost as good and a lot cheaper - I have a pair of those, but they are sounding like something is loose in them... So I really need a new pair...

Ideas?


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 14, 2012)

So it seems that my Tritton AX 720's are starting to go and I think I should replace them before I head off to college, I like the look of the Corsair Vengeance 2000's though I am curious if their are any comparable offerings in the same price range. I have no preference for wired vs wireless so that is no concern


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 14, 2012)

Considering proper headphones over the "gaming" ones?


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 14, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> Considering proper headphones over the "gaming" ones?



That would define on exactly how you define proper  I need my headphones to have a microphone built in as well as nice sound quality but beyond that I am open to any valid suggestions. Wired/Wireless/Blu-ray I can use all of them so I'm not really limited their.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 15, 2012)

I was suggesting hifi headphones instead of headset and getting a cheap clip on mic/desk mic for the mic. At the Tritton's price level, you are pretty much stuck with choosing Audio Technica AD700 max for dedicated gaming and music at home, or something like a Sony ZX700 if you wanna go multipurpose. 

@ Horrux: The Sony ZX700 is a very decent monitor sounding headphone for it's price. It is also rather comfortable too. At 100 USD, you may also try out some Grados or Alessandro MS-1, which I recommend the Alessandro version. The Grados/Alessandro doesn't isolate any noise, unlike the Sony which does a very good job. The Sennheiser PX 100 doesn't isolate either, so if you using them the same way, there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Horrux (Jul 15, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> @ Horrux: The Sony ZX700 is a very decent monitor sounding headphone for it's price. It is also rather comfortable too. At 100 USD, you may also try out some Grados or Alessandro MS-1, which I recommend the Alessandro version. The Grados/Alessandro doesn't isolate any noise, unlike the Sony which does a very good job. The Sennheiser PX 100 doesn't isolate either, so if you using them the same way, there shouldn't be a problem.



My Senns sit atop my ears... They don't have cups to go over the ears, and that is the way I prefer my headphones to be, for heat and sweat reasons. I believe both models you refer to have full earcups, correct?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 15, 2012)

here is another alternative

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0028N78BG/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 15, 2012)

Horrux said:


> My Senns sit atop my ears... They don't have cups to go over the ears, and that is the way I prefer my headphones to be, for heat and sweat reasons. I believe both models you refer to have full earcups, correct?



Grados are on ear instead of over ear like the Sony. If you are worried about heat and sweat issue, why not try out some IEMs?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 15, 2012)

Grados are really decent when it comes to comfort, I can wear them for hours without feeling fatigued. My head is sufficiently small for the short band not to give my problems though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 15, 2012)

you either love Grados or hate them. I like Grados but my 325i are not a daily driver so I don't have to wear them all the time.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 16, 2012)

I recently got some jvc rx700's along with a xonar dg. My first step into better audio. I think it was sure worth it.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 16, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> I was suggesting hifi headphones instead of headset and getting a cheap clip on mic/desk mic for the mic. At the Tritton's price level, you are pretty much stuck with choosing Audio Technica AD700 max for dedicated gaming and music at home, or something like a Sony ZX700 if you wanna go multipurpose.



I can't say enough good things about my AD700s for gaming, and people tell me that the Turtle Beach mic (the one Kursah recommends) that I have velcroed to the side is among the clearest they hear.  I don't know, however, if I would have the same wonderful positional sound with an onboard solution.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone have opinions on the  Logitech G930 might be getting $160 in gamestop credit and its either the G930's for $160 or the Corsair Vengeance 2000 for $180 (highway robbery compared to them being $120 on newegg). Wondering which is really the better of the two since they are both wireless and I'm not too hung up on looks.

Edit: God Gamestop fucks pricewise :shadedshu


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 31, 2012)

I would like to request some reviews of the Panasonic RP HTX7 headphones. Saw them on cnet saying they were really good and at 30 dollars? Sounds awesome to me! Well anyways was hoping I could get some reviews from you guys or other sites I personally just can't find any. I know they wont be better than my AD700's but it would be nice to have a pair of headphones I can carry around on plane trips and what not.
Thanks everyone


----------



## Kursah (Aug 31, 2012)

Snagged me some Sony XB500's a few months ago. Holy cow am I impressed! With any setup I use atm, from my g/f's rig with the amplified xonar dg, my amplified auzen x-fi forte or even through my FiiO E9 amp they hit hard, are super light and comfy and sound pretty damned good! Not as rich as my D2000's but still full and are more fun to listen to and enjoy. Easier to get into the music and enjoy it, makes the D2000 feel like more work to listen to. Gaming is also great! I need to update this thread and do a proper XB500 review! I still have my RX700's and D2000 but they are stashed away atm. Been so busy with life and a full time job and 6-month old small business I barely have time to get on a PC to even browse forums.

Either rate, if you want super heavy bass without totally murdering the rest of the sound and have access to a little bit of power and a decent EQ, go for the XB500's! Heck at times I have seem them cheaper than the JVC HA-RX700s! I am a basshead, but that's not all I want...so I gotta have clarity I can tolerate. So far, I love em!


----------



## n-ster (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey guys... I'm loving my SRH750s but I can't stand to wear them very long. I can tolerate the pain to listen to great music, but for every day headphones to listen to low quality sounds and stuff like windows pings and even games I want something else.

Budget is sub 20-150$ xD. Audio quality I'm looking for nothing special, KSC75s would be good enough in that department. I don't necessarily want light headphones, I don't mind having a big ass but comfortable headphone if I have to. Priority number 1 is comfort 2 is price and audio quality is an afterthought. I'm looking for full size headphones and I have glasses.

What are the most comfortable affordable headphones out there? 

The Corsair V. 2000 looks awesome but it's in the top end of my budget and I was actually more interested in staying under 60 unless there really is no comparison in comfort. They do look pretty cool and wireless


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 1, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Hey guys... I'm loving my SRH750s but I can't stand to wear them very long. I can tolerate the pain to listen to great music, but for every day headphones to listen to low quality sounds and stuff like windows pings and even games I want something else.
> 
> Budget is sub 20-150$ xD. Audio quality I'm looking for nothing special, KSC75s would be good enough in that department. I don't necessarily want light headphones, I don't mind having a big ass but comfortable headphone if I have to. Priority number 1 is comfort 2 is price and audio quality is an afterthought. I'm looking for full size headphones and I have glasses.
> 
> ...



I must say that if you enjoy wireless and comfortable headphones and are WILLING to shell out the money for Corsair 2000's they are worth it I have glasses as well and the headset is perfect it is extremely comfortable, lightweight and the build and sound quality is good as well.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 1, 2012)

Yea, but it overkill for my needs and the wireless is only a minor advantage


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 1, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Hey guys... I'm loving my SRH750s but I can't stand to wear them very long. I can tolerate the pain to listen to great music, but for every day headphones to listen to low quality sounds and stuff like windows pings and even games I want something else.
> 
> Budget is sub 20-150$ xD. Audio quality I'm looking for nothing special, KSC75s would be good enough in that department. I don't necessarily want light headphones, I don't mind having a big ass but comfortable headphone if I have to. Priority number 1 is comfort 2 is price and audio quality is an afterthought. I'm looking for full size headphones and I have glasses.
> 
> ...



I turn Windows Event Sounds off. 

Audio Technica AD700?


----------



## n-ster (Sep 1, 2012)

When I'm playing games where I don't care for the sounds that much but I want them there and ima be plying a very long time, ie: shogun 2, having the srh750dj for 5+ hours straight is not only uncomfortable, I start to cry out of pain

Audio Technica AD700 seems really good actually, where in Canada could I get some though? I also realized I kinda want an open can this time if possible, so they are even better  I do enjoy my bass though, but its only a minor con


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 1, 2012)

when you have a headphone or stereo amplifier you have to turn Windows Event Sounds off because a beep or chime can really startle you.

iBasso D10..

Audio Technica AD700 will be great for gaming. light, open-back so your ears won't get hot and the pads are velour not synthetic.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 1, 2012)

hmm I haven't run into that problem.

btw I have a quick question, is it OK to leave my iBasso D10 at half way volume mark? In the windows Sound thing I leave the SPDIF to 100 though. I haven't noticed a whole lot of difference at my listening level with the D10 vs onboard unless I put it REALLY loud, but it's way too loud to listen to at that point really

I can't find it anywhere at a reasonable price  I guess I'll check e-bay and the likes


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 1, 2012)

the windows mixer should always be at 100% volume. you want to control volume with the amplifier.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 1, 2012)

I might be able to score some used ones at 80$. My 2 concerns are the purple and them being bass-light

is it easy to spray paint them or something? I'm also probably going to look for mods that could help in bass, I heard the pads have a lot to do with that, but modding them might sacrifice the breathability so I don't want to do that


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 1, 2012)

they have bass just no impact to them. the headphone is good with classical and jazz but I think most people buy them for gaming lol


----------



## n-ster (Sep 6, 2012)

Damn shipping tracking tells me it'll only get here next thursday  I'm so eager to get yet another toy  Hopefully my head is big enough for the AD700


----------



## erixx (Sep 17, 2012)

My Cyborg FREQ 5 headset just arrived from the United Kingdom. It is better than reviews reported. Amazing quality and finish. Heavy duty all over, like I expected after using their RAT mouse for 2 years and the rubber, plastic, metal and painted letters and signs have not degraded a bit. Dragon Natural Speaking works better than ever, and music sounds just right.

Not sure if I will end up plugging it into the SB X-Fi soundcard or use it's USB own driver...

Most reviews say it all, but if anyone has an unanswered question, here I am....


----------



## Guitar (Sep 17, 2012)

I've had the Logitech G930 for roughly a year now. Love the headset except for the occasional disconnects, which I think might be due to my wireless Mamba.


----------



## erixx (Sep 17, 2012)

My Plantronics 100 euro wireless set was an disconnection inferno... back to good old cables


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 17, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Damn shipping tracking tells me it'll only get here next thursday  I'm so eager to get yet another toy  Hopefully my head is big enough for the AD700



How are you liking your AD700s?


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I've had the Logitech G930 for roughly a year now. Love the headset except for the occasional disconnects, which I think might be due to my wireless Mamba.



I have the same ones.

The sound quality is the best I have ever heard from anything ever, and I have had some mid-high end sennheisers.  

I listened to a song that was 320kbps (Even if it breaks your heart - country song), and in the beginning it is only the guitar playing, and I could actually hear details, the pic hitting the strings before the release, it was phenominal.

The advantage of wireless headphones is that they use their own power source instead of the weak 3.5mm signal, so they each have their own amplifier, and it is evident.

Glad to hear they hold up good after a year.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 17, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> How are you liking your AD700s?



PILLOWS ON MY FUCKING EARS 

They are very comfortable, sound is good in the mids and highs, little lacking in bass but I can live with that for general use + 50% of my songs lol. Soundstage is pretty impressive

They are huge and MADE for heads bigger than Shaquille O'Neal's head, so for anyone who's had problems with their big heads, look no further


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 17, 2012)

n-ster said:


> PILLOWS ON MY FUCKING EARS
> 
> They are very comfortable, sound is good in the mids and highs, little lacking in bass but I can live with that for general use + 50% of my songs lol. Soundstage is pretty impressive
> 
> They are huge and MADE for heads bigger than Shaquille O'Neal's head, so for anyone who's had problems with their big heads, look no further



Glad to hear it

Mine are going on two years old and I'm still happy as hell.  One thing about them is that they are definitely one man cans, because the comfy pillows tend to attract hair, so most people won't want to mess with them.

Here's my ghetto velcro mod with a turtle beach mic.  You can see that I used some thread with a fly tying bobbin to lash the velcro pad to the mic.  It works great and people tell me it sounds great, too:


----------



## n-ster (Sep 17, 2012)

haha

II did have to put a rubber band on the flaps so it isn't as loose, freaking huge lol

Thankfully my hair doesn't seem to stick to them LOL


----------



## erixx (Sep 17, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> The advantage of wireless headphones is that they use their own power source instead of the weak 3.5mm signal, so they each have their own amplifier, and it is evident.



Evident? What? That their "own" power source is an ever decreasing battery? Evidently no the best power, maybe


----------



## Phusius (Sep 17, 2012)

I hated my ath-ad700's, my head is to small I guess, but they were way way way to big for me.   Picked up the Cooler Master Storm Sirus S True 5.1 headset that came out two weeks ago, and don't regret it one bit.  I can wear it for hours and hours.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 17, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I hated my ath-ad700's, my head is to small I guess, but they were way way way to big for me.   Picked up the Cooler Master Storm Sirus S True 5.1 headset that came out two weeks ago, and don't regret it one bit.  I can wear it for hours and hours.



did you try the rubber band thing?


----------



## erixx (Sep 17, 2012)

did you try the rastafari perukke?


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 18, 2012)

n-ster said:


> did you try the rubber band thing?



how are the cans?


----------



## n-ster (Sep 18, 2012)

n-ster said:


> PILLOWS ON MY FUCKING EARS
> 
> They are very comfortable, sound is good in the mids and highs, little lacking in bass but I can live with that for general use + 50% of my songs lol. Soundstage is pretty impressive
> 
> They are huge and MADE for heads bigger than Shaquille O'Neal's head, so for anyone who's had problems with their big heads, look no further





BumbleBee said:


> how are the cans?



You'll have to ask me for more specific questions, I suck at remembering what people usually want to know

But they are very comfortable, I think I'll stuff some foam in the pads down the road


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 18, 2012)

n-ster said:


> You'll have to ask me for more specific questions, I suck at remembering what people usually want to know
> 
> But they are very comfortable, I think I'll stuff some foam in the pads down the road



did you buy the Audio Technica ATH-AD700 or the Fischer FA-011?


----------



## SaltyFish (Sep 18, 2012)

erixx said:


> My Cyborg FREQ 5 headset just arrived from the United Kingdom. It is better than reviews reported. Amazing quality and finish. Heavy duty all over, like I expected after using their RAT mouse for 2 years and the rubber, plastic, metal and painted letters and signs have not degraded a bit. Dragon Natural Speaking works better than ever, and music sounds just right.
> 
> Not sure if I will end up plugging it into the SB X-Fi soundcard or use it's USB own driver...
> 
> Most reviews say it all, but if anyone has an unanswered question, here I am....



I tried it a bit from a friend. It's a really neat headset; comfy and provides good isolation without crushing one's head. But it seems to be primarily designed for smartphones and PC/consoles that don't have a decent sound set-up. The fancy buttons don't function via 3.5mm plug. The EQ I can understand, but I don't see why they couldn't get the volume controller and the mic toggle working on 3.5mm.

If you're going to use it with your sound card, the F.R.E.Q. 5 ends up being a rather generic headset.

By the way, what do you think of the sound quality on the F.R.E.Q. 5? I didn't get the chance to try it long enough to form a decision on that part. Either way, I'm sure TPU would appreciate a review from you since there aren't many in-depth reviews of it.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 18, 2012)

bumblebee said:


> did you buy the audio technica ath-ad700 or the fischer fa-011?



ad700


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 18, 2012)

aww I was hoping you would buy the russian headphones.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 18, 2012)

I wanted to go with proven headphones


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 18, 2012)

headphones with wood chambers have a good track record 

Grado, Audeze, Audio Technica, Fischer, Denon, Fostex.


----------



## erixx (Sep 18, 2012)

SaltyFish said:


> I tried it a bit from a friend. It's a really neat headset; comfy and provides good isolation without crushing one's head. But it seems to be primarily designed for smartphones and PC/consoles that don't have a decent sound set-up. The fancy buttons don't function via 3.5mm plug. The EQ I can understand, but I don't see why they couldn't get the volume controller and the mic toggle working on 3.5mm.
> 
> If you're going to use it with your sound card, the F.R.E.Q. 5 ends up being a rather generic headset.
> 
> By the way, what do you think of the sound quality on the F.R.E.Q. 5? I didn't get the chance to try it long enough to form a decision on that part. Either way, I'm sure TPU would appreciate a review from you since there aren't many in-depth reviews of it.



1) The thread is about gaming headset not audiophile kind, that has it's own thread iirc. Wood chambers, om my!!! 

2) Maybe later today I will plug my 3 headsets and test and compare sound.

3) The USB versus 3.5 mm is yes, like you said. The "functions" are build in the USB driver, so you need USB for it. (Not that I care much, I have volume and mute on my keyboard)


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 18, 2012)

erixx said:


> 1) The thread is about gaming headset not audiophile kind, that has it's own thread iirc. Wood chambers, om my!!!



Well people use nice headphones to game too, so I am not sure why you are getting a bit jumpy


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 18, 2012)

yeah a lot of people think it starts and ends with the Audio Technica AD700 and Sennheiser HD5XX but it doesn't.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad...e-updated-9-17-2012-su-dh1-and-recond3d-added


----------



## newlife (Sep 18, 2012)

i use Sony MDR-XD200 HI-FI Headphones for gaming.
they aren't the best but they are good, they could have more bass but they are very comfortable(but agly). They have great dynamic range and cinema like sound, as well as rocking with virtual surround such as Raptr 3D making them great for gaming but no mic as they are hi-fi headphones.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 18, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> yeah a lot of people think it starts and ends with the Audio Technica AD700 and Sennheiser HD5XX but it doesn't.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad...e-updated-9-17-2012-su-dh1-and-recond3d-added



You can add M50 to that list too :shadedshu

They need to learn to differentiate their Audio Technicas from AKGs and Sonys from Sennheisers.


----------



## Wrathier (Sep 19, 2012)

I just got the: Creative Sound Blaster Tactic 3D Wrath Creative Sound Blaster Tactic 3D Wrath Unboxing + ...

Before I have had Koenig and a lot of different head-sets. For gaming and music, this is the best head-set I have had in my life. I love the 8 hour battery time and the sound in general.

The range could be better between walls, but I can go to my toilet and still skype if I like... lol 

It futures:

This headset features some of Creative's top of the line features such as 50mm drivers, a steel core headband, wireless functionality, and much more!

  - NOTE: I was totally biased by the name as well haha.

This is how it looks on the RIG: http://i48.tinypic.com/15mjjom.jpg


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 19, 2012)

newegg has the JVC-HAXR-700s and HARX900's on sale for over 40% off


----------



## erixx (Sep 19, 2012)

To test headsets fairly and properly, one must turn off any EQ?


----------



## Wrathier (Sep 19, 2012)

erixx said:


> To test headsets fairly and properly, one must turn off any EQ?



I do not have the EQ activated on my settings though, but since it is part of the "headset" would it be cheating?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 19, 2012)

erixx said:


> To test headsets fairly and properly, one must turn off any EQ?



Preferably, but here is where waters get muddy. For example, headset A gets you what you want with EQ, but untouched headset B gives you a better sound than headset A. However, with EQ headset B cannot match the EQ'ed headset A. Which one would you want?

I personally test everything against my unamped iPod, that is the device I use most of the time. Anything above ~$150 and the iPod hits the wall, so its completely useless for me to get anything better than that, even if I have tried (and appreciated) better setups.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 19, 2012)

If you do your listening on the pc, use EQ but not pre configured settings, you have to tune it to what you want out of the headphones. I use foobar with real bass exciter and EQ with flacs and 320 kbps mp3s to test headphones


----------



## Wrathier (Sep 19, 2012)

Am I the only one with the Wrath headset? I am very interested in hearing other peoples thoughts on it.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 23, 2012)

Just picked up a CM Storm Sirus S 5.1 Surround Sound Headset  today.  After reading a few reviews about how great they were I choose them over the Corsair 1500 Vengeance 7.1 and Roccat Kave 5.1.

Give me some time and I'll report back about them.


----------



## Phusius (Sep 23, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> Just picked up a CM Storm Sirus S 5.1 Surround Sound Headset  today.  After reading a few reviews about how great they were I choose them over the Corsair 1500 Vengeance 7.1 and Roccat Kave 5.1.
> 
> Give me some time and I'll report back about them.



I had the same headset, sent them back for a refund, they were much to quiet sounding even on max sound.  :/


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 23, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I had the same headset, sent them back for a refund, they were much to quiet sounding even on max sound.  :/



L4D2 amazing...  Had to turn it down


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 24, 2012)

I have an Asus RoG Headset and it's pretty good for just about anything... pretty decent all around cans...


----------



## n-ster (Sep 24, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I had the same headset, sent them back for a refund, they were much to quiet sounding even on max sound.  :/



Means your source isn't powerful enough, a better sound card or an amp would fix that


----------



## Tardan (Nov 14, 2012)

*PC gaming headset?*

Sorry if this has been covered in another thread but I've been looking at some headsets to buy for my PC and I need help.  I've googled about recommendations and I'm overwhelmed at how many different options there were!

One big question I have - USB headset or 3.5mm with a sound card? I'm looking for a good surround effect mostly but sound quality is important too.

Budget doesn't matter too much, but around $250 would be a nice spot. Willing to pay more if the price justifies it! 

Would love some advice and recommendations! Thanks!


----------



## nt300 (Nov 14, 2012)

*SteelSeries 7H USB*
$149.99 
http://shop.steelseries.com/us/audio/steelseries-7h-usb.html

The Newegg has it also
$131.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826249055

If you cn find the older SteelSeries 5Hv2 USB it too is great.
$99.99
http://shop.steelseries.com/us/audio/steelseries-5h-v2-usb.html
$106.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826249016&Tpk=SteelSeries%205Hv2%20USB


----------



## Tardan (Nov 14, 2012)

nt300 said:


> *SteelSeries 7H USB*
> $149.99
> http://shop.steelseries.com/us/audio/steelseries-7h-usb.html
> 
> ...



Derp. Didn't see this thread. Sorry!

Thanks for the recommendation! Do USB headsets provide better positional audio then? I've tried one and it was pretty great but I'm curious if sound cards do any better?


----------



## Horrux (Nov 14, 2012)

Tardan said:


> Sorry if this has been covered in another thread but I've been looking at some headsets to buy for my PC and I need help.  I've googled about recommendations and I'm overwhelmed at how many different options there were!
> 
> One big question I have - USB headset or 3.5mm with a sound card? I'm looking for a good surround effect mostly but sound quality is important too.
> 
> ...



My Sennheiser 360 G4ME is working very well, and is around $210 if you can find it on special. I think regular is around $300.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 14, 2012)

Tardan said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! Do USB headsets provide better positional audio then? I've tried one and it was pretty great but I'm curious if sound cards do any better?



No not really. Not from my experience anyway. Sound cards are definitely better for sound quality, but not sure about positioning.


----------



## Tardan (Nov 15, 2012)

Horrux said:


> My Sennheiser 360 G4ME is working very well, and is around $210 if you can find it on special. I think regular is around $300.



Thanks for the heads up! Sounds like a good one.



Fourstaff said:


> No not really. Not from my experience anyway. Sound cards are definitely better for sound quality, but not sure about positioning.



Sound quality is important too.  I was looking at the Razer Tiamat 7.1 as well. Would that be good paired with a Xonar DS?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 15, 2012)

astro gaming makes a really nice (if not a bit overpriced) gaming headset. i have the a40 with the amp and it sounds very good.

http://www.astrogaming.com/


----------



## Tardan (Nov 15, 2012)

Upon further reading, it seems like the Sennheiser PC 360 + Astro MixAmp or a Xonar sound card seems like the best bet. Now the question is, which?


----------



## Horrux (Nov 15, 2012)

Tardan said:


> Upon further reading, it seems like the Sennheiser PC 360 + Astro MixAmp or a Xonar sound card seems like the best bet. Now the question is, which?



I use an Auzentech Prelude X-Fi, which is probably better than a Xonar, and has a headphone amp integrated.


----------



## Tardan (Nov 15, 2012)

Horrux said:


> I use an Auzentech Prelude X-Fi, which is probably better than a Xonar, and has a headphone amp integrated.



Thanks for the suggestion. It seems like that model is discontinued.  or I'm continually getting more blind. 

Would you recommend any other Auzentech cards or any other cards in general?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Horrux (Nov 15, 2012)

Tardan said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. It seems like that model is discontinued.  or I'm continually getting more blind.
> 
> Would you recommend any other Auzentech cards or any other cards in general?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



That's the PCI model. They have a PCI-E model that is actually a bit less expensive, I believe. These are very, very good sound cards, much better than most X-Fi. The sound processor is not, by far, the only thing that makes a soundcard's quality.

EDIT: Here is a PCI model without the headphone amp: http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=5...acture=AuzenTech&promoid=1444#CustomerReviews

And there are PCI-E models with headphone amps: 

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=35596&vpn=AZTXFF7105551&manufacture=AuzenTech&promoid=1444

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=49090&vpn=AZT-BRAVURA&manufacture=AuzenTech&promoid=1444

They're all good, but destined to different uses I think.  I would get a Forte for your uses. It has really good ratings, too.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just ordered my Christmas present  the Beyer Dynamic DT 880 Premium Headphones (250 ohms) for $250, these will be my first higher end phones. I currently don't have a AMP, but will be looking for one, maybe a Fiio E17 so I can use it on the go and at the computer.

Will post more when it get's here next week.


----------



## Ra97oR (Dec 8, 2012)

Got myself a pair of Sony MDR-1R, can't help but to be impressed by the comfort and sound.


----------



## Horrux (Dec 8, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Just ordered my Christmas present  the Beyer Dynamic DT 880 Premium Headphones (250 ohms) for $250, these will be my first higher end phones. I currently don't have a AMP, but will be looking for one, maybe a Fiio E17 so I can use it on the go and at the computer.
> 
> Will post more when it get's here next week.



I hope you have a good sound card to pair those with...?


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 8, 2012)

Horrux said:


> I hope you have a good sound card to pair those with...?



Just got it today doing a little burn in on them, they sound very good right now. I currently don't have a sound card, but i will be getting a AMP/DAC that can do 300ohm waiting for the new Fiio E13(Think thats its new #)

These have a very good sound and can't believe how comfy they are, feels like they aren't even on my head.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 8, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Just ordered my Christmas present  the Beyer Dynamic DT 880 Premium Headphones (250 ohms) for $250, these will be my first higher end phones. I currently don't have a AMP, but will be looking for one, maybe a Fiio E17 so I can use it on the go and at the computer.
> 
> Will post more when it get's here next week.



that is a good price for a pair of those.


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 8, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> that is a good price for a pair of those.



I got them even cheaper now it took from the day I order about 4 days to leave the store so I sent them a message and just at the right time they dropped the price down to $240 when they guy checked stuff so I saved some more money  these do sound great can't wait to hear them with an AMP.

Does anyone know if a Onkyo TX-DS575 Receiver works as an AMP for its headphone jack?


----------



## n-ster (Dec 8, 2012)

skip the Fiio if you don't need the portability they offer


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 8, 2012)

n-ster said:


> skip the Fiio if you don't need the portability they offer



I will be doing some portable listening, do you have any suggestions on AMPs?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 8, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> I got them even cheaper now it took from the day I order about 4 days to leave the store so I sent them a message and just at the right time they dropped the price down to $240 when they guy checked stuff so I saved some more money  these do sound great can't wait to hear them with an AMP.
> 
> Does anyone know if a Onkyo TX-DS575 Receiver works as an AMP for its headphone jack?



i'm pretty sure every receiver with an amp will power the headphone jack.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 8, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> I will be doing some portable listening, do you have any suggestions on AMPs?



sorry I don't know much about that kind of stuff lol

by portable you mean laptop or like phone? I have an iBasso D10 for example, perfect size/perf for me


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 8, 2012)

some receivers use resistors or op-amps on the headphone out but they don't have a lot of driving power. it's for casual listening.


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 8, 2012)

n-ster said:


> sorry I don't know much about that kind of stuff lol
> 
> by portable you mean laptop or like phone? I have an iBasso D10 for example, perfect size/perf for me



I will be using a phone.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 8, 2012)

Electric Avenues PAV2 is a good choice. I think it's about $60. it can drive the Beyerdynamic DT880. I have not listened to it but it's got rave reviews by some publications and is even on the shelf at a local HiFi store in Toronto which is cool because I think one canadian guy makes these. 

http://www.electric-avenues.com/amplifiers.html


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2012)

anyone recommend a good BT headset for use with galaxy S/iphone?

preferably in-ear.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 9, 2012)

Mussels said:


> anyone recommend a good BT headset for use with galaxy S/iphone?
> 
> preferably in-ear.



Etymotic makes some

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012Q3OFO/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003Z6QH44/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007TCXGVW/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007TCXGVC/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2012)

should have been more clear: stereo BT headset, for music.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 9, 2012)

i'm sorry Mussels I can't help you. Bluetooth is something audiophiles stay away from because of the compression. I haven't really tried any Bluetooth headphones to make a recommendation.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 9, 2012)

Best headset £30 - £40 can get these days?


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 9, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Best headset £30 - £40 can get these days?



Samson SR850 and Antlion Modmic is how I would spend my money.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 9, 2012)

anyone tried any AptX Bluetooth headphones apparently those are truly amazing!


----------



## Horrux (Dec 10, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> I will be using a phone.



For such a low quality source, you probably need el-cheapo backup headphones instead of wearing the expensive stuff for no reason. Or for show maybe?

Either way, it's like pouring your bottle of vodka in the gas tank of your Ferrarri.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 10, 2012)

Horrux said:


> For such a low quality source, you probably need el-cheapo backup headphones instead of wearing the expensive stuff for no reason. Or for show maybe?
> 
> Either way, it's like pouring your bottle of vodka in the gas tank of your Ferrarri.



I can tell the difference between using a UE TF10, iShit, Creative EP630, Marshmallows. Not too much difference between TF10 and Superfi 220, so my advice is look for something about ~$50-100 if you are going to use it on phones and other non-specific devices.


----------



## Horrux (Dec 10, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I can tell the difference between using a UE TF10, iShit, Creative EP630, Marshmallows. Not too much difference between TF10 and Superfi 220, so my advice is look for something about ~$50-100 if you are going to use it on phones and other non-specific devices.



Oh you will be able to tell the difference, for sure. Higher quality headphones will probably sound worse, given that they will likely reproduce the quality problems with the music output with much better fidelity than lower quality ones. You'll get to hear all the MP3 compression artifacts with amazing clarity, and every single distortion induced by the (phone) player's sub-par sound-production circuitry.

I'm just not sure that's a desirable experience. Better off with Koss Porta-Pro, cost $25 and do the job just fine.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2012)

reccomend something in that $50-$100 range for use on an iDevice?


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 11, 2012)

Mussels said:


> reccomend something in that $50-$100 range for use on an iDevice?



what do you listen to?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> what do you listen to?



a bit of everything. not classical music or anything like that.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 11, 2012)

Mussels said:


> a bit of everything. not classical music or anything like that.



Shure SE215

http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/Shure-SE215-Sound-Isolating-Earphones-5616

they also got your bluetooth headsets

http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/Wireless-Bluetooth-1


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 11, 2012)

if you don't want IEM the AKG K420 and K430 (also comes in white) are good choices.

http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/AKG-K420-3DAxis-Folding-Headphones
http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/AKG-K430-Foldable-Mini-Headphones-1

they fold up well


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 11, 2012)

Apart from the fancy stuff is there any difference between the two as how they sound?

Also what do you say about  Sennheiser PX 200-II?


----------



## Techtu (Dec 11, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Samson SR850 and Antlion Modmic is how I would spend my money.



I said headset not headphones. 

Sorry.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 11, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Apart from the fancy stuff is there any difference between the two as how they sound?
> 
> Also what do you say about  Sennheiser PX 200-II?




I have not heard the K420. the K430 sounded okay for a $40 headphone. my local HiFi store is a licensed AKG dealer and I liked the ES55 more.



Techtu said:


> I said headset not headphones.
> 
> Sorry.



try Corsair maybe?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 11, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> I have not heard the K420. the K430 sounded okay for a $40 headphone. my local HiFi store is a licensed AKG dealer and I liked the ES55 more.



The ES55 is here the equivalent of 160 US$ so it's out of the question. I want to buy for my son's Galaxy SII something decent. What do you know about the Senns PX 200-II?


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 11, 2012)

not a lot. sorry.


----------



## Horrux (Dec 11, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> The ES55 is here the equivalent of 160 US$ so it's out of the question. I want to buy for my son's Galaxy SII something decent. What do you know about the Senns PX 200-II?



I know that the original PX 200 sounded pretty much the same as the PX 100. I would imagine that the PX 200-II would be an improvement, but as you can tell from my wording, that is purely guesswork.


----------



## Ra97oR (Dec 12, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Shure SE215
> 
> http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/Shure-SE215-Sound-Isolating-Earphones-5616
> 
> ...



I second a pair of Shure SE215, if you don't like them Sony EX600 is another good alternative.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 12, 2012)

they were over his budget so I recommended the Audio Technica ATH-CKM77 which are actually $145 on Amazon in the US!

http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/Audio-Technica-ATHCKM77


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 13, 2012)

new Schiit products. 

http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=13
http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=14


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 13, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> The ES55 is here the equivalent of 160 US$ so it's out of the question. I want to buy for my son's Galaxy SII something decent. What do you know about the Senns PX 200-II?



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sennheiser/PX_200-II/

They are great!

Cheers,
Fred


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 13, 2012)

i'm impressed. the MAGNI has more power than the O2 and Essence STX with a really low output impedance. the MODI can do 24/88 unlike the ODAC and the price is right so I think this will be a very popular stack.

Fred shoot them an e-mail!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok so i've got sennheiser CX-II 300's, and would like to upgrade to something with a mic.

Apple earpods are an option, as are the klipsch S4i.

Comments/thoughts? for use with apple devices, obviously.


For reference, while i find the 300's to have decent bass, i find them very muddy in the mids and highs. i only paid $30 for them on ebay, so its actually possible they're counterfeits anyway.


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 17, 2012)

The smallest klipsch or perhaps the older Phonak Audéos could fit the bill. You will not get the same amount of bass since the 300s have a lot, but the mids and highs will be noticeably more refined.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2012)

after looking it up, the klipsch are about $100.

the earpods can be had for as low as $26 shipped (genuine, not cheap knockoffs)

so i guess the question is now: would the earpods be an upgrade/comparable sidegrade to the CX-II 300's?


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Mussels said:


> Ok so i've got sennheiser CX-II 300's, and would like to upgrade to something with a mic.
> 
> Apple earpods are an option, as are the klipsch S4i.
> 
> ...



The only knockoffs I have ever ordered were from eBay, they were Sennheiser and I ordered them to replace the ones that I had lost.  When I found the ones I had lost, compared the two, I realized there were vast differences in build quality and sound.

For starters the wiring was rubbery but rigid, instead of rubbery and flexible.  In the knockoffs there was less sound coming from one of the earpieces.


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 17, 2012)

http://www.anythingbutipod.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8392 
if you want to know whether they are knockoffs.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2012)

those arent the CX-II, so they look quite different


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 17, 2012)

I think some of the same things goes like for instance the metal filter being glued to the sound tube rather than molded into on part. And also the cable differences. I remember reading about it on head-fi but cannot find the thread there anymore.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2012)

going by those things, they appear to be legit.


pity we cant compare audio as easily as we can video  - my GF cant tell the difference between my sennheiser HD-555's and her $2 flea market headphones.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 17, 2012)

Mussels said:


> my GF cant tell the difference between my sennheiser HD-555's and her $2 flea market headphones.



Same issue over here just with different headphones, speakers etc...

Only yesterday when I asked her to help pinpoint where a certain ticking noise is coming from as her hearing is actually better than mine or at least in some cases... But that was a waste of time as she couldn't even hear it.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 20, 2012)

I accidentally sent my RE-0s through the washing machine yesterday.  I hung them in front of the wood stove all night, and thankfully they still sound great this morning.  If anything, the mids and highs sound cleaner


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2012)

so i've looked up head-fi earphones again.


RE-252 have a lot lower impedance, how do they stack to the RE0's and 1's?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm poor,  and just got a set of Sennheiser PC330s on sale.  Did I just waste my money?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 21, 2012)

Okay,  I'll do a full review vs my Razer Carchiaras when I get them.


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 21, 2012)

Mussels said:


> so i've looked up head-fi earphones again.
> 
> 
> RE-252 have a lot lower impedance, how do they stack to the RE0's and 1's?



Get the RE262s (I think they are discounted now) they are RE0s musical cusin, same midrange but even smoother treble and better bass.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 21, 2012)

Frederik S said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sennheiser/PX_200-II/
> 
> They are great!
> 
> ...



Since my local Sennheiser dealer had no PX 200II in stock and Christmas is approaching fast I went with the PX 100 - II. For people who don't like in-ear and who don't mind open headphones these cans are fantastic value. Great design, quality finishing, comfortable, balanced sound. For the equivalent of $45 (that's the price here) I would highly recommend to anybody interested in some decent cans for mobile devices.


----------



## Horrux (Dec 21, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Since my local Sennheiser dealer had no PX 200II in stock and Christmas is approaching fast I went with the PX 100 - II. For people who don't like in-ear and who don't mind open headphones these cans are fantastic value. Great design, quality finishing, comfortable, balanced sound. For the equivalent of $45 (that's the price here) I would highly recommend to anybody interested in some decent cans for mobile devices.



I have a pair of those, and they are GREAT, but I somehow managed to break one of the wires. Sigh.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 21, 2012)

Horrux said:


> I have a pair of those, and they are GREAT, but I somehow managed to break one of the wires. Sigh.



The PX 100 - II has only one wire, it's the updated version of the PX 100 (which you probably have) and judging by most of the reviews they are better than the original.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 21, 2012)

Ug,  on ear headphones..  do not like.  I can't wait to try out my PC300s....


----------



## Xenturion (Dec 21, 2012)

*Zalm ZM-RS6F*

http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=681

I bought these Zalman 5.1 headphones a while back and eventually bought a pair for my brother. I had been eyeing them for a long time, all the way back to my Pentium 4 3.2Ghz | X850 XT personal rig days. I never really had the room setup to fully utilize my 7.1 speaker set. And when I did, sometimes there were situations where I didn't want to disturb others, so headphones were a better solution. I didn't want to go over $100 and I wanted something with a true surround field, not a 3d sound field stretched over 2 speakers.

*Pros:*
- Light. They weigh very little and certainly wouldn't cause any strain after long use.
- Cheap. They can be had for $50 on Amazon.
- True Surround Field. There's 6 speakers in there, 2 fronts, 2 rears, and 2 centers. (Sadly, the center channel is mono, so there isn't anyway you can use them in a pseudo 7.1 configuration)
- Good spatial separation. It isn't perfect, but it'll give you that edge in FPS games. It does take some getting used to.

*Cons:*
- Not the most comfortable headphones in the world. The headband is padded, but not very much. What I suspect would be the biggest potential issue is the earpads themselves. They are on-ear as opposed to arround/over-ear. Given their size and the orientation of the headband, during really long sessions, they tend to need a little adjusting.
- Spatial separation, while good, still isn't what you get with speaker setup.

If you're looking for a nice pair of surround headphones that'll add that extra depth to your games and give you an advantage in FPS titles, but don't want to break the bank, I'd strongly recommend you give these some consideration.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm really considering getting rid of my G930s. I love them in most ways but I cannot stand the damn problems with the software, and I hardly use the 7.1 feature as I don't feel it really helps me out. They sound good but all the damn time I have to change settings within the sound control panel to get them to sound correct and it just kills it.


----------



## Horrux (Dec 21, 2012)

Xenturion said:


> http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=681
> 
> I bought these Zalman 5.1 headphones a while back and eventually bought a pair for my brother. I had been eyeing them for a long time, all the way back to my Pentium 4 3.2Ghz | X850 XT personal rig days. I never really had the room setup to fully utilize my 7.1 speaker set. And when I did, sometimes there were situations where I didn't want to disturb others, so headphones were a better solution. I didn't want to go over $100 and I wanted something with a true surround field, not a 3d sound field stretched over 2 speakers.
> 
> ...



I had a pair of $50 Zalman 5.1's and they were super-duper-horrible. They look exactly the same, down to the packaging, too. Compared to good stereo phones on a decent sound card, you don't come close to the same directionality OR sound quality. I use to be doubtful of emulated 3D sound, but really, it's the best way to go.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 21, 2012)

Xenturion said:


> http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=681
> 
> I bought these Zalman 5.1 headphones a while back and eventually bought a pair for my brother. I had been eyeing them for a long time, all the way back to my Pentium 4 3.2Ghz | X850 XT personal rig days. I never really had the room setup to fully utilize my 7.1 speaker set. And when I did, sometimes there were situations where I didn't want to disturb others, so headphones were a better solution. I didn't want to go over $100 and I wanted something with a true surround field, not a 3d sound field stretched over 2 speakers.
> 
> ...



Standard 7.1 setups include 2xfront, 2xside, and 2xrear 1x front, 1x subwoofer, where all speakers are mono.  I am confused how you say it has 2 front (5.1 usually lacks the 2xside).

Is the Zalman set up differently than most?


----------



## Xenturion (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, Yeah, I think that's why Zalman refers to it as "virtual 5.1". Obviously, a 5.1 speaker setup does contain 6 speakers, 4 being the fronts and rears, 1 center, and 1 sub. The Zalman headphones pipe the fronts to the 2 speakers towards the front of the users head, the rears to the 2 towards the back, and then sends the center channel to the 2 in the middle (as opposed to a single, front-center speaker in a traditional 5.1 setup). As far as I've been able to tell, the sub channel is completely unused.

Bearing this speaker (driver) configuration in mind, I once attempted to set them up in a pseudo 7.1 setup. Essentially, instead of plugging the "Center" channel into the Center Port, I plugged it into the "Side" port and disabled (unchecked) the center and subwoofer speakers. Unfortunately, the connector itself for the headphone's Center channel isn't a stereo connector. It works to a degree in the sense that sounds occurring on your sides are audible, but it's actually putting the same channel over both speakers. I'm realizing now that the effect isn't really easy to describe without muddling things up quite a bit.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Apr 5, 2013)

Is there a Review for the Astro A50 Headset you guys could point me to? I'd like to know whether they're only good with Consoles or with PCs as well.


----------



## Israar (May 10, 2013)

Hey guys and gals! 

Just wondering if anyone can point me to a few wireless headsets for PC. I'm unsure of what to go for in honesty and I'm not wanting to waste my money either.

So I was hoping someone here could point me to a few good/decent wireless headsets that I can use for gaming on the PC.

I'm hoping for around 5.1 sound, a good mic + boost and good sound. The whole purpose is to do away with the wires as I'm currently using a Turtle Beach headset which I bought for the Xbox 360, though I'm getting rather agitated using this headset on the PC as the wires are irritating me. :/

I've looked at the Logitech G930, but as I said I don't really know what to go for in the wireless headsets... If I go on the computer I normally am on for a few hours so uptime on the usage would be good to have!

If there is any more information needed then let me know please and I will try to supply it! 

--Lee


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 17, 2013)

jonathan1107 said:


> Is there a Review for the Astro A50 Headset you guys could point me to? I'd like to know whether they're only good with Consoles or with PCs as well.



When I tried out the A40's which are essentially the same imo anyways, it has way too much bass. Clean sound yes but the only thing worth buying on the astro website is the mixamp it helps with the more expensive headphones anyways. Hope I helped and thats just my experience from it there are reviews out there that will tell you otherwise but you need to some how try them for yourself before you buy.


----------



## cdawall (May 28, 2013)

My on the go headphones (Fischer audio Fa 006 Jubilate in Padauk)






My at home headphones (Fischer audio Fa 002w HE in Bog Oak)


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 28, 2013)

Woot! I just bought two pairs of these!!

Sennheiser - Earbud Noise Isolating Headphones (CX...

They are 60% off right now! I needed a new set of earbuds to replace my old crappy ones. What a steal for these!!!! I bought an extra pair at that price woot!


----------



## Fourstaff (May 28, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> Woot! I just bought two pairs of these!!
> 
> Sennheiser - Earbud Noise Isolating Headphones (CX...
> 
> They are 60% off right now! I needed a new set of earbuds to replace my old crappy ones. What a steal for these!!!! I bought an extra pair at that price woot!



Or you could have gotten something twice as good for that money. Who has 2 pairs of ears?


----------



## remixedcat (May 28, 2013)

I'd love to have some beyerdynamic dt770pro 80ohm but I have trouble having enough money to get em. Every time I almost have enough something happens


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 28, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Or you could have gotten something twice as good for that money. Who has 2 pairs of ears?



you mad? for that price there are very few earbuds that sound better. also, it is always good to have a backup set in case they get lost or broken.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 28, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> you mad? for that price there are very few earbuds that sound better. also, it is always good to have a backup set in case they get lost or broken.



So little faith in your ability to keep your things in good condition 

No I am not mad, I am happy with my TF10


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 28, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> So little faith in your ability to keep your things in good condition
> 
> No I am not mad, I am happy with my TF10



cool. what does that have to do with me letting people know of a great bargain on some decent earbuds? please direct your negativity elsewhere.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 23, 2013)

They're good, especially when you consider the price (and white makes it look even better lol)


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 17, 2013)

DaNGeR MaN said:


> What do you think of these headphones
> 
> 
> CORSAIR VENGEANCE 1500 DOLBY 7.1 GAMING HEADSET.......
> ...



I never really heard anything bad about them, but there aren't many people I know (maybe in general?) that own them.

My opinion on them: They at the very least look comfy.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello everyone, need opinions and advice.
Was looking at new headphones to buy and I was looking at AKG Q701 and the new steelseries siberia elite. Now the reason the gaming headphones are in there is because I love my ad700 but at the same time I wish I had an all in one sort of headset so I wont have to buy a separate mic and what not. Reasons for the q701, tried them at a friends house and my god so good.

Q&A

1.Do you play lots of games
God yes....GOD yes

2.DO you listen to a lot of music
see question 1

3.DO you watch a lot of movies
see question 2

4 whats your budget
good question, as long as it sounds amazing and I can play it with my astro mixamp on a ps4, pc, etc. 200 is my budget less is always best, q701 is an exception cause they are amazing even with out an amp

so advice is welcomed, wait for steelseries elite nice all in one or q701 buy a separate mic (I already have a zalman clip). both look amazing!


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 23, 2013)

Get Q701 and forget about waiting


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 23, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Get Q701 and forget about waiting



Well, I have started to become more of a competitive gamer...again, do you think the q701 will just be amazing for gaming? I only bought the mixamp because to be honest the a40's just suck so much and I didn't want them at all but the fact that hit had a detachable mic mad me wonder. Hearing them at school was SO full of bass they are practically beats by dre (ew).


----------



## johnspack (Oct 28, 2013)

Well,  I'm hunting for a new headset again.  My Senn PC333s broke on me.  Wire in the headband somewhere.  They have the same drivers as the 360s,  but 100 bucks cheaper,  so I knew they had to cut corners somewhere.  Not sure I like the open air design of the 360s,  but people say the bass is better as a result.  Only thing is,  they are on sale for 100 off right now,  and no money right now,  and at regular 299 price I can't afford them.  Is there anything lower priced that has the sound range of the Senns,  for music ect?  It has to be a headset,  but I need music to sound half decent on them too.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 28, 2013)

Gaming headsets are cheap crap. Get some good cans like Beyerdynamic or Sens and use a mod mic.

I final;ly got the Beyerdynamic DT770 Pros and they sound sexy. he he. Can't wait to get an amp/DAC and they will sound even more sexy.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 28, 2013)

Hmmm,  okay,  what kind of mic?   Like pull the one from my old Senns?   Yeah,  I guess that could work.  Whats a good headphone for say around 200?  If I have to spend more,  I probably will....


----------



## johnspack (Oct 28, 2013)

Looking at some nice AKGs here as well...   still seeing 300 as pretty much minimum for a decent set.  Arg.....


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 28, 2013)

My beyers was 170 off ebay.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow,  well here is my list I can choose from:  http://www.ncix.ca/products/?minorcatid=1318
I'd like to keep it under 200.....
and remixed,  which beyer?  ncix has about 20 listed....


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 28, 2013)

DT770 pro, but I can't find them in the list


----------



## johnspack (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm looking at the Beyer DT860s right now actually...  5hz-35khz reponse,  I like 'em!  Also on sale for 100 off....  dam I need a cheque....


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 28, 2013)

Just got the Koss ProDj100, which sound great, but am still awaiting the earpads that I'm going to mod them with. They should be here tomorrow. Cans and pads cost $73 USD total with free shipping.

If I were to invest in something more robust I'd probably consider the Beyer DT-990 Pro or 770 Pro, which can be had for $150-$160. Amazon has them at that price. They're an authorized Beyer dealer too, and cover them with their return policy.

Having a hard time getting used to these fixed coiled cords though, miss my Senn 555 replaceable straight cord. For now I am storing the cans via placing them on my Apt's fire alarm speaker near the ceiling with a small weight on the plug to stretch out the cord.

Despite what Mussles said, my 555s sometimes had horrible positional audio. There were times the sounds behind me sounded in front, like in Far Cry's Catacombs level. I also hated the speaker baffle wedge, which was uncomfortable on my ear.

My only frustration right now is not being able to successfully re-install Razer's Surround software after trying it out with my Senn HD 201s. I followed Razer's tech support on how to re-install it and still it just hangs on the update page saying the software is updated, but the Surround software and it's codec aren't even installed.

I mentioned that others on the Steam forum were having the same problem and he dismissed it as if it were a trivial few. He also told me the wrong path to delete the logs and profile info from, then denied it. He claims he escalated it to upper tech support, but I'm doubting I'll even get any response.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 28, 2013)

Hmm,  well I'm glad I have a month to decide this.  I guess these will be my big xmas present to myself.  I'm starting to get a lot more into music,  and you need good headphones to hear it right....  I see sets for 799+ I would kill for.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 28, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> DT770 pro, but I can't find them in the list



Make sure you get the 80 ohm version


----------



## johnspack (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm holding out for the DT860,  that's going to be my xmas present.....  if the 990 drops 200,  I'll get that....


----------



## johnspack (Oct 29, 2013)

Dam,  just found some more reviews...  looks like the DT770 Pro is the one to get if I can,  but probably won't be able to.  I'll watch NCIX over the next month,  hopefully.....


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 29, 2013)

Sony mdr-xb300 here. Got them fo r free with a christmas special prizes lottery ticket.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 29, 2013)

> The 1540 sounds like a bigger, fuller version of the 1840, almost HD650 like. The bass is full bodied, though less tight and less impactful than the 650, is still pretty punchy. The midrange is very sweet and has a nice bloom that’s outright better than the HD650′s midrange. Treble is relaxed.
> 
> Soundstage, both width and depth, is more spacious than the open-back 1840 (who would’ve thought?!) and also the TIMBRE more accurate. I guess Shure really learned a lot of things during these two years.



http://www.headfonia.com/tokyo-headphone-festival-2013-autumn/4/

those Sennheiser acoustic engineers really knew what they were doing in 1993.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm agonizing over this purchase....  even at 150 off this is a lot of money for me.  Is a pair of Beyer DT990 premiums worth it?   Can I get a set of headphones for music that will sound as good for the same price? (279can on sale,  429can reg).
http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=81348&vpn=483958&manufacture=Beyerdynamic&promoid=1287


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 15, 2013)

johnspack said:


> I'm agonizing over this purchase....  even at 150 off this is a lot of money for me.  Is a pair of Beyer DT990 premiums worth it?   Can I get a set of headphones for music that will sound as good for the same price? (279can on sale,  429can reg).
> http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=81348&vpn=483958&manufacture=Beyerdynamic&promoid=1287



don't spend $425 on a pair of Beyerdynamic DT990 32 ohm. the 600 ohm model is the one you want.

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=81349&vpn=483966&manufacture=Beyerdynamic&promoid=1360

what kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 15, 2013)

BumbleBee said:


> don't spend $425 on a pair of Beyerdynamic DT990 32 ohm. the 600 ohm model ($379) is the one you want. what kind of music do you listen to?



Don't spend that much money on a 600ohm model if you don't have something powerful to drive it. Plenty of other good stuff exist at far lower price, for example the Sennheiser 5xx line.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 15, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Don't spend that much money on a 600ohm model if you don't have something powerful to drive it. Plenty of other good stuff exist at far lower price, for example the Sennheiser 5xx line.



the DT990 600 ohm are pretty sensitive in any case problem solved

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=16_1110&item_id=053591


----------



## johnspack (Nov 16, 2013)

Well,  they killed the sale,  and I can't afford them now.   I have to go for the Beyer Custom One Pro http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=81350&vpn=709026&manufacture=Beyerdynamic&promoid=1287
100 bucks off...  only a 300 buck set,  but I'm hoping not too bad.  I listen to all rock,  from mild to punk,  to heavy and everything inbetween.  I like clear sounds,  good definition from all instruments...  analytical i guess.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 16, 2013)

With a little bit of help from a relative,  I may grab these:   http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=86794&vpn=Q701WHT&manufacture=AKG&promoid=1437
Any good?


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 16, 2013)

Q701s or Custom One Pros are completely different headphones. The One is bass heavy with a warmish midrange and give some noise attenuation. The Q701s are totally open, lean on bass, dryish midrange excellent highs. 

Both are good headphones but the Q701s demand a decent amp. Like an O2 or the likes.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 16, 2013)

the Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro are regularly $199 not $299. the Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 is probably a better headphone and it only cost $180.

I don't really like AKG headphones.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 16, 2013)

oh and I have a pair of Audeze LCD-3 and a Decware Zen Taboo MKIII coming


----------



## vega22 (Nov 16, 2013)

i have a vengeance 1400 stereo headset and i can only compare to them to my older ones really.

they are bassy like the sony ones but also much clearer in the mid and high then the sennheiser's sound wise. very impressed as i didn't think i would get both from a sub £50 set.

most impressive is the finish, they are of a high build quality and score very high in the comfort stakes too which is something my old sony cans failed at.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 16, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i have a vengeance 1400 stereo headset and i can only compare to them to my older ones really.
> 
> they are bassy like the sony ones but also much clearer in the mid and high then the sennheiser's sound wise. very impressed as i didn't think i would get both from a sub £50 set.
> 
> most impressive is the finish, they are of a high build quality and score very high in the comfort stakes too which is something my old sony cans failed at.



which Sennheiser headphones are you referring to?


----------



## vega22 (Nov 16, 2013)

555s

the sony ones idk, they was a battered old pair of studio cans my mate stole years ago xD


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 16, 2013)

Don't buy a gaming headset. Just like the thing with vinny about racing wheels.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 16, 2013)

if I had some pull I would ask Creative, Asus, Corsair, etc. to send me review samples so I could do a headset round up for laughs.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 16, 2013)

i would recommend these without a shadow of doubt to anyone not sold on surround sound headphones.

never been a fan of anything sold as a gaming product ever tbh but having seen and felt a pair of the 1300s before i was without doubt blown away by their feel and build quality.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 20, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on a set of Q701s,  hope I don't regret it too much!  The current amp I have will probably drive them okay,  but I know I'll need a better amp.  It's why I passed on the only other set I could afford,  the Beyer DT990s,  but they only had the 600 ohm version on sale,  and my current amp probably can't drive them properly at all.  It's all a balancing act.....
And I know they have non-colored bass,  so I'll just do the non-audiophile thing and eq up the bass a little for punch.  The midrange on them is supposed to be flat,  so nothing to do there.....


----------



## johnspack (Nov 21, 2013)

48hrs until new headphones.  This is my first set of almost audiophile headphones.  Midrange here we come,  weeee!


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 21, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a set of Q701s,  hope I don't regret it too much!  The current amp I have will probably drive them okay,  but I know I'll need a better amp.  It's why I passed on the only other set I could afford,  the Beyer DT990s,  but they only had the 600 ohm version on sale,  and my current amp probably can't drive them properly at all.  It's all a balancing act.....
> And I know they have non-colored bass,  so I'll just do the non-audiophile thing and eq up the bass a little for punch.  The midrange on them is supposed to be flat,  so nothing to do there.....



the Beyerdynamic DT990 600 ohm can get pretty loud out of an iPhone (about 98dB) which can only output 1 volt.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 21, 2013)

Darn,  now you tell me!  I would have gone for the Beyers then....  oh well,  I think the AKGs look more durable at least.  I have a bad habit of breaking headphones....


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 21, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Darn,  now you tell me!  I would have gone for the Beyers then....  oh well,  I think the AKGs look more durable at least.  I have a bad habit of breaking headphones....



I think you will be pretty happy but if not NCIX has a good return policy. I still recommend you get a headphone amplifier which will drive the music with more authority.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 21, 2013)

not sure if I posted this before.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes,  I actually think I'll prefer the AKGs somehow....   and yes,  I need to get a headphone amp.  Ncix doesnt have them though,  so this will be an issue.....
Oh,  and they shipped today,  I'll get them tomorrow morning some time.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 22, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Yes,  I actually think I'll prefer the AKGs somehow....   and yes,  I need to get a headphone amp.  Ncix doesnt have them though,  so this will be an issue.....
> Oh,  and they shipped today,  I'll get them tomorrow morning some time.




if you don't mind used electronics

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/

I buy/sell there once in a while.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 22, 2013)

Arg,  Canada Post is being slow...  still waiting.   I checked that site,  darn,  headphone amps ain't cheap!  Looks like I need 400 bucks or so for something decent.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 23, 2013)

Heh,  gotta love Canada Post...  they picked them up from ncix yesterday,  and promptly delivered them to Canada Customs....????   Today Customs got them to come back and pick them up,  they are now finally on a truck to Nelson.
Sheesh....   Have to wait until Monday now.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 23, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Heh,  gotta love Canada Post...  they picked them up from ncix yesterday,  and promptly delivered them to Canada Customs....????   Today Customs got them to come back and pick them up,  they are now finally on a truck to Nelson.
> Sheesh....   Have to wait until Monday now.



I think that's normal.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 23, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Arg,  Canada Post is being slow...  still waiting.   I checked that site,  darn,  headphone amps ain't cheap!  Looks like I need 400 bucks or so for something decent.



Depends on what you class as decent. Different people have different hearing abilities, your choice of headphones should reflect that. I primarily use UE TF10, I don't need higher quality than that. Sure, I can hear improvements for things better than the TF10, but its not really worth my money.


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 23, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Yes,  I actually think I'll prefer the AKGs somehow....   and yes,  I need to get a headphone amp.  Ncix doesnt have them though,  so this will be an issue.....
> Oh,  and they shipped today,  I'll get them tomorrow morning some time.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 24, 2013)

BumbleBee said:


> I think that's normal.


Normal they they screw up an order?  Of course!  In 7 years of orders from ncix they
never sent the item to customs.  I will admit,  Canada Post is dam fast to my little town
of Nelson from the coast,  overnight is normal.  But locally,  they have many times delivered
my computer parts all over town,  then picked them back up and brought them to me.
Didn't expect the Richmond dept to mess up like that.....


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 24, 2013)

no. Linus is pretty vocal about liking soft cell foam packaging because he explained once that packages in Canada will get shipped across country for no reason at all. you order something in Vancouver and it might get shipped to Ontario first. I remember seeing Canadian Customs a couple times on tracking services.

if you just want a headphone amplifier you don't need to spend $400.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 25, 2013)

Well,  not sure how to compare,  never owned a set of mid-range headphones before.  First thing I noticed is I don't have to bother with using an eq anymore.  I hear mid and high range I didn't know even existed!  Even though
the bass reaches really low,  its not punchy,  so all I used was a bit of bass boost with cutoff at 40hz.  Pumping a bunch of flacs through them right now,  amazing sounding to me!


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 26, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Well,  not sure how to compare,  never owned a set of mid-range headphones before.  First thing I noticed is I don't have to bother with using an eq anymore.  I hear mid and high range I didn't know even existed!  Even though
> the bass reaches really low,  its not punchy,  so all I used was a bit of bass boost with cutoff at 40hz.  Pumping a bunch of flacs through them right now,  amazing sounding to me!



You will learn to appreciate less bass and more balanced sound as you go up the headphone chain.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 26, 2013)

Probably,  as I also found I had to slightly eq down several sections.  I used to have to crank up so much to try to make it sound good,  now the sound is just flooding out!  I spent years tweaking low
end headphones,  and now all that is out the window!  I have to relearn all of it.  I have so much more mid and high end,  I'm still trying to tweak it so it's  not overpowering,  and still deal with my
low end for my harder stuff.  I've actually already got it pretty close now,  these phones are very good,  and using a good  sound card helps (using them on my server with my x-fi titanium card).
Now I'll have to upgrade my sound card,  and get a good headphone amp.  The sound addiction continues.....

And yes Fourstaff,  I agree,  the much fuller sound of better headphones requires less emphasis on the bass.  Bass should be natural,  but probably isnt in headphones under 800 bucks or so....  I do find I need far less emphasis for my AKGs,  and they actually punch very well,  but I do have to slightly eq them.  Can't wait for my next upgrade!


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have the Beyerdynamic DT880 250, do you think the http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000017625376&MenuID=105026003 E09K would be a good amp?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 26, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Can't wait for my next upgrade!



Fully enjoy your current one first, including all the nuances. When you feel that you have nothing more to learn from the headphones (particular quirks, its failings and strengths), only then move on to get another one with a different set of strengths.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 26, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Fully enjoy your current one first, including all the nuances. When you feel that you have nothing more to learn from the headphones (particular quirks, its failings and strengths), only then move on to get another one with a different set of strengths.


Agreed!
Edit:  I love the way he put it,  totally correct,  and yes I will want better cans in the future!
Edit2:  These things make my onboard sound on my rampage mobo sound like a concert too,  dam I'm impressed.  Wonder what a 1500 dollar set sounds like.....


----------



## johnspack (Nov 26, 2013)

These things make my onboard sound on my rampage mobo sound like a concert too,  dam I'm impressed.  Wonder what a 1500 dollar set sounds like.....
Edit 1:  8 hours with these on my head,  still not tired of them,  and my ears don't hurt,  they pass the usage test!


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 27, 2013)

johnspack said:


> These things make my onboard sound on my rampage mobo sound like a concert too,  dam I'm impressed.  *Wonder what a 1500 dollar set sounds like.....*
> Edit 1:  8 hours with these on my head,  still not tired of them,  and my ears don't hurt,  they pass the usage test!



pretty good. 

investing in a good headphone amplifier and DAC will make the transition a lot easier.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes,  I know.  I have to drive them with a poor little Scott amp right now,  and it's close to clipping feeding these.  I'm still trying to figure out if I need a new soundcard with a dac,  or a better amp,  or both.
Probably both.  Looking at Soundblaster Z series for a card,  but not sure....


----------



## johnspack (Nov 28, 2013)

Just listening to some uncompressed Rolling Stones flacs...  oh my god...  I can't believe how much music I've been missing all these years...


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 28, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Yes,  I know.  I have to drive them with a poor little Scott amp right now,  and it's close to clipping feeding these.  I'm still trying to figure out if I need a new soundcard with a dac,  or a better amp,  or both.
> Probably both.  Looking at Soundblaster Z series for a card,  but not sure....



absolutely.

just keep in mind before you buy a sound card that external DAC and Headphone Amplifiers don't have design limitations. consumer sound cards will probably always be limited to SMPS and IC chips.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 28, 2013)

Arg,  still trying to figure this out...  so to get my music from my computer to my headphones...  I need a soundcard without a dac,  like the soundblaster,  and feed it directly to a proper
headphone amp?  If that's the case,  then my x-fi titanium is probably good enough for now,  just need an amp?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 28, 2013)

no no 

there are basically two kinds of devices -- integrated DA converters and DA converter.

these devices are integrated DA converters with Headphone Amplifiers built in. you connect them to your computer via USB then power via wall wart















these devices are just DA converters and you hook them up the same way except you need to get the analog signal to your Headphone Amplifier so you connect them together with RCA or XLR interconnects.














sound cards are basically like integrated DA converters with Headphone Amplifiers built in except they have design limitations.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 29, 2013)

So I need to bypass any soundcard,  and go straight out through usb?  I only have usb2,  I don't think it will have enough bandwidth.  I've been told for years usb sound sucks,  so it goes against everything I learned....


----------



## johnspack (Nov 29, 2013)

I like my beat fast,  and  my bass down low,  bass down low....  bass down low...  I like my beat fast and my bass down low....


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 29, 2013)

USB 3.0 doesn't really have any benefits over USB 2.0 so there are only a couple of DA Converters that support it. you don't need a sound card at all.

my Mytek Stereo 192 DSD is a serious DA converter for $1600. I can assure it does not suck.






I believe you're referring to the inline controllers on USB Gaming headsets.

this is one of my Headphone Amplifiers the Burson HA-160






- the chassis is made out of 6mm thick machined aluminum L brackets all screwed together and has large rubber feet on the bottom. the entire unit weighs 10 lbs.
- at the very top you can see the solder lug, this is the grounding scheme and underneath it is the linear power supply.
- on the left hand side there are custom voltage regulars and a custom stepped attenuator.
- at the top there are 2 high pressure headphone jacks and Burson discrete op-amp boards.

this is basically the headphone amplifier on the Asus Essence STX. this tiny little section on the card.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 29, 2013)

god,  wow....  i'm just drooling....  currently listening to cataracts,  i like my beats fast,  bass down low....


----------



## johnspack (Nov 29, 2013)

Have all settings slightly under eqed...  listening to some black eyed peas,   i cant believe the sound.  someone throw me a better set so i can stop ranting about these!  I'll stop now,  I know you guys have been listening to stuff like this for years....  I finally get to join.....


----------



## johnspack (Nov 29, 2013)

My last word here for all....  if you ever have wondered about audiophile equipment,  and whether it's worth it,   yes,  oh my bloody god yes!  spend the money,  you will not regret it!


----------



## Cja123 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello everyone and happy holidays, 

I recently have had the urge to pick up a pair of headphones. I have been gaming for quite awhile but my focus has always been the visuals. Now that my fiancee and I live together, I am in dire need for an _isolated_ audio experience while gaming. I'm looking for recommendations of solid headphones I can pick up on holiday sale in the entry level bracket. I borrowed a pair of ASTROs from a buddy a while back and plugged in optical audio through the mix amp to my PC and it sounded amazing. I'm sure there are better solutions out there which is why I am here. I really don't want to spend anything over $200 and if I can get ASTRO quality for less, that'd make my day.

Thanks!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2013)

For audiophile quality you must spend 400 plus,  there is no other way.  If you do,  you will get a set of headphones that will walk away from the cheap crap in sound,
and you will get headphones that will last you for years.  You will save money,  and have much better sound.  I used to spend 200 every year,  and  throw away the broken
headset.  Get a separate mic as well,  gaming headsets are always lower quality sound.  3d sound is not a selling point!


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 30, 2013)

johnspack said:


> For audiophile quality you must spend 400 plus,  there is no other way.  If you do,  you will get a set of headphones that will walk away from the cheap crap in sound,
> and you will get headphones that will last you for years.  You will save money,  and have much better sound.  I used to spend 200 every year,  and  throw away the broken
> headset.  Get a separate mic as well,  gaming headsets are always lower quality sound.  3d sound is not a selling point!



Not necessary, for $200 I think there are a lot of good options. Good start is the Sennheiser PC series, they isolate pretty well and hold up to years of abuse (my friend's pair has been going for more than 3 years already).


----------



## Cja123 (Nov 30, 2013)

johnspack said:


> For audiophile quality you must spend 400 plus,  there is no other way.  If you do,  you will get a set of headphones that will walk away from the cheap crap in sound,
> and you will get headphones that will last you for years.  You will save money,  and have much better sound.  I used to spend 200 every year,  and  throw away the broken
> headset.  Get a separate mic as well,  gaming headsets are always lower quality sound.  3d sound is not a selling point!



I like your attitude. Typically handling all my purchases like this doesn't leave me disappointed. However, I feel that $200 could buy me some headphones that will last for a couple of years. I should have specified in my first post, I am not an audiophile so expensive equipment geared towards that demo would be waisted on me. I'm looking for something that will help me drown out my fiancee's noise and concentrate on whatever game I may be playing while providing a decent audio experience. Thanks for the suggestion though, I will certainly keep it in mind while I hunt.



Fourstaff said:


> Not necessary, for $200 I think there are a lot of good options. Good start is the Sennheiser PC series, they isolate pretty well and hold up to years of abuse (my friend's pair has been going for more than 3 years already).



This sounds like exactly what I am looking for. I will check out the Sennheiser's today. Thanks Fourstaff!


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 30, 2013)

Cja123 said:


> This sounds like exactly what I am looking for. I will check out the Sennheiser's today. Thanks Fourstaff!



If you cant find something you like ... http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad...aming-guide-updated-9-2-2013-sony-ma900-added


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> If you cant find something you like ... http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad...aming-guide-updated-9-2-2013-sony-ma900-added



I came across this earlier today before I left to fish. It looks like a good read, I will definitely scan it over a couple of times before making my decision.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 1, 2013)

Cja123 said:


> I came across this earlier today before I left to fish. It looks like a good read, I will definitely scan it over a couple of times before making my decision.



What did you catch?


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 1, 2013)

I've narrowed it down to two headphones, the Skullcandy PLYR1 and the SONY MA900. The latter seems to be pretty hard to find for sale at the price advertised in the head-fi review. I mentioned I wanted the isolating feature but after reading those detailed reviews, I think I'd be happier prioritizing comfort and sound quality. If any member who personally owns or has owned either of these headphones would like to chime in a personal opinion, I'll listen (no pun intended).


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 1, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> What did you catch?


I caught a couple of large mouth bass in the 3-4lb range. The more impressive catch came earlier this week. My brother and I pulled in 5 fish in about 2 hours at a high mountain lake close to our home town. I pulled in a 4lb trout and a couple of kokanee salmon. He managed a kokanee and a brown trout.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 1, 2013)

Kokanee are right up there with perch and brookies as being my favorite eaters.

The QPAD QH-90 are worth checking out in that price range, I usually see them listed between $200-$250 but they are harder to find stateside.  I haven't listened to them, but I have observed Frederik S. recommend them in several threads, and he wrote a rather glowing review on them.  http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/QPAD/QH-90/4.html

Ah, here's a pair for sub $200:  http://www.qpad.com/shop/en/headset/1-qh-90-black.html


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 1, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Kokanee are right up there with perch and brookies as being my favorite eaters.
> 
> The QPAD QH-90 are worth checking out in that price range, I usually see them listed between $200-$250 but they are harder to find stateside.  I haven't listened to them, but I have observed Frederik S. recommend them in several threads, and he wrote a rather glowing review on them.  http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/QPAD/QH-90/4.html
> 
> Ah, here's a pair for sub $200:  http://www.qpad.com/shop/en/headset/1-qh-90-black.html



Thanks for the recommendation, I will give them a hard look.

Brookies are definitely some tasty fish. Now I want to go fishing again today


----------



## Kursah (Dec 1, 2013)

I need something in the sub $200 price-range to replace my D2000's sadly. I've been using my modded JVC HARX 700's and they're good but not D2000 great. Something that's good for bass heads, but has decent clarity and great comfort...I know impossible right? Well I got those D2000's for around that price...used...but still! Been amazing headphones and I may have to find a way to rig them back up. I do like to go with loud volumes at times...other times low volume...the D2000's have been an amazing performer. They will be greatly missed even when I rig them it won't be right.

I've been inquiring on head-fi..but I figure TPU is showing more people getting into the HP arena since I started this thread in '09. So now I come to this thread and ask for suggestions...gotta keep it sub-$200 and heck I may not be able to do anything before x-mas but I'm gonna try!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 4, 2013)

Friggin love my AKG  701s for now...  classic headphones,  I'm glad I bought them.  I will of course have to move to better ones like the Beyers eventually.  I think having studio reference cans is a good learning experience for me to start.  I need to learn where FLAT is,  I never could do that before.  These things just reproduce everything as it sounds,  so I either flat eq or under eq slightly some settings.  I think the Beyers color the bass a bit,  so it sounds more punchy,  but I can use bass boost to get an idea of what that sounds like.  I think I can get close,  so I may need to go to an even higher set next time.  AKG 712 next time......


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 5, 2013)

Kursah said:


> I need something in the sub $200 price-range to replace my D2000's sadly. I've been using my modded JVC HARX 700's and they're good but not D2000 great. Something that's good for bass heads, but has decent clarity and great comfort...I know impossible right? Well I got those D2000's for around that price...used...but still! Been amazing headphones and I may have to find a way to rig them back up. I do like to go with loud volumes at times...other times low volume...the D2000's have been an amazing performer. They will be greatly missed even when I rig them it won't be right.
> 
> I've been inquiring on head-fi..but I figure TPU is showing more people getting into the HP arena since I started this thread in '09. So now I come to this thread and ask for suggestions...gotta keep it sub-$200 and heck I may not be able to do anything before x-mas but I'm gonna try!



Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 ohm are about $180. The Beyers won't have the resolving power and will probably sound a little more recessed but the Denons cost a lot more.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 5, 2013)

one more thing. if you want your Denon D2000 fixed or modified or both

http://www.lawtonaudio.com/


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 5, 2013)

In the US it might be impossible to find QH-90s at a decent price you could go for a set of Jaycar which are made by the same company that did the MP4Nation brainwavz HM5s: http://www.jaycar.us/productView.asp?ID=AA2065&form=CAT2&SUBCATID=1015#4

You might be able to find the model which the QH-90s are based on it is called the Takstar PRO 80 and is sometimes available through ebay. 

The thing is that the QH-90s are quite a bit cheaper in here in the EU they are €100 which is around $135. At $180 they are still good, but nowhere near the bargain they are here in the EU.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 6, 2013)

Well for now I'm dealing with what I have...I must admit this Denon AVR-1613's HP output is quite powerful....wow. I haven't used my FiiO E9 since getting it. Probably gonna sell it if anyone's interested, I've owned it since new.

I've been listening and enjoying my JVC HA-RX700 for weeks now. That and my half bad cable Iron Buds (my favorite basshead and overall earbuds ever! Wish the owners would get their sh!t together!).

The JVC's have been good...and the Denon really brought them out...but they also needed more EQ-ing than ever for bass...I'm a bass head..I want as much deep and impact as I can get without distorting the mids/treble. I'll happily EQ what I can to make it sound good to my ears.

Well I just hooked up my liked but meh JVC HA-DX 3's which while I've always liked I've never loved...and with the Denon.............WOW! Amazing...the bass is looooow and heavy and the mids and hi's are so much crisper. It's a great mix. There's less impact but I'm getting over it. I think I found the DX'3's match after owning them for years. I wish they were a little more bass heavy still but man do they sound good regardless. They hit the low factor I wish the RX700's would. For once in recent years I can confidently say I'm happy I still own these! Though they have that sound in the low end like they should do more but they can't...that's been their biggest downfall. But this is by far the most they've been able to put out bass-wise without distortion since I've owned them.

We'll see. I have read the A900X are worth a serious look too. The Phillips X1 would be an option if I were single in my own place. I have read about the DT770/80's and they are currently my top choice.


----------



## Ra97oR (Dec 8, 2013)

In addition to the DT770/80, you should also consider the Beyer Custom One Pro. Much like the DT770 but adjustable bass and a more modern design. Both are very rugged though.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 8, 2013)

Ra97oR said:


> In addition to the DT770/80, you should also consider the Beyer Custom One Pro. Much like the DT770 but adjustable bass and a more modern design. Both are very rugged though.


Ya I've read about the Custom One Pro. The 4 settings for various bass...many say it's pretty good until you compare it directly with the 770/80. But ya I added it to the list as well because it does have a pretty good following of supporters too.

I was also made aware of another option the Soundmagic HP100. They review pretty well and are said to maintain a good clarity with good bass...but not D2000 bass. It's been a good headphone but maybe it's time for a new sound. I'll research more into the Beyers for sure. I want a comfy, good sounding and durable headphone for sure.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 9, 2013)

Kursah said:


> Ya I've read about the Custom One Pro. The 4 settings for various bass...many say it's pretty good until you compare it directly with the 770/80. But ya I added it to the list as well because it does have a pretty good following of supporters too.
> 
> I was also made aware of another option the Soundmagic HP100. They review pretty well and are said to maintain a good clarity with good bass...but not D2000 bass. It's been a good headphone but maybe it's time for a new sound. I'll research more into the Beyers for sure. I want a comfy, good sounding and durable headphone for sure.



why don't you just get the Denon AH-D2000 repaired and upgraded? what's wrong with them? did the screw come out of the yoke?

you won't find a better headphone than the Denon AH-D2000 for less than $200.

edit: you know those headphones are highly coveted, right? a friend of mine sold his upgraded Denon AH-D2000 for $350. I sold my stock Denon AH-D5000 recently and got nearly full retail price.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 9, 2013)

Ya the screw is outta the yoke...but also the RH side speaker has been buzzing for a while now...it's not always constant but enough to be annoying...I've taken that side apart a few times to see if it was something other than the driver...and I couldn't ever find a reason for it. That would be the side with the yoke that's still solid too lol.

I can fix the yoke I'm sure a simple Ace hardware run...I've considered Lawton...or just some wood cups. But I fear that I have a driver on the way out and I haven't had much luck finding a replacement...


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 9, 2013)

Kursah said:


> Ya the screw is outta the yoke...but also the RH side speaker has been buzzing for a while now...it's not always constant but enough to be annoying...I've taken that side apart a few times to see if it was something other than the driver...and I couldn't ever find a reason for it. That would be the side with the yoke that's still solid too lol.
> 
> I can fix the yoke I'm sure a simple Ace hardware run...I've considered Lawton...or just some wood cups. But I fear that I have a driver on the way out and I haven't had much luck finding a replacement...



send Mark an e-mail anyways. tell him what you told me. he can repair them, dampen the chambers (improve bass) and put brand new lambskin ear pads on. you don't need to get wood chambers or cable.  he might even be able to sell you a brand new pair.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 11, 2013)

I officially love my  AKGs...  I'm slowly tweaking them and they just sound fng incredible....   get better and better every day


----------



## Kursah (Dec 11, 2013)

BumbleBee said:


> send Mark an e-mail anyways. tell him what you told me. he can repair them, dampen the chambers (improve bass) and put brand new lambskin ear pads on. you don't need to get wood chambers or cable.  he might even be able to sell you a brand new pair.



I heard back from Mark. No dice on replacement drivers. I think I'll rig these up and run them till the driver gets worse. At this point it's only certain n bass frequencies and certain sound levels that cause the rattle. Maybe I can save some money into spring and find a used pair. This pair wasn't in the best shape when I bought them...whomever owned them before trashed the cable, scuffed them up...but they were also in my price-range. I have gotten a lot of hours out of them. I dunno if I should move onto a different pair of phones or just look for a replacement pair of D2000's. A lot of people recommend looking at the D600's...which are out of my price-range for the foreseeable future. I'll be sticking with my HADX3's for now...too bad I can't mod them for more bass!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 12, 2013)

Still learning my AKG 701s.  God I love them.  Just amazing sound once you learn how to tweak them.   Hundreds of dollars never sounded so good!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 12, 2013)

Kursah said:


> I heard back from Mark. No dice on replacement drivers. I think I'll rig these up and run them till the driver gets worse. At this point it's only certain n bass frequencies and certain sound levels that cause the rattle. Maybe I can save some money into spring and find a used pair. This pair wasn't in the best shape when I bought them...whomever owned them before trashed the cable, scuffed them up...but they were also in my price-range. I have gotten a lot of hours out of them. I dunno if I should move onto a different pair of phones or just look for a replacement pair of D2000's. A lot of people recommend looking at the D600's...which are out of my price-range for the foreseeable future. I'll be sticking with my HADX3's for now...too bad I can't mod them for more bass!



Fostex TH-600 are the next best thing which are like $800 but Fostex made some improvements to the sound and headphone design.







the Audeze LCD-2 are on sale at Musicdirect for $796. Audeze LCD-2 will FLIP YA.. FLIP YA FOR REAL


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 12, 2013)

Well picked up some cheap cans today 
*KRK KNS-6400*
Seem fairly underrated but managed to snag a pair for $50 when they usually go for $100 so Ill give them a shot.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 12, 2013)

I've heard good things about KRK speakers...keep us posted!

Sorry bumblebee but my budget is still around 1/4 of either of the headphones you quoted. 

But seeing that I can snag a D600 for around $230-268 is tempting. Just wish my damn D2000 were good as new! Oh well...hmm. Now what direction to go...


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 12, 2013)

Kursah said:


> I've heard good things about KRK speakers...keep us posted!
> 
> Sorry bumblebee but my budget is still around 1/4 of either of the headphones you quoted.
> 
> But seeing that I can snag a D600 for around $230-268 is tempting. Just wish my damn D2000 were good as new! Oh well...hmm. Now what direction to go...



I forgot about the Ultrasone HFI-580

http://www.amazon.com/Ultrasone-HFI-580-Surround-Professional-Headphones/dp/B00101UHS8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1386815022&sr=8-4


----------



## Kursah (Dec 12, 2013)

Ya I've looked at those before, I hear they have good bass too. And they're in my price range. The biggest complaints are lower deep bass compared to the D2000 and being substantially more uncomfortable. I suppose if they are similar to my HARX 700 I can tolerate them...but I have big ears so finding HP's that don't cause some pain...is well...a pain! lol! My HADX3's and D2000's are both the most comfortable HP's I've ever owned!

So I've read a lot of good and bad on the D600's, but you seem to have no comment on them. It seems that people that own both end up really enjoying them and some compare to the D5000...yet others hate them. Do you know anyone that's had any luck with them or should I keep looking elsewhere? I have time at this point...gotta find more money to make my budget work lol.

Edit: I am going to do some more serious research on the 580s though...that might be my best option!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't like Ultrasone headphones but I thought I would mention them anyways. I don't like the Ultrasone house sound or fit and finish.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 12, 2013)

What about the Denon D600 then? They don't look as nice as the D2000's but apparently are decent performers with detachable cables and a flatter curve but able to handle tons of bass...I know they're not worth $500 but what about 1/2 that or less? Used D2000's are so damn expensive now that they're so sought after and discontinued...it's frustrating. I should've bought another pair when I was making better money before school lol.

What else in my $250-ish or so price-range, closer to $200 the better would be worth my time? I appreciate your help and suggestions as always BumbleBee, your opinions are valued.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 12, 2013)

I tried them at my local HiFi store and thought they were okay. some conflicting reports on the drivers. at less than half the MSRP I would give them a try


----------



## Kursah (Dec 12, 2013)

I so wish we had a good hi-fi store here in Missoula. I haven't checked the local guitar shop in a while...maybe they've renovated a bit. We do have a lot more businesses coming inbound. 

I do feel a pull towards the D600's. I like Denon products...my favorite headphones ever...my amazing AVR-1613 that has proven well worth it's price and then some. I just want a bassy (low and impactful) and clear mids and hi's without being harsh and painful (can EQ down if needed) and comfy/durable pair of heapdhones for $200 is that asking too much? Well ya it seems so be lol. I have time to research it out and get the right pair..but I will say as it stands for a new or refurb'd set the D600's are top of my list atm.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 12, 2013)

i'm sure there are HiFi stores in Montana. might have to do some driving. I know TTVJ (Todd The Vinyl Junkie) is in Montana.

I don't think you will get a good mid range with the type of headphone you're looking for. the headphone I really want you to try is the HiFiMAN HE-400. it doesn't have the Denon AH-D600 bass impact but it's a better headphone.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 12, 2013)

orthodynamic goodness


----------



## Kursah (Dec 12, 2013)

But aren't most Ortho's open backed? I gotta have closed cans...kids and g/f in small apt.

I would love the HE-400 fwir!

Wow to that video btw! If I had and could justify spending that $$.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 12, 2013)

Kursah said:


> But aren't most Ortho's open backed? I gotta have closed cans...kids and g/f in small apt.
> 
> I would love the HE-400 fwir!
> 
> Wow to that video btw! If I had and could justify spending that $$.



not all

Audeze just launched the XC.

http://www.audeze.com/products/headphones/lcd-xc

Fostex makes a semi-open headphone and Mr. Speakers makes a closed back headphone.

okay so I own a pair of Audeze LCD-3 ($2000) because I also live in an apartment but more important is the value proposition. you want to setup speakers in a rectangular room with suspended floors, thick carpet, bass traps, absorption panels, etc.  or you will get standing waves, reflections and comb filtering. headphones don't have this problem.

owning the HiFiMAN HE-400 is like owning $3000 speakers.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 12, 2013)

Well then maybe I should start saving and researching those...maybe by spring. You said the bass doesn't have impact....but how is it?

I bet those LCD-3's are amazing!

Edit... sorry I forgot they were open backed... no go. Gotta be closed back.... bummer!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 12, 2013)

I think it was Michael Mercer or Headroom that said it would cost $10,000-$15,000 to build a HiFi room that sounded as good as the Audeze LCD-2.

orthodynamic/planar magnetic drivers often have the best bass.







it's flat all the way down to 10hz.






the bass is so quick, so detailed and heavy when the song calls for it.

Denon's bass has a lot of impact but it's really slow and not nearly as detailed. complex passages make it sound congested.

if you don't think the HiFiMAN HE-400 is worth the money just return it. Amazon has a great return policy.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 12, 2013)

Denon AH-D5000 sound great with R&B or Hip Hop.. something with a slow but steady beat but once you introduce kick drums and bass guitar it can't keep up. Audeze LCD-3 don't miss a beat. orthodynamic headphones have really fast transients.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 12, 2013)

I'd love to try some of those for my Trance music!!!


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 12, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Well picked up some cheap cans today
> *KRK KNS-6400*
> Seem fairly underrated but managed to snag a pair for $50 when they usually go for $100 so Ill give them a shot.


There is even a review right here


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 12, 2013)

Frederik S said:


> There is even a review right here


Of course its one of the reasons I settled on them in the first place. Was gonna send you an email about them but figured screw it for the price I couldn't go wrong.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn you bumblebee! I want a pair of orthos...I'm gonna have to settle for some modded Fostex 50's...

I inquired to a mayflower about their bassiest pair: "If you love bass, we have our V3 headphones that will make your head shake."
https://www.mayflowerelectronics.com/store/p12/Fostex_T50RP_-_Version_3.html

I wish we had a TPU review of them! But here's one review: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/69410-the-fostex-t50rp-modified-by-mayflower/

I don't like that they glue on the ear pads...I've read alpha pads are where it's at.

If I can snag a bassy ortho that has more speed (which it will) and at least on-par clarity as my D2000 and my FiiO E9 or AVR-1613 will drive them I'll be happy! I just wish they were true closed-back...bleeding sound is a problem...so I inquired about that as the other guys named Mad Dog that charge $300+ claim their modded ones are "Meet the Fully Closed Headphone that leads the industry for Sound, Comfort, Isolation and Value".
https://www.mrspeakers.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=71

$300's outta my range at least for now...

Edit: Well the mayflower's use an SRH-840 pad glued on...I wonder if I can have them not do that or leave the stock pads on...but then the Alpha pads are $60...making the Mad Dogs and Mayflower's the same price...and Mad Dogs considered one of the best $300 closed headphones ever...being a semi-open phone from stock. More reviews on them. Hmmm.......


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 13, 2013)

Bassy ortho just get a set of HE-500/400s and experiment with the pads. The Fostex T50RPs are crappy compared to every modern pair of orthos out there. I have had two pairs one completely stock and one heavily modified with felt, extra housing dampening, port mods, cable mods, pad mods and so on and they are just not worth it. If it was easy to get the T50RPs sounding great, Fostex would have done it already. There is not a night and day difference between a modded and unmodded version of those headphones, they still have an odd sounding midrange and funky bass issues. They are good for the price and with the mods they are interesting, but no where near as good as high end models from the other ortho manufacturers or Senn/AKG/beyer/audio-technica etc..


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 13, 2013)

forgot to mention Fostex was showing a new orthodynamic headphone recently.






this prototype uses a T50rp driver.

also Oppo (The Bluray player company) is getting into the orthodynamic market.






I wouldn't bother with the Fostex T50rp mods. a second hand or b-stock HiFiMAN HE-400 is not alot of money. the driver is still very important.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 13, 2013)

Frederik S said:


> Bassy ortho just get a set of HE-500/400s and experiment with the pads. The Fostex T50RPs are crappy compared to every modern pair of orthos out there. I have had two pairs one completely stock and one heavily modified with felt, extra housing dampening, port mods, cable mods, pad mods and so on and they are just not worth it. If it was easy to get the T50RPs sounding great, Fostex would have done it already. There is not a night and day difference between a modded and unmodded version of those headphones, they still have an odd sounding midrange and funky bass issues. They are good for the price and with the mods they are interesting, but no where near as good as high end models from the other ortho manufacturers or Senn/AKG/beyer/audio-technica etc..





			
				BumbleBee said:
			
		

> I wouldn't bother with the Fostex T50rp mods. a second hand or b-stock HiFiMAN HE-400 is not alot of money. the driver is still very important.



Well here's the deal...I'm on a limited budget. Which either pair of modded T50RP's goes beyond. Then I also need something closed or minimal sound leakage...both aspects the HE's don't fit my bill atm. I wish they did because I've read many great things about the 400's and 500's. I really wish I could afford both my wallet and her tolerance of my music/gaming for a pair. Maybe I'll just stick with my closed JVC HA-DX3's. They do sound pretty good overall..very smooth and more accurate than my HARX700's...and the bass is deep...just not exactly what I want.

An open backed phone will not work with my living situation unfortunately...and most orthos are way outta my price-range. Maybe I'll just bag it for now. Maybe I could pick up a refurb'd D600 and be happy. I'm questioning all of it now! lol!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 13, 2013)

the new AKG K545 are supposed to be okay. closed headphones are a lot harder to engineer than open backs so you have less options.

no matter what a pair of speakers are going to be louder than the HiFiMAN HE-400. I don't understand the problem. why don't you just save up. took me a while to get the Audeze LCD-3.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 14, 2013)

It's because I don't generally run my speakers....there are times when I need some decent isolation for me and them. For my particular living situation that's what I need. I'd go open if I could. My whole setup is in the middle of the house...most of my tunes aren't kid friendly...I could list a million reasons. I don't expect anyone to understand, it's just my needs I'm trying to suit.

I'll check out the K545's...ya it does seem I'm limited. I really do wanna try the HE-400's...but I ain't got $400 to swing. Heck $200-250's gonna be a stretch. It's all good...these HADX3's are doing a pretty good job atm!


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 14, 2013)

The T50RPs provide minimum isolation as well, plus they are horribly overpriced for what they deliver as modded headphones. I would save up and look at head-fi classifieds for a used set of HE-400s.  If you are lucky you could score a set of used HE-400s for around $300. Which is a bagain since it fits what you are looking for so well. 

Saving up is worth the trouble since your budget is just barely enough for some seriously great headphones.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 14, 2013)

Well I can get a new pair of HE-400's for $319 from a distributor that asked I not openly advertise the price (PM me for info!  ). The only thing I don't know if it'll work out or not is the sound leak...I realize the D2000 leak quite a bit too... but the HE-400's may leak a ton in comparison. That has me nervous that they won't work out for me.

When I put the headphones on it's generally for isolation and so I can listen to my music without disturbing the rest of the family or so I can zone into my studies... my old lady is kinda sensitive too...so more often than not I gotta run my headphones and so my speakers are running when she's not home! I do want to try the HE400's tho... dammit why can't there be an affordable closed-back he-400?


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 14, 2013)

My DT770 Pro 80s isolate profusely well that I can't hear my phone ring on my desk 2 feet away! I have a very loud ringtone (Face 2 Face - Future Trance United)


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 15, 2013)

Kursah said:


> Well I can get a new pair of HE-400's for $319 from a distributor that asked I not openly advertise the price (PM me for info!  ). The only thing I don't know if it'll work out or not is the sound leak...I realize the D2000 leak quite a bit too... but the HE-400's may leak a ton in comparison. That has me nervous that they won't work out for me.
> 
> When I put the headphones on it's generally for isolation and so I can listen to my music without disturbing the rest of the family or so I can zone into my studies... my old lady is kinda sensitive too...so more often than not I gotta run my headphones and so my speakers are running when she's not home! I do want to try the HE400's tho... dammit why can't there be an affordable closed-back he-400?



the HiFiMAN HE-400 will leak more. check out the return policy.

*grabs shoulders* dammit Jim just buy them.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 15, 2013)

BumbleBee said:


> the HiFiMAN HE-400 will leak more. check out the return policy.
> 
> *grabs shoulders* dammit Jim just buy them.



Well I'm getting the process of purchasing...I should have just enough left on my credit card to cover it. $319 shipped. Might overdraft by a few bucks but...I'll get paid in a few days and it's a credit card thru my bank so they've been very good at working with me every holiday season I do this to my CC!

I'm excited to try an open-backed phone (first I've had since my Turtle Beach HPA2 gaming headset...), my first ortho, and it's a model that is highly regarded. I'm nervous about the sound leakage issues...but ya know what maybe it won't be so bad. And my listening levels may not leak as far either...I don't always listen loud. This pair comes with pleather and velour pads too.

FrederikS, you mentioned trying different pads... would it be worth saving up another $60 for Alpha Pads from mad dog for the HE 400's? What do you recommend?

Edit: Order placed!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 16, 2013)

Kursah said:


> Well I'm getting the process of purchasing...I should have just enough left on my credit card to cover it. $319 shipped. Might overdraft by a few bucks but...I'll get paid in a few days and it's a credit card thru my bank so they've been very good at working with me every holiday season I do this to my CC!
> 
> I'm excited to try an open-backed phone (first I've had since my Turtle Beach HPA2 gaming headset...), my first ortho, and it's a model that is highly regarded. I'm nervous about the sound leakage issues...but ya know what maybe it won't be so bad. And my listening levels may not leak as far either...I don't always listen loud. This pair comes with pleather and velour pads too.
> 
> ...



i'm not big on modifying expensive headphones but I have seen it










you should know the HiFiMAN HE-400 are going to hug your head. Denon AH-D2000 have almost no clamping force and feel like wet pillows barely touching your head in comparison. if they don't loosen up after 48 hours try stretching the headphones over the box they came in. planar magnetic headphones are also normally on the heavy side (1 lbs). you might want to keep your eyes open for any Audio Technica M50 sales.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 17, 2013)

Ya my jvcs clamp a ton more than my d2000s as well. I prefer a more snug fit. I'm hopeful I can make these hps work out for me. I don't plan to mod beyond a/b-ing the pleather and velour pads that come with it. But I like to read about them regardless... I have my harx700s for modding.


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 18, 2013)

Kursah said:


> Well I'm getting the process of purchasing...I should have just enough left on my credit card to cover it. $319 shipped. Might overdraft by a few bucks but...I'll get paid in a few days and it's a credit card thru my bank so they've been very good at working with me every holiday season I do this to my CC!
> 
> I'm excited to try an open-backed phone (first I've had since my Turtle Beach HPA2 gaming headset...), my first ortho, and it's a model that is highly regarded. I'm nervous about the sound leakage issues...but ya know what maybe it won't be so bad. And my listening levels may not leak as far either...I don't always listen loud. This pair comes with pleather and velour pads too.
> 
> ...


I have no tried any of the premodded pads, but have tried the two options from hifiman and beyerdynamic velours and the pleathers are best for bass and the velours give a moure bright sound. The beyers give a little more bass than the hifiman velours and are a little softer which alters the sound somewhat. Currently on the beyers but will go back to normal hifiman velours soon. 

I have not tried the jergpads or the alpha pads.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 19, 2013)

Mine show up tomorrow...I'm looking forward to it! Really hoping I can make the open back work out...we shall see. The more I read about them the more I look forward to hearing them.


----------



## erixx (Dec 19, 2013)

SuperLux HD 668B

http://www.head-fi.org/products/superlux-hd-668-b/reviews

best buy evar!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 19, 2013)

What is a good budget,  or used headphone amp that would be good to go with my 701s?  I just love these things,  I like flat response,  now I understand it.  I just can't afford a lot,  so what should I aim for?


----------



## Kursah (Dec 19, 2013)

Look at the Schitt HP amps for $99. Very powerful for the price. FiiO E10 and E17 get talked up a bit too... my E9 is pretty powerful...not compared to my Denon receiver I got for $200.

But looking for what works well with the 701's I'd do some research and set a budget.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 20, 2013)

Well they arrived and first thing I did was use them in a game of Sup Com 2 vs my 11-year-old. Man the details that are fleshed out from just that experience was amazing! They aren't as big or heavy as I had read... they're smaller than my JVC HARX700's maybe a touch heavier. My JVC HADX3's have better smooth and deep bass, and competitive in the rest but not in the same league regardless. My Denon AVR-1613's HP output powers them quite well so far! I'll have to try the FiiO E9 and see how it pairs up eventually...for now I'm pretty happy. Scratch that...I'm fucking impressed! 

When I listen to music, even songs I know...these give me that excited feeling in my gut...which I can't explain why aside from I am enjoying the sound so much! Even at lower volumes, especially at lower volumes where I'd always need a bit more before to enjoy my other headphones. The hip-hop and deep bass stuff...mostly tunes I listen to just to enjoy bass in all honesty don't sound all that great..they're okay...and maybe with time these headphones will open up. I have 30-days. The velours will show up next week (they shipped seperate but were free! $319 shipped for it all makes me feel like this is a good value!). But my old Metallica, my new Metallica, Pantera, Slipknot, Anthrax, Bobaflex, Soil, etc are all solid! These headphones don't miss anything...they recover right now and are ready before the next instrument starts.

These are easy headphones to drive...I do wonder if a Schitt Magni would compete with my AVR-1613...well I wanted an AIO that would run my 2.1 speakers and my headphones...so it's gonna have to do.

I will admit..the bass isn't what I was hoping. It's good...it's detailed, and you can have a decent amount but not as much as I like...and then I find myself realizing in many situations it's enough because I'm so enthralled by the detail, separation and amazingness of the rest of the range...it's so much more entertaining and enjoyable to listen to. While I say I am somewhat dissapointed in the bass it's mostly the quantity of the lowest ranges that the HADX3's and D2000's had spoiled me. I don't need it...but it sure does add something. That and the hits just aren't there...not the same. Like I said between these and my DX3's I should be good. If I need impact..the HARX700's and XB500's (kids and her use this one) will take care of it. 

Comfort-wise, they aren't bad..considering how stiff the pleather pads really are even without the foam ring...which for my big ears is a must so they're not pressed against the grill. 

She can hear what I listen to but it's also nice because I can just turn down my tunes and hear her clearly ..fair trade.

So far...a few hours into night one...impressed. Gaming in SupCom2 with the kid was amazing...the sounds great! Music is pretty damn amazing overall too! Bass is good but not great..hoping it'll open up over time.

I do wish that I could use my digital output and Creative EQ at the same time on my Auzen Forte...I thought it was supposed to work that way..it does let you enable it, and adjust but it made no change in sound last I tried....not that I'm missing out..but it'd be nice to try out. But most of my music is 320k mp3's...I love Amazon MP3! And RIP winamp...I am still using you!

Comfort-wise...they are on-par with my HARX700's...maybe a little less comfy. There is mild pain after a few hours...very mild tho...the clamping pressure is spot on. The adjustments are great and very solid. I wish it had thicker pads though. I wonder if I can fit my D2000 pads... Though those are kinda shallow too. I will say my DX3's with the velour take the cake out of all my headphones...though tie with my D2000 but the DX3's actually have clamping pressure and stay on. The squeaking of the cup joints won't be missed. Hello HE-400...great first impression!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 21, 2013)

ordered a MHDT Steeplechase. I got a chance to listen to the Havana a while back and really liked it. I can't wait to modify the Steeplechase. this guy inspired me


----------



## Kursah (Dec 21, 2013)

Well spending a little more time with my headphones, I got the D2000's back out, temporarily rigged the cup joint and put them back together...the buzz isn't present yet...though I haven't played the bass nor vo

The HADX3's seem to have a more present mid-range and sharper hi's without being painful vs the D2000. But of course while bass goes low...the D2000 has the presence. I will give the HADX3's some credit though, they sound really very good when amplified and EQ'd to my likings. They can handle about 2/3-3/4 D2000 bass but with better control, at least to my ears. The D2000 are fun, and with my tuning have decent mids and their good hi's...but the HADX3 is just sharper, a little faster, cleaner while still being entertaining to listen to. Both are very, very comfortable and have at least some isolation. The HADX3's being the only true closed headphone in my lineup. The HARX700's, D2000's, XB500's are all vented even though they're claimed as closed, and the HE-400 is wide-open...hold up to a light and see through like my 19 y/o leopard gecko's ears. lol.

The sound isn't that way with either..at least after tuning. I know some people like a flat EQ and a pure source, but I'm too used to preferring coloring my sound to be exciting to my ears. When tuned both headphones perform admirably well. This includes gaming, which was sorta what I started this thread for years ago lol. We may need a title change!

The HE-400 is going back on my head...immediately how stiff the pleather pads are. I tried the D2000 pads on one cup, much more comfy...bass seemed a little more present, but they were overall shallower and softer leading to more contact with the planar driver grill. So I didn't do a long-term test...but makes me want to consider some Alpha pads...though that's gonna have to wait until I have money again. lol.  I may get a wild hair and try the D2000 pads again at some point for a longer than five-minute demo so I can see if they really change anything or not.

I also have been A/B-ing my Denon AVR and FiiO E9. I will say it appears that the FiiO and HE-400 play together better than the rest of my colleciton. I originally purchased it because I was told the D2000 and FiiO E9 were a sweet match...they were okay, but it did not seem like much of an upgrade vs my Auzen Forte's HP output(s). The FiiO E9 though seems to bring the bass, I can feel the reverberations shaking through the cups more...though this could be to do with the E9 being capable of driving a little higher volume than the Denon AVR. But then the sub-bass range on the AVR seems better sorted out and present, and it seems like I lose some of the crisp but pleasant hi's and seperation with the E9 vs the Denon AVR, almost muddied up a bit from the E9...maybe I need a different EQ profile. I'm divided which route is better honestly...so the E9 is staying on the desk for further review. Man it puts out some massive power and volume to the HE-400's...so does the Denon AVR, but the E9 just seems to push a little harder w/o distortion where the AVR runs out of steam.

I am constantly amazed at my music though. These phones are playing quite well with everything I toss at them. The bass seems more present than at first, and can actually have a very nice amount and presence that I was initially not hearing. The lowest lows are still not quite there vs the DX3's or D2000's but that was somewhat expected and either it's me or these HP's are constantly improving bass-wise. Everything overall sounds great to my ears, including bass. It all sounds good, has it's spot, doesn't walk all over anything else, it's all there, it's all clear, it's all defined, it's all textured and sounds great!

The biggest downfall is that they sound like small computer speakers when played loud lol...I can hear them throughout my whole house at this point (not a big house but still!). But I have some of this weekend alone to myself, so gonna take the time to enjoy! When I need isolation I'll get the DX3's back out. I don't think these HE-400's are going back. I am very happy with them thus far! I just wish they were more comfortable...they aren't bad until a couple hours in then the headband and earpads can cause some pains...though by then it's generally time for a break. 

Hoping to get some BF4, Evochron Mercenary and other games in this weekend yet too. See how they do beyond SupCom2 (which was an amazing experience!).


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 22, 2013)

Sennheiser HD650 $349

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/sennheiser-hd650


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 22, 2013)

The MHDT Havana is a really cool D/A converter because it's Non-Oversampling (it doesn't "upscale") and uses a Burr-Brown PCM56 chip that isn't even in production anymore and a Tube to buffer.

somewhere in Taiwan there is an engineer sitting in a basement with a stack of chassis and stack of half populated boards ready to be assembled and shipped. I like one of a kind products like this, it's not mass produced in a factory like Fiio or Asus products.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 22, 2013)

Looks like a nice unit if ya got the dough for it! 

I decided to try my HE-400's using the amplified FP output on my case from my Auzen Forte...and I gotta say...WOW. Not quite the volume level of the other amps but still very loud and almost seems like there's even more bass. I would assume the OpAmp for the HP amp circuit is effecting that.

I'm debating trying the digital output again to my AVR...I read of I tick the "Play Stereo Mix using Digital Output" setting I'll have EQ via SPDIF. I don't know if the DAC in my Denon AVR would be better or worse than my Auzen Forte...

I will say HOLY COW on the FP amplified circuit though...clean and strong and bassier than expected. Rear panel up next. Well has the same bassy presence but seems like it can't quite put the same volume level out as the FP connection. Damn though...when a song calls for bass these headphones are sure delivering from the Auzen Forte amp circuit. Much more than I expected.

Was hoping to get into some BF4 but I had some massive updates to download and was averaging 200Kbps out of my 15 meg conneciton...I'm sure EA's bogged down atm...I should've timed this better lol! Well off to find my digital cable and see what happens.


----------



## Nabarun (Dec 22, 2013)

I have been looking for a decent pair of cans for quite a while. There ARE many expensive ones out there, but I am looking for something more affordable. My choice is down to the Senheiser HD 280 Pro and the Audio Technica M 50. There are a quite a few popular "Gaming Headsets" out there which are much cheaper too, but I am not quite sure how their "built-in" sound card (most are usb interface) would be like compared to a dedicated sound card (or my current on-board audio on the Maximus 6 Hero). The amplifier on my very old (but excellent sounding) Hi Fi (Sony MHC G20) yielded some smoke and stopped working a few months ago. I've been using my even older National Stereo cassette deck since then, but that too had been repaired a number of times and is really a noise-box now. So I've been thinking about getting a headphone for music movies and some games, and may be a cheapo speaker system to hear pc notifications etc. I have been reading a lot of praise about this M50, and about how the 280 pro lacks punchy bass and requires a very long burning period etc. So what would you guys recommend? Should I go for something cheaper like the Senheiser HD 439 or some "Gaming Headset" or what? The only thing that bothers me about the AT M50 is that the cable isn't detachable. I have a lot of cats, and they relish chewing through my cables. There's an offer here which I don't wanna miss, but please let me know if there are better alternatives for the price.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 22, 2013)

I've read A LOT of praise about the M50's as well, though I've never tried them. I've heard both the 280 and M50 can sacrifice some comfort, but more the 280.

There's some other good cheap options out there like the JVC HARX700 which I love (check the original post I made years back in this thread, I still listen to that pair), spend a little more and you can get into some HARX900's or Koss PRODJ100's both of which sound pretty darn good. Another classic but good sounding pair of headphones are the Koss PortaPro...been a long time since I've heard them though, but I still see them all over the place! 

I don't know too much about these newer gaming headsets with the USB sound cards, I do know that a lot of people tend to like them. I have had pretty decent overall luck with the Turtle Beach brand when I used to buy gaming headsets...which was years ago. I went headphones, got more sound for my dollar, kept the mic off of my Turtle Beach HPA2, and zip tied it to my headphones. Voila, gaming headset with better sound! I have read a lot of good reviews on the Skullcandy SLYR and 

Going from your onboard sound I don't know...I went from onboard to a cheap second-hand X-Fi and the difference was jaw dropping both to my speakers and my headphones. With so many sound cards coming with headphone amplifiers built-in, for these cheaper headphones, it might be worth a look. The Asus Xonar DG I bought for my G/F really livened up the sound of the HARX700 and Sony XB500's vs her onboard (she has a P67 Asus board...supposed to have decent onboard audio...still pales to a sound card though). 


Also on the cheap PC speaker route...the only set I can truly recommend are the old and (I bought my refurb'd back in 2006 and they're still going strong) awesome Logitech X-230 2.1. Some don't like them, but if you want a powered PC speaker set, I haven't seen anything that can beat them at their price-point. I bought mine refurbished for around $30 back then...I've seen them as hi as $100 on ebay, and I have seen a couple sets in the local Craigslist for around $50. Well worth it at that price.

I don't know about your National Stereo cassette deck, and bummer on your Sony going out on you. There's a lot of different directions you can go. I'd say set a budget, decide what you want, and take the suggestions offered here and from researching. If you have cats that chew cables, then a detachable cable may be a really good idea and more headphones are featuring this...and if you are handy you could take many headphones and modify them to have detachable cables as well. The M50 is a popular choice and will treat you well no doubt.


----------



## Nabarun (Dec 23, 2013)

Couldn't wait for your response  I got jumpy and took the leap. The offer was irresistible, and am I glad I took it. There was this combo deal on the M50 with a Creative SBS A335 2.1 Channel Multimedia Speakers all for about US $143 (_including import duty, taxes and delivery costs_) from Flipkart's own seller. The speakers are basically free, and are good-enough for my intended use. Right after I ordered, they went out of stock. Now it is available from another seller for $170 *without* the speakers. So, yeah, I'm quite happy about the bargain, but I do have to stay extra careful about the cats, particularly the youngsters 

I've had a Creative 24 bit 7.1 channel sound card for many years, and they're still working fine, but they are legacy pci, so can't use them on my new board. The "Supremefx" audio on the Maximus VI Hero is supposed to be better than most of these "dedicated" sound cards, and for the most part it does sound more punchy and clearer, but I have been noticing stuff I really don't like. There's this very subtle reverb and a noise gate which is really bothersome. I guess their intended audience won't be bothered by these much. But I'm sure I'm gonna have to get a damn good dedicated card down the road. With these gimmicks I noticed with Asus' on-board implementation, I'm no longer sure about their STX or any other "high end" offering. The audio on their Maximus VI Formula is at par with the Xonar DX card (JJ told me). JJ also told me that the best quality audio on the "Hero" will come from the Headphone Amp and not the Line Outs. So, let's see how that fares.

Thanks for the tips, much appreciated.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 23, 2013)

Well keep us posted on your new purchase! Give us a review of the M50's when ya get a chance! It's always nice to keep this thread going with new material and new members posting their feedback about different headphones!

Cool on the Max VI Formula audio...I'm sure it's pretty good! It better be! I'm bummed I didn't snag a Creative SB-Z OEM for $54 a few weeks ago... I love my Auzen Forte but that Z card is supposed to be pretty amazing...Can't say I've found any real reason to replace the Forte tho...hence why I didn't buy it at that time (aside from being broke!).

I don't know much about those speakers, but if they suck, sell them and find a set of X-230's! I still swear by them, we use them quite often when we don't need the power or presence of my custom 2.1 system but still want damn good sound that can still be heard throughout the house with volume to spare. Mine you can hear outside rattling the neighbors windows...so it stays turned down or off and the X-230's are getting used a lot. I've had them since 2006 and they're going strong and sound as-good-as the day I bought them (well better than when I was using onboard audio back then on my Abit AS8-v, P4630, DDR1-400 setup!).

I'm sure you'll be quite happy with your purchases and at a nice price as well! Nice work!


----------



## Nabarun (Dec 23, 2013)

Kursah said:


> Well keep us posted on your new purchase! Give us a review of the M50's when ya get a chance! It's always nice to keep this thread going with new material and new members posting their feedback about different headphones!
> 
> Cool on the Max VI Formula audio...I'm sure it's pretty good! It better be! I'm bummed I didn't snag a Creative SB-Z OEM for $54 a few weeks ago... I love my Auzen Forte but that Z card is supposed to be pretty amazing...Can't say I've found any real reason to replace the Forte tho...hence why I didn't buy it at that time (aside from being broke!).
> 
> ...


My Sony HiFi was more than enough to rattle my room and a few adjacent ones - at mere 400W PMPO. The wooden speakers are damn good. It's a pity I can't find the damn amp anywhere. Sony service guys would charge a LOT just to come and tell me that no replacements are available. Anyway, I don't think any cheapo 2.1 system will come close to delivering anything that good. But I abused that thing for nearly 2 decades - using them as desktop speakers 24/7. I got what I deserved  The new 2.1 speakers will be used just for hearing "normal" PC stuff - notifications, YouTube videos etc. For music and movies I"ll use the cans. For gaming I"ll use both - depending on what I'm playing. I'm mostly into FPS, but games are getting increasingly less interesting  For disturbing the neighbors I think I"ll have to spend considerably more - which I do plan to do someday, on some biga$$ 5.1 Pioneer stuff - just don't have the money right now


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 24, 2013)

the MHDT Steeplechase is only $399.

soundprofessionals.com sells Audio Technica ATH-M50 with a detachable cable.

http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cgi-bin/gold/item/ATH-M50

it is doubtful Razer, Logitech and Corsair have acoustic engineers on the payroll. Beyerdynamic, Sennheiser and Audio Technica gaming headsets always get good reviews because the drivers are used in other headphones and they put R&D into the driver. 

size doesn't really matter.  the Audioquest Dragonfly is a really small USB thumb stick that uses a XMOS USB digital receiver and ESS Sabre32 DAC chip but these USB inline controllers on gaming headsets don't so a sound card is probably going to sound better.


----------



## Nabarun (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't know if anybody does that kind of mod here in India - with that kind of "quality" parts. I hope I won't have to go through that hunt.

Yeah, I was quite doubtful myself about the quality of sound in those "gaming" headsets as well, and besides, I wanted it to be portable too. Meaning I wanted them to have stereo jacks instead of usb connector for use (rarely though) with mobiles.

Yeah, I agree about the size, but for analog output the size does matter, you know, with all those "special" audio circuitry including "audio" caps, replaceable opamps, emi isolation and all kinds of stuff. I am so far not very happy with the on-board "SupremeFX" implementation in the Max VI Hero - particularly because of this weird noise gate they implemented which basically kills the dynamic range, and also this subtle reverb. There is a separate "headphone amp" (supporting even the 600ohm cans) built into the contraption, and is supposed to sound better. I'm keeping an open mind


----------



## Kursah (Dec 24, 2013)

I read some good reviews on that DragonFly. $400's a better price on that MHDT!

Well, while I HAD to put on the DX3's for a bit, I just put the HE-400's back on... they just seem to get better and better. The sound is wide, clear, the bass is very present and even has a little impact, I took the foam rings out of behind the pleather drivers...MUCH more comfy. I may do the Beyer headband pad addition since it's pretty cheap, I just need a way to attach my HPA2 boom mic to it and I'll be set! I ran around in Evochron Mercenary and it was AMAZING! I can't wait to try BF4!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 25, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> I don't know if anybody does that kind of mod here in India - with that kind of "quality" parts. I hope I won't have to go through that hunt.
> 
> Yeah, I was quite doubtful myself about the quality of sound in those "gaming" headsets as well, and besides, I wanted it to be portable too. Meaning I wanted them to have stereo jacks instead of usb connector for use (rarely though) with mobiles.
> 
> Yeah, I agree about the size, but for analog output the size does matter, you know, with all those "special" audio circuitry including "audio" caps, replaceable opamps, emi isolation and all kinds of stuff. I am so far not very happy with the on-board "SupremeFX" implementation in the Max VI Hero - particularly because of this weird noise gate they implemented which basically kills the dynamic range, and also this subtle reverb. There is a separate "headphone amp" (supporting even the 600ohm cans) built into the contraption, and is supposed to sound better. I'm keeping an open mind



in my opinion the Dragonfly sounds better than any sound card.


----------



## Nabarun (Dec 27, 2013)

BumbleBee said:


> in my opinion the Dragonfly sounds better than any sound card.


I haven't had the privilege to use that one mate 

My cans are still "in transit" from Bangalore to Kolkata. It's the one bad thing about these holidays  Usually it takes a day or two at most to get delivered.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 27, 2013)

prices for these devices are already going down a bit as more and more products hit the market. one reviewer was talking about it recently and compared it to the LCD boom.

it's no longer a niche thing for crazy people.

take a look at this

http://www.head-fi.org/t/696250/e-earphone-akihabara-tokyo-headphone-festival-december-2013

Audio Technica, Denon and JVC now have integrated headphone amplifier and D/A converters.


----------



## Nabarun (Dec 27, 2013)

Very interesting. BTW, haven't heard about 99% of those companies..


----------



## Kursah (Dec 27, 2013)

Well figured out the distortion issue with my E9. Some sort of effect from the splitter when having my AVR plugged in at the same time...must be a drop in voltage that is more effected than when using my Dayton amp prior. Now to figure out how I want to make this work...I have a couple output options from the back of the E9...and I'm sure the Denon has some options too.

I will say with the E9 playing loud and clear to my HE-400's it may just take the win on overall grunt and power to them. I don't recall the E9 making anything sound this good or powerful...I know many said it was a perfect match for the D2000 but while it was good it wasn't great...I am hugely surprised atm! Gonna have to do more A|B-ing now. And I do have the digital running to the Denon AVR with Stereo Mix enabled so I can use my software EQ...seems to work very well!

These damn HE-400's are AWESOME! Denon what? JVC what? Well not quite but...moving that way fast! I may have to trim the herd down a bit...we shall see.

Removing the foam rings made the pleathers uber comfy...almost D2000 pleather comfy...I still would like a little more cushion and distance but at the same time I'm so happy with the sound I don't want to change it atm. I have read about folks using various earpads...but at the same time not enough out there imho...unless it's between the stock pleather, velours or jerg pads.

This basshead is overall 9/10 satisified with the bass from these from the Denon AVR and E9. Think I'll be keeping the E9 at this point until I get more time to A|B with the Denon. I love the planar magnetic sound! Well I should say the bassier side of affordable planars! 


EDIT: Well I just decided to swap in my D2000 pads for now. Place on Ebay sells replacements for around $40 shipped. Their comfort is beyond even the already comfy stock pleathers (minus foam spacer rings). The bass is great! Everything so far sounds amazing still! I've only had them on about 20 minutes...more to come!


----------



## Kursah (Dec 30, 2013)

Well update...after a couple solid hours of gaming (Planetary Annihilation) and various music from the in-game classical score to various metal and southern rock and hard rock songs, I feel I can say the stock D2000 pads are a go. The clamp is good, the angle is great, it's also the most comfortable option yet.

I will say the stock pleathers w/o the foam ring inserts makes a HUGE difference in comfort and a slight increase in bass impact. The D2000 pads increase comfort a good bit past that, though are warmer...so sweatier. But they also seem to bring out more sub bass and impact. 

The more I read about the alpha and J$ pads, it seems that the separation between the driver is great, so yes comfort and coolness (temp) are more prominent, but bass presence and impact are reduced. The D2000 pads are angled, but the comfort is great. So I may have to save up and order an extra pair or two of D2000 pads. I don't know if D5000 pads are deeper, but just a hair more depth would be nice and maybe allow the HP's to run a touch cooler. But if you want the HE-400's to show their bassy side off a touch more without killing the rest of the spectrum (to my untrained ears) then I'd say try these out! Music and gaming are both amazing so far! My FiiO E9 is giving these plenty of power for my needs....for now!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 30, 2013)

I bought one of those Light Harmonic Geek Pulse integrated units. the whole indiegogo crowd engineering thing is my kind of crazy.

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-pulse-a-digital-audio-awesomifier-for-your-desktop


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey guys, received a pair of Q701

First of all. These are just flat out amazing and I am glad I bought these. No they aren't hard to drive even with the 2011 versions of the Astro Mixamps are decent, granted my volume knobs are set to almost max, I am still able to hear positioning correctly(Video Games, Movies, Music, and the virtual barbershop). If anyone has considered it, I will tell you right now the 2011 version will *NOT BE ENOUGH TO POWER THESE HEADPHONES.* I am sure a lot of you knew that, but I want to make it clear that the 2011's will not be enough to get the most out of the Q701, the 2013 model will probably work for 60+ohms headphones. As a matter of fact I am going to put my mixamp on sale pretty soon.
Unless someone will answer a question for me: What amp can I use with the mixamp that's cheap enough, but will, should be enough to power the Q701, without me having to sell my Astro Mixamp? Price range is $50-75. If not going to sell the Mixamp and use the money to grab a Schiit Magini, heard it's amazing with the Q701, so that and a Asus DG (around 30 bucks?) would be pretty fantastic.

I should mention that, a lot of the forums I have seen have not giving me straight answers and as amazing as the Q701's are currently I almost fear that I made the wrong purchase 

I had this big review, the I accidentally hit back, and it was not saved. I will retype the review when I get the time.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 4, 2014)

I've heard of guys using the mixamp and FiiO e17 in combo or maybe it was replacing the mixamp? I dunno...I've read about so many amps recently. I have read a lot of good about the E17 in the price-range though. Might be worth a look! Maybe consider a used E9...I am impressed with mine. Though I still find myself switching between the E9 and my Denon receiver. The Denon has a smoother and seeming lower bass with less sub-bass roll off...the E9 is more about power...has more punch. The Denon is also sharper and better defined on the hi's and mids...the E9 again seems to just amplify the signal it receivers. Both options are great...makes it super challenging to choose a victor!

I've read great things about the Q701's. I considered them and other AKG's.. But the more I read about the Hifiman HE-400's the more I HAD to try them. I'm glad I did! 

I have read the Schitt Magni is supposed to be pretty damn good too! That Asus DG card is solid, runs my GF's setup (Logitech X-230 2.1 speakers and Sony XB500 headphones). Solid EQ, decent little built-in HP amp (nothing compared to the Magni tho!). 

Retype your review once you get your HP's properly powered. But write down fresh notes of what's going on now. I hope you get to enjoy them! 


In my news...I used my JVC HA-DX3's last night, I gotta say I still really like them a lot. Their comfort is still better than the HE-400's. And yes they sound great, but when A|B-ing with the HE-400's...it's no comparison. The only area the JVC's have a clear run up in would be isolation being a true closed headphone...but again I give them major credit for what they are capable of. I took the foam rings from the stock pleathers of the 400's and stuffed them under the foam pads...didn't change much and actually reduced comfort a tad..so I removed them. Then i decided with all the extra room in the D2000 pads I could stuff those rings between the HE-400 mount ring and the D2000 pad base ring. I may have lost a little impact...but overall comfort has improved, and the overall sound is still AMAZING! I keep hopping on the PC to game, and keep getting lost in my music...damn Winamp is always open and my playlist is just too entertaining!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 5, 2014)

*Review of AKG Q701*

So, a lot of you know that a while back I was looking into a Q701, well guess what? I have them and to put it into one word simply, impressive. I am sitting here wondering why I didn't grab these earlier. So without further wasted typing space let's get started.
*NOTE:THESE ARE MY IMPRESSIONS WITH THE ASTRO MIXAMP SO FAR*
Gonna do a couple of categories for now let's start with music:

*MUSIC*So these are essentially studio headphones at least to me they are, I can definitely see myself using these for recording purposes. So regardless of the mixamp not properly powering them I feel like I am still able to review these.
I've listened many genres and all have their ups and downs.

*RAP/R&B*Listened to a number of tracks, it sounds pretty damn good I wont lie, granted not enough bass I feel but it's clean nonetheless. Vocals come out nice and clear and compliments it all. I listened to Rap God by Eminem, A couple of tracks from the Fingerbangerz which is a DJ group that have pretty good rhythm and have enjoyed their mixed songs for quite some time, Royals by Lorde song came out real nice from these headphones I could feel a lot of the bass in this one.
*ROCK*
So I started off by listening to Icky Thump by The White Stripes, HOLY HELL I heard everything little thing they could have possibly added in the track. Needless to say that my rock experience started off pretty well regardless of the under powered mixamp. Next up I wanted to really listen to vocals and I thought that Paramore would be good for that (don't judge me, her vocals are pretty damn amazing), again another home run on this. I listened to a couple of tracks new album as well as some of the older stuff. This is getting way too fun so I continued with other artists, Avenged Sevenfold, Mastodon,  System of a Down, Fall Out Boy, etc. My only complaint is that with a little bass or a better amp I would be so sure that I would be at a concert, damn you astro mixamp.

*TECHNO/DANCE*
Really people? No bass huh? I listened to Giorgio by Moroder by Daft Punk, I figured this would be a good song to really test the headphones in terms of soundstage. It felt really good listening to this entire album especially this song. Nightcall by Kavinsky made me feel like I was in the movie theater watching 'Drive' again.
*SPECIAL*
This one is titled "Special" because I figured it wouldn't be a bad idea to listen to a couple of tracks that Quincy Jones himself has produced and what better way to start this one off than to listen to the Thriller album by Michael Jackson? Before purchasing these headphones I saw the YouTube video of Quincy himself saying he wanted people to pretty much hear what he was hearing when making the Thriller album, well it's time to test that.
From listening to "Wanna be starting something" to "Lady in my life" I can honestly say that I wish the album didn't end. I heard everything single thing again,all instruments and I FELT the bass line holy hell did I ever. I think it's funny cause everyone says these don't have bass but it's not about if it's thumping in your ear to me it's SO much more than that, you have to be able to hear it and I got both from my experience with the album, I felt and heard every single note. The vocals came out just right clean, crisp, absolutely no complaints.

P.S. At night while listening to Thriller (the actual song) the intro has this door opening and foot steps....I thought someone was in my house for a second. Such clean sound.

*BONUS*
I really wanted to try musicals because, well, there's SO much going on in them Disney, Little Shop Of Horrors, Rocky Horror, and the list goes on and on.

So for this test I went ahead and just listened to a couple of Disney tracks. Plus being an animator I....I just want to.

Aladdin, Hercules, Tangled, you name it it sounded amazing, flat out.


*MOVIES*
So I only had time to watch one movie and one TV Show. I watched Dr. Who on Netflix and it must of been Netflix but it was,well, kind of lame, I suppose I can't complain though because I was expecting it.
I decided to give Netflix another chance, I started watching 'Only God Forgives'. For those of you that haven't seen it I don't want to spoil it for you, but for those of you who have, 








LOL, there isn't much to say, I heard Ryan Gosling get his ass kicked, and felt it too. That soundtrack was (I'm guessing here) suppose to cover every "oomph","swush", "UGH". NOPE heard it all, feet movements, Ryan Gosling actually getting hurt, at least I thought it was real for a second.


*GAMES*
I almost feel as though this is a given, but sure why not?

CS:GO
I HEAR EVERYTHING, there was just a little more bass this time the AD700s pretty had none and I didn't mind.

Borderlands 2
I felt this or any game like it should be in the games category. Only because it's Sci -Fi and Sci-Fi seems to always have pretty good sound effects. Overall, it made Borderlands 2 a lot more fun, everything down to the Mechromancer yelling out "MULTIKILL!!!".

GTA5
So I tried these headphones previously at a friends house he had them hooked up to GTA 5. Guns, Cars, Crashes, Police Sirens, Voice Acting, Explosions, everything came in clear even all at once I was able to tell where it was coming from and what was chasing me etc. Beautiful game.


*OVERALL*
I am going to refrain from giving these headphones a score only because I am almost sure it's obvious what I will give them. It's not about the score. To mean it's more than a score, it's about the sound, the drop of a pin to the explosions I've heard in these video games. So honestly, how about you all tell me? I would like you all to try them out somehow before coming to any conclusion and you will see what I am talking about. Don't get me wrong I like bass as much as the next person but sometimes it's about how clean it is rather than how much it will mess up my eardrums. I can't wait to test these out with a better amp, if I like them already with an old Astro Mixamp, then I can't imagine what it will sound like when I have something that will properly drive it. Granted I don't know a thing about headphones, mids, highs, lows, etc. but I feel that I know what sounds good to the ear and what doesn't.


----------



## Nabarun (Jan 8, 2014)

My cans arrived quite a while ago, and I've bee doing some burn-ins - not too much, just a few 4hr sessions. I have to say, I'm quite impressed with the sound quality. The sound stage _could_ be a little better though. The bass is more than adequate. And the high/mid tones aren't muddled by the bass. The mid-range is a tad subtle, but not bad at all. But the synthetic ear-pads are a bit on the uncomfortable side, particularly when used for more than 20mins. Noise isolation is okay when music/game/movie is playing, and it does help a LOT in my neighborhood.


----------



## Cja123 (Feb 2, 2014)

MT Alex said:


> Kokanee are right up there with perch and brookies as being my favorite eaters.
> 
> The QPAD QH-90 are worth checking out in that price range, I usually see them listed between $200-$250 but they are harder to find stateside.  I haven't listened to them, but I have observed Frederik S. recommend them in several threads, and he wrote a rather glowing review on them.  http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/QPAD/QH-90/4.html
> 
> Ah, here's a pair for sub $200:  http://www.qpad.com/shop/en/headset/1-qh-90-black.html



Hey Alex, 

I just wanted to thank you for the recommendation. I actually did end up going with the QPADS. I ordered them through Amazon UK. Holy crap these are nice headphones. They are extremely comfortable and have a great stock sound. I would definitely recommend these to anyone looking for excellently priced high quality head phones. Can someone recommend an external amp for surround that would pair well with these? Or if its even worth it? They do sound very good stock. 

Thanks!


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 2, 2014)

Cja123 said:


> Hey Alex,
> 
> I just wanted to thank you for the recommendation. I actually did end up going with the QPADS. I ordered them through Amazon UK. Holy crap these are nice headphones. They are extremely comfortable and have a great stock sound. I would definitely recommend these to anyone looking for excellently priced high quality head phones. Can someone recommend an external amp for surround that would pair well with these? Or if its even worth it? They do sound very good stock.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm glad to hear that


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 2, 2014)

Cja123 said:


> Hey Alex,
> 
> I just wanted to thank you for the recommendation. I actually did end up going with the QPADS. I ordered them through Amazon UK. Holy crap these are nice headphones. They are extremely comfortable and have a great stock sound. I would definitely recommend these to anyone looking for excellently priced high quality head phones. Can someone recommend an external amp for surround that would pair well with these? Or if its even worth it? They do sound very good stock.
> 
> Thanks!



the sound card you have should be good enough. Schiit Magni? http://www.electromod.co.uk/schiit-audio.asp


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 12, 2014)

OK, the senny 518 are actually a bit too bass heavy for me. It does have a nice sound stage for the price but the bass is too overpowering. I will have to turn it down in the mix.


----------



## Wrathier (Apr 12, 2014)

I use a pair of Sound Blaster 3D Tactical Wrath they are pretty awesome I think


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 12, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> OK, the senny 518 are actually a bit too bass heavy for me. It does have a nice sound stage for the price but the bass is too overpowering. I will have to turn it down in the mix.



I wasn't expecting that. you could try contacting Amazon and exchange them for some Grados or send them to Jesus and I will get you something different at the end of the month like the AKG K612 Pro or Sennheiser HD598.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 12, 2014)

Give em to me!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 12, 2014)

I already bought you headphones 

i'm not the headphone fairy.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 12, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> I wasn't expecting that. you could try contacting Amazon and exchange them for some Grados or send them to Jesus and I will get you something different at the end of the month like the AKG K612 Pro or Sennheiser HD598.



I like a very neutral sound stage. I want to hear everything clearly with maybe a slight emphasis on the mid range because vocals in songs are important to me. It must be because the senny 518 are a gaming headset that there is heavy bass so the explosions, etc sound good.. Let me give them a listen a bit more and we will see.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 12, 2014)

you would probably like the Sennheiser HD600.

once you start moving up to AKG K702, AKG K712, Sennheiser HD600, Sennheiser HD650, etc. you need to invest into a D/A converter and Headphone Amplifier. a sound card isn't going to do them justice.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 12, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> you would probably like the Sennheiser HD600.
> 
> once you start moving up to AKG K702, AKG K712, Sennheiser HD600, Sennheiser HD650, etc. you need to invest into a D/A converter and Headphone Amplifier. a sound card isn't going to do them justice.



Understood. I plugged the 518 headset directly into a Marantz Amp and got a direct source.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 12, 2014)

you won't get much more out of them with an amplifier.

something like this is going to set you back $450


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 12, 2014)

Somebody will probably burn me at the cross! but i'm using a set of creative fatality headphones.. the Mic is deteriorating after 5-6 years. I'm looking for a cheapish set of headphones £20-30 is possibly my budget and i would like them to have a mic and a split plug.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 12, 2014)

I usually prefer the headphone plus clip on mic approach, you may want to consider that


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 12, 2014)

n-ster said:


> I usually prefer the headphone plus clip on mic approach, you may want to consider that


I like them integrated if possible, it is a bit easier when i used my laptop then, less cables, less mess


----------



## n-ster (Apr 14, 2014)

For me it was more about getting better sound quality easier to shop for headphones etc approach, I usually didn't care about the extra cable. Also I use a DAC so having separate mic and headphone is actually beneficial


----------



## rooivalk (Apr 15, 2014)

If you want a separate mic but not clip-on mess, why you don't use desktop mic like Blue Microphone Snowball or Samson Meteor? Shouldn't it better for VoIP? too costly, overkill, or something else?
I'm interested to buying one, but gaming community doesn't seem to use that kind of mic at all.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2014)

rooivalk said:


> If you want a separate mic but not clip-on mess, why you don't use desktop mic like Blue Microphone Snowball or Samson Meteor? Shouldn't it better for VoIP? too costly, overkill, or something else?
> I'm interested to buying one, but gaming community doesn't seem to use that kind of mic at all.




ignore the gaming community, find out the youtube casters and such and see what they use - 'gamers' dont care about how they sound to others.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 15, 2014)

For those who use an external mic like the blue snow flake, do you find people complaining on the other end that they can hear you typing?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 16, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> For those who use an external mic like the blue snow flake, do you find people complaining on the other end that they can hear you typing?



no because most of them have push to talk setup. I have it setup so I have to press the tilde key in Teamspeak and Mumble to talk. probably shouldn't talk and type at the same time anyways.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> no because most of them have push to talk setup. I have it setup so I have to press the tilde key in Teamspeak and Mumble to talk. probably shouldn't talk and type at the same time anyways.




no gamer should ever use anything but PTT. my private TS server has it enforced as a global setting, and theres a reason about a dozen skype users i know flocked to it after i first let them use it.


----------



## rooivalk (Apr 16, 2014)

I use free talk and friends already complaining about my mechanical keyboard sound while using Razer Carcharias. I imagine it'll be a lot worse with dedicated mic xD.
My problem with PTT is it's often difficult to dodge a bullet and hold talk button at the same time, be it in keyboard or mouse. 

Probably need foot button to ensure comfort:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G5QCZ6/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2014)

rooivalk said:


> I use free talk and friends already complaining about my mechanical keyboard sound while using Razer Carcharias. I imagine it'll be a lot worse with dedicated mic xD.
> My problem with PTT is it's often difficult to dodge a bullet and hold talk button at the same time, be it in keyboard or mouse.
> 
> Probably need foot button to ensure comfort:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G5QCZ6/?tag=tec06d-20




thumb button on mouse works great. i'm already holding the side of the mouse for grip, so its not much of a change.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 16, 2014)

Mussels said:


> no gamer should ever use anything but PTT. my private TS server has it enforced as a global setting, and theres a reason about a dozen skype users i know flocked to it after i first let them use it.



If I am in an intense battle and I need assistance the last thing i want to do is push another button just to talk.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 16, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> If I am in an intense battle and I need assistance the last thing i want to do is push another button just to talk.


You could try setting a noise threshold for voice transmission.  Should work well as long as you speak louder than you type.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 16, 2014)

theJesus said:


> You could try setting a noise threshold for voice transmission.  Should work well as long as you speak louder than you type.



hehe true but with a mechanical keyboard i would have to yell.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 16, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> hehe true but with a mechanical keyboard i would have to yell.


I've never used a mechanical keyboard.  Are they really _that _loud?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2014)

theJesus said:


> I've never used a mechanical keyboard.  Are they really _that _loud?



yes. but rhino is just being whiny about his need for VA comms. i've never ran into a situation gaming where i take my hand off my mouse, so using a thumb button for voice comms does not interfere with what i'm doing in the slightest.


----------



## rooivalk (Apr 17, 2014)

theJesus said:


> I've never used a mechanical keyboard.  Are they really _that _loud?


MX Blue is clacky-clicky loud. The rest not so loud, at least to your ears.
Still, the sound is captured distinctly over mic, kinda like when someone typing while videochat with you using his notebook internal mic and keyboard. "Help... clackclackclack... I'm in ...clackclack... the building ...clackclackclack... north of you".
I use MX Red by the way.



			
				Mussels said:
			
		

> yes. but rhino is just being whiny about his need for VA comms. i've never ran into a situation gaming where i take my hand off my mouse, so using a thumb button for voice comms does not interfere with what i'm doing in the slightest.


I use thumb button for PTT in Nazi Zombie Army and it's uncomfortable for me. Maybe because I use my thumb to stabilize mouse position (claw grip?) or maybe because you expertly accustomed to your game.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2014)

rooivalk said:


> MX Blue is clacky-clicky loud. The rest not so loud, at least to your ears.
> Still, the sound is captured distinctly over mic, kinda like when someone typing while videochat with you using his notebook internal mic and keyboard. "Help... clackclackclack... I'm in ...clackclack... the building ...clackclackclack... north of you".
> I use MX Red by the way.
> 
> ...




maaaaybe i have a better mouse  G700 has perfect thumb buttons for voice chat.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 22, 2014)

I am really considering retiring the FiiO E9...it's been great, and I'm not sure I wanna get rid of it...as it's still useful if I wanna have multiple headphones hooked up (which happens more than I figured it ever would). 

Going to sell my Aune T1...I used it for about 10 hours...and while it does have great outputs...it's HP amp was no better than what I already had. though the bass output with the darker tube I got to my Denon was awe inspring and so deep and controlled. Great little unit, but with my current tuned setup it just can't hack it...plus my Dell's HP jack, while it hisses, puts out very powerful sound and also features a good EQ from the Dell Audio Console. I liked the idea of the Aune T1...and if I didn't already have my sound card and other HP amp options...I'd keep it. If I didn't need speakers, I'd keep it.

Note...it does get pretty damn warm...the bulb just produces mad heat. My Denon get's a little warm under HP and very warm when cranked on speakers...as expected, the FiiO...maybe gets luke warm being solid state and all...a weaker ss amp.

My Denon AVR has been handling my HE-400's amazingly well, I also put the stock pleather pads back on...they're broke in now...very comfy imho. My Auzen + Creative EQ + Digital to Denon = AWESOME. When I start to think about the regret for the kind of money I spent on those heapdhones...I put them on...fire up a random song or band or playlist and start nodding my head to the beat.

Next are a pair of earbuds I received. I don't know if anyone remembers Ironbuds...they were a kickstarter funded deal...eventually went beyond that and created buds for a while...wooden housings, replaceable parts..cheap replaceable parts at that. Also came with extra buds and tips for around $35. They sounded pretty good...very bassy, lacking mid and a little hi...were good though. I eventually killed the cable...and when that happened they were out of parts...barely responding. I thought they were gone..they came back..now with Grizzly Buds.

Aluminum housing, sound great...amazing compared to Iron buds.... it's still Iron Forge but they apparently are going with a new name. I took a risk...$37. Same cable, different buds...much much much higher quality and better sound. And as much bass as I could ever imagine handling while still letting the hi's and mids stay clear...I actually back the bass off on these for a more well rounded sound. 

http://legendarytime.com/grizzly/

Are the end-all? No. I'm sure not.. the best I've heard for under $50...and I have gone through over a dozen different pair of ear buds. So for a cheap pair for a bass head? Oh ya all day long..need much EQ? No not really. Hits deep and can shake the shit outta your eardrum. They sound great through my Denon HP out...so they respond well to an amp too..and my cheap Sansa MP3 player.



I should get off my ass and do a review of my HE-400's at least.... that and the Sony XB500's I've had for a few years....I'd have to get them back from the g/f and kids. I just don't game much anymore.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 22, 2014)

HE-460i should be out by the Fall.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice...ya I remember reading about them. I'm good with my HE-400's. Unless these bring huge change I'm good. Though I wouldn't mind a spare set of pads...and I read the new pads will be much more comfy...I do like the headstrap on the new ones better for comfort too.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 22, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Nice...ya I remember reading about them. I'm good with my HE-400's. Unless these bring huge change I'm good. Though I wouldn't mind a spare set of pads...and I read the new pads will be much more comfy...I do like the headstrap on the new ones better for comfort too.



I don't know much about them. the new HE-460i and HE-560 only weigh 360 and 380 grams which is probably due to the new headband and single sided driver (Audeze headphones seem to be getting heavier lol). the old HiFiMAN HE-400 and HE-500 took a $100 price cut too.


----------



## JunkBear (Apr 23, 2014)

Sony XB300


----------



## Kursah (Apr 23, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't know much about them. the new HE-460i and HE-560 only weigh 360 and 380 grams which is probably due to the new headband and single sided driver (Audeze headphones seem to be getting heavier lol). the old HiFiMAN HE-400 and HE-500 took a $100 price cut too.



Ya I read that too...I don't mind the weight of the HE-400's unless I wear them longer than a couple hours...usually I don't have them on my head that long.

I'm glad they're $100 cheaper, even better value at that price point! Still a tough pill to swallow and with family and background noise...it all blends because of their openness but they are still so damn good. Again I think I'll be sticking with my 400's at this point.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2014)

soetmhing i've done but didnt occur to share until now

Won a set of sennheiser HD 518's thanks to bumblebee here on TPU, and thought 'damn, i need a mic for my phone'







yay, ebay has me covered - cables exist for iphone, samsung etc.


and then a thought... oh why oh why isnt there an adaptor for these to let me use the mic on a PC?







so i just modded the headphones to have a mic + media controls, and it can be used with mic on a PC from a single cable.

no need for an external mic, or a second cable


----------



## Kursah (May 10, 2014)

Post some step-by-step instructions, links, etc. I'll add it to the OP. 

Is the other cable 2-ended to match the 3.5mm jacks on the adapter?

That's a good share! Looks like a simple and cheap solution!


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Post some step-by-step instructions, links, etc. I'll add it to the OP.
> 
> Is the other cable 2-ended to match the 3.5mm jacks on the adapter?
> 
> That's a good share! Looks like a simple and cheap solution!



thats a specific cable for the latest sennheisers. if your headphones have a detachable cable, one likely exists that suits.

once the mic actually arrives (the adaptor to PC already has) i'll post better pics.


----------



## Kursah (May 10, 2014)

My HE-400's have a different style of COAX style connection @ each HP cup...I'd probably have to re-terminate a cable or build one to do what you are doing here. I look forward to seeing some pics and reading your about your results.


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2014)

as requested Kursah:


HD 518's with an Ebayed modded cable, that adds in line controls for android - and a mic!

Note the locking mechanism sennheiser use, so you have to get a specific, compatible cable.






Cheap adaptor = in line mic for gaming on PC


----------



## Horrux (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey so I got Sennheiser PC363D's to replace my PC 360 G4ME, which got its wires torn off by my dogs while they were playing and got all tangled, and I'm at a bit of a loss.

They come with a utility called Dolby TruStudio Pro, which I guess is supposed to help the experience with the headset, but the utility does not even list the Senns as a device it can use.

Anyone got experience with this model?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2014)

Looking for some mic advice

current situation:

1. Microsoft webcam. Quality is great for audio, but causes BSOD's with sleep mode and teamspeak 3.
2. Logitech desktop USB mic. Quality is OK, bit quiet. currently testing if it BSOD's too.
3. Zalman clip on mic... i've yet to quality test it, but its around here somewhere.
4. cheap shit headset that works well enough, but quality is crap
5. The above sennheiser headset and mic. since the mic doesnt work without wearing the headphones, i dont really like it. i'm a speaker person with push to talk.


Currently using #4 as the only analogue one i could find to narrow down the cause of the BSOD's, and suspecting windows 8.1's USB audio drivers to be the culprit, since i've had this issue on two motherboards and two OS installs, with two different sound cards. only thing in common after months of testing was the damn webcam. no webcam = BSOD free for over a week now.


So i'm looking for cheap, *quality* desktop analogue mics. no USB at this point in time.

Suggestions?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2014)

Mussels said:


> So i'm looking for cheap, *quality* desktop analogue mics. no USB at this point in time.



I bought a sennheiser headset (PC 323D), and the mic quality was the best I've had from any headset or analogue 3.5mm mic. Unfortunately, despite the excellent sound quality, the headset was one of the most uncomfortable I've ever worn, beaten only by the cheapass Creative Fatal1ty. Instead, I bought a very comfortable wireless headset that has some ace sound quality, and a Blue Microphones Snowball iCE. As it's a condenser mic, the single source audio quality is quite literally amazing. Unfortunately, it's USB.

I feel your pain. Quality analogue mics are far too hard to come by, but the Sennheiser headset was the best I found. It's taken me months to get to this stage, and I've been through about 4 headsets and 2 mics.

Also, down with PTT! Voice Detections for life!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Also, down with PTT! Voice Detections for life!



people like you are why my teamspeak 3 server is locked to PTT only. hate the goddamned skype mouth breathers, and the feedback, and eeeurgh. maybe 1 in 100 people actually have a good mic and dont give feedback.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2014)

Mussels said:


> people like you are why my teamspeak 3 server is locked to PTT only. hate the goddamned skype mouth breathers, and the feedback, and eeeurgh. maybe 1 in 100 people actually have a good mic and dont give feedback.



That's why I have good quality audio hardware. I also despise mouthbreathers. If you can't set up your equipment properly, you don't deserve the luxury of voice detection.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 18, 2014)

yeti?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> yeti?



Also a very legit choice, but pricey!


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 18, 2014)

If I wanted a mic I would get a yeti. Heard lots of good things about em


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 18, 2014)

the only decent analog one with a 3.5mm jack is the Modmic.



Mussels said:


> people like you are why my teamspeak 3 server is locked to PTT only. hate the goddamned skype mouth breathers, and the feedback, and eeeurgh. maybe 1 in 100 people actually have a good mic and dont give feedback.



lol


----------



## khemist (Nov 21, 2014)

Old.





New, also have modimc attached.


----------



## khemist (Nov 21, 2014)

I think i will keep both of these so i have a good pair of open and closed headphones.... i think.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 21, 2014)

I just picked up a pair of Star Wars Ed. Turtle beach headphones. they sound pretty good and have nice bass, better for 50mm, and have a nice mic that come with them. my room mate uses them more than me though. but thats ok i've still got my Microsoft Lifechat 3000.

http://www.turtlebeach.com/product-detail/pc-headsets/star-wars-stereo-pc-gaming-headset/559

they also plug in nicely to his PS4's controller.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 21, 2014)

Upgraded my AD700 to a SoundMagic HP200

It really needs the burn-in, once it is burned it, it is AWESOME bang/buck. God the detail is great and it's a fun sound signature without it being too tiring, perfect for me. Great all around, games movies or music


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2014)

Im deciding if i should grab some Fidelio X1/00 that are openbox and going dirt cheap on Amazon.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2014)

small update..

the price dropped even further and I nabbed the last open box that only had damaged packaging instead of cosmetic damage like the rest of them. Grabbed myself a Fisual S-Flex Mini 1.5m 3.5mm Jack to 3.5mm cable along with the headphones to replace the stock one too as i have read on head-hifi that the stock one is passable but not of superior quality


----------



## R00kie (Nov 23, 2014)

Hiya guys, I've got a quick question. Which one, DT 990 Pro or DT 770 Pro, would be better in terms of frequency flatness, as they're pretty much the same price right now?


----------



## Kursah (Nov 23, 2014)

From what I've researched of those two in the pas I think the 990s would be a better bet... I've heard the 770's are much more elevated in the bass department. If you want flatness I don't think either one would be your best option. But then I've heard amazing things about both pairs of cans, and there's something about owning headphones that feel indestructible. Keep us posted on what you purchase!



I prefer bass heavy 'phones, but I don't like to sacrifice my mids and hi's. I have really come to apprecite my HE-400's for performing so well here. No they don't have D2000 bass, but guess where those have been since I got these HE-400's a year ago? In storage.


----------



## R00kie (Nov 23, 2014)

Kursah said:


> From what I've researched of those two in the pas I think the 990s would be a better bet... I've heard the 770's are much more elevated in the bass department. If you want flatness I don't think either one would be your best option. But then I've heard amazing things about both pairs of cans, and there's something about owning headphones that feel indestructible. Keep us posted on what you purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer bass heavy 'phones, but I don't like to sacrifice my mids and hi's. I have really come to apprecite my HE-400's for performing so well here. No they don't have D2000 bass, but guess where those have been since I got these HE-400's a year ago? In storage.



Seems to me that DT770's elevated bass is due to their closed design, which is kinda a turnoff for me. Oh well, looks like the DT990's are a clear choice for me then.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 23, 2014)

gdallsk said:


> Hiya guys, I've got a quick question. Which one, DT 990 Pro or DT 770 Pro, would be better in terms of frequency flatness, as they're pretty much the same price right now?


Check this out: http://www.headphone.com/pages/build-a-graph

http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCo...]=2141&graphID[]=2131&graphID[]=2241&scale=30

I don't know if those are "Pro" on that graph, but in general it looks like the 990 is probably flatter.  Plus, it's a higher model number, so that always means better, amirite?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> small update..
> 
> the price dropped even further and I nabbed the last open box that only had damaged packaging instead of cosmetic damage like the rest of them. Grabbed myself a Fisual S-Flex Mini 1.5m 3.5mm Jack to 3.5mm cable along with the headphones to replace the stock one too as i have read on head-hifi that the stock one is passable but not of superior quality



I think they might have fixed the cable in later production runs.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 23, 2014)

i'm not positive. I want to say I read someone measured the impedance of the stock cable 6 months ago and it was fine but I could be making that up. nice headphone 



gdallsk said:


> Hiya guys, I've got a quick question. Which one, DT 990 Pro or DT 770 Pro, would be better in terms of frequency flatness, as they're pretty much the same price right now?



the 990 Pro would be flatter but there is a lot of competition @ $250-$350.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2014)

Got these Fideliohs in. They sound nice on my phone but a shitty kind of nice. definitely a headset that needs to be amped. Currently listening to some stuff like Celldweller & Blue Stahli (headphones plugged into my Creative SB-Z) and so far pretty impressuuu~

Bass at the moment seems quite boomy but i heard this tightens up a lot more once they have been proper burn in (some quotes in headhifi saying at least 150hrs burn in) Looking forward to using these in gaming.


----------



## Horrux (Jan 17, 2015)

So I'm using the Sennheiser PC 363D  with the G4ME 1 USB sound card (I also have a Creative soundblaster, but I guess it's useless now)...

One question: The USB sound card can be put into 2 ch, 4 ch, 5.1 ch and 7.1 ch configs. I should set them to whichever mode the game I'm playing supports?

So for example, Insurgency supports 5.1 surround but not 7.1.  So I set the sound card to 5.1 and the game to 5.1 also?

Sennheiser isn't clear on this, but I imagine it's pretty much the same for any other virtual surround headset?

Also, is there a way to get TRULY 3D sound, not just 2D. Above and below directionality have largely escaped me, no matter how much money I throw at the problem. So what's the deal?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2015)

Horrux said:


> So I'm using the Sennheiser PC 363D  with the G4ME 1 USB sound card (I also have a Creative soundblaster, but I guess it's useless now)...
> 
> One question: The USB sound card can be put into 2 ch, 4 ch, 5.1 ch and 7.1 ch configs. I should set them to whichever mode the game I'm playing supports?
> 
> ...



above and below are not supported by any sound techonology.


----------



## theJesus (Jan 17, 2015)

Mussels said:


> above and below are not supported by any sound techonology.


Dolby Atmos will support it.  Not sure  how much content will actually be engineered to really make use of it though.


----------



## Horrux (Jan 17, 2015)

Mussels said:


> above and below are not supported by any sound techonology.



That's exactly what I have been telling myself and others, but the noobs won't listen. 7.1 has no above/below, but I was hoping that perhaps Dolby 7.1 headphone virtualisation would somehow make it happen. But they call it "3D sound", so everyone thinks it is actual 3D... Sigh.

And I also wish games had room partitioning in their sound processing, i.e. you shouldn't hear someone running on a concrete building's floor above you as if they were right HERE...

I guess I'm just picky?

Thanks for the info though. I'll stop looking for the perfect "3D sound"...


----------



## erixx (Jan 19, 2015)

FreedomEclipse: I also own the Philips Fidelio X1 and I like it a lot (sound and construction). I also changed the cable to a short spiral one for computer use. I enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 13, 2015)

Alright time for a couple of reviews. 

*Grizzly Buds Ear Buds 

(Formerly Ironbuds, successful Kickstarter for the most part)*

_*The Good:*

Affordable @ $35.
Modular, so you can replace either bud or the cable easily.
Replacement parts fairly priced.
Easy to drive.
Great bass.
Decent mids and treble.
Sounds great out MP3 players and dedicated amps.

*The Bad:*

Cable keeps kinks from shipping for a long time.
Strong chemical smell for weeks after new.
Company not well known, and so-so customer service previous to Grizzly Buds.
Limited soundstage (par for the course with this design).
_
*The Review:*

_I backed the original Ironbuds and received my cheaply painted wood encased pair that came with adapters, extra buds, tips, and a case. Was blown away by the bass they produced, but they always lacked a clear midrange and treble was just okay. They made good buds for workouts because they were modular and came apart under accidents. But only about a year in the cable had a seperation at the left connector and when I tried to order a new cable they were out of stock and could only tell me they were waiting on suppliers. Not very impressed, but at least they replied._

_Enter the Grizzly Buds in 2014, and they seem to be trying to change face. The new model has aluminum housings, and much higher quality standards for near the same price, without the extras of course. I haven't needed to order any spare parts, everything seems much better built and more solid though. The sound improved tremendously._

_One thing both pairs have in common? They're easy to drive! Every device from smartphones to my little Sansa MP3 player to my Aune T1 dac/amp, to my Denon AVR-1613 receiver, they scale well. The Grizzly Buds scale much much better though._

_The bass, as much as your ear drums and EQ can handle. I've tried to find the end or limits...without too much permanent damage and haven't found it. Do be warned, you will reach a point where the bass starts to overpower the rest of it before you find clipping...at least that's my findings. The mids and treble are so much better than the Ironbuds that its almost astounding. One will toss those first gen units after listening to these._

_I've mostly listened to sub-$100 buds, and these compete with all of them to me. The buds are large and heavy, but sound great. I was even impressed with how well they were for gaming, the soundstage is clearly limited but it pulls out the excitement of all the aural goodness that modern games provide. Which is nice if you have a significant other that hates hearing your music and games or you prefer isolation._

_On that note, isolation is great too, sure with no volume you can hear someone you have to pay more attention because it will be muted as most ear buds do. Honestly I'm glad I gave these guys a second shot, these earbuds have been fantastic, durable, and strong. They have complemented my full size headphones greatly and are my go-to when I want the best sound I can have without big ass headphones on my dome. Sure I could likely find better if I really wanted to look and had the money, but with these I'm content._

*Summary:*_ Good and cheap if you're willing to take a risk on an unknown name._


*HiFiMan HE-400*

_*The Good:*

One of the most affordable planar magnetic headphones.
Very well built, tough, durable, feel almost industrial.
Detachable cable.
One of the bassiest open headphones I've ever heard!
Really benefit from amplification and EQ.
Pleather and Velour pads available.
Premium sounds that rivals much more expensive headphones.
Amazing speed and seperation of instruments in music or sounds in games due to planar technology.
Did I mention the amazing bass?
Clear, crisp and energetic mid and treble. Brings out new details in every sound played.
Amazing soundstage, games like Elite Dangerous really benefit from this, so does music. 

*The Bad:*

Heavy, and can be uncomfortable after a couple hours or so.
Extremely open for open headphones, no isolation, at all, whatsoever.
I dislike the mini-ST style cable connections at each cup. But it is effective.
Harder to drive than many other headphones, especially if you expect decent bass response an amp is required.
_
_*The Review:*

Well I bought these in December 2013, and have loved them ever since. Best $300+ headphone I've ever owned or listened to. Just been blown away by the planar magnetic experience. The speed of the drivers, the response, the clarity and detail all just amazing. Makes my D2000's feel lazy, makes everything else seem a little shrouded.

While some complain of the weight, I never really minded it and the memory foam pad on the headband was okay...though the newer strap design on the 400i and 560 is MUCH more comfortable. The earpads from those headphones will transfer to these and many report massively improved comfort, some also buy a snap-on headband pad from Amazon to increase comfort.

When I first listened to these, I pretty much HAD to listen to my entire music collection all over again. It sounded like I had missed so much...like all my songs were new. Sounds in games I never noticed. Soundstage that was wide and vast, yet crisp and focused. The bass, while not as low as the D2000's, the bass seems to have more punch and still reaches very very low. Doesn't ever overpower the rest. Vocals and instruments sound amazing, as do gunshots and explosions and the amazing ship noises in Elite Dangerous and Star Citizen. Battles in SupCom or PA are truly epic and vast. Movies are also amazing.

The caveat? Open headphones are for limited applications. I've listened to these HE-400's almost daily since I bought them, and they are in great shape. The painted "L" on the left adjuster faded off almost right away but the R has remained. Beyond that, I had a cracked cable shield that was replaced under warranty, and the longest period I went in between listening to these. Living with someone whom is noise sensitive, especially when they're trying to sleep and I'm only 10 feet away means I can't enjoy these at a comfortable volume. These are best when you have the house to yourself or the others don't mind what you're listening to you. It will be loud outside and inside of these phones. The only isolation you'll get from these when listening to them is volume. Beyond there there's a couple of foam pieces a metal grid and the planar membrane and magnets separating you from the outside.

I have sadly decided to sell these because I cannot enjoy them as much as I wanted to, except for as I write this because everyone's gone and my Aune T1 is warmed up! 

I will miss these headphones and look forward to finding one with isolation that can reproduce even 2/3 the sound these did. While I still enjoy my D2000's, they really do pale in comparison to these. Really everything else I've listened to or owned has paled in comparison to these. The 400i's are supposed to be better, more comfortable, easier to drive and lighter, but with less bass. Ymmv.

From what I've found, which my experience and reach is limited due to budget and where I live, these are the best headphones in this price-range if you can be alright with the open design. I consider myself a basshead still, not as hardcore as I once was but these produce more than I need and are easy to EQ up for that need. These also are more sensitive to different DACs and AMPs than I was used to. These show the most notable difference between the Aune T1 and Denon AVR-1613. While the T1 hit a little harder, the Denon reached lower and sounded smoother overall. Was an interesting find. Enjoy losing your free time if you have a large music collection, you'll want to hear it all. Be warned, crappy quality will sound crappy as these headphones expose everything. Still worth every penny.

*Summary:* Amazing experience. If you can find comfort with them, they're worth it!_

I figured I better review the HE-400's before I sell them to fund my closed-back planar experience, I just ordered a pair of Oppo PM-3's. I'll really miss the HE-400 sound and bass, and hope the PM-3's are worth it..if not there's a full refund policy. I'm also working with Boston Acoustics/Denon to order parts for my D2000's hinges to refurbish them, and will decide if I keep the legends or sell them.

I just recently went through my collection from the JVC HA-RX700 modded, JVC HA-DX3's, D2000's, and HE-400's A|B|C|D-ing them. I'm still blown away how good the old, durable and cheap HA-RX700's sound. I still have a brand-new unopened pair of those...I always hinge on selling. I'll be keeping my original pair regardless. If I could've tolerated the 2/3 D2000 sound I'd have just stuck with those!  Honestly it's pretty damn good, not sure if they still sell these for cheap or not, but if they do...I still recommend them!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2015)

Horrux said:


> So I'm using the Sennheiser PC 363D  with the G4ME 1 USB sound card (I also have a Creative soundblaster, but I guess it's useless now)...
> 
> One question: The USB sound card can be put into 2 ch, 4 ch, 5.1 ch and 7.1 ch configs. I should set them to whichever mode the game I'm playing supports?
> 
> ...



the deal is 3D sound in headphones sucks. it all just sounds like reverb to me.

Smyth Realizer is the best money can buy 

http://www.smyth-research.com/products.html


----------



## Horrux (Jun 26, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> the deal is 3D sound in headphones sucks. it all just sounds like reverb to me.
> 
> Smyth Realizer is the best money can buy
> 
> http://www.smyth-research.com/products.html


They had BETTER be GOOD...


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 11, 2015)

Been using a Sennheiser HD 598 driven by an Asus Xonar Essence STX (good built-in headphone amp) for the past years and am still more than happy.
Due to the cans' analytical character (typical for sennheiser) and their wide stage they are predestined for dolby headphone usage.

Bassheads will probably be happier with HE-400s though, but I rather enjoy listening to music which sounds as close to source material as possible and for this very reason prefer precision over excessive punchiness.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 27, 2015)

hey guys recently found my old creative sound blaster se (PCI version). to my surprise it still works! but the real question is should I use it or use my motherboard? creative sound blaster se vs Realtek ALC898 (http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4488#ov) I use the AKG Q701 with a Schiit Vali Amp. It sounds like there's more bass when I use the soundcard, maybe because it has a DAC? Either way would like to hear what you all say.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2015)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> hey guys recently found my old creative sound blaster se (PCI version). to my surprise it still works! but the real question is should I use it or use my motherboard? creative sound blaster se vs Realtek ALC898 (http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4488#ov) I use the AKG Q701 with a Schiit Vali Amp. It sounds like there's more bass when I use the soundcard, maybe because it has a DAC? Either way would like to hear what you all say.



if you like the sound, use it. just remember that creative suck for releasing drivers for new OS's, so if you go W10 you may have issues.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 27, 2015)

Use what sounds best! So some A|B testing. Iirc the ALC898 was pretty damn good too. If you want a better EQ look into Equalizer APO and the Peace UI.

As said above...drivers may be an issue...at least official signed drivers. I dunno...my Auzen is retired to the spare parts bin. I use my Aune T1 DAC and sometimes my ALC1150. Both sound good ..and I tune my audio with EQ only. 

I also noticed more bass from my creative gear and drivers too compared to the onboard stuff. You can actually buy the current SB software for $30 from creative if you so wanted to...but meh. I'd try EQ APO first.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 27, 2015)

Well I noticed I had to turn it up a bit more with my onboard the soundcard is a bit louder (doesn't necessarily mean better). I'm just trying to find the cleanest sound. Surprisingly it has W10 drivers and I haven't had a problem seeing as how I just installed it. the sound about the same with the exception that creative gives me sampling rates of up to 96000hz vs 192000 onboard.

Hope you guys dont mind if I type up my thoughts!

Onboard w/Vali:
Sounds like I am in a concert with certain songs, Volume knob needs to be adjusted higher
Bass sounds relaxed and even
Mids sound even
Sound overall sounds flat compared to the sound card a better word for it is balanced

Creative w/Vali:
Sometimes sounds too overbearing, can easily adjust the volume knob
Bass sounds a little "dry and forced" sometimes, It sounds like the bass is more spread out than with just the amp.
better sound effects feels like you can "feel the effects" I hear the instruments more as if they are all suppose to be recorded separately sounds clean.
Mids sound crisper and just clean
Sounds overall "punchier" than onboard
I heard a tuba in the song, that I never heard before..


I might as well just use the card, it seems like it's just acting as if it were a DAC


----------



## Kursah (Sep 27, 2015)

Going above 44.1 or 48KHz sample rates really doesn't do much unless you have files and players outputting that.. Regardless I still crank mine up to 96...placebos ya know...lol.

I'm not uber familiar with the Vali but are you using optical or 3.5mm to RCA?

Creative does have that sound signature you describe...and I believe a lot of that is in their software.

Also you're absolutely right on your sound card being a DAC for you...that's exactly what its doing. So does your onboard audio when you're using it for audio output source.

As said before go with what sounds the best and enjoy. 

Those are good headphones you have too. Have you thought about trying the K7XX? I almost did...but seeing that I had to retire my beloved HE-400s because of 2-way noise pollution...I couldn't justify another open pair to collect dust. So I grabbed the K553s and absolutely love em. No they're not as fast, wide, separated or bassy as my HE's but damn are they close enough for me to thoroughly enjoy. I'm able to crank the bass and still maintain the level of detail and clarity I've been spoiled with.

Anyways back to your onboard vs dedicated sound card...the card is more powerful and has more dedicated hardware so it should sound better if your drivers are good...and it sounds like they are. Pun not intended. 

So stick with what you have and be happy for now. You have a good setup and while not having that sound card would simplify things if you can't enjoy your audio...sounds like a fair trade for keeping the card installed. Enjoy!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 27, 2015)

Mussels said:


> if you like the sound, use it. just remember that creative suck for releasing drivers for new OS's, so if you go W10 you may have issues.



Yeah, my old Xtremegamer doesn't work with Windows 10 yet

I'm back on the Realtek onboard sound and it really is a step down even compared to that ancient entry level sound card.  Creative's website said they would have support for it sometime in September, but I don't have much hope in that.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 28, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Going above 44.1 or 48KHz sample rates really doesn't do much unless you have files and players outputting that.. Regardless I still crank mine up to 96...placebos ya know...lol.
> 
> I'm not uber familiar with the Vali but are you using optical or 3.5mm to RCA?
> 
> ...



It needs RCA cables, and I have one that's RCA to 3.5mm

I was interested in the K7XX but I always wanted the K701 for a while until I heard about the Q701 and Qunicy Jones behind them. I know its just a name like beats by dre etc but I thought it was cool   either way I would of been happy with either version. Whenever its time for me to upgrade I was probably going for the K712 or the HE-400!

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Kursah (Sep 28, 2015)

Well LMK when you wanna upgrade to the HE-400's, I am thinking about selling my pair at some point and I have extra sets of velour and pleather pads for it too. All original packaging, owned em since new in 12/2013. They need power, but my Aune T1 in medium gain gave em plenty...though they like a lot more power than I've ever given em. Miss mine, been boxed and taped since June (prep for sale). Sitting on a shelf ever since. There's something about an ortho headphone...nothing has quite given me what I wanted in comparison to it...and the bass they could deliver with a healthy EQ boost and amplifying was awesomeness.

Anyways, glad you are happy with what you got! Enjoy!


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 28, 2015)

still rockin my JVC-HARX900's and my modmic


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 9, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


>



what kinda music you listen to on those?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> what kinda music you listen to on those?


 
Mostly Freddie Mercury but some others slide in occasionally


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks @Kursah  They arrived safely


----------



## Kursah (Dec 22, 2015)

I look forward to reading your thoughts and hope for a review or two in this thread. 

Enjoy those headphones! By far my favorite sound-wise....they're greatly missed but at least they went to a good home where they'll be enjoyed.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 22, 2015)

I have them on my dome as we speak, working on figuring out this Equalizer APO


----------



## Kursah (Dec 22, 2015)

Get the Peace UI for it, take the EXE you download, and place it in the Config folder within the Equalizer APO installation DIR.

Tip: If you don't want to reboot to use EQAPO, open command prompt as admin then type the following...

*net stop audiosrv*

Once done, type:

*net start audiosrv*

Should have a full-on EQ, using Peace UI to make your custom EQ profiles in no time with no reboots.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 23, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Get the Peace UI for it, take the EXE you download, and place it in the Config folder within the Equalizer APO installation DIR.
> 
> Tip: If you don't want to reboot to use EQAPO, open command prompt as admin then type the following...
> 
> ...




This may just be me, but these sound better on my MacBook Pro with Boom 2 than the T1 with EQAPO. Then again I do recall you saying I may need to mess with the switches on the T1.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 23, 2015)

Interesting for sure. Could've different frequency tuning and DACs and output ratings. I enjoyed the HE-400s outta my T1 but my Denon AVR-1613 sounded better, smoother. Both with EQ APO. 

How do you like the "ortho" sound?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 23, 2015)

Its amazing how balanced the HE400s are with a flat EQ


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 23, 2015)

What do most use for a source? I listen mostly on the MBP with Tidal HiFi. Another note....I dont need 10ft of headphone cable, who makes a high quality cable for HE400s?


----------



## Kursah (Dec 23, 2015)

I've been told these are good: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LQALSP4/?tag=tec06d-20

Check these guys out: http://www.bestintheversecables.com/

I'd ask around Head-Fi on the HE-400 thread about cables...a few folks on there make them. Be careful..cables get spendy fast...and there's a lot of "features" that may or may not alter audio...I never really go from stock cables. 

Most all of my audio is 320k MP3 or a few FLAC through foobar2000 > Aune T1. Not the greatest, but good for me. Sometimes I stream Plex (testing) as I'm in the midst of migrating my collection so I can access it while I'm away from home.


----------



## droopyRO (Dec 24, 2015)

If you have a USB DAC, and want to connect a microphone to the PC, can you do it without installing the onboard sound card drivers ? i would test this myself but i dont have a mic, ATM.


BumbleBee said:


> if you buy a USB microphone it won't be a problem.


I have not seen one of those on my local market, will search for one after Christmas. Thanks.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 24, 2015)

droopyRO said:


> If you have a USB DAC, and want to connect a microphone to the PC, can you do it without installing the onboard sound card drivers ? i would test this myself but i dont have a mic, ATM.



if you buy a USB microphone it won't be a problem.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 24, 2015)

Additionally, most onboard audio chipsets will work with the drivers supplied with Windows.  Now, if you just went ahead and disabled the chipset in the BIOS, then yeah, not going to work.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 1, 2016)

Couldn't have gotten these at a better time, all of my RE-0s were on their last legs from wearing them to work.  They aren't all of the way burnt in yet, but I'm liking them even more than my old standbys.


----------



## nexus_a (Jan 11, 2016)

Got these for Christmas:










I love bass!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 11, 2016)

I've been running these 8 years!!


----------



## Kursah (Jan 11, 2016)

I almost bought a pair of DT150's over the summer, I ended up going with AKG 553 Pro's, but I still might snag a pair. I've read many good things about them.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 11, 2016)

Kursah said:


> I almost bought a pair of DT150's over the summer, I ended up going with AKG 553 Pro's, but I still might snag a pair. I've read many good things about them.



DT150 - The German Tank. 97dB sensivity. A bit upped bottom, but too much versus many modern examples, especially closed ones. But so analytic, almost septic mids and ups... (many dislike that actually and prefer them colored) they are very well balanced and straight in latter spectrum, no wonder they are so much used in studios still. 250Ohms, so I can hook them up to OTL type amps also... it is a plus in my fetish books too.

I use them at work... so needed sound isolation... and they do very well in that department, not as much DT770, but those are too small/stiff for me... well those are drummer favorites anyway. I've replaced cushions recently(25€)... (any spare parts can be obtained except the drivers and that's a plus too) and the headband leather is original still... the thing is so sturdy and durable. It looks very... khmm oldschool and bulky... ehrmm... german (I actually like their design, maybe it's my german blood calling), but they have survived a lot.

PS. I was afraid anyone would notice that I am still running Intellimouse WEB1.0A... yes... a ball mouse.  

Yeah... and gods use them too


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 21, 2016)

does anybody own the HiFiMAN HE-400i or HE-400s? i'm thinking about buying the HE-400s but have concerns about the Jenky looking headband.


----------



## Frederik S (Jan 21, 2016)

The headband is the same as on all the other new HE headphones which is pretty good. I have a normal sized head and it works nicely (58 cm circumference). If you have a very small head you might need to get creative to get it to work really well.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 22, 2016)

Frederik S said:


> The headband is the same as on all the other new HE headphones which is pretty good. I have a normal sized head and it works nicely (58 cm circumference). If you have a very small head you might need to get creative to get it to work really well.



thanks. i'm going to think about it some more. 

i'm definitely ordering the new Fiio K5 though

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1217423-REG/fiio_k5_docking_headphone_amplifier.html


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 25, 2016)

This just showed up from my EBay order from a Company in China, need to learn how to read Kanji/Japanese lol (it's for my Pioneer VSX-520 receiver)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 8, 2016)

@Kursah will be happy to know I have treated his old HE400s to a slick new cable.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 8, 2016)

Looking great!

Looks like you took the filter off between screen and driver too if I'm seeing that correctly. 

Did you notice any change in sound from the cable? Many folks claim changes...and I'm sure there can be some...but I've often questioned it beyond a more brain-trained placebo effect rather.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 8, 2016)

I did pull the screen as a few guys on headfi were saying it cleans up some of the sound but I didn't really notice it much. As far as sound from the new cable I haven't had any time to listen yet but will tonite hopefully.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 9, 2016)

oooh fancy


----------



## GamerGuy (Mar 1, 2016)

It's been a while since I'd last posted here, only reset my password as of today.....had some trouble remembering which email account I'd used for this forum. Anyway, I'd (as of some 15 months back) plunged headlong into audio appreciation. I've pretty much abandoned any thought of upgrading my rigs' hardware (other than getting 2x HD7950 some months back, and a pair of Asus GTX Titan 6GB last week) and have focused mainly on desktop DAC/amp combos and stacks. At one stage, I had about 18-19 cans, but I've since sold off some which didn't quite jell with me (HD700, HE400i, Audeze LCD2.2 nF, Audio Technica ATH-W5000). Yep, fell off the deep end I did! I do use them for gaming and music, and movies as well.

Right now, I'm down to:
Headphones -
Sennheiser HD800
AKG K812
Grado PS1000, GS1000i
HiFiMan HE500, HE4
Denon AH-D7000 (Lawton Pads), AH-D2000 (stock AH-D7000 pads)
Audio Technica ATH-AD2000, ATH-A900X LTD (red)
MrSpeakers Alpha Dog (my only closed back planar mag)
Fostex T50RP (modded, Alpha Pads)
Beyerdynamic DT990/600 Premium

DAC/amp:
Oppo HA-1 (combo)
Gustard X12 + H10 stack
Fostex HPA4 (combo)
NuForce uDAC-3 (from MD, should be getting it soon)

Now, for some potato pics, please enjoy....
Denon AH-D7000/D2000 modded with HiFiMan sockets, the HE500 and HE4 plus a HFM Balanced cable which I can use on the cans

















I'd also gotten a pair of Balanced cable for the HD800....





The pics were taken over the course of a few months, I had changed my desktop layout from time to time...still do actually.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 1, 2016)

GamerGuy said:


> It's been a while since I'd last posted here, only reset my password as of today.....had some trouble remembering which email account I'd used for this forum. Anyway, I'd (as of some 15 months back) plunged headlong into audio appreciation. I've pretty much abandoned any thought of upgrading my rigs' hardware (other than getting 2x HD7950 some months back, and a pair of Asus GTX Titan 6GB last week) and have focused mainly on desktop DAC/amp combos and stacks. At one stage, I had about 18-19 cans, but I've since sold off some which didn't quite jell with me (HD700, HE400i, Audeze LCD2.2 nF, Audio Technica ATH-W5000). Yep, fell off the deep end I did! I do use them for gaming and music, and movies as well.
> 
> Right now, I'm down to:
> Headphones -
> ...



Those Grado's... the tears are running down my thighs.


----------



## GamerGuy (Mar 1, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Those Grado's... the tears are running down my thighs.


Heh, I hope those were tears of joy.

Anyway, I've come across some who, for one reason or another, have a strong dislike, nay, hatred of all things Grado. On my part, I love the visceral bass on the GS1000i, none of the other cans I own has that 'feel' when it comes to bass. I asked around at HeadFi, basically, it boils down to decay and PRat. Honestly speaking, I don't exactly love the PS1000 because I find it a tad dark, but it does have a lush bass which can be quite enjoyable sometimes. But, the main reason why I've kept the PS1000 is because......you can call me superficial for saying this, but it's one gorgeous looking can. My only gripe with it, other than the minor niggle about its sound, is the weight of the earcups, it causes the cups to always slide down (guess that's why Grado made them to be able to lie flat on a table). I use my HD800 or AKG K812 when I'm in a more analytical mood, or when I listen to classical or Jazz pieces. I use my Alpha Dog or just acquired ATH-A900X LTD for those times when my place is a little noisy and I need some isolation. The latter is surprisingly open sounding for a close back can, it does lack the airiness of its open back brethrens, but has pretty good and tight bass, great mids and almost sparkly treble....so loving it!. Here's a pic of my most present desktop layout.....the ATH-A900X LTD is the red can on the left.





The speakers were a recent acquisition as well, bought them used at about 130USD.......ESI nEAR06 active nearfield monitors.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 1, 2016)

GamerGuy said:


> Heh, I hope those were tears of joy.
> 
> Anyway, I've come across some who, for one reason or another, have a strong dislike, nay, hatred of all things Grado. On my part, I love the visceral bass on the GS1000i, none of the other cans I own has that 'feel' when it comes to bass. I asked around at HeadFi, basically, it boils down to decay and PRat. Honestly speaking, I don't exactly love the PS1000 because I find it a tad dark, but it does have a lush bass which can be quite enjoyable sometimes. But, the main reason why I've kept the PS1000 is because......you can call me superficial for saying this, but it's one gorgeous looking can. My only gripe with it, other than the minor niggle about its sound, is the weight of the earcups, it causes the cups to always slide down (guess that's why Grado made them to be able to lie flat on a table). I use my HD800 or AKG K812 when I'm in a more analytical mood, or when I listen to classical or Jazz pieces. I use my Alpha Dog or just acquired ATH-A900X LTD for those times when my place is a little noisy and I need some isolation. The latter is surprisingly open sounding for a close back can, it does lack the airiness of its open back brethrens, but has pretty good and tight bass, great mids and almost sparkly treble....so loving it!. Here's a pic of my most present desktop layout.....the ATH-A900X LTD is the red can on the left.
> 
> ...



Honestly I've only ever tried the RS range. Colleague of mine brought the RS2i's into the office and let me have a try for half hour and I was immediately found hating my Grain Audio OEHP.1's.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 1, 2016)

GamerGuy said:


> It's been a while since I'd last posted here, only reset my password as of today.....had some trouble remembering which email account I'd used for this forum. Anyway, I'd (as of some 15 months back) plunged headlong into audio appreciation. I've pretty much abandoned any thought of upgrading my rigs' hardware (other than getting 2x HD7950 some months back, and a pair of Asus GTX Titan 6GB last week) and have focused mainly on desktop DAC/amp combos and stacks. At one stage, I had about 18-19 cans, but I've since sold off some which didn't quite jell with me (HD700, HE400i, Audeze LCD2.2 nF, Audio Technica ATH-W5000). Yep, fell off the deep end I did! I do use them for gaming and music, and movies as well.
> 
> Right now, I'm down to:
> Headphones -
> ...



i'm impressed! I did the same thing. I used to have a pair of Grado 325i and Denon AH-D5000. now I have the Sennheiser HD600 and Audeze LCD3.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 1, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Honestly I've only ever tried the RS range. Colleague of mine brought the RS2i's into the office and let me have a try for half hour and I was immediately found hating my Grain Audio OEHP.1's.



my favouite /r/headphones posts are the ones that start off like "came here 2 years ago looking for $100 pair of headphones" then the guy post a pic with like $10,000 worth of gear on his desk.

do you not have a pair of Sennheisers? what headphones are you wearing in your videos all the time? dammit I can't remember


----------



## RCoon (Mar 1, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> my favouite /r/headphones posts are the ones that start off like "came here 2 years ago looking for $100 pair of headphones" then the guy post a pic with like $10,000 worth of gear on his desk.
> 
> do you not have a pair of Sennheisers? what headphones are you wearing in your videos all the time? dammit I can't remember



Used to have a pair of Sennheisers I gave to my brother after he broke his janky Roccat Kave's. Currently wearing these. Sound stage is totally neutral, but their downfall is the lack of open back.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 1, 2016)

I give all my brothers my old headphones too


----------



## GamerGuy (Mar 1, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Used to have a pair of Sennheisers I gave to my brother after he broke his janky Roccat Kave's. Currently wearing these. Sound stage is totally neutral, but their downfall is the lack of open back.


Those look interesting, never heard of them though. I'm just about done with my headphone and DAC purchases, that's good for my wallet. Buuuuut, idles hands lead to.......more folly. I began dabbling in portable stuff......though I ain't too particular about DAP and portable amp I'd gotten, Fiio X3 II + JDS Labs C5, it's the various IEM's that I've played around with and, unfortunately (for my bank account), I happen to like some of the more expensive IEM's, UIEM's actually.....no CIEM's for me! Lack the patience for reshelling and whatnot.  I'm an instant gratification guy I am!




Top L to R: Fiio X3 II + JDS Labs stack, Sony Xperia Z5 Premium (I use it when I don't wanna chug around the stack, capable of HR audio up to DSD64)
Fitear Parterre + ALO SXC 24 cable, Noble Audio Savant + Effect Audio Thor Silver 8 core, Sennheiser IE800
Aurisonics ASG1+, CampFire Audio Jupiter (by ALO)

Before embarking on this audio journey, I had, still have actually, a Shure SE 215 Clear which I'd considered to have great sound. I was very happy with it till I started trying out higher end UIEM's, now, when I try it on again, it doesn't sound so good to me anymore. Distinct lack of clarity, rather narrow soundstage (even for IEM's) and when the music gets busy, as in many instruments and/or vocals happening at once, it loses coherence and sounds very congested. The thing is, I'd NOT have known about this had I not ventured into better audio.....don't know if that's a good thing or not, but definitely NOT good for my wallet.

With these in hand, I find no more valid reasons to look for either cans or UIEM's, so for now, it looks like I'd be placing a moratorium on audio purchases, THANK GOD! Buuuut, since I'd gotten a pair of GTX Titan recently and installing them in my FX8350 rig (huge bottleneck), I'm now thinking of getting a used X79 Gigabyte mobo with an i7 4960X just so the Titans can 'breathe' better and spread their wings.....see? No end to the follies I can get into.....


----------



## RCoon (Mar 1, 2016)

GamerGuy said:


> Those look interesting, never heard of them though. I'm just about done with my headphone and DAC purchases, that's good for my wallet. Buuuuut, idles hands lead to.......more folly. I began dabbling in portable stuff......though I ain't too particular about DAP and portable amp I'd gotten, Fiio X3 II + JDS Labs C5, it's the various IEM's that I've played around with and, unfortunately (for my bank account), I happen to like some of the more expensive IEM's, UIEM's actually.....no CIEM's for me! Lack the patience for reshelling and whatnot.  I'm an instant gratification guy I am!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not tried the Cowon range? I heard wonderful things about some of their older models like the J3. Just never had the cash to splash on a dedicated portable player.


----------



## GamerGuy (Mar 1, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Not tried the Cowon range? I heard wonderful things about some of their older models like the J3. Just never had the cash to splash on a dedicated portable player.


Nope, heard of them, but haven't tried any of their products. I have been criticized in the forums in my neck of the woods. Some dissed me for buying high end cans, yet I was using 'only' a Geek Pulse Standard combo and a Schiit Lyr + iFi Nano iDSD stack. They said my DAC's did not befit my cans and that I was wasting my money.......I was like, "What the heck?!". It's my money and I should spend as I see fit.....regardless, I upped my game by getting the Gustard stack (again got some heat for buying 'China made clones' of Violectric V200 and whatnot.

Got real tired of their flak, when an Oppo HA-1 with warranty turned up, I snagged it and these audio snobs basically shut their mouths. Mind you, I wasn't pressured into this, as I'd always wanted the HA-1 but was waiting for a good deal on one. I was then criticized for NOT getting a high end DAP like an AK240 or Lootoo Paw Gold......no end to it. I stuck by my Fiio X3 II + JDS Lads C5 stack till the hoopla died down, so glad I did as I'm actually quite happy with the stack.

Gosh, it's been a while since I posted here, I certainly do have a lot to talk about......hope you're OK with it.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 1, 2016)

GamerGuy said:


> Nope, heard of them, but haven't tried any of their products. I have been criticized in the forums in my neck of the woods. Some dissed me for buying high end cans, yet I was using 'only' a Geek Pulse Standard combo and a Schiit Lyr + iFi Nano iDSD stack. They said my DAC's did not befit my cans and that I was wasting my money.......I was like, "What the heck?!". It's my money and I should spend as I see fit.....regardless, I upped my game by getting the Gustard stack (again got some heat for buying 'China made clones' of Violectric V200 and whatnot.
> 
> Got real tired of their flak, when an Oppo HA-1 with warranty turned up, I snagged it and these audio snobs basically shut their mouths. Mind you, I wasn't pressured into this, as I'd always wanted the HA-1 but was waiting for a good deal on one. I was then criticized for NOT getting a high end DAP like an AK240 or Lootoo Paw Gold......no end to it. I stuck by my Fiio X3 II + JDS Lads C5 stack till the hoopla died down, so glad I did as I'm actually quite happy with the stack.
> 
> Gosh, it's been a while since I posted here, I certainly do have a lot to talk about......hope you're OK with it.



@BumbleBee needs the company in here 

Besides, rarely do I get to faun over shiny headsets that don't have "Gamer" plastered over them and actually do things they're supposed to.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 7, 2016)

Anyone had experience with the new Blue Microphones Lola's? Call me a fanboy, but I've had a shed-load of their products in the past, so I'm half tempted to go for them. I'm relatively interested, less so with the MoFi powered ones as I don't care an awful lot about active noise-cancelling. Apparently the Lola's are good enough in terms of isolation. I may pick up a set, but I'm debating whether to go open-back with the HD650's or closed with the Lola's. Kinda stuck in limbo since the Lola's are fairly new and there aren't really any trusted reviews. Current OEHP.1's are closed, wonderful neutral sound stage, but after toying with open backs at work I can't decide what to do.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 7, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Anyone had experience with the new Blue Microphones Lola's? Call me a fanboy, but I've had a shed-load of their products in the past, so I'm half tempted to go for them. I'm relatively interested, less so with the MoFi powered ones as I don't care an awful lot about active noise-cancelling. Apparently the Lola's are good enough in terms of isolation. I may pick up a set, but I'm debating whether to go open-back with the HD650's or closed with the Lola's. Kinda stuck in limbo since the Lola's are fairly new and there aren't really any trusted reviews. Current OEHP.1's are closed, wonderful neutral sound stage, but after toying with open backs at work I can't decide what to do.



I used to watch a guy on Twitch that used a HD598 and Blue Snowball and I couldn't hear anything. I wouldn't worry about a microphone picking up headphones. have you thought about just recording gameplay and voicing over it? I don't know much about the Blue Lola but I know the Sennheiser HD600/650 are the most critically acclaimed headphones of all time! do you really want to bet against Sennheiser? do you wan't to roll those dice? 

I bet there is a shop in the UK that will let you listen to them


----------



## RCoon (Mar 8, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> I used to watch a guy on Twitch that used a HD598 and Blue Snowball and I couldn't hear anything. I wouldn't worry about a microphone picking up headphones. have you thought about just recording gameplay and voicing over it? I don't know much about the Blue Lola but I know the Sennheiser HD600/650 are the most critically acclaimed headphones of all time! do you really want to bet against Sennheiser? do you wan't to roll those dice?
> 
> I bet there is a shop in the UK that will let you listen to them



I have the Yeti, and I always record in two separate takes anyway. Catch is I very often forget to take my headphones off. When I get home from work and start working, the headphones go on and rarely have a reason to come off 

Not many places where I live have listening stations. The only place really is Currys, but all they'll have is $200 Beats and maybe a few generic $30 knockoffs. Places around here don't tend to sell our kind of electronics.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 8, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I have the Yeti, and I always record in two separate takes anyway. Catch is I very often forget to take my headphones off. When I get home from work and start working, the headphones go on and rarely have a reason to come off
> 
> Not many places where I live have listening stations. The only place really is Currys, but all they'll have is $200 Beats and maybe a few generic $30 knockoffs. Places around here don't tend to sell our kind of electronics.



double check on Head-Fi. in Australia there is minidisc and addictedtoaudio both stores have tons of headphones to try like the TH-900, K812, T1, HE-560, etc. i'm sure there is at least one retailer in the UK that will let you listen. UK can't be that behind 







I could spend all afternoon in this listening room


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 2, 2016)

Collected what I'm hoping to be my end game can today, it looks great and sound great but the cash output for it hurts like a bad mutha.








A shot of it next to one of my fave cans.....


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 2, 2016)

Just realized I'm now officially a HiFiMan fanboy.....




Group shot! Not all my cans, realized I'd forgotten to take out my Grado's, MrSpeakers Alpha Dog, Beyerdynamic DT990 Premium, etc.....


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 2, 2016)

I have mixed feelings about HiFIMAN. too many build quality issues and they charge a fortune for spare parts and I think you have to call them.


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 3, 2016)

Well....*knocks on wood*....for me, the HFM cans I have (HE4 and HE500) have been trouble free and great performers for the price. I just hope my luck holds up with the HEK. I'd tried the HEK with my portable kit (Fiio X3 II + JDS Labs C5) playing some DSD tracks and I must say, I found it to be quite pleasant. They have a warm'ish sig plus the low bass boost on the C5 made the HEK quite euphonic (best term I can think). Gonna spend more time with the HEK on my desktop setup.......got the rest of the day (it's 10am now) with this badboy just chillaxing.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2016)

GamerGuy said:


> Well....*knocks on wood*....



I mean HiFiMAN has quality control issues going back to the HE-5 wood cups cracking (pun intended) 






lots of people own HiFiMAN headphones and are happy but it's a very real problem. I haven't listened to the HEX


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 5, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> I mean HiFiMAN has quality control issues going back to the HE-5 wood cups cracking (pun intended)
> 
> *snip*
> 
> lots of people own HiFiMAN headphones and are happy but it's a very real problem. I haven't listened to the HEX


Yeah, I believe I'd read about it a while back now. Since they're EOL, really have no idea how many had suffered such cracks, but I have faith that regardless, all makers of headphones have generally improved on their products (as well as materials used). I believe that HiFiMan makes pretty good and durable products, so much so that I've reserved a HFM HM901SD + 2 amp cards + Dock 1 docking station, hoping to get 'em this weekend.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 22, 2016)

Added a shore review of my AKG K553 Pro's to the end of the OP. 

For my budget I really gotta say they have been a truly amazing pair of cans!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 20, 2016)

picked up a pair of refurb Corsair H1500 






Forgot to mention they were  $49.99 CAN


----------



## BumbleBee (May 20, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> picked up a pair of refurb Corsair H1500



but can they handle the gritty streets of Kingston? nope


----------



## GamerGuy (Jun 26, 2016)

A small update, swapped my HE-500 with a HE-560 with a small cash top up on my side. Got a little tired of the HE-500 sig sound, decided to try the HE-560.....an opportunity presented itself and I went for it. Retained the Focus pads from the HE500 and swapped them since the pads on the trader's HE560 had a small tear. The 4kHz peak may bother some, but I have no issue with it, pretty good soundstage, nice and tight bass presence, good mids though female vocals may sound a tad harsh at time, nice sparkly highs (NOT sibilant at all). Tried gaming with this can and positional sound is pretty good, though NOT as good as, say, my budget ATH-AD700X which is airier and pretty spot on positional sound but pretty anemic bass, though for music, it's obvious the HE560 trumps it.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 26, 2016)

I forgot I was supposed to review my AKG k7XX's Ruby Red's when I got them (@BumbleBee ordered me too ).  Well, get ready for a review I suppose.  These are a full 3 months broken in (at least) and just underwent their first hand washing, which I will cover in my review as an interesting aside:

Product Link:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-akg-k7xx-red-edition

I bought into the first drop, the first 1500.  I got shipped number 1787 though as the second drop got launched shortly thereafter and aparently if you weren't guaranteed a number, they shipped you whatever they had made at the time.  Oh well, it's pretty aparent these aren't quite so "limited" as one would hope for, but no biggie.  I bought for the sound first and foremost: 

About sound, we really should cover what kind of sound I like before doing a proper review.  After all, I assume what sounds good to my ears might sound horrible to yours.  I'm a solid state guy mostly, and like sound that many people would describe as "overly analytical."  I like things to bring out every detail in the game I'm playing, for example.  I don't listen to much music so this may bias me, as I'm sure bringing out every minute detail (even bad ones) doesn't always benefit a recording, especially something like an MP3.

I will now list headphones I have tried, in order of least favorite to favorite (with a brief list of pros and cons).  They are all open backs, I like that.

1.)  Sennheiser HD598 (Sound felt like it was missing some detail...  don't know how else to describe it (I'm new at this game), but was "acceptable."  Insanely comfortable though, best of the bunch)
2.)  Philips SHP9500 (Second best sound, still the best bang for the buck as these can be had VERY CHEAPLY.  My only complaint is the bass is a bit...  blurred?  Muddy?  Something.  Vocals and treble is excellent however.  Their earpads are a bit scratchy:  comfort is not perfect but is ok for the money)
3.)  AKG K7XX Ruby Red Edition  This review will cover these.  (In short for this table, spoiler alert, best overall satisfaction yet, best sound quality, second best comfort losing only to the insanely comfortable Sennheisers above)

Based on the above, you can guess what I have to say of these headphones.  I like them, a lot.  They fit my sound signature I like to a tee.  I can say that these headphones (the AKG's) are very analytical.  Almost too much so, as what little music I do listen to is all MP3's, and now I can't stand it.   You may/may not like this, so judge accordingly.  I love it.

Speaking of the sound, these really do benefit from a decent amp (the other two headphones I tried honestly didn't care much).  I initially used these with my SMSL SD793-II DAC/amp combo unit and thought them to be quite good, but not beating my Phillips Treble response.  I found the Treble and vocal section oddly weak and lacking in detail and could not find this in any other reviews.  It turned out to be a fluke with my cheapo amps ability to drive these AKGs.  Although they weigh in 62 Ohms on the spec sheet, some enterprising people online told me that certain ranges sometimes require far more power.  The ones that get hit by this the most are the bass, and the high end treble.  Sensing this may be my problem (I'm not a bass head so I didn't really notice the first part), I switched my amp for a American made (and actually fairly affordable!) Schiit Magni 2.  I find Schiit to be an awesome company for someone looking for a decent headphone amp on a budget, and can fully reccomend the Schiit Magni 2.  (They also have tube amps if that's your thing, but I prefer solid state as you probably already guessed).  I hooked the Magni 2 to my SMSL's unamped RCA outputs and immediately, the SMSL DAC and Schiit amp combo brought these to life, firmly beating the cheapo (but still a great value!)  Phillips SHP9500s in even it's strong spot:  Vocals.  It was like a night and day difference.  Inspired, I later bought a Schiit Modi 2 Uber to function as my DAC.  While I can also reccomend that unit totally for the money, it was not the night and day difference the amp was.  I guess the SMSL was just underpowered for the job, and it showed.

The sound itself is what I would describe as mostly neutral (some people call the bass weak, I don't think it is really) and true to life sound.  As I said, "analytical."  I like that.

Off the topic of the neccestiy of amps and my shilling for Schiit audio, I will cover some things I don't like so much about these headphones, as the sound signature basically fits me to a tee and I can't say a bad thing about it there.

Cleaning:  These "memory foam" pads are comfortable, but whatever "velour" they use is both insanely comfortable, and insanely able to suck all the dandruf off my poor head given about 3 months.  I just went through my first cleaning of these, as a replacement kit by the way, will set you back about $120 after shipping from europe...  yep, I got quoted that.  $50 per earpad plus SH.  Not wanting to pay for a new pair of headphones just to get a replacement ear pad, I went to hand washing as per the instructions.  This is effective, but time consuming.  The memory foam is like a sponge and will absorb an insane amount of water just to irritate you.  If I had not resorted to a blow dryer, I imagine these would've taken well over 24 hours to dry out.  Fortunately, they responded to the blow dryer well and showed no signs of damage to the pads by doing so.  Your milage may vary depending on the intensity of your blow dryer, use common sense.

Cord:  The cord that comes with these headphones is way, way too long and coils itself up like a snake on speed if you try to organize it.  I don't know why, but it's the most self-twisting cord I have ever encountered.  Could be a fluke of mine I suppose, but regardless, I reccomend you order this and make your life easier if you are near your amp.  It is quality, doesn't twist up easily, is braided, and I couldn't be happier:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KALQQJI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

So, tl;dr time:  I like anaylytical sound, do mostly gaming.  Love the AKG K7xx's as they fit that perfectly, present a mostly neutral sound in a analytical fashion (My kind of sound being a gamer largely),  They do need a decent amp despite the low average ohm rating, and they do need occasionally, slightly harder than normal cleaning.  Other than that, they are wonderful sounding headphones, and insanely comfortable.

Now if AKG could just figure out how to sell their replacement earpads to less than half the headphones value, and I'd be throwing them some more money. 

Thanks for reading.  Here's my ghetto-audiophile (hey, I ain't rich, this is all I can afford!) setup, with and without my headphones.  The table looks like shit but it's an antique that cats have attacked for years (not with pee thankfully) and is now being lovingly protected in my room, be nice to it.   Also, yes, that is a VHS VCR.  Super-VHS mind you.  I convert VHS tapes in my spare time to supplement my income, lol.


----------



## Dethroy (Jun 26, 2016)

Awesome review @R-T-B 

You should've tried the Sennheiser with your new beloved Schiit Magni 2. These headphones benefit greatly from a good amp despite what some reviews claim. They are very analytical and revealing as well (no fatigue though) but still manage to sound musical at the same time. It's wide soundstage, good positioning plus the precise bass make it the perfect gaming headphone imho. That's why I love 'em. They sound awesome no matter what you throw at 'em - be it music, movies or games.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 26, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Awesome review @R-T-B
> 
> You should've tried the Sennheiser with your new beloved Schiit Magni 2. These headphones benefit greatly from a good amp despite what some reviews claim. They are very analytical and revealing as well but still manage to sound musical at the same time. It's wide soundstage, good positioning plus the precise bass make it the perfect gaming headphone imho. That's why I love 'em. They sound awesome no matter what you throw at 'em - be it music, movies or games.



Yeah, I think my old amp may have clouded my former reviews, good to note that as well. 

Actually, amp strength would make sense for that general "lack of detail" as my fave headphones at that time (the Phillips) were very easy to drive.  32 ohm.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jun 28, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Yeah, I think my old amp may have clouded my former reviews, good to note that as well.
> 
> Actually, amp strength would make sense for that general "lack of detail" as my fave headphones at that time (the Phillips) were very easy to drive.  32 ohm.


Agreed, feeding the can from a decent headphone amp + decent source may actually alter your opinion of the can. I had the HE500 which sounded pretty average compared to the HE400i which sounded pretty good on my old Geek Pulse Standard. I'd then gotten a Gustard X12/H10 stack and suddenly, the HE500 sounded more transparent and had better clarity compared to the HE400i. First time a change in source gear totally altered my opinion of a can. ....


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 7, 2017)

It's been a while since I'd gotten anything new, but recently, a local guy had put up his MD HD6XX for sale at a pretty decent price, so I snagged it. 




I plan to compare this much lauded can against a select few over the weekend, that is, IF I don't get interrupted (nothing spoils the mood better than work.....or emergency at work). Anyway, it's been a while since I chilled with my audio gear, this latest purchase gives me an excuse to brush the dust off some of my cans and just.........chill.


----------



## Saidrex (Oct 8, 2017)

Can anyone recommend decent headphones for a budget around 30£/30€?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2017)

In my experience there are no 'decent' gaming headphones at that tier, only passable ones. For something decent youd be looking at at least £60-70 but guaranteed that money will buy you a hell of a lot of headphones for your money

Give these a try and see what you think -- Its just a little over your budget but Kingston headsets have been pretty good as of late.


----------



## Saidrex (Oct 8, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> In my experience there are no 'decent' gaming headphones at that tier, only passable ones. For something decent youd be looking at at least £60-70 but guaranteed that money will buy you a hell of a lot of headphones for your money
> 
> Give these a try and see what you think -- Its just a little over your budget but Kingston headsets have been pretty good as of late.



mostly worried about not liking the sound quality on these. lol.


----------



## R00kie (Oct 8, 2017)

You especially won’t like them on the cheaper ones.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2017)

Saidrex said:


> mostly worried about not liking the sound quality on these. lol.



Hence why i said to up your budget. think of it as an investment.


----------



## Saidrex (Oct 8, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hence why i said to up your budget. think of it as an investment.



Could https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00JJNQG98/?tag=tec053-21 these be better? little more expensive but look better quality


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2017)

Saidrex said:


> Could https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00JJNQG98/?tag=tec053-21 these be better? little more expensive but look better quality



First gen Kingston Hyper X Cloud headphones were very very very highly praised back in the day.


----------



## Saidrex (Oct 8, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> First gen Kingston Hyper X Cloud headphones were very very very highly praised back in the day.



gonna go with these then  over my budget but knowing my luck with always trying to cheapen out on things....  thank you very much


----------



## Saidrex (Oct 8, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> First gen Kingston Hyper X Cloud headphones were very very very highly praised back in the day.



I'm so indecisive. Now started looking at HyperX Cloud II. is the extra cost worth going from Cloud to Cloud 2?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2017)

Saidrex said:


> I'm so indecisive. Now started looking at HyperX Cloud II. is the extra cost worth going from Cloud to Cloud 2?



Do it and come back and tell us about it


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 8, 2017)

If you want an option in between your preferred pricing and the above suggested Saidrex, take a look at these.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HVLUR18/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> If you want an option in between your preferred pricing and the above suggested Saidrex, take a look at these.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HVLUR18/?tag=tec053-21



I would also state there is no mic on these so if you need to factor in the cost of either a V-Moda BoomPro or an Antlion Audio ModMic.

I have both of these and prefer the modmic though I think i either have the V2 or V3 version... Very good peices of kit


----------



## Saidrex (Oct 8, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> If you want an option in between your preferred pricing and the above suggested Saidrex, take a look at these.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HVLUR18/?tag=tec053-21



thank you, will take a look.



FreedomEclipse said:


> I would also state there is no mic on these so if you need to factor in the cost of either a V-Moda BoomPro or an Antlion Audio ModMic.
> 
> I have both of these and prefer the modmic though I think i either have the V2 or V3 version... Very good peices of kit



i have no need for a mic rn, i usually hate built in mics for their quality anyway. lol. that's why liked that HyperX Clouds have detachable mic, a very nice feature. Thank you for options for mics too, when i need one deff will take a look at these


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 8, 2017)

Saidrex said:


> ...i have no need for a mic rn, i usually hate built in mics for their quality anyway.


Then don't even look at headsets, especially in lower price ranges, because you'll only get lesser sound quality.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2017)

I am still rocking a first gen Astro A40's. I ditched the mix amp cause its a POS and started having issues with the volume nob. I went with a 4 pole to Y splitter to my onboard audio and I must say, its a night and day difference audio and mic quality.


----------



## Saidrex (Oct 10, 2017)

Well.... in the end i went with HyperX Cloud headpones and i'm not sure how i feel about them. After a day of using them not entirelly happy with them, sound is kinda off. Maybe just how it feels with over ears headphones, haven't used to them. With my old headpones all sounds were kinda softer, more pleasant sounding... with HyperX cloud they are kinda sharper and it really bothers me and it seems my old ones had better sound quality even tho they were some 30$ off-brand. lol. Just overall rn feeling like my old ones were much better. Oh well ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 10, 2017)

Saidrex said:


> Well.... in the end i went with HyperX Cloud headpones and i'm not sure how i feel about them. After a day of using them not entirelly happy with them, sound is kinda off. Maybe just how it feels with over ears headphones, haven't used to them. With my old headpones all sounds were kinda softer, more pleasant sounding... with HyperX cloud they are kinda sharper and it really bothers me and it seems my old ones had better sound quality even tho they were some 30$ off-brand. lol. Just overall rn feeling like my old ones were much better. Oh well ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



some headphones sound better after you give them some 'burn in' time.


----------



## Saidrex (Oct 10, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> some headphones sound better after you give them some 'burn in' time.



I'm hoping so. Gotta say i'm impressed with overall presentation of headphones, such fancy packaging and so much extras, quality of headphones seem very nice. Very impressive.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 10, 2017)

Depending on what you're sensitive to, you might try to use an EQ to adjust the treble down a bit. Not sure if the HyperX comes with software that includes an EQ, many headsets do though and while it isn't necessary can come with extra features (many of which can be total garbage to the final audio output).

I prefer to use *EqualizerAPO* + *PeaceUI* and a 32-band EQ that I tune, works pretty damn well. You can just edit the EQ text file for EQAPO and not use a GUI, or use a different GUI solution for the EQ. There are other options, this one I have used for years because it just works, is very easy to manage/maintain and is lightweight.

Also if you go the EQAPO route, select the correct audio output devices, you don't have to reboot.

Rather, start up CMD as administrator and run the commands:

net stop audiosrv
net start audiosrv

That'll restart the audio service, which should let EQAPO to modify the sound ouptut of your audio devices. By taking the time to tune the EQ, you can make some noticable changes to the overall sound. I usually use it to emphasize bass for music and movies, and emphasize mid/lower treble for games (if I'm playing anything competitively which is rare anymore). But even with an EQ you won't make a bad pair of headphones or headset sound good, but you might make it more tolerable.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 10, 2017)

Saidrex said:


> Well.... in the end i went with HyperX Cloud headpones and i'm not sure how i feel about them. After a day of using them not entirelly happy with them, sound is kinda off.


Actually those are headsets, not headphones, and like I said, the money they spend on the mic detracts from what they put into the driver sound quality.

As far as burn in goes, it's best done on moderate music at moderate volumes, though sometimes it only changes the emphasis of the sound, not the staging or quality. Really depends what kind of drivers you're starting with. The stiffer drivers need to loosen up some, and they can change quite a bit in sound after broken in thoroughly.


----------



## Saidrex (Oct 10, 2017)

Kursah said:


> Depending on what you're sensitive to, you might try to use an EQ to adjust the treble down a bit. Not sure if the HyperX comes with software that includes an EQ, many headsets do though and while it isn't necessary can come with extra features (many of which can be total garbage to the final audio output).
> 
> I prefer to use *EqualizerAPO* + *PeaceUI* and a 32-band EQ that I tune, works pretty damn well. You can just edit the EQ text file for EQAPO and not use a GUI, or use a different GUI solution for the EQ. There are other options, this one I have used for years because it just works, is very easy to manage/maintain and is lightweight.
> 
> ...



thank so much. I was thinking about trying to look up something like this, this makes things so much easier. 

I'm weird when it comes to headphones, took me long time to find my previous ones that didn't sound "unpleasant" for my ears and sound quality seemed nice. But after long use they fell apart and they were off-brand so i can't even identify them to find same or similar ones. lol. Knew it would be hit and miss with new headphones but hopefully after longer use and little tuning up problem will be solved. Right know all sounds feel so sharp, playing Mad Max and makes my heart race every time i use nitro and hear that sharp wooshing sound   Thanks again, sorry for the rant


----------



## Kursah (Oct 10, 2017)

No worries, hopefully it helps you better enjoy your new cans! Keep us posted.


----------



## Saidrex (Oct 10, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> Actually those are headsets, not headphones, and like I said, the money they spend on the mic detracts from what they put into the driver sound quality.
> 
> As far as burn in goes, it's best done on moderate music at moderate volumes, though sometimes it only changes the emphasis of the sound, not the staging or quality. Really depends what kind of drivers you're starting with. The stiffer drivers need to loosen up some, and they can change quite a bit in sound after broken in thoroughly.



yeaaah, but i just didn't want to get into it too much, because i always become obsessive and undecisive. If i would try to choose perfect ones for me and my budget it would turn into 2 month research and sleepless nights  

Gonna give these a shot, it's not permanent anyway, in the future planning to get good speakers anyway when i have place for them.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 10, 2017)

Saidrex said:


> yeaaah, but i just didn't want to get into it too much, because i always become obsessive and undecisive. If i would try to choose perfect ones for me and my budget it would turn into 2 month research and sleepless nights
> 
> Gonna give these a shot, it's not permanent anyway, in the future planning to get good speakers anyway when i have place for them.



There's nothing wrong with waiting and taking your time to make an informed decision to be happier with the end result. In-fact I wholly support that option for those patient enough to take that road. Most of the headphone purchases I made weren't made lightly or quickly, many of those reviews are in the OP which dates back quite a few years now. 

Good headphones are always nice to have around, especially when you aren't in a situation or space where you can really use good speakers or often enough, or rather need some isolation. Whatever the reason may be, it doesn't hurt to take your time. Being impatient and wanting something now is a decision you can choose to make and did here, had you spent a couple months a more funds on a good pair of headphones, you might be quite a bit happier. Really you're the only one that can know if that'd be true or not. It is your wallet, and as long as you're fine with your purchasing methods and decisions, that's what matters!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 10, 2017)

You linked to EqualizerAPO again on the Peace UI link Kursah. Here ya go.
https://sourceforge.net/projects/peace-equalizer-apo-extension/


----------



## Kursah (Oct 10, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> You linked to EqualizerAPO agin on the Peace UI link Kursah. Here ya go.
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/peace-equalizer-apo-extension/



For shame...I had both pages open but totally half-assed that one, clearly I wasn't paying enough attention. Thanks!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 10, 2017)

Kursah said:


> For shame...I had both pages open but totally half-assed that one, clearly I wasn't paying enough attention. Thanks!


Hey, btw, I'm going to try EQ APO, and Peace, but was wondering something. Have you also tried the Room EQ Wizard UI that's still suggested on most articles talking about EQ APO, and if so, why did you choose Peace?


----------



## Kursah (Oct 11, 2017)

I was going to try Room EQ Wizard, but honestly I was so content with PeaceUI and it's simplistic way of allowing for semi-complex EQ curves..not spatial EQ as I don't need that. All I wanted was a simple EQ that I could setup and tune for 16-32-band profiles. Also I wanted the ability to easily maintain multiple profiles with something lightweight, PeaceUI nailed it for me. 

REQW seems more focused on adding a mic and tuning to the room, using spatial tuning...my Denon AVR does similar with it's built in AdyseeEQ (or similar). Fine for speakers, not needed for headphones so there's a lot of feature-set I'd never use. 

I primarily use headphones with my workstations and laptops and really didn't need a bunch of extra fluff and features that would sit idle. PeaceUI offered that experience without all the extras that REQW UI has. Not saying that stuff isn't useful, it is for many. Just not for me at this current juncture.

The EQAPO+Peace UI combo is effective, lightweight and easy as hell to manage. Can be installed and fired up quickly, tuning is instant, saving profiles and migrating them is a peace of cake. Now I'm so used to it, I don't feel a need to look for anything else in all honesty, it just works.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 11, 2017)

Yeah, agree, after watching a tutorial vid on Room EQ, and finding you have to register on a site just to DL it, and need a multi freq (vs voice) mic just to use some of the features that set it apart, I decided just to try Peace.

All I'm really looking for is a more advance EQ than Reakltek's built in one, and something that has enough bands to fine tune the freqs that my Beyer DT-770 Pros dip or extend on. I already got a hold of innerfidelity's freq respon chart on my cans, and from what I've read, their's are the most accurate.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 11, 2017)

Yep, too much hassle...I'll say Peace is far better than Realtek's EQ...even if you limited the bands to 8-12. Peace doesn't take much to learn, and is pretty easy to dial in IMHO. LMK what you think of it once you've had a chance to use it. I hope you'll agree with me that it works well for EQ needs. I used to prefer Creative's EQ...because it was effective. But Peace + EQAPO does a damn fine job and for free I cannot complain at all.

DT-770 Pro's are nice cans man, you got the 80's, 250's or 600's? 

I always wanted to try Beyers, but when I was almost sure to go with the 770's I snagged a deal on some used Denon D2000's instead, that I enjoyed the heck out of for a while....but are now collecting dust on the shelf until I finish rebuilding one of the earcup hinges, not broken yet...but I don't want to let them get that far. If I'd have just bought the Beyer's they'd probably still be going strong without any issues aside from replacing the pads. 

I loaded up one of the included EQ's that had 32-bands available, flattened the EQ, and then dialed it in with a night of tunes, videos and games. Made a couple of different versions for gaming and entertainment, and did the same for a couple other pairs of headphones I have laying around...I primarily use my AKG K553 Pro's these days, downgraded from some HiFi Man HE-400's, but gotta say the 553's have kept me happy for years now. Though I just was gifted some HiFi Man HE350 Massdrop Editions I'm super stoked to fire up...when the wife won't shoot me for the sound leak from the open back design lol.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 11, 2017)

Yeah I'm really liking it. Only had a couple of snaggles, one of which was my fault. Here I was wondering why I heard no difference. Then I realized I selected Realtek Digital Output instead of Realtek Digital Output(Optical) when installing it. Needless to say it was a Homer moment, DOH!

The only other confusing thing was why on Earth Set 4 would not show all it's bands. Then I discovered by hovering around with the mouse and looking at the tooltips you have to add them in one at a time with little + tab at the end of the Gain bar.

Oddly enough though, when I adjusted the EQ according to InnerFidelity's frequency response curve for the DT-770 Pro, which showed a 7.5db dip at 80Hz, 12.5db dip at 5k, and 10db rise at 9k, it sounded worse at the high end.

Maybe it's that I'm listening to compressed music, or that they tested a different model of DT-770 Pro, but I could only confirm that boosting 80Hz sounded better. I also boosted 200Hz a bit, because a couple other charts showed it dipping there at 5db. I only boosted it 3db though.

This setting also just happens to work very well for my Jamos speaker set too. The cans I'm using are the 80 OHm version, and I'm so glad I was able to find them on sale at Guitar Center. They are by far the most popular model of the 770s, and have more bass.

At 59 my hearing is going though. In tinnitus tests I can only hear up to 12,000 Hz. Maybe it's God's way of protecting us from the stress of high shrill noises when we get older LOL. They say excess stress takes years off your life. It's strange though that at all other frequencies, save for very low ones, I'm pretty good at pinpointing subtle differences.

Thanks for the heads up on these. They are indeed far better than Realtek's crappy built-in EQ. I couldn't resist sampling it with Tom Petty's Anthology: Through The Years album on Spotify. He was quite a loved and talented artist, and one I'll definitely miss. I'd forgotten how many top ten hits he had, and even some that aren't are true classics.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 11, 2017)

LOL I learned the hard way with the wrong audio device selection too, its one of those mistakes you'll only make once. Mine was actually after I swapped out my Denon AVR (donated to the entertainment center) and started using my Aune T1 (first gen) DAC/Amp. I forgot to swap devices...had a "duh" moment for like 10-15 minutes before I remembered WTF I needed to do. I had been running EQAPO for a while during that time...but had totally forgot I had set up the EQ. That qualifies for a DOH! moment right? 

I listen to compressed music too, mostly 192-320K or VBR, not a lot of uncompressed in my collection. I tried adjusting my EQ like you were, didn't quite work out for me either...not sure if it's because I have hearing loss (likely) or have different preferences (likely) or whatever, but I just tune to what sounds best to me at the time of tuning with what I got...and that generally differs from what I've tried from other's measurements and suggestions. Takes a while, but then I pretty much forget I'm running an EQ unless for some reason EQAPO doesn't load...which is quite rare, not sure the last time it happened...but it has.

If you ever run into the issue, re-run the EQ APO Configurator, re-select your audio device, run the CMD commands to restart the audio service (net stop audiosrv   and   net start audiosrv), and you should be set. I've probably had to do that half a dozen times over the past several years.

Glad you enjoy it man! I hope more folks get on-board with using it if they aren't, really effective way to change one's audio experience quick and free. 

Tom Petty will be greatly missed and may he forever rock on. Had to fire up a few songs too now that you mention it.


----------



## purplekaycee (Oct 11, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> In my experience there are no 'decent' gaming headphones at that tier, only passable ones. For something decent youd be looking at at least £60-70 but guaranteed that money will buy you a hell of a lot of headphones for your money
> 
> Give these a try and see what you think -- Its just a little over your budget but Kingston headsets have been pretty good as of late.


What am really worried about bus the longevity of these headphones. How long they would last .The last headphone I bought was a beats headphone and it snapped broken on it's head not long after.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2017)

purplekaycee said:


> What am really worried about bus the longevity of these headphones. How long they would last .The last headphone I bought was a beats headphone and it snapped broken on it's head not long after.



The whole thing about beats is they are a scam. Kingston are the real McCoy. 

Coincidentally, these Kingstons are a rebadge of headphones made my Qpad (qpad qh-90)


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Kursah said:


> I always wanted to try Beyers, but when I was almost sure to go with the 770's I snagged a deal on some used Denon D2000's instead, that I enjoyed the heck out of for a while....but are now collecting dust on the shelf until I finish rebuilding one of the earcup hinges, not broken yet...but I don't want to let them get that far. If I'd have just bought the Beyer's they'd probably still be going strong without any issues aside from replacing the pads.


I think the only way to 'fix' torn/flaky headband and broken hinges on the Denons is to buy a spoiled unit (shorted/dead drivers) and cannibalize the parts. This can be quite an ordeal since finding and buying spoiled ones are pretty rare and won't be exactly cheap either, but there's no where around it I'm afraid.

When I got mine, it occurred to me that should something happen to the cables, especially if they're near the cups, I'd be in a world of hurt. So, I'd have to find someone to fix that potential issue for me, sure I can do a ghetto job of it, but I'd prefer something more professional. I went and had both my D7k and D2k modded with HiFiMan SMC connectors by a pro, even had the original D7k cable fitted with plugs so I can play around with cables. Even bought a Balanced XLR cable with SMC plugs so I can use it on my Denons and HiFiman's (HE-4 and HE560). The Denon D2k, D5k and D7k really do deserve this 'makeover' since they're beautiful cans, and are becoming rarer and rarer as the years past.  Below are pics of my D7k and D2k after the mod (my actual cans, not standard pics gleaned off the net), I love these badboys and use them from time to time....


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 24, 2017)

Couldn't help myself when a brand new and sealed iFi Micro iDSD Black Label (only three days since it was purchased) became available in a local forum garage section (could never walk away from a good deal). Snagged it and I'm not disappointed with it, very capable DAC section and a very powerful amp section (can even drive a HE6!!!). My Oppo HA1 and Gustard X12 have Sabre 9018 DAC in 'em, but the iDSD has dual core Burr Brown, so I suppose I'd be getting a slightly different sound from it vs the Sabre's in my other head amps.


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 21, 2017)

Bought a set of relatively cheap 4pin Balanced XLR cable for the HD6XX, I can use it on my Oppo HA1, and my regular 6.3mm output ports on my other DAC stack/combo. 




In the pic below, I have it hooked up to my iFi Micro iDSD with a 4pin XLR (female) to SE 6.3mm adapter.





The HD6XX surprised the heck outta me, very good tight bass, mildly recessed mids perhaps and great sparkling highs. Good separation and imaging, though soundstage is narrower than what I'd expected, certainly not as wide as the DT990 Premium (which isn't that wide in the first place). It compares well even against the likes of the HE560 and ATH-R70x.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 17, 2018)

My max budget is 400 USD, looking to upgrade my headphones which are the HD650, going to sell them for around $150-$190 to help cover costs of my next purchase. I think I would like to go a step up, or something with a bigger sound stage myself. Music I listen to:  EDM, Trance, and I prefer very clear vocals.

AMP:  Magni 3  DAC:  Modi 2

Any recommendations?


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 17, 2018)

Maybe a used set of HiFiMAN HE-560s with better pads. Better bass, better midrange, but only a little better imaging. 
HD800S is also better on all accounts but is also probably too pricey.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 17, 2018)

Frederik S said:


> Maybe a used set of HiFiMAN HE-560s with better pads. Better bass, better midrange, but only a little better imaging.
> HD800S is also better on all accounts but is also probably too pricey.



Those are both out of my price range, $400 USD. Thanks for trying though. ^^


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 17, 2018)

HE-560s used is about 350. You can also get Sennheiser HD660S used for about that.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 17, 2018)

Frederik S said:


> HE-560s used is about 350. You can also get Sennheiser HD660S used for about that.



I got some Sennheiser HD700 used for $280. I heard they are a little bright, but I might get a tube amp someday to tame it down some.

Now if I can sell my HD650 for around $170, I will come out ok.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey guys, question

NZXT headphone puck would look awesome on the front of my white fractal R5 case - but the front panels plastic not metal (my headphones fold flat, so for storage/charging it's a perfect location)

anyone got ideas for a similar headphone puck that doesnt use magnets, or an alternative way to mount the NZXT one?


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 18, 2018)

Mussels said:


> Hey guys, question
> 
> NZXT headphone puck would look awesome on the front of my white fractal R5 case - but the front panels plastic not metal (my headphones fold flat, so for storage/charging it's a perfect location)
> 
> anyone got ideas for a similar headphone puck that doesnt use magnets, or an alternative way to mount the NZXT one?



I use both of these, they both use 3M Sticky stuff. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wall-Holde...151330?hash=item1a3cbcbb22:g:nVcAAOSwY~laMMB9

and 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-...hash=item3afb67990b:m:m6gVWYT42zjg0OlhPd617mQ


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2018)

cheap, would work... IMO would look terrible 


i'll look up similar designs tho, thanks for the headstart


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 18, 2018)

Mussels said:


> cheap, would work... IMO would look terrible
> 
> 
> i'll look up similar designs tho, thanks for the headstart



I have 5 of the red circle looking ones hanging on my walls in my bedroom, and a cheap $50 or under headphone on each one... this hobby got addicting early on... I'm good now though


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I have 5 of the red circle looking ones hanging on my walls in my bedroom, and a cheap $50 or under headphone on each one... this hobby got addicting early on... I'm good now though



i had some command/3M hooks around the house, they hold the headphones just fine on the wall... now to find one that doesnt 'hook' into the fabric head rest and i'm set

(and if i find one the right shape/size etc i'll just stick that on the front of the case and call it a day)


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 18, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I got some Sennheiser HD700 used for $280. I heard they are a little bright, but I might get a tube amp someday to tame it down some.
> 
> Now if I can sell my HD650 for around $170, I will come out ok.


Bargain!


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 18, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I have 5 of the red circle looking ones hanging on my walls in my bedroom, and a cheap $50 or under headphone on each one... this hobby got addicting early on... I'm good now though


5 headphones and you called it quits? You quitter! Just kidding. I have a fair bit more and I don't see myself quitting anytime soon...


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 18, 2018)

GamerGuy said:


> 5 headphones and you called it quits? You quitter! Just kidding. I have a fair bit more and I don't see myself quitting anytime soon...



What is your favorite headphone so far for EDM/Trance music when you want to just have fun at home on a nice desktop setup?


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 21, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> What is your favorite headphone so far for EDM/Trance music when you want to just have fun at home on a nice desktop setup?


Kinda hard for me to answer that as I don't do EDM/Trance, but for bassier music, I like to use my Denon AH-D2000 or AH-D7000, and (this would surprise you) my Grado GS1000i. The Denons have this nice bass extension with decent mid bass slam (to me anyway), but there's something sublime about the bass on the GS1000i that I can't put into woods. I do have a Klipsch Image One BT which is my bassiest can, but its just way too boomy.


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 21, 2018)

love my Razer Tiamat 7.1 v2 however they need a good sound card I have best results with XONAR DSX also very good with SBZ however I like DSX more . They are pure gaming set but damn powerful and loud excellent surround positioning however not so good when plugged in with on board Realtek HD then they sound  somewhat hollow not as rich and powerful like on DSX .


----------



## Aceman.au (Jul 2, 2018)

Note: I have just returned this headset under warranty for the 2nd time this year. The first one lasted 3 months, this one lasted around 4-5 months.

Here is my honest *amateur *review of the

Sennheiser GSP 350 7.1 Gaming Headset:

_Pros:_

Comfortable
Excellent Sound Quality
Excellent microphone quality
Mic boom is sturdy and easy to move
Microphone mutes when in upright position (this is very handy)
Good highs and lows
Decent price for performance
Software is easy to use
Volume is adjustable with a knob on the headset, good for when some ass on Facebook posts an ear rape video.
_Cons:_

Bass is extremely weak, even when in 7.1
Microphone appears subject to total failure after prolonged use (e.g. Recording a video)
Microphone stops functioning in games when you want to get into 7.1 mode.
Software lacks depth of options and customization and lacks any description on what the options do.
Software options (side tone and noise reduction) appear to come and go at random unrelated intervals, it appears connected to when certain software is open and closed.
There is a mode toggle switch on the cord which splits the headset cord into two separate cords. This is easily overcome by the software provided and was not needed.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2018)

Forgot about this thread

Updated to Corsaid Void Pro SE as my primary headphones, with Corsair Void (original) for my second PC

Bit weird as the Pro has much less bass/worse sounding for music, but fantastic spatial sound for gaming


----------



## Aceman.au (Jul 2, 2018)

Mussels said:


> Forgot about this thread
> 
> Updated to Corsaid Void Pro SE as my primary headphones, with Corsair Void (original) for my second PC
> 
> Bit weird as the Pro has much less bass/worse sounding for music, but fantastic spatial sound for gaming



Yeah I got phone call from a guy who was processing my warranty for my Senneheiser headset (see post above yours) and he recommended the Corsair Void Pro as well. But I'm hesitant to go with it. Is there anything else you could recommend to a regular old gaming idiot like me? I play Overwatch, Eve Online, Star Citizen, Diablo 3 and many others.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2018)

Aceman.au said:


> Yeah I got phone call from a guy who was processing my warranty for my Senneheiser headset (see post above yours) and he recommended the Corsair Void Pro as well. But I'm hesitant to go with it. Is there anything else you could recommend to a regular old gaming idiot like me? I play Overwatch, Eve Online, Star Citizen, Diablo 3 and many others.



The original void has a static/whining issue when the mic is active, which makes me not want to recommend it despite the awesome sound

void pro is lighter, has reduced/removed the whining issue, and has some serious noise isolation - you dont hear the world around you when gaming.

I got mine for $90Au and am quite happy with them, but they're definitely gaming oriented instead of music oriented.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 2, 2018)

Aceman.au said:


> Yeah I got phone call from a guy who was processing my warranty for my Senneheiser headset (see post above yours) and he recommended the Corsair Void Pro as well. But I'm hesitant to go with it. Is there anything else you could recommend to a regular old gaming idiot like me? I play Overwatch, Eve Online, Star Citizen, Diablo 3 and many others.



Philips SHP-9500 and Fiio K1 dac/amp and massdrop modmic is my go to gaming setup. but those items might be hard to get outside the USA, not sure.  I 'd stay away from corsair headsets though... maybe if you absolutely must get a headset...

https://www.amazon.com.au/Corsair-H...30508847&sr=8-2&keywords=corsair+headset&th=1

those look better than the Void's imo, you prob want a seperate dac/amp like the fiio k1 or dragonfly black to power them though.


----------



## Aceman.au (Jul 2, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Philips SHP-9500 and Fiio K1 dac/amp and massdrop modmic is my go to gaming setup. but those items might be hard to get outside the USA, not sure.  I 'd stay away from corsair headsets though... maybe if you absolutely must get a headset...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com.au/Corsair-HS50-Headset-Certified-Headphones/dp/B0764MRM33/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1530508847&sr=8-2&keywords=corsair+headset&th=1
> 
> those look better than the Void's imo, you prob want a seperate dac/amp like the fiio k1 or dragonfly black to power them though.



Can't afford a DAC but I have quite a larger budget then what the Void is worth and can spring for something a bit more expensive. 

I'm leaning towards an ASUS Rog Strix Fusion 300.



Mussels said:


> The original void has a static/whining issue when the mic is active, which makes me not want to recommend it despite the awesome sound
> 
> void pro is lighter, has reduced/removed the whining issue, and has some serious noise isolation - you dont hear the world around you when gaming.
> 
> I got mine for $90Au and am quite happy with them, but they're definitely gaming oriented instead of music oriented.



 Yeah I'm looking for something that can get the best of both worlds. My budget is a little higher than that. My store credit will be either $189 or $199.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 2, 2018)

Aceman.au said:


> Can't afford a DAC but I have quite a larger budget then what the Void is worth and can spring for something a bit more expensive.
> 
> I'm leaning towards an ASUS Rog Strix Fusion 300.
> 
> ...



ASUS Rog Strix Fusion 300  - I was just reading up on this, it looks decent, and has decent reviews.  Go for it mate!


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm an astro fanboy personally. I've got a set of A40s and just got a set of A50s. I wanted to let my wife use the mixamp from the A40s with her corsair Void Pro. Anybody have any experience with doing that? I can't seem to get the mic on the Void to work with the mixamp. If you yell really loud into it, it registers the input, but normal voice levels don't get picked up at all.


----------



## mohammed2006 (Aug 16, 2018)

after trying nearly every solution i can tell you that Sony TA-ZH1ES  is on different level i connected to the pc though usb the pc output is 32bit 384000hZ i use it with z1r
https://www.sony.com/electronics/audio-components/ta-zh1es


----------



## Kursah (Aug 16, 2018)

Damn, for 2-grand I'd hope it's amazing!  

I'm still running my first gen Aune T1. The extra tube it came with just burnt out, and I'm now using the OE 6922 tube it came with. Still sounds great and driving my AKG K553 Pro's like a champ!


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 11, 2018)

I'd always been intrigued by the hybrid headphone from ENIGMAcoustics, their Dharma D1000 combines both dynamic and estat (Electret) drivers......I only know of AKG's K340 being the other hybrid (admittedly, there may be others I'm not aware of). Anyway, when a used but in near mint D1000 showed up for sale in the local audio forum, needless to say I snagged it. Even on eBay, one can find a used one for well clear of 1k USD, I managed to snag mine at about 653USD (converted from local $).

I was surprised by the sound, many said it lacked bass, it certainly has more bass than the HD800 and K812, it has a nice mid bass thump.....not crazy level mind you, just enough that bass doesn't muddy mids. Very clear and transparent with wide soundstage (NOT as wide as the HD800, similar to the K812) with good imaging (great for gaming actually). In fact, after listening to the D1000, the HD6XX sounded a little veiled to me. Anyway, a pic of the badboy....oh yeah, since it shares the same plugs as the HD800, I'm able to use the 3rd party 4 pin XLR Balanced cable on the D1000 (I'd gotten the Balanced cable for my HD800).


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2019)

Ordered some NVX XRE100A angled pads for my JVC HA-RX700's as I pulled them back off the shelf recently. The current non-angled HM5 pads are decent, but due to the HARX 700's design and movement limitaitons, they just don't provide a good enough seal all the time which can make them sound quite different with movement and fitment.

I have been mulling doing this pad replacement for the past 4-5 years, as evident by this Head-Fi thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jvc-ha-rx700-mods.435809/page-16

I picked up the pads from Sonic Electronix rather than the MFG because shipping was about 2 weeks faster and free: https://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_66627_NVX-XRE100A.html

Either rate, I'll try to remember to post up info when I get a chance. It all came about because of a recent post in that Head-Fi thread about modding the 700's for removable cables...which I may also do at some point (not this day, week or month however). But the guy did a pretty solid job and shared some great pictures.

I also updated the EqualizerAPO and PeaceUI on my main W10 PC recently and decided to re-tune my EQ's and keep an eye on the distortion graph. I don't check the box to let it auto adjust, because it'll go all the way to -30 at times, and never come back up. Seems like it might still be buggy, or more likely, my ears are more accepting of distortion than I realize. 

Either rate, I was really able to tweak a little further, and achieve a smoother deeper sub-bass while keeping some punch in the mid bass, without losing detail or clarity in the mids and hi's. I really feel like I was able to achieve more with the newer versions than I had been in the past. Could be that I just "got it" this time around, or that they've made some improvements that were well worth updating to.

Another thing that happened a while back, not sure I mentioned or not, but the extra tube that originally shipped with my Aune T1 (mk1) finally bit the bucket, no noise and the tube would get crazy hot. So I'm back to the stock tube that I never recall ever using and think the guy I bought this DAC/AMP combo from barely used. Debating picking up another tube, as I'd like to have a spare...not sure what I want to get. I'm actually quite happy with the stock tube + EQ-ing. So I may just go for that option for another spare. Replacing the other tube is going to be more costly, at least last I'd looked into it, they were pushing $100... not something I need for an audible difference I didn't really perceive as being worth that kinda cash.

Once I get my HARX700's done and cleaned up, I may tackle the hinge on my D2000's Seeing you can't buy the parts anymore, I might as well fix mine before they fully break. I haven't used them in years, but doubt I'll get rid of them any day soon. Though I am thinking about parting with my DX3's and maybe my spare AKG K553 Pro's (still boxed and sealed). Since I have spare pads for my current K553's, and the original pads and the headphones overall are really holding up well, and also sound even more amazing with the recent EQ updates/upgrades, they'll be staying at my current main HP position. We'll see if the angled pads on the 700's change that or not.



Edit: The pads showed up today by surprise. They were super easy to install on the HARX700 and are not only more comfy than the Brainwavs HM5 pads, but the angled design also lends to overall better sound and a much much better seal. Bass seems cleaner, I actually had to back off the EQ on the top end a little as it was almost too much with the front of the driver closer to my ears. Even the stock pads were angled a little bit iirc (it's been years since the stock pads fell apart so I may be wrong). Either rate, so far, I'm pretty happy with the $25 investment in my 10 y/o HA-RX 700's. The thicker overall pad also means I can back off the tension for a good seal, making them overall more comfortable and lighter on my head. Going to have to spend some time to make sure I'm not in honeymoon/placebo mode...but so far so good!


----------



## Mittenz (Mar 2, 2019)

DT 770s are good, Aswell as M100 Vmodas.


----------



## GoldenX (May 17, 2019)

A friend gave me a Cloud Stinger as a gift, man I love them.


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 1, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> A friend gave me a Cloud Stinger as a gift, man I love them.


The Cloud Stinger is good, but wait till you've tried a good pair of open back cans (like the DT990, HD6XX, HE4XX, etc), better soundstage and imaging......I'd gotten a HyperX and a Razer Blackshark (the Blackshark was especially bad, the HyperX was decent enough) but sold them off when my interest in higher quality audio was piqued with the Senn HD800 I'd gotten.....never looked back since. After procrastinating for so long, I'd gotten down to installing my iFi Micro iDSD Black Label on my 2nd rig, listening to Bee Gees hits with my Gardo GS1000i and I'm beginning to remember why I'd gotten the combo.....


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 1, 2020)

I just put some lambskin earpads on my Pioneer SE-A1000's, they sound pretty decent. The bass is noticeably increased over velour pads.

My favorite headphones are still the Sennheiser HD58X. Pairs well with Asgard 2 and Modi 3. I have a modmic as well, but I don't use it, cause I mainly play single player games.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 1, 2020)

Bought the older Asus Cerberus headset from my friend and I like these, fits hella great and I can't complain about the sound quality


----------



## Kursah (Feb 1, 2020)

Still rocking my JVC HA-RX700's with NVX100 angled pads, sound amazing every time I put them on and they're also so damn comfortable. They're just so fun to listen to. Can pump out more bass than I can tolerate, so I've backed off my EQ tune a bit. After over a year, its not placebo. These have been my go-to's at my main home PC since the upgrade. 

Still rolling the old gen 1 Aune T1 w/stock tube, Eq APO + PeaceUI, works great together. I'm know there's much better, I just don't need it. Helps that I don't have a budget for that stuff anymore...maybe in a few years when the kids are grown. We shall see.

I haven't even touched my D2000 hinge yet...maybe 2020 is the year...


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 6, 2020)

Kursah said:


> I haven't even touched my D2000 hinge yet...maybe 2020 is the year...


So, with COVID-19 doing its worst right now, it's a good time to 'git to it'. I had the D2000 myself, loved it, only reason why I'd sold it was due to the fact that I have the D7000 as well. Pic below is the actual D2k I had, like my D7000, I had it modded with SMC plugs so I can try out various cables.





While I'm at it, here's a pic of one of my pride and joy, the D7k...the pic was taken by the guy who'd modded my cans with the SMC plugs.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 6, 2020)

D7000 is very nice, very rare. I love my HD58X


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 8, 2020)

Mr Grado GS1000i earpads were disintegrating on me, ordered two pairs of earpads, and got 'em a couple days ago. Try out the smaller ones first, gonna keep the larger GS10000 sized ones for later.....this pair of  headphones has some nice sparkling highs, and a surprising amount of sublime bass.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 19, 2020)

Bought a couple of under desk headphone hangers as I'd like to have my higher end cans on the ready when I'm in the mood for some music appreciation. With these being quite secure (comes with double-sided tape and a couple of screws for each hanger) I'd feel safer hanging my cans on them.





 Here's a pic of on the hanger mounted under my desk, feels to be quite secure (no fear of, say, a double-sided tape mounted hanger dropping off all of a sudden.





Also got an acrylic headphone stand for my Creative SXFI Theater, it's not a bad headphone for gaming, using proprietary wireless link that doesn't seem to have any lag at all. I especially like it for movies I hear a more open and less headphone like sound with SXFI enabled....some say it's great for gaming, I've yet to form an opinion on this as I've just started using it (though I've had it for a while).


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 1, 2020)

Would any of you happen to know the difference between these two?








						Geekria Comfort Hybrid Velour Replacement Ear Pads for Audio-Technica ATH-M50X M50xBT2 M50S M50cwh M45 M30X M20X Headphones Earpads, Headset Ear Cushion Repair Parts (Black)
					

Product Features Replacement earpads made with high quality memory foam and hybrid velour. Replace your worn-out earpad cushions / ear cover / ear cups. Give your headset a new earpad. Make it a brand new look. Durable and long lasting, quality made ear pad. Compatible with Audio-Technica ATH...




					www.geekriashop.com
				











						Hybrid Oval Replacement Memory Foam Earpads - Suitable for many Headphones
					

The Brainwavz velour / PU leather hybrid Memory Foam Earpads are for use on large Over The Ear Headphones like ATH M50X, ATH M40X, Steelseries, HyperX, AKG, HifiMan, ATH, Philips, Fostex Shure SRH440, Monoprice, Fidelio, Beyerdynamic DT-770 many many more




					www.brainwavzaudio.com
				



Or are they just the same thing?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 1, 2020)

I have a pair of Grado GS1000 as well. Nice headphones when using low power. I really like Grado a lot. STAX is my favorite but it's followed by Audeze, and Grado.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 1, 2020)

hellrazor said:


> Or are they just the same thing?



While very similar and could be the same, I've always trended towards the Brainwavz brand for pad replacements. Just received some XL rounds for my AKG K553 Pro's just the other day I still have to test. I have some several year old HM5 replacement pads that are still in great shape. Not sure why the OEM's can't seem to get this done with their pads...especially AKG.

That being said, the NVX angled pads I used on my JVC HA-RX700 are holding up really well and I can't say enough good about the pads or how they changed my experience and appreciation for these budget cans I've owned for over a decade now. They've been my daily drivers again since I put my AKG's down recently due to the pads falling apart.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 2, 2020)

Kursah said:


> While very similar and could be the same, I've always trended towards the Brainwavz brand for pad replacements. Just received some XL rounds for my AKG K553 Pro's just the other day I still have to test. I have some several year old HM5 replacement pads that are still in great shape. Not sure why the OEM's can't seem to get this done with their pads...especially AKG.
> 
> That being said, the NVX angled pads I used on my JVC HA-RX700 are holding up really well and I can't say enough good about the pads or how they changed my experience and appreciation for these budget cans I've owned for over a decade now. They've been my daily drivers again since I put my AKG's down recently due to the pads falling apart.


Okey-dokey.

I was mostly just wondering because I got the Geekria ones for my wired ATH M50Xs several years ago, and I just got bluetooth M50Xs for the TV but the Geekrias were out of stock.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 2, 2020)

hellrazor said:


> Okey-dokey.
> 
> I was mostly just wondering because I got the Geekria ones for my wired ATH M50Xs several years ago, and I just got bluetooth M50Xs for the TV but the Geekrias were out of stock.



I'd be curious on your thoughts for how they compare if you end up having to go Brainwavz. I'm sure the Geekria will be back in stock soon.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 6, 2020)

Just got them in - here are a few differences I've noticed:

The back of the Brainwavz are made out of a different, sturdier, material than the outside whereas the back of the Geekrias are made out of the same pleather as the outside. The hole for the back is also smaller on the Brainwavz.

The front padding on the Geekrias are a little bit wider (the ear hole is about the same diameter, but there's more thickness from the inside to the outside) and generally just have more velour overall (I don't know how well it'll show up in the picture).

The inside of the ear on the Brainwavz feels like a bit more durable material than the Geekrias.

The Geekrias are also slightly taller than the Brainwavz.

My old Geekrias are on the left, the new Brainwavz are on the right.




That's all I got. The pleather, velour, and memory foam both seem to be the same stuff.


----------



## Muaadib (Sep 30, 2021)

My HyperX Cloud is finally giving out after 5 years so I'm now in the market for some new cans. I have zero knowledge about headsets so I would appreciate any recommendations or tips. Main uses will be gaming (and discord while doing so), music listening on the go and the occasional movie or two. The plan is to have the headset wired while using discord/gaming and wireless for everything else.

What I'm looking for:
- Same or better size and comfort as the Cloud as I have big ears.
- Bluetooth connectivity is a must to use it with a phone (no wireless gaming, just phone calls/music).
- 3.5mm jack for PC audio+mic

Budget is around $200, currently looking at the Razer Opus, Sennheiser PXC 550 II, and Sony WH-XB900N. I'm also considering getting a V-Moda Boom Pro line mic as I keep hearing the mic quality on these headsets is mediocre compared to the HyperX Cloud. Is that true?

Any help is most welcome.
Cheers


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2021)

Isn't the cloud II well liked? Is there a reason you havent jumped to its successor?


----------



## Muaadib (Sep 30, 2021)

It is, however I want to make the jump to wireless and use the headset for both PC and phone. I considered the Cloud Mix but the above three seem to be better reviewed than it.


----------



## khemist (Sep 30, 2021)

This will be my setup in anticipation of BF2042, Philips fidelio x2 + Beyerdynamic mic, i considered the x3 but didn't really want to spend the cash, should be pretty nice.


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 13, 2021)

Anyone got the Audeze Penrose?  The reviews seem very favorable especially if the earpads are replaced with something comfy.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 14, 2021)

I've been rocking a Steelseries Arctis 7 for a bit now, and am more-or-less ready to drop a verdict (now that SS is probably ready to drop the model).

Good stuff:
- It's rather comfortable (for my small head and ears).  The cups are soft, if a bit warm after a while, and the auto-adjusting headband system works GREAT.  It's the first headphone I've ever had of any type that doesn't press too hard on my pointy crown.
- Twin audio outputs are delightful.  This is my first and only gaming headset, so don't know if that's common.
- The dial controls for volume and source balance are pretty great.  I really like not having to do that through software
- Feedback from people on the other end of the microphone has been positive both about voice quality and noise cancellation.  Discord still triggers voice pickup at default settings when I'm typing on my ROMER-G-based keyboard, though.
- Sound is good enough for my more-picky-than-regular-people-but-definitely-not-audiophile ears.  CAVEAT:  Music doesn't sound quite right out of my work laptop, but fine on any of my home PCs.
- Multiple input types, specifically the inclusion of 3.5mm, is appreciated
- Good-to-excellent battery life
- Windows recognizes mic and both outputs without apparent driver installation
- I _really_ like how the mute button works. It's a locking button (don't know the proper name for the switch type) where mute is in the _disengaged_ position. What that means is you can mute the device, then give the button a half-press to un-mute without re-engaging the switch. A nice little way to enable PTT.

Not-good stuff:
- The cans rub against the gimbal frames, causing occasional creaking noises to come through the cans.  I plan to trim the frames back to remedy this.
- They're pretty heavy, so retention isn't great.  Don't look down.  Or have a heavy metal head-banging session.
- No bluetooth connectivity.
- Unless you turn it off through SS' desktop software (which sucks), the receiver blinks while connected.  Annoying.
- Steelseries GG software is dumb and bad.  IMO.  I don't have good justification for this opinion.
- The power button shows charge level by blinking green, orange or red.  Problem is, it's usually wrong unless you plug it in to charge for a bit while in use, which does make the fact that my slightly colorblind eyes have trouble distinguishing whether it's orange or green in the brief amount of time it blinks "on" sting a bit less.

Would I recommend it at its USD150 MSRP?  Maybe.  At the discounted USD120 I got it for?  Oh yeah.


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 14, 2021)

My HyperX Cloud's breaking apart as well. So I'm eyeing the original headphones I had been considering before I bought it. Superlux 681B from AliExpress. Many people find the treble harsh on the whole Supelux headphones. But I've recommended it to a friend years ago and had a listen to it. I don't mind it that much. But that was years ago and I might need to re-listen and if it sucks it's not too much of a loss considering it's a bass-optimized (according to reviews) semi-open headphones at only $42 including shipping from Aliexpress.

Another consideration is Monoprice 43242. It's basically open-back Takstar Pro 80 it looks like, the OEM of HyperX Cloud I and II. Since it's open-back the bass will be little dim compared to the Clouds but the soundstage I reckon will be HUGE. Sadly not many reviews of it even reddit ones. Is $50 but the day before yesterday was listed as $25. Shipping from US is a hassle but if the discount is so steep like that again I might just buy it for the heck of it.

Truthfully I wouldn't want to jump through so much hoops to get a decent pair of cans if the local distributor of Cooler Master stocked the Cooler Master MH751 regularly. But everytime I check the sites it's always out of stock. I guess they're not bringing it in anymore.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2021)

I still love my Philips SHP9500 for gaming, though my go to is mainly my HD58X cans.  both with asgard amp and modi 3 dac


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 25, 2021)

A piece of advice, one that I'd just learned. IF the headphone you have comes with velour or velvet or cloth type pads, buy replacement earpads with more or less similar type material. While the earpads on my Beyerdynamic DT990 Premium are still in okay condition, I'd thought it'd be fun to replace them with more comfy and padded leather type earpads, so I'd gotten a pair online. Big mistake! While I was expecting more bass, I wasn't expecting it to sound muffled and hollow, with bass overwhelming mids and highs. I swapped back to the stock pads as my DT 990 Premium had become insufferable. Now shopping for velour type replacement earpads for the DT990, I've learned a lesson, fortunately, it wasn't an expensive less, cost me just over 20USD.....won't make the same mistake again!


----------



## mechtech (Nov 27, 2021)

Nice thread,

I'm hoping to draw on the experience of everyone here.  My son is 10 and I am looking for a headset for him for Christmas.  As being 10 I would assume he needs something light for his little neck.  Budget $60 range, hopefully something a bit sturdy or durable.

Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Muaadib (Nov 27, 2021)

The Logitech G435 Lightspeed is wireless, has some nice colors, looks comfortable and is incredibly light. But it might be out of budget as I see its $80 on amazon at the moment.



			https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-G435-Wireless-Gaming-Headset/dp/B08R8GJPC2/


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Apr 1, 2022)

I use Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 32 OHM headphone when I'm not on the go. When I first got them I wasn't 100% certain I liked them. But after roughly a year of ownership and comparisons to other headphones, I have changed my opinion and really really like them. I opted for the 32 OHM version so that I could drive them with my cell phone and laptop without issues, which I can confirm works just fine.

The sound is a bit v shaped, which, while a negative trait sometimes, is not a drawback at all in this case. I've used SoundID Reference to make them perfectly flat and vastly preferred the out of the box sound. The slight boost in bass makes music punchy, and the treble makes percussion pop. The soundstage is good for open backs. Overall the sound is great.

These headphones are comfortable, too. The 32 ohm come with pleather earpads versus velour on the higher ohm versions. I can wear these for many hours before I begin to feel discomfort.

The DT770s are well built and feel like they will last a good long while. The one exception is the plug on the cable, which is easy to break. This can easily be remedied by just screwing on the 3.5mm to 1/4in adapter it coems with and then using a 1/4in to 3.5mm on top of that, however. The headband cusioning can be removed with just a few snaps in seconds, and the earpads are not terribly hard to get on and off, if they do wear. So far the materials have been durable and show basically no wear.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

Sorry that it's a Finnish shop, but I'm thinking of new headphones, and usually Superlux are awesome for their price. I'm thinking of these, what do you think?









						Superlux HD-330 Stereo kuulokkeet - 44,90€
					

Superlux HD - 330 stereokuulokkeet. Speksit: - dynaamiset - puoliavoimet - Ø40 mm - neodyymi - herkkyys 96dB SPL ( 1 mW ) - taajuusvaste : 10-30,000Hz - arvioiv




					www.jimms.fi
				




I'd say that max 60EUR is fine.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 1, 2022)

I was looking into getting some Superlux headphones a few years ago when I was looking for a budget set to modify. I'm not familiar with those, but I do know that some folks on Head-Fi speak highly of the brand, both with and without modding, and some hate them. As anything, if you can try them first or find a place with a good return policy, that's the way to go. You might go check on head-fi.org and see what folks think of them, you're more likely to get responses over there. If you do get them, please come back and let us know your thoughts!

I've been rocking my AKG K553 Pro's for the past few months, and loving them still even after 7 years. The biggest disappointment is the ear pads wearing out and not being able to replace them with OEM ones any longer. I picked up replacement pads through much headache and about 4 attempts by AKG to send me the wrong pads, what a fiasco it was lol. But damn these K553 Pro's are worth it, I find them comfortable, they sound great, isolate quite well.

I still have my JVC HA-RX700 from the OP, but with the angled pads I put on a few years ago, they're amazingly comfortable. These are my fun cans, they can handle all the power and EQ-ing I can throw at them. They don't isolate that well because they're semi-open with a ring vent and being built out of cheap plastic, but have so far been indestructible. The angled pads I put on them increased the comfort by 1000%, they're easily the most comfortable headphones I've ever worn. They're also the most durable, reliable, and can-do kinda cans I've ever owned. The fact I still have them over 12-13 years later and use them regularly speaks to that. This is the pair of headphones that I replaced my old Turtle Beach (I believe HPA2, I'd have to check the OP) gaming headset with and never looked back.

the AKG's are my isolation and detail cans. They can't do the bass power the JVC's can, but the mids and highs make up for it. And they respond extremely well to EQ-ing, I can still get plenty of bass without ruining the rest of the spectrum. I do appreciate these more for gaming where audio placement and clarity is important, so FPS/online, they work great. For being a closed-back headphone with good isolation, they still amaze me with how open they sound. The build quality of these are very good overall.

Neither are huge audiophile cans, but both get the job done for me still. Shame the new AKG K-300 series doesn't quite follow up the 500 series. I at one point was considering a K371, but decided to avoid. I may still pick up some Beyer DT770's someday.

Though I did go down the headphone rabbit hole a little ways, what I found out is that I'm no audiophile, and I like more budget-oriented cans to the $400+ offerings out there. Sure, I had a lot of fun with the HE-400's, but those things were some of the least comfortable cans I'd wear, no isolation whatsoever, and were heavy as hell.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

I have Superlux 668B's now but its cable (though a removable one) is dying so I just thought that I'll just get new headphones AND a new cable; these can continue their life on my 2nd PC..


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Apr 2, 2022)

I found a pair of Audio-technica ATH-M40 "Studiophones" on eBay for a low price and wanted to try them out. They were in very rough shape, in need of a new plug, earpads, and headband padding. I went ahead and replaced the earpads and headband padding, as well as soldered on a jack to the end of the cable. They are in decent shape now, so I was excited to test them!

But I was disappointed. I wasn't expecting anything exceptional, but these did not meet my expectations still. The bass feels quite boosted and is fairly clear, but that's about the only pro I can say. The mids, where most of the music lives, sounds quite muffled. It sounds like the guitars are in a different room and I am listening to them by pressing my ear to the drywall. The treble is not very good either, but not as muffled as the mids.

Comfort is decent as they have a lot of swivel and adjustment. The replacement material and padding here is very comfortable, I cannot say what the original material's comfort characteristics would have been when new. The build quality is good and these feel pretty solid, but nothing exceptional.

Overall I am disappointed with the sound quality.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm using a Plantronics Blackwire 3200. tried some proper gaming ones but they hurt my ears with wearing specs and this doesn't. Sound and mic is perfect as you would expect from Plantronics.
​


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 2, 2022)

Good to see people gaming on normal headphones. IMO, that is the way to go. The audio in gaming headsets is just never as good as the least expensive pairs of headphones that mega headphone nerds might spend the same money on. We all have talked about it at some point. Gaming headsets are usually a step down in sound quality from similarly priced headphones, which makes sense, as they have to do more. But so often, I see people buying them when I'm not convinced there's really any added benefit to them in particular getting the ones with the 'Gaming' tag on them. Pretty much anything that is not exclusively used for gaming, that is branded for gaming, tends to get the sideye from me, though.

TBH, I do most of my gaming that I do with headphones on my HD6xx's. Soundtracks in games are too good now. Many are worth hearing on headphones with good mids. They really care to mix and compose these things to have a lot of detail and feeling, with just... a lot of fine musicality going on. The sound of those headphones is also just extremely non-fatiguing to me.

Though to be completely honest, nothing beats opening up the 12" sub under the desk and just blowing shit up. I can simulate that with my Audeze LCD2C's, which are wicked in the bass department. They vibrate your eyes with just a couple dB of boost in the 20-60hz range. I just feel like I'm gaming in the suction dome with how heavy they are, and how aggressive the seal is. Not to mention, the staging and imaging is goofy. Like, really goofy, partially because planars have unique design challenges when it comes to those things, but also because of how scooped out they are in the upper mids. Still great headphones for games with good explosion and gunfire sounds, you can really feel it in a way that I would say is fairly unique to gaming with bass cans. I think it's about the proximity of the bass emmision point to the head, and how it ends up propogating from that point, versus in a room with multiple modes and phase considerations. It's just purer, even though you're localizing the sounds right inside your own head... but I think that's a big part of what makes it hit in a special sort of way.



RyzenMaster.sys said:


> I use Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 32 OHM headphone when I'm not on the go. When I first got them I wasn't 100% certain I liked them. But after roughly a year of ownership and comparisons to other headphones, I have changed my opinion and really really like them. I opted for the 32 OHM version so that I could drive them with my cell phone and laptop without issues, which I can confirm works just fine.
> 
> The sound is a bit v shaped, which, while a negative trait sometimes, is not a drawback at all in this case. I've used SoundID Reference to make them perfectly flat and vastly preferred the out of the box sound. The slight boost in bass makes music punchy, and the treble makes percussion pop. The soundstage is good for open backs. Overall the sound is great.
> 
> ...


Beyer man... very nicely-built headphones, even on some of their cheapest offerings. Good resolution and often quite accurate imaging with a very defined soundstage. The DT990's are especially good as 'footstep headphones'. I used to game with a pair frequently. The comfort is definitely a huge plus for long sessions, too. DT770's are the same platform and no doubt feel about as good.

But man, the way they tune their headphones hurts me when it comes to any kind of music. Beyond too much upper treble energy for me. I do lean towards the darker-sounding headphones though.


RyzenMaster.sys said:


> I found a pair of Audio-technica ATH-M40 "Studiophones" on eBay for a low price and wanted to try them out. They were in very rough shape, in need of a new plug, earpads, and headband padding. I went ahead and replaced the earpads and headband padding, as well as soldered on a jack to the end of the cable. They are in decent shape now, so I was excited to test them!
> 
> But I was disappointed. I wasn't expecting anything exceptional, but these did not meet my expectations still. The bass feels quite boosted and is fairly clear, but that's about the only pro I can say. The mids, where most of the music lives, sounds quite muffled. It sounds like the guitars are in a different room and I am listening to them by pressing my ear to the drywall. The treble is not very good either, but not as muffled as the mids.
> 
> ...


Ahhh man... that whole line is esteemed by reviewers everywhere. You'll see some version of it reccomended in 'best budget headphones' and it's really doing a lot of people a disservice imo. They are not, and have never been that great. AT are legends in many areas of audio, and they DO make good headphones, too. I just don't think that line is worth it. There far are better-sounding headphones for less. I really have never understood what anybody liked about the sound of those things. And again, price? I would STILL reccomend the Beyers and I don't even like those, but they are far better-performing headphones.


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Apr 2, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Ahhh man... that whole line is esteemed by reviewers everywhere. You'll see some version of it reccomended in 'best budget headphones' and it's really doing a lot of people a disservice imo. They are not, and have never been that great. AT are legends in many areas of audio, and they DO make good headphones, too. I just don't think that line is worth it. There far are better-sounding headphones for less. I really have never understood what anybody liked about the sound of those things. And again, price? I would STILL reccomend the Beyers and I don't even like those, but they are far better-performing headphones.


These are the older M40s that are from the 90s and not sold anymore, not the newer M40x that are reccomended a lot. Those may sound better.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 3, 2022)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> These are the older M40s that are from the 90s and not sold anymore, not the newer M40x that are reccomended a lot. Those may sound better.


Maybe, maybe not. I find the sound of them to be pretty overrated for what you pay these days. I think maybe there was a time when they made sense but there are just so many other good headphones in that bracket that I think border on dwarfing them in sound. I really think many just hadn't heard better yet when those things became a consumer favorite. It just wasn't really there. Things were very different, you know?

I don't know how they are now, but I had a pair of m40x's in the late 2010s and it was cheap, creaky plastic with no soundstage and hot-feeling pads. Really sounded how it felt to me. Really sort of etchy and indistinct with a dead midrange and no bass or sparkle to justify it. I remember being quite disappointed. Dang man, the DT990's I can't stand for music beat them soundly in every area. The m40x's sounded closer to things on the level of like, an old pair of cheap Yamahas from the department store. I think I would've legitimately preferred a well-worn >$50 pair of Yamaha rh5ma's. And those are by no means the greatest cheap headphones.


----------



## SpittinFax (Apr 3, 2022)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> I found a pair of Audio-technica ATH-M40 "Studiophones" on eBay for a low price and wanted to try them out. They were in very rough shape, in need of a new plug, earpads, and headband padding. I went ahead and replaced the earpads and headband padding, as well as soldered on a jack to the end of the cable. They are in decent shape now, so I was excited to test them!
> 
> But I was disappointed. I wasn't expecting anything exceptional, but these did not meet my expectations still. The bass feels quite boosted and is fairly clear, but that's about the only pro I can say. The mids, where most of the music lives, sounds quite muffled. It sounds like the guitars are in a different room and I am listening to them by pressing my ear to the drywall. The treble is not very good either, but not as muffled as the mids.
> 
> ...



Solid work on restoring them. They look new now. Yes, you're not alone in thinking that the sound quality is poor. I had Audio-Technica M40X's as my first "real" headphones and found that their products are highly overrated. I still have mine but I hate listening to them. Very bass heavy, but also tinny mid-range and bright treble. The fake leather starts disintegrating within a couple of years and the plastic joints creak. Eventually I went down the road of AKG's and Sennheisers which have been much better products.

Currently on a pair of Sennheiser HD599's with an external Ifi Zen V2 DAC. Best sound quality I've had to date.


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 3, 2022)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> These are the older M40s that are from the 90s and not sold anymore, not the newer M40x that are reccomended a lot. Those may sound better.


The ATH-M50X is overrated, very narrow soundstage, lack of 'air', boosted bass that muddies mids, that's the impression I'd gotten when I'd tried one out years ago when I was into buying cans (didn't buy that one though). The M40 that you have (great restoration work btw) is from a generation I ain't too familiar with as the design is different from the usual M40X I've seen. 

Regardless, I don't think much of the Audio Technica 'M' series, but I've tried the ATH-AD2000 and ATH-R70X, and found them to be pretty good, I do however regret selling them off, especially the AD2000 as female vocals on that can is just sublime. At present, I do have the ATH-A900X Ltd and it's a keeper for me, sounds better than the very narrow/closed in M50X, it's a closed back can and it's only among 3-4 closed back cans that I've like and kept after culling my collection somewhat. 

A good alternative to, say, the ATH-M50X would be the Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (Grey version can be had for about the same price as the ATH-M50X), excellent tight bass, nice treble sparkle (without being too bright, at least, not to me), good mids....really nothing to complain about really.

Meanwhile, since you've restored the M40 (bet it was a fun project, and perhaps you've learnt something from the experience), just use it and bear with its sonic shortfalls, just ask around here when you feel it's time for an upgrade and the most excellent members here can, perhaps, point you in the right direction.


----------



## imrazor (Oct 1, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> The ATH-M50X is overrated, very narrow soundstage, lack of 'air', boosted bass that muddies mids, that's the impression I'd gotten when I'd tried one out years ago when I was into buying cans (didn't buy that one though). The M40 that you have (great restoration work btw) is from a generation I ain't too familiar with as the design is different from the usual M40X I've seen.
> 
> ....
> 
> A good alternative to, say, the ATH-M50X would be the Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (Grey version can be had for about the same price as the ATH-M50X), excellent tight bass, nice treble sparkle (without being too bright, at least, not to me), good mids....really nothing to complain about really.


I've got to agree...some time ago a friend let me audition his ATH-M50X and while I can't remember the exact reasons, I wasn't really impressed. Eventually I replaced my old Senns with the same DT770 80-ohm model.


----------



## gffermari (Oct 1, 2022)

What's your op about the Bang & Olufsen Beoplay Portal?
I have a simple wired headset (Corsair HS50) but I want to move to a wireless one.

((I don't have a clue about headphones....))


----------

